# Waltworks Ultimate Warrior



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've spent the past week or so trying to decide which section to put this but the brief to Walt was basically as follows:



> I've been looking at the new Santa Cruz Hightower, thinking how great would that bike be to ride, something that is designed to run both 29" and Plus tyres optimally, but then I realise that this kind of thing may not be achievable with a hard tail? Unless we could replicate their flip chip adjustability somehow? Maybe via the drop outs or BB?


Executive summary would be something like: a hardtail for hardtail stuff that isn't unwilling to take on the really rough stuff where a FS bike might be a "better" choice. 

So basically over the past 5 months myself and Walt have been discussing options, what I was looking for from a bike, my body measurements etc and this is what we (well Walt!) came up with...










I wanted to be able to run a 170mm Reverb dropper for the most standover. I have pretty long arms so the top tube might appear to be really long too, but basically this frame is tailored to me 100%.

I didn't want the BB to be too low as I tend to get frustrated with that current trend in the rocky terrain we tend to have round these parts.

I wanted a stable bike with a nice short rear end, this one actually comes out between 410mm and 425mm, which is pretty darn cool if you ask me?! 

We decided that if we were going to go with 27.7+ and 29" wheels then why not make this thing ultra adjustable, we'd use Boost 148mm Paragon Polydrops with a 6mm offset (so I can run dishless wheels) AND a Niner EBB along with a Boost 110mm Fox 34 120mm fork in order to allow the use of the following wheel and tyre combos:

This info direct from Walt, *(all numbers plus/minus 5mm or so, tires vary in actual size a lot):

**-29x3 is about 385mm radius*
*-29x2.4 is going to be about 370mm radius*
*-27.5x3.8 (Hodags) is about 370mm radius*
*-27.5x3 is about 360mm radius*
*-26x3.8 (Hodags, Nates) is going to be about 360mm radius*
*-27.5x2.4 is about 350mm radius*

*The EBB is optimized to be run in the "up" position with 27.5x3 (~360mm) for the ~320mm BB height in the design. If you use a bigger tire, the BB height will go up (ie, it'll be about 335-340mm with a 29x3) in which case you'd *probably* want to spin around to the "down" position to drop the BB by 15mm to roughly match.*

*All of the smaller tire options will generally be best run in the up position on the EBB.*


*The rockers can be adjusted however you wish to maximize tire clearance, achieve shortest possible chainstay length, etc. No set position will be "best", it will depend on your preferences and the tires you're running. *

I give you *The Ultimate Warrior...

*






















































It'll be in powder coating early next week so I'll post some more images as we have them and of course some build pictures and riding reports later on too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This is the colour I've gone with:










This will be the first wheel setup I'll run, Hope Pro 4 Evo Boost hubs, Ibis 741 rims and 2.8" tyres, either these Nobby Nics or the Maxxis Ikon/Rekon setup coming on the way over to me...



















I've got a nice build planned for this, running XX1/X01 initially with a Race Face Next SL crankset so I can flip the ring for more clearance to be able to run 3.8" tyres during the winter.

I won't bore you with specs unless you want me to.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Bore away!

That's a beautiful rig and I love the thoughtfulness that goes into a build like this

Congrats and keep sharing


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

blidner said:


> Bore away!
> 
> That's a beautiful rig and I love the thoughtfulness that goes into a build like this
> 
> Congrats and keep sharing


Thanks very much, I'm really excited about this project! 

This is my 27 plus setup:

Waltworks Custom BIKE BUILD

FRAME: Waltworks Custom Ultimate Warrior

FORKS: Fox 34 120 Float Factory

RIMS: Ibis 741

HUBS: Hope Pro 4 Evo Orange

SPOKES: DT Swiss

HANDLEBARS: Thomson Ti 760mm

STEM: Thomson 50mm silver

SPACERS: Hope Orange

GRIPS: ESI Fit CR Orange

SEATPOST: Rockshox Reverb Stealth 170mm

SADDLE: Fabric Scoop Race Shallow Ti

CRANKSET: Raceface Next SL

CHAINRING: One Up Oval 30T

BOTTOM BRACKET: Hope Ceramic Orange

CHAIN: SRAM XX1

REAR DERAILIEUR: SRAM XXO

CASSETTE: SRAM XX1

SHIFTER: SRAM XXO

BRAKES: SRAM Guide RSC

DISCS: SRAM Centreline 180mm

TYRES: Maxxis Ikon & Recon 2.8"


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

That's is an impressive build spec 

The orange accents will be very cool on the bike 

Keep the photos coming -


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, I certainly will.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Will be VERY interested to see this thing together. As said above, love the thought and planning that was put into this one.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

cool project. Walt is the man for this kind of thing! 

getting a custom bike that can be run in different configurations is an interesting concept. on the one hand you want a custom bike that is not a compromise, usually, but if the flip side is a few extra grams of dropout and bb, and then it can be configured to different wheel sizes, why not! 

in time i wonder if you will settle on one wheel size in particular or keep swapping. it's a question i have always asked myself as well!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

The way we saw it was for the sake of a 200g BB it was worth it for the versatility. I wouldn't be surprised if I settle into a wheel size and stick to it 90% of the time, I'm betting it'll be 29" x 2.5 or similar BUT it's going to be nice to have various options to suit conditions etc. 

Walt has been fantastic to deal with, he's steered me and guided towards where we are both happy that we'll achieve what I was looking to and a bit more too hopefully!


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

wow, amazing build. what I would want if I could afford a custom frame...

holy tire clearance.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Can't wait to see this all come together, and some post-ride impressions. Great looking build, JustJ!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! Should have some more pics soon.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If you don't follow his color scheme, have tassels hanging off your handlebars, or wear the same boots...you CANNOT call your bike the ultimate warrior. You will get hulk smashed


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha I do have orange hubs and other hope goodies!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Quick update, Walt took these pics of the finished frame showing the cable routing etc just before sending to the powder coaters.

Should be around 2 weeks...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, l like the curve in the top tube


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

Based on those specs it should be an awesome ride!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's amazing what happens around here lately! Walt's briefs get mentioned and bikes appear. @.o


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> It's amazing what happens around here lately! Walt's briefs get mentioned and bikes appear. @.o


What do you mean?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it when it gets back from powder.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks ianick, here's a couple of pics Walt sent me a few days ago...



















She's in her way over the sea to me at the moment so I'll post some pics of the build ASAP.

In the mean time here are my 29/29 plus wheels I have set up and waiting.

Easton Arc 35
Hope Pro 4 Evo boost 
DT Comp spokes.










But first I intend on trying the bike in its 27 plus guise.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks great! Can't wait to hear a ride report, especially once you get some miles on both wheelsets. I dig the color, should look great once built up.

I'm in the queue for a very similar build.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Ianick, I should have it tomorrow with a bit of luck. I'll update with some pics soon.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Let'sssss getttttttt rrrrrrrready to rummmmmbbbbblllllllle!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That's going to make a sharp build!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree, going to be very sweet :thumbsup: Frame colour is nice enough, but doesn't do it for me, would have gone for something a bit brighter or just plain RAW, but the actual bike, geo and parts, killer  Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Frame colour is nice enough, but doesn't do it for me, would have gone for something a bit brighter or just plain RAW


Didn't your mother ever teach you to just stfu sometimes? Maybe a couple smacks in the mouth would have gotten that point across!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha it's ok, my wife doesn't like it either but I do and seriously it looks much better in real life! I'll post some pics up once the build is complete. I'm hoping to ride it on its maiden voyage this weekend.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That's the great thing about having so many color options, we can choose what colors and scheme's we each personally like. I like some bright/flashy frame colors and also like some subtle (even matte finish) frame colors.

I like this frame and accent color combination.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Didn't yours teach you to not eat so much?  Take your BS elsewhere, OP likes it and that's all that matter, but seems, you don't think anyone else should have their own opinion if it differs :skep:



jonshonda said:


> Didn't your mother ever teach you to just stfu sometimes? Maybe a couple smacks in the mouth would have gotten that point across!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Come on, there's no place for this kind of talk in this thread, jonshonda was just trying to get that across I think.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyway here's a little teaser...










Yeah I know my cables are too long, I have no chain etc etc!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Didn't yours teach you to not eat so much?  Take your BS elsewhere, OP likes it and that's all that matter, but seems, you don't think anyone else should have their own opinion if it differs :skep:


Ohh a fat joke...good for you. Take my BS elsewhere, pot calling the kettle black..don't you think? Judging by the several PMs I got, many others "opinions" of you are similar to mine. Keep on **** posting, anything different would be quite unusual.

Sorry for the derailment OP, bike looking great!


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I love the color with the orange accents. That thing should ride kick ass!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought you were starting with 27+?
Looks good, but l want to see it full fat, and the clearances.
Is the seat post clamp around the wrong way? or are my eyes playing tricks on me..........again


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> I thought you were starting with 27+?
> Looks good, but l want to see it full fat, and the clearances.
> Is the seat post clamp around the wrong way? or are my eyes playing tricks on me..........again


That is 27+, 2.8 Nobby Nics to be exact, not the widest of tyres but they're definitely plus and there's plenty of room to spare.

I'll be having some Easton Arc 45 rims built onto Hope hubs built a little later in the year and I'll be running Hodag 3.8's on there. Obviously I'll post clearance pics etc as we go on.

I got Walt to cut a forward facing seat tube slot in the frame in order to cope better with UK crud so your eyes are not deceiving you.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

EBG 18T said:


> I love the color with the orange accents. That thing should ride kick ass!


Thanks, I hope so! Glad you like the orange, I wasn't 100% sure if it would work as time went on through the process, that's why I had the 29er wheels made with silver hubs. But now it's pieced together I reckon it looks pretty cool.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just J said:


> That is 27+, 2.8 Nobby Nics to be exact, not the widest of tyres but they're definitely plus and there's plenty of room to spare.
> .


Oh sorry, thought l read 29 on the tyres.
With clearances, l meant when you have it full fat (because everything else is just an imitation )


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> Oh sorry, thought l read 29 on the tyres.
> With clearances, l meant when you have it full fat (because everything else is just an imitation )


I'll post some full fat pics as soon as I get the wheels together.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

That build is the Ultimate! Well thought out and would not change a thing J! Love the concept of changing wheels/tires when you want a different ride for the seasons....sweet!


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in the ring.

Bad. Ass.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice bike indeed. Walt is great to work with on a project like this. I like the idea of using both an EBB and a rocker setup, as it lets you dial in chainstay length and BB height independently for each wheel size. I will say I'm not a big fan of the yoke used, but if it works, it works.

I think your color choice looks great together, well except for that green chainring, that has to go!

BTW, the slot in the seat tube should always be forward to keep it away from crap flung up from the rear wheel. Not sure why it was traditionally on the back.

Good luck with the bike and build, and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NH Mtbiker said:


> That build is the Ultimate! Well thought out and would not change a thing J! Love the concept of changing wheels/tires when you want a different ride for the seasons....sweet!


Thanks very much, glad you like it. My thinking is, in theory i should only ever need this bike along side a full suspension and a cyclocross bike, but who knows, this WW might become all the bike I'll ever need?!... That's how I got it past the wife anyway!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

sternomac said:


> I'll throw my hat in the ring.
> 
> Bad. Ass.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Nice bike indeed. Walt is great to work with on a project like this. I like the idea of using both an EBB and a rocker setup, as it lets you dial in chainstay length and BB height independently for each wheel size. I will say I'm not a big fan of the yoke used, but if it works, it works.
> 
> I think your color choice looks great together, well except for that green chainring, that has to go!
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah Walt has been fantastic on this build, I've always liked the look of his bikes, there's just something about them. I actually like the yoke, it's a cool solution, I know the paragon plus yoke is total bike porn but his one gets the job done as you say.

That green chainring is a temporary measure until I find an orange Raceface one. 

I've also always wondered why some manufacturers place the slot facing crudside first, it was one of my requirements for this build to have it on the right way round.

Thanks for your kind words, the bike is currently in a shop having a few tweaks before being able to take some glamour shots before taking it out for its first ride. I think I've decided on a name for her though...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow it really turned out great! Excellent parts selection. The colors go together very well. Was the Paragon yoke an upcharge? I just checked it out and it is total bike porn!

Looking forward to more pictures and first ride report.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Wow it really turned out great! Excellent parts selection. The colors go together very well. Was the Paragon yoke an upcharge? I just checked it out and it is total bike porn!
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures and first ride report.


Thanks ianick! No Walt covers most things apart from decouplers I think but it was decided that as this build is unique in its versatility in terms of the many wheel sizes it can run that Walt's yoke would be the better option.

Just for some more info, here are the 29" wheels setup with the Chupacabras. Looking forward to trying these bad boys out!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Love it, man that thing looks like it would be a riot!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

ianick said:


> Wow it really turned out great! Excellent parts selection. The colors go together very well. Was the Paragon yoke an upcharge? I just checked it out and it is total bike porn!
> 
> Looking forward to more pictures and first ride report.


The Paragon yoke does indeed look nice, but it will only fit up to a 3" tire. No way to squeeze those 27.5 x 3.8 Hodags in it.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

29+ now your talking, 27+ look small for that frame.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

Meet Payton...














































Loads of clearance with 27.5x2.8's on the shortest (410mm) chainstay setting with the BB set in the up position.



























































































Had an issue with the Hope BB, due to the fact it's massive and wasn't sitting well with the Niner EBB, in the end I had to revert to a Rave Face Cinch BB and all is well.

Only had a couple of shake down rides but so far I can tell you that this bike feels very fast and very comfortable. It fits me like a glove and so it should. We spent a long time fitting this thing up so I feel totally comfortable on it. It's perfect for me and I'm very happy so far. 

I think her name is self-explanatory, especially if you know the story behind Walt (shhh Walt isn't his real name!) but all my bikes have girls names and I felt that Payton suits her down to the ground!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Was waiting to see it all built up, have to say, despite not initially liking the colour, paired with the orange bits it really works,looks excellent :thumbsup: or as the guys on GMBN would say Super Nice  Curious what pedals those are, they are THE biggest I think I've ever seen?  Pity you couldn't find any matching orange ano bottle cages, that would have just absolutely finished it off, IMHO.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Was waiting to see it all built up, have to say, despite not initially liking the colour, paired with the orange bits it really works,looks excellent :thumbsup: or as the guys on GMBN would say Super Nice  Curious what pedals those are, they are THE biggest I think I've ever seen?  Pity you couldn't find any matching orange ano bottle cages, that would have just absolutely finished it off, IMHO.


Ha ha thanks LyNx, glad you like it now! 

They are Pedalling Innovations Catslyst pedals and I swear by them. These are the limited edition gooooolllld ones. Have a read up on them, they're great.

Those cages don't need to be orange, they're titanium King Cages to match the titanium Thomson bar! . I also snuck a King Cage Manything cage under he down tube, should come in handy for bikepacking trips for carrying a dry bag or a bottle of something alcoholic!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J,

Lookiing at a piece of rideable art!! Top job, mistuh...

Walt makes some kewl stuff.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice........
still waiting for full fat pics 😉


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys and patience cmg71!  

I'll be riding it 27plus for the next few days (although I wish I bought myself some 3" tyres now!) and running 29plus (with 3" tyres!) next weekend for comparison. I'll then order up my wheel parts for the full fat tyres.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks really nice! Much better with the orange chainring vs. the green one. That thing deserves some bigger meat, I think you should go right to 27.5x3.25 tires, get rid of those little 2.8s!

One warning: I would remove that Manything cage from under the downtube for normal riding, as cages down there are prone to breaking, usually on a big log!


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

BADASS looking steed.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Looks really nice! Much better with the orange chainring vs. the green one. That thing deserves some bigger meat, I think you should go right to 27.5x3.25 tires, get rid of those little 2.8s!
> 
> One warning: I would remove that Manything cage from under the downtube for normal riding, as cages down there are prone to breaking, usually on a big log!


Thanks, yeah it's just on as I'll be using it over the weekend, testing it out. 

Having ridden a few plus bikes recently I'm definitely more in favour of the wider tyres but I'll see how these go and I've also got some Ikon and Rekon+ on order to try too which I actually prefer over the NN's.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

litespeedaddict said:


> BADASS looking steed.


Glad you like it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

bikeny said:


> Looks really nice! Much better with the orange chainring vs. the green one. That thing deserves some bigger meat, I think you should go right to 27.5x3.25 tires, get rid of those little 2.8s!


:skep:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

Just J said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Meet Payton...


payton's way cool with orange accent bits, 650b+ 3.0 would be the perfect fit.


----------



## sternomac (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm jealous of your bike man.

More jealous of your bike budget though.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweeeeeet! Walt is starting on mine in the next week or so and we have pretty much the same exact build. I'm going with a standard BB though, as I'm not worried about the BB change with the different tire combos (I actually kind of welcome it). Mine will be optimized for 370mm (standard 29er) and if I run 29+ I will want it to be higher as it will be a bikepacking trip where I won't care about handling and will want the extra clearance. On the fat winter tires (26x3.8 Nate front, 26x3.8 Hodag rear) it'll be a touch lower and that's totally ok too, actually preferred. All with that Fox 34 120mm fork. 

I can't wait to have the ultimate hardtail. Wanna rip? standard 29er. Wanna float? 26x3.8. Wanna be comfy and cushy? Put 3.0 tires on those 29er wheels. All with "standard" mountain bike components (Boost spacing, 73mm BB, etc). STOKED


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Waiting to hear your thoughts on B+ vs 29+. For me if I can fit 29+ on a rigid/HT, then that's what goes on, if not a 2.8" 650B+ will work better to take the edge off than a normal 2.4" 29er tyre.



Just J said:


> I'll be riding it 27plus for the next few days (although I wish I bought myself some 3" tyres now!) and running 29plus (with 3" tyres!) next weekend for comparison. I'll then order up my wheel parts for the full fat tyres.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> Sweeeeeet! Walt is starting on mine in the next week or so and we have pretty much the same exact build. I'm going with a standard BB though, as I'm not worried about the BB change with the different tire combos (I actually kind of welcome it). Mine will be optimized for 370mm (standard 29er) and if I run 29+ I will want it to be higher as it will be a bikepacking trip where I won't care about handling and will want the extra clearance. On the fat winter tires (26x3.8 Nate front, 26x3.8 Hodag rear) it'll be a touch lower and that's totally ok too, actually preferred. All with that Fox 34 120mm fork.
> 
> I can't wait to have the ultimate hardtail. Wanna rip? standard 29er. Wanna float? 26x3.8. Wanna be comfy and cushy? Put 3.0 tires on those 29er wheels. All with "standard" mountain bike components (Boost spacing, 73mm BB, etc). STOKED


Looking forward to see yours too then! It's amazing what Walt can do! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Waiting to hear your thoughts on B+ vs 29+. For me if I can fit 29+ on a rigid/HT, then that's what goes on, if not a 2.8" 650B+ will work better to take the edge off than a normal 2.4" 29er tyre.


I'm looking forward to having some thoughts! My only experience of 29+ was on a quick ride on a Trek Stache so it'll be interesting to see what I gel wii the most. To be honest I have a feeling I'll mostly run 29x2.4/5 or there abouts but time will tell once I've put some miles on this baby. It's good to have options!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, nice to have such a versatile bike with options, but I can tell you, if you're even slightly old or have some aches and pains, PLUS is the answer for a HT/Rigid, no going back once you give it a go, IMHO. None of my personal rigid/HT bikes will ever not be B+/29+ in the future, too many aches from injuries I didn't take care of properly, need all the edge off I can get, even considering a suspension post.



Just J said:


> I'm looking forward to having some thoughts! My only experience of 29+ was on a quick ride on a Trek Stache so it'll be interesting to see what I gel wii the most. To be honest I have a feeling I'll mostly run 29x2.4/5 or there abouts but time will tell once I've put some miles on this baby. It's good to have options!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, nice to have such a versatile bike with options, but I can tell you, if you're even slightly old or have some aches and pains, PLUS is the answer for a HT/Rigid, no going back once you give it a go, IMHO. None of my personal rigid/HT bikes will ever not be B+/29+ in the future, too many aches from injuries I didn't take care of properly, need all the edge off I can get, even considering a suspension post.


That's interesting and you're definitely not the first person I have seen saying similar.

I'm "only" 39! LOL. Thankfully no real aches or pains at the moment but what I will say having managed to get a quick spin around my local woods is - this is the plus bike I was looking for!

I've tested quite a few lately, I own a Charge Cooker 0 SS and although it has plus tyres, I think they're filled with concrete compared to this thing! I've also recently tried the Hightower, Genius and HD3 and wasn't that impressed with any of them to be honest. This thing seems to wipe the floor with them in terms of feel, handling and fit. What I said about probably running 29x2.4 could have been said far too soon!...

Very happy with this bike so far!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet looking' bike!

As far as mostly riding 29x2.4s, and now not so sure: I hear you. I've only got a few rides on my 29x3.00 Gnarvester, but I can't see putting skinny tires on it. I'f I want to roll 2.4s it will be on my suspension bike (Tallboy LTc).


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks reamer41! 

Had a good ride this morning, took the bike out to shake it down across the North York Moors, managed some climbs I don't usually manage to get up and got to know the bike.

Got to say, it does exactly what I wanted of it, pedals well, corners nicely, floats over stuff and is generally a really well sorted bike that fits me perfectly. Can't wait to try those big wheels out next time though!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J, That Walt guy does some nice frame builds, indeed! Looks great and nice to see your new friend out in the wild!

Congratz on that gorgeous new bike!!:cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Just J, That Walt guy does some nice frame builds, indeed! Looks great and nice to see your new friend out in the wild!
> 
> Congratz on that gorgeous new bike!!:cornut:


Thank you, I appreciate it! 

I've had no doubt that Walt was definitely the man to take on this project, looking forward to putting miles on this thing over the years.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Top shelf. Do you have to deflate the back tire to get it in the frame?

Also, seeing the bare ti parts on your bike makes me kinda wish we'd get away from all the d*mn black parts. Shiny metal is good.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

azjeff said:


> Top shelf. Do you have to deflate the back tire to get it in the frame?
> 
> Also, seeing the bare ti parts on your bike makes me kinda wish we'd get away from all the d*mn black parts. Shiny metal is good.


Thanks!

I'll have to deflate the 29x3.0 and 3.8 tyres to get them into the yoke but that's not a problem.

I've always had a soft spot for bare Ti and also raw stuff in general, I love the dropouts on this thing where Walt shaved the bits that rub on each other and I must admit that I'm so glad I went with that Ti handlebar!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funny you have the same attitude about blacking stuff out on a bike that I do. I went to great extents to get rid of the boring contrastless black on my bike parts. That included polishing out a pair of Scrapers before lacing em up with orange hubs and blue nipples with stainless spokes. Now the bike looks bytchen instead of average. I think that is one aspect of Just J's build that makes it look groovier, but then it is a WaltWorx creation... I would love to see that bike in person as pix prolly don't do it the justice it deserves.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Funny you have the same attitude about blacking stuff out on a bike that I do. I went to great extents to get rid of the boring contrastless black on my bike parts. That included polishing out a pair of Scrapers before lacing em up with orange hubs and blue nipples with stainless spokes. Now the bike looks bytchen instead of average. I think that is one aspect of Just J's build that makes it look groovier, but then it is a WaltWorx creation... I would love to see that bike in person as pix prolly don't do it the justice it deserves.


Those rims of yours do look pretty awesome!! I'll take some detail shots as time goes by and add them to this thread.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, what HT/rigid bikes have you had before this to compare it to? Curious how active/plush you feel the rear is from frame compliance as compared to the PLUS tyres, will be looking for your views if you do actually try normal 29"x2.4" tyres on it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> So, what HT/rigid bikes have you had before this to compare it to? Curious how active/plush you feel the rear is from frame compliance as compared to the PLUS tyres, will be looking for your views if you do actually try normal 29"x2.4" tyres on it.


Well I'll try and put my list of previous hardtails in order:

1992 Orange Clockwork DX
1999 ish Marin something something
2000 Giant ATX Team XC
2006 ish Salsa Ala Carte
Dekerf Implant
Soul Cycles Hooligan 
Soul Cycles Dillinger
Orange P7
Stanton Slackline
Cove Hummer 650bj
Trek Farley 8
Charge Cooker 0

I think that's all the hardtails covered?!!

I'd say this bike is one of, if not the most comfortable HT's I've owned and I'm pretty sure it's not down to the tyres either. The frame seems pretty compliant to me, springy in the right places and stiff where it counts and that to me is what makes a good steel frame in my opinion.

The Dekerf was the closest in feel to this bike, I rode that bike for quite a while and never missed FS whilst I owned it. Followed by the Oranges. The Salsa was springy all over the place, very much an old school XC bike feel to it. Not a bike I enjoyed very much to be honest.

Comparing steel to Ti, well in my limited experience I'd choose steel all day long. The Cove I owned had a very flexy front end and the rear was not as compliant as I'd have liked it to have been.

I will definitely try normal 29x2.4 tyres soon. I've got some Maxxis Minion SS and DHR WT coming soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Also I forgot to say that my bike got bike of the day on Vital MTB today! 

http://m.vitalmtb.com/community/j5bws,13924/setup,32462

https://www.facebook.com/VitalMTB/posts/10154404281636060:0


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Also I forgot to say that my bike got bike of the day on Vital MTB today!
> 
> Waltworks Ultimate Warrior - j5bws's Bike Check - Vital MTB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/VitalMTB/posts/10154404281636060:0


Congratz to you, J! And you too, Walt... Teamwork happened here.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Congratz to you, J! And you too, Walt... Teamwork happened here.


 Thank you, it sure did!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So inquisitiveness purveyed and this happened this morning!



















So easy to do, I just slid the dropouts back on their longest (425mm) setting (although I could slide them at least half the way back again if I wished), put the wheels in (without having to deflate the rear actually!) and I set the BB to the lower setting to compensate.










There's an absolute tonne of clearance there again and it feels awesome!





































Managed to get a quick 4 mile local shake down ride in and it's amazing how the handling is still just as direct as in the smaller wheel setting but the grip levels are even higher.

I always take my bikes on some long steps that go into my local woods, I managed to fly down them without braking on this bike, far more comfortably than I have on my past couple of FS bikes too!

I think I love this thing!


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

That thing is soooo cool looking! Love that color as well! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flat Ark said:


> That thing is soooo cool looking! Love that color as well!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Glad you like it, thanks!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks even better with the big wheels on. Looks .... Just right. 

I'm betting that 29+ will be the norm for you on that bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks great in 29+ mode. I really like how the ebb can move around with the wheel size. I suppose a saddle adjustment needs to happen with the ebb move? Wonder how the climbing will feel w/ the slightly longer stays?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

Yes I made sure the saddle was at my preferred height but that's pretty much it, the reach etc won't be any different I don't think. 

Climbing seems fine, maybe a little less urgent but I'd put that down mainly to the slightly heavier wheels.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

reamer41 said:


> Looks even better with the big wheels on. Looks .... Just right.


I have to agree, looks tops


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Got a few miles under my belt this morning on the bike and the 29 Plus wheels and wow! This thing rails and does it in a way that I've not experienced before.

I've always said that I wasn't blown away by 27.5 plus wheels, also feeling a bit muted and slow to me on other bikes I've tried, however, I really like the way my Walt rides with the 27 plus wheels but having now tried the 29" plus, I see no real reason to go back other then for sh**s n giggles for the sake of it!

I was able to ride the bike as hard as I would a 140mm full suspension bike and the tyres just seem more in contact with the trail for some reason, getting none of that vagueness or squirm experienced on 27 plus.

I've not been this blown away with a bike since my first ride out on a truly sorted 29er. The difference is huge and I can't see any pitfalls of running this setup. It climbs well (set some decent up and down hill PR's today), it's comfortable, it charges through rough terrain and downhill like nobody's business yet it also rails both high and low speed corners like nothing else. The bike is eager to pop, jump, hop and skip as if it's cerebrally connected to me too, this was a pleasant surprise for me as it made me actually feel like a decent rider today!! Really impressed!

Walt really has done an amazing job here, he's managed to extract my brief and put into a bike that does everything exactly how I want from a bike.

If there are any down sides to this bike, I can only think of one and that's that I can put it through the kind of terrain that a full suspension bike would be more at home on, resulting in my being a bit surprised when the bike bites back at me for being so cheeky! That's a good thing though, right?! 

Here's some pics from today's ride:









The moment when everything just gels...


















Front end detail...


















I'm not sure how I got through this bit, the ferns were a foot above my head and were so thick that only momentum gathered up top pushed me through them along with the huge wheels helping along the way! I kept falling into gullies that were impossible to see but the bike got me through to the end.









I always thought that this wall could do with a gate! This thing is big but rides small if that makes sense?...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pure goodness, J!! Looks damn good, indeed...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Pure goodness, J!! Looks damn good, indeed...


Thanks man!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Makes me want one. Glad you like it! A new bike that is as awesome as you expected it to be, is pure bliss.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You know, it really does get tiring sometimes to have to keep telling people "I told you so"   Was just waiting for you to ride it on the 29+ and confirm what I already knew - they're dangerous, can handle way more than you'd think


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha right again eh LyNx?!

I just thought the huge wheels might make the bike a bit slow witted but nope, they make it even better in every situation as far as I can tell so far.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

reamer41 said:


> Looks even better with the big wheels on. Looks .... Just right.
> 
> I'm betting that 29+ will be the norm for you on that bike.


Ha ha. As I said...
I recently took my first rides on my 29+ Gnarvester. I get what you're saying and feeling regarding g those big wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Walt did a great job on your bike. It looks a lot better with 29+ wheels with that big a frame. For a hardtail I'd go straight to 29+. With the right geo it will handle well and the roll though of those tall tires is amazing.

I occasionally get tempted to get a new 29+...something custom or semi-custom. So far I have resisted. Your bike isn't helping though! 

Have fun on the new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolamonster (Jul 13, 2011)

man yours came out great!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm really enjoying this thing and I'm glad that I'm going to be able to test out various wheel sizes as time goes by.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Full fat?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> Full fat?


The plan is to have a 27.5" wheelset built up next with 50-60mm rims that should fit in the frame nicely with a pair of 3.8 Hodags, then a carbon pair of 29er rims for XC. Just deciding on the fat rims at the moment...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Will you play "mix & match" with all these wheel sets? 
ie; a fat front (which l guess would be 26") with a 27.5+ rear, or 27.5+ front with 29" rear.etc etc etc


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> Will you play "mix & match" with all these wheel sets?
> ie; a fat front (which l guess would be 26") with a 27.5+ rear, etc etc etc


The front will take a 27.5 x 3.8 so I see no reason to get a 26" wheelset built although I had considered it just so I could say it covers ALL wheel sizes! I have thought about mixing and matching wheels, just for the sake of inquisitiveness. Probably something I'll post about on here at some point and once I have all wheelsets covered...

I haven't seen a bike 27.5 plus rear with a 29 plus front, could be interesting, could be pointless but we shall see!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's how I run my Monkey when I use it for trail duties, works SO well - adds as much cush to the rear as my '08 will allow, drops the back a tad & raises the front a tad, which slackens it out just nice  When things get busy and all my HT are in use, this is what I ride and it's super fun, rigid of course 

If it would fit 29+ in the rear, would most likely run that, but the B+/29+ combo does the few things I want done to the Monkey in slackening it out a tad _(think 71* is just too steep for "proper trails)_ and adds cush_ (not sure how much different a B+ 2.8" is vs a 29+ 2.8" in terms of smoother/plusher ride)_. Would love to find a 500-520mm A2C rigid fork for it, then it would be absolutely awesome.



Just J said:


> ...I haven't seen a bike 27.5 plus rear with a 29 plus front, could be interesting, could be pointless but we shall see!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> That's how I run my Monkey when I use it for trail duties, works SO well - adds as much cush to the rear as my '08 will allow, drops the back a tad & raises the front a tad, which slackens it out just nice  When things get busy and all my HT are in use, this is what I ride and it's super fun, rigid of course


Sounds fun! Do you have any pics (or a link to a thread) of this Monkey that I could see please?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nope, forgot to grab pics when I did it last season, but can pop the wheels back in there maybe tomorrow and take some pics - _may actually need to use it anyhow as have a bigger tour._



Just J said:


> Sounds fun! Do you have any pics (or a link to a thread) of this Monkey that I could see please?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Nope, forgot to grab pics when I did it last season, but can pop the wheels back in there maybe tomorrow and take some pics - _may actually need to use it anyhow as have a bigger tour._


That would be cool, thank you


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*B+/29+ Monkey*

So here's the pic of my B+/29+ Monkey as promised. Had not ridden it in quite e a while and enjoy turning the pedals on it again, perfect for the ride and trails I did after a fairly hard one this AM. FYI, this is my oldest bike I own, have had it since '08 in so many guises and trim, such a versatile frame, think of your WW as an updated Monkey, think you should order a rigid fork for it


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> So here's the pic of my B+/29+ Monkey as promised. Had not ridden it in quite e a while and enjoy turning the pedals on it again, perfect for the ride and trails I did after a fairly hard one this AM. FYI, this is my oldest bike I own, have had it since '08 in so many guises and trim, such a versatile frame, think of your WW as an updated Monkey, think you should order a rigid fork for it
> 
> View attachment 1089366


Thanks LyNx, looks fun! I might stick the 27.5 plus wheel on the back of the WW for this coming weekend, although right now it looks like the rain is back so might have to consider a wet weather tyre setup sooner than I expected at this rate!

I have toyed with the idea of having Walt make me a suspension corrected rigid fork with a couple of Any/Many Thing Cage mounts on there...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> I haven't seen a bike 27.5 plus rear with a 29 plus front, could be interesting, could be pointless but we shall see!


http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/mixing-wheel-sizes-time-broaden-appeal-1010722.html


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/mixing-wheel-sizes-time-broaden-appeal-1010722.html


Thanks nitrousjunky, interesting.

So this is what I've cooked up this morning:










27.5 x 2.8 rear with 29 x 3.0" front

Low BB setting

410mm short chainstay setting

Haven't had chance to ride it properly in this configuration but it's a wheelie popping son of a gun on first impressions!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Highly approved, looks totally badass 

So how's clearance in that fork with the 29x3"? No clearance in my F34s or Trace, unless you're just riding smooth dirt roads or seriously packed gravel and won't pick up anything in the tyre. Curious how come you chose to also put the BB in the Low setting with the drop the B+ would have already given it? Any idea on the HTA in this setting? Looks pretty slack, DHs should be very fun 

All my Banshee's are easy to pop the wheel, no real effort required at all, makes putting it up on small rocks and ledges super easy and yet, not too much body english to keep the front end down.

Not sure how "sensitive" you are to subtle changes with your bike, but curious if you'd keep a "feel" out for how the B+ rear compares to the 29+ rear and if you notice much difference in how "comfortable" the B+ is compared to the 29+? Just wondering if my Jonesing for a proper 29+ rear setup is really founded or just wishful thinking that I'll get more cush.



Just J said:


> So this is what I've cooked up this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im interested in this setup, I mean enduro motorbikes come 17" back with a 19" front (mostly), must be something in that .............. maybe?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Highly approved, looks totally badass
> 
> So how's clearance in that fork with the 29x3"? No clearance in my F34s or Trace, unless you're just riding smooth dirt roads or seriously packed gravel and won't pick up anything in the tyre. Curious how come you chose to also put the BB in the Low setting with the drop the B+ would have already given it? Any idea on the HTA in this setting? Looks pretty slack, DHs should be very fun
> 
> ...


It does look pretty cool, I like it! 

I'm not sure if I posted the tyre clearance pic with the 34's? I've definitely got a lot more clearance than I've had with Pikes and 29x2.35 setups in the past so no worries with mud and rocks etc, here's the pic:










I kept the BB 29+ position because the bigger front wheel is pulling things up slightly and figured that it might be fun to try it in a position that I wouldn't normally run the 27.5+ wheels in. We'll see how it goes.

Using my iPhone the HA is about 66° setup like this. Should be fun like you say! 

Having a front end that's easy to pop was one of my prerequisites for this bike, I love being able to control things with a small wheelie or manual, makes a bike more fun to me. This thing pops effortlessly, especially when in the short CS position. I've found that after I took a headset spacer out and dropped the front end slightly I don't have to work to keep the front end down on climbs. Perfect!

I am pretty "sensitive" to setup changes, that's what this bike is all about for me, working through all options and finding my own ultimate setup. So yeah, no problem, I'll report back and let you know how I feel in differences in cush etc.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> Im interested in this setup, I mean enduro motorbikes come 17" back with a 19" front (mostly), must be something in that .............. maybe?


Yes. A powerful motor that needs tons of traction from a wide tire and a long travel shock that eats up bumps on the rear.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> Im interested in this setup, I mean enduro motorbikes come 17" back with a 19" front (mostly), must be something in that .............. maybe?


No harm in trying it out to see is there?! 

If I like it, then great, if not then nothing ventured nothing gained.

So far I REALLY love the 29+ setup, it gathers momentum everywhere really well and feels more natural to me than the smaller wheels (I've always much preferred MOST 29er traits over 26 and even 27.5) but this 79pluser setup might be a lot of fun, we'll see.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've also ordered up my Fatbike wheels, decided on 27.5 Easton Arc 45 rims to mount my Hodags on. 

I'm now thinking about what to run in the wet, sloppy mud that we get around these parts? I can either use my Ibis 741 wheels with 2.3 Maxxis Shorties or get my 29" wheels deck red and built up sooner rather than later and run some Bonty Muds that I already have or some Shorties.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

The 2.8" HR2 have just been released, you have loads of clearance in the frame and fork to run them and they are fantastic in just those conditions 


Just J said:


> I'm now thinking about what to run in the wet, sloppy mud that we get around these parts? I can either use my Ibis 741 wheels with 2.3 Maxxis Shorties or get my 29" wheels deck red and built up sooner rather than later and run some Bonty Muds that I already have or some Shorties.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> The 2.8" HR2 have just been released, you have loads of clearance in the frame and fork to run them and they are fantastic in just those conditions


Definitely going to order me a plus Minion and HR2 when they become available, hope they will be available in 29 plus though...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> No harm in trying it out to see is there?!


If you already have all the parts....no harm in trying at all.










Ventana has made a number of purpose built 650B/26er rear & 29er front FS bikes.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> If you already have all the parts....no harm in trying at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice, always been a fan of Sherwood's work too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So having had a ride around some of my local trails I've been able to appraise this setup satisfactorily to me and it's safe t say that it's not my favoured setup.

Firstly, the high front end choppers it out a little too much for my liking, making steep climbs more difficult and I don't feel as balanced as before. 
This also affects the steering, losing that razor sharp edge that I tend to like.

The back end feels very harsh in comparison to the front, it's definitely not as cushy as the big wheel, I can feel it getting caught up on terrain and it feels like it's dragging the bike down if that makes sense?

On slower speed chunk I almost felt like the back end was trying to buck over the front, there's just not the control there.

On their own 27.5+ wheels are fine, to me, I still much prefer the bigger wheels but I don't see much point in mixing and matching again, for me, the the type of riding that I enjoy.

It was worth the time to experiment though as riding bikes is kind of like pizza (or having sex) because even if you have a bad one, it's still pretty good!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the report, kind of what I figured. For me the B+ in the rear is the only option in the frames I have and it does help with some such, but ultimately did not think it would compare to a nice 29+. Also with my HT and rigid especially, the B+/29+ combo helps to slacken out the angles to someplace decent of about 69.5*. So guess time to start saving for a 29+ capable HT frame in 2017.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Thanks for the report, kind of what I figured. For me the B+ in the rear is the only option in the frames I have and it does help with some such, but ultimately did not think it would compare to a nice 29+. So guess time to start saving for a 29+ capable HT frame in 2017.


I can whole heartedly recommend speaking to Walt.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Definitely will not have Custom $$ to spend, will have to be something production and under $800.


Just J said:


> I can whole heartedly recommend speaking to Walt.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a friend that loves his Trek Stache, I used to have the 29" non plus version and it was great. Niner ROS9?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Definitely nothing niner, the Stache+ I have looked at, but most likely it would be a Gnarvester in Ti since the pricing is so good for Ti and reports on them are all glowing.



Just J said:


> I have a friend that loves his Trek Stache, I used to have the 29" non plus version and it was great. Niner ROS9?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Just J said:


> So having had a ride around some of my local trails I've been able to appraise this setup satisfactorily to me and it's safe t say that it's not my favoured setup.
> 
> Firstly, the high front end choppers it out a little too much for my liking, making steep climbs more difficult and I don't feel as balanced as before.
> This also affects the steering, losing that razor sharp edge that I tend to like.
> ...


Hey, great looking bike! And thanks for trying and posting about the various combinations - not everyone can or would, and/or provide useful info. It sounds like you ride somewhat like I do and appreciate the same feel and features. I might have to get over my infatuation with "new" B+ stuff and go with 29+ like I always thought I would.
Ride on!

-F


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fleas said:


> Hey, great looking bike! And thanks for trying and posting about the various combinations - not everyone can or would, and/or provide useful info. It sounds like you ride somewhat like I do and appreciate the same feel and features. I might have to get over my infatuation with "new" B+ stuff and go with 29+ like I always thought I would.
> Ride on!
> 
> -F


Hey Fleas, thanks I'm glad you like it and find my info helpful. I honestly do think that people are infatuated with B+, probably those who wouldn't ever admit to wanting to ride a 29er though and secretly looking for some of the big wheel traits.

To me, this bike has proven to me that I'm about done with 27.5, I needed to try it on a few of my bikes over the past couple of years since my 2nd/3rd SB95c decided upset me one too many times, I needed to try B+ properly to see if it really could offer what 29" gave to me but I'm definitely a big wheel kinda guy and apart from playing with fat(ish) tyres over the winter, I can't see me going down a size.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Fleas said:


> I might have to get over my infatuation with "new" B+ stuff and go with 29+ like I always thought I would-F


So I'm not the only one catching myself doing this! 29+ fits me, my riding style, and my needs better. Yet I still catch myself looking hard at all the new B+ stuff. :madman:

Just J - your comments about the rear B+ not being as plush as the 29+ and getting caught up in holes is the main reasons I see me never owning a B+ bike. I will demo one if the chance pops up. That said, I've got enough time on 29+ to know it's awesome for my SS duties.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Just J said:


> ...I honestly do think that people are infatuated with B+, ...
> 
> To me, this bike has proven to me that I'm about done with 27.5, ....
> I needed to try B+ properly to see if it really could offer what 29" gave to me but I'm definitely a big wheel kinda guy and apart from playing with fat(ish) tyres over the winter, I can't see me going down a size.





nitrousjunky said:


> So I'm not the only one catching myself doing this! 29+ fits me, my riding style, and my needs better. Yet I still catch myself looking hard at all the new B+ stuff. :madman:
> ....


I'm not yet ready to spring for a new bike, but I'm running 2.4/2.5 tires and liking the advantages far above any weight penalties. B+ would seem to be a backward step.

-F


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fleas said:


> I'm not yet ready to spring for a new bike, but I'm running 2.4/2.5 tires and liking the advantages far above any weight penalties. B+ would seem to be a backward step.
> 
> -F


My intention is still to try my Waltworks out with a wide (but not plus) rim and 2.4/5" tyres to see which I'll prefer between that or 29 Plus, just deciding on those rims at the moment, will probably go with Easton Arc 30's...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

But have you actually tried B+ vs 29x2.4/2.5"? I actually have and there is definitely a increase in comfort with the B+, no question about it, for a HT there is no question in my mind unless you're racing serious XC and that's that PLUS is the way to go.



Fleas said:


> I'm not yet ready to spring for a new bike, but I'm running 2.4/2.5 tires and liking the advantages far above any weight penalties. B+ would seem to be a backward step.
> -F


Don't, get the WTB Asym i29s or i35, the Asym rim builds an almost dishless rear/front and the tubeless setup is super easy. As to whether normal 29 or 29+, can't see you riding any real rough/tech trails and not preferring the 29+.



Just J said:


> My intention is still to try my Waltworks out with a wide (but not plus) rim and 2.4/5" tyres to see which I'll prefer between that or 29 Plus, just deciding on those rims at the moment, *will probably go with Easton Arc 30's*...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, I'm out riding Sarge past peeps on the climb as well as descents and fairly level ground with b+. Weight penalty? Sarge weighs nearly 1/2 pound less than my 26x2.4 equipped HT. So gotta say, Really? Not trying to be offensive, just curious on that one.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have you ridden 29+ yet or is B+ the only PLUS iteration you've tried? For me after riding both, no comparison for a HT, 29+ all the way.



BansheeRune said:


> Damn, I'm out riding Sarge past peeps on the climb as well as descents and fairly level ground with b+. Weight penalty? Sarge weighs nearly 1/2 pound less than my 26x2.4 equipped HT. So gotta say, Really? Not trying to be offensive, just curious on that one.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> But have you actually tried B+ vs 29x2.4/2.5"? I actually have and there is definitely a increase in comfort with the B+, no question about it, for a HT there is no question in my mind unless you're racing serious XC and that's that PLUS is the way to go.
> 
> Don't, get the WTB Asym i29s or i35, the Asym rim builds an almost dishless rear/front and the tubeless setup is super easy. As to whether normal 29 or 29+, can't see you riding any real rough/tech trails and not preferring the 29+.


I've been looking at the new CI31 rims too but don't want to waste money for the sake of it if what you say about preferring 29+ happens and I don't ride 29 much at all. I'll looks into the i29 and 35...


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

LyNx said:


> But have you actually tried B+ vs 29x2.4/2.5"? I actually have and there is definitely a increase in comfort with the B+, no question about it, for a HT there is no question in my mind unless you're racing serious XC and that's that PLUS is the way to go.


I don't doubt that. I ride rigid and have been pounding my 29" wheels. I keep thinking that bigger tires would protect the rims better for how my riding is [still] evolving. B+ is only a little smaller than 29x2.4, but JustJ's description bears out some assumptions I've made, but haven't tested. And like I said, it sounds like his interests match mine closely, so I have assigned some legitimacy to his findings. If I could demo a rigid steel B+ bike, I'd do it in a heartbeat. It would probably serve me very well when I made a mistake and pounded into something, but overall I'd be missing that bump up in wheel diameter that 29 provides.

-F


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Fleas said:


> I don't doubt that. I ride rigid and have been pounding my 29" wheels. I keep thinking that bigger tires would protect the rims better for how my riding is [still] evolving. B+ is only a little smaller than 29x2.4, but JustJ's description bears out some assumptions I've made, but haven't tested. And like I said, it sounds like his interests match mine closely, so I have assigned some legitimacy to his findings. If I could demo a rigid steel B+ bike, I'd do it in a heartbeat. It would probably serve me very well when I made a mistake and pounded into something, but overall I'd be missing that bump up in wheel diameter that 29 provides.
> 
> -F


There are others aspects of B+ that I don't like, I find the tyres that I've tried squirm to varying degrees so I don't feel that I have the control I'd like, I haven't found this to be true, thus far on 29+.

So far, I just don't like B+ as much as a good 29 tyre, yes they might be more comfortable typically but that's only one aspect to me.

I wouldn't count on the bigger rubber protecting your rims, the lower pressures tend to negate again gains in girth and I often wince at the sound of rock on rubber on metal/carbon! 

Anyway I'm flattered that you find my "research" helpful and I really hope you and others continue to.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Have you ridden 29+ yet or is B+ the only PLUS iteration you've tried? For me after riding both, no comparison for a HT, 29+ all the way.


After test rides on many 29+ as well as b+ bikes I chose b+, since it simply felt more natural to me. 29+ would have forced the custom frame since I was not finding a "this is the bike" epiphany. Since that would have been 3k + choice that still required a fork and grouppo, wasn't in the cards. I'm still paying on my 100k heart surgery.

So, yes I have had many weekenders with test bikes in both b+ and 29+. Didn't have in mind to be impulsive at all.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> After test rides on many 29+ as well as b+ bikes I chose b+, since it simply felt more natural to me. 29+ would have forced the custom frame since I was not finding a "this is the bike" epiphany. Since that would have been 3k + choice that still required a fork and grouppo, wasn't in the cards. I'm still paying on my 100k heart surgery.


You hit the nail on the head there when you said ""this is the bike" epiphany", I got this from the 29plus setup on this bike but I was also pretty blown away with the B+ too, certainly far exceeding my experience of other plus bikes. I've vowed to only buy bikes that blow me away from now on, (I can't actually see me buying another bikes for a long time, unless I decide to go with a FS WW) the Walt was a gamble in the same way as any custom frame can be, but knowing it would fit me helped somewhat.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

@ Fleas - Don't know if the PLUS tyre would better protect the rim, but I know it sure as hell helps protect my back with the extra cush it provides. The best compliment I can pay any part on my bikes is that I don't think about them, just ride and with the B+ I have done just that and the 29+ I have tried. I have never been one who felt that 29ers were awkward or slow to accelerate, never noticed that, only the much greater traction benefits. You should definitely try to get a demo on some of these bikes, you really can't judge them, no matter how much you crunch the numbers.

As to JustJ, I totally appreciate and respect the feedback he's given and I also felt some of that squirm he mentions about the B+ tyres I have run, running them at pressures low enough to give the cush I want, but I'm also not running them on really wide rims, just 35mm internal, where as the 29+ have been run on 39mm internal rims. If I could afford a new 29+ frame, in a heart beat, but since I can't, for a HT, definitely B+ over regular 29ers. Now on my FS where I don't need that cush I feel the opposite way, love the 29ers, B+ are OK.

BansheeRune, seems you are/were kind of in the same boat as me, which is why B+ was started to help those who wanted some more cush on their 29ers HTs but couldn't afford it, had an option without a new frame.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx - if memory serves me right, were you not pretty close to the guys at Banshee, I seem to remember talking to you about the Phantom a while back. Aren't those guys interested in trying 29+? If would be great if you could influence them. 

If you have anymore questions you think I might be able to help with please just shout, there's nothing I like more than testing out different setups and appraising them.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, and I already tried it, somewhat, did not like what I initially felt and so did not worry to do anymore testing. There are other who have the Prime and have used the 650B drop outs to run 29+ with no issues at all. Maybe when I get back from my vacation I will feel so inclined to give it a better go in the Phantom _(can't do the Prime as I have the pre-production one)_, but honestly can't see me liking 29+ on it anymore than I like B+. FYI, all Banshee frames can take at min 2.8" B+ without any fiddling and I had no issues with 3.0" fitting.

Oh and if you really want to not spend a tonne on a 29er wheelset, why not take a look at the new KORE rims, you can pick up 2 for under $100 and they're wide, if you can find them in stock that is.
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=78762&category=5987
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=78764&category=5987



Just J said:


> LyNx - if memory serves me right, were you not pretty close to the guys at Banshee, I seem to remember talking to you about the Phantom a while back. Aren't those guys interested in trying 29+? If would be great if you could influence them.
> 
> If you have anymore questions you think I might be able to help with please just shout, there's nothing I like more than testing out different setups and appraising them.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, and I already tried it, somewhat, did not like what I initially felt and so did not worry to do anymore testing. There are other who have the Prime and have used the 650B drop outs to run 29+ with no issues at all. Maybe when I get back from my vacation I will feel so inclined to give it a better go in the Phantom _(can't do the Prime as I have the pre-production one)_, but honestly can't see me liking 29+ on it anymore than I like B+. FYI, all Banshee frames can take at min 2.8" B+ without any fiddling and I had no issues with 3.0" fitting.
> 
> Oh and if you really want to not spend a tonne on a 29er wheelset, why not take a look at the new KORE rims, you can pick up 2 for under $100 and they're wide, if you can find them in stock that is.
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=78762&category=5987
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=78764&category=5987


Cheers LyNx I'll take a look. I've always liked the look of the Prime and Phantom, I'd have probably had one of my local shop was keen when I enquired a couple of years back.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

And then this came along and made things REALLY interesting!...


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJx5URSj3yC/


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> And then this came along and made things REALLY interesting!...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BJx5URSj3yC/


Nice I was waiting on Plus-Minus!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Nice I was waiting on Plus-Minus!


Ha ha all we need now are 28" wheels!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Glad to see that tire actually made it to reality.

This is kinda interesting as well -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BJxOXYrBF7X/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So, basically we're going from low fat to nonfat?!?! Doh!



LyNx said:


> BansheeRune, seems you are/were kind of in the same boat as me, which is why B+ was started to help those who wanted some more cush on their 29ers HTs but couldn't afford it, had an option without a new frame.


I was looking at the overall budget and going for down and dirty. Complete bike that's rather close to representing my .dwg file without ending up spending 5-6k in the process. The Sergeant just had that "Oh boy, this feels just right" feeling which is nearly unheard of in a production bike. At the time I was open to either b+ or 29+ provided the performance was present. Had I gone with the Ti Sergeant I could cram either size in it and been good to go.



Just J said:


> You hit the nail on the head there when you said ""this is the bike" epiphany", I got this from the 29plus setup on this bike but I was also pretty blown away with the B+ too, certainly far exceeding my experience of other plus bikes. I've vowed to only buy bikes that blow me away from now on, (I can't actually see me buying another bikes for a long time, unless I decide to go with a FS WW) the Walt was a gamble in the same way as any custom frame can be, but knowing it would fit me helped somewhat.


This is why I kept an open mind toward wheel size. The one number that was static was 3.0. I concur with your vow! It's gotta be feeling really groovy to find a place in the collective.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

For my FS bike I have no desire/need for plus tires, but a true 2.5" tire would be great.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> So, basically we're going from low fat to nonfat?!?! Doh!


That 29x2.6" Nobby Nic has a good chance at being as wide or wider than several of the B "+" tires. I for one has no desire to ever run another tire with less than 29" OD.

I'd 10:1 rather run a 29x2.6" tire on something like an i35 rim than a 27.5x2.8 that measures only 28" OD. Horse for courses and all

Not to mention the fact that this tire will fit in the rear of some frames that a true 29+ won't fit in.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like the bike is working out well for you. :thumbsup: I'm jealous of all the tinkering, trying out different configurations is part of the fun. I visit this thread regularly then check the waitlist.

Any commentary on how the 29+ wheels feel versus a regular 29er tire? Looks like the 29+ wheels and tires are pretty light. Any noticeable differences?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Sounds like the bike is working out well for you. :thumbsup: I'm jealous of all the tinkering, trying out different configurations is part of the fun. I visit this thread regularly then check the waitlist.
> 
> Any commentary on how the 29+ wheels feel versus a regular 29er tire? Looks like the 29+ wheels and tires are pretty light. Any noticeable differences?


It really is working out well thank you! That waitlist comes around sooner or later and from design to completion REALLY quickly! 

I have no experience of normal 29" wheels on the UW as yet because I still need some wheels building for a fair test BUT I do have a good amount of experience of 29ers and I can say that these wheels and tyres are light enough for me not to notice them. The good old 29" momentum is there and they tend to flatten trails, can't wait to compare them though and of course I will report back once I have.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Back on the big wheels and out for an 18 miler around Sutton Bank North Yorkshire this morning.

I find it amazing how fast the bike covers unfamiliar ground and also how easy it is to pedal even when tired.

Got some new tyres on their way to me next week so I'll be starting some more tests soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Been playing with a bikepacking setup...














































These are Alpkit bags but I will probably invest in an Alpine Ludites seat bag and custom frame bag at some point.

I'm hoping to do some overnight trips with the bike very soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope you guys still want to read my musings and don't mind my posts but this thread is all about documenting what this bike is all about so please forgive me if you're getting bored? I hope not anyway! 

So I've not yet tested out the bikepacking aspects of the bike, the kids school commitments means riding time of any merit is pretty much limited to the weekend at the moment, but I have been playing with the setup a bit more.

Firstly there's the Absolute Black oval cinch ring that I've fitted recently. It can be flipped like the Raceface rings but the offset is slightly different so it actually affords me a little more clearance than the standard 30T ring. I reckon I could get away with a 32T now and that opens up the prospect of running SRAM Eagle at some point, so that's great news!




























I've been experiencing a bit of a "simple is better" kind of ethos since building this rig, so I've paired things down a little. I've removed the cadence and speed sensors because I ain't a roadie and I've finally realised that these things matter not on a mtb. I've removed the TOGS thumb over grip system because I'm going to see if I actually miss them during my riding. I am pretty sure I will to be fair, I've kind of got used to being able to have an extra hand position. I've also taken the King Cage Manything cage off as I'm reserving it for back pack duties. It's just another thing to clog with mud when I'm not utilising it properly but it's a great bit of kit and works well with my bikepacking setup.

I've also reverted back to 27.5+ for a while, a load of Maxxis and Bonty tyres turned up from Walt and this bike was always supposed to have a Rekon/Ikon plus setup to try out initially so I thought I'd put them back on before our winter's slop ensues. Going to try them out this weekend.





































Next up...

I pick my "Fat" wheels up next week, Easton Arc 45 with Hope Pro 4 hubs. I'll probably try the tyres out for fit and photos but I'll be saving their true test for the snow.

I've got some Maxxis WT (Wide Trail) tyres to try out too, these will go on the Arc 35 wheels that I use for my Chupacabras as the WT's are apparently optimised for use on 35mm wide rims so this should be good! I'll be using 29" Maxxis Shorty 2.5 WT's during the majority of our winter, they're my favoured mud tyre I'm normal widths so I'm hoping for big things!

More pics to follow next week and I'll report back on how he bike rides with the new tyres above and others ASAP...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Please keep the updates coming! I like reading about all the different setups and how they compare.

What are the tires going to be for the "Fat" setup?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Please keep the updates coming! I like reading about all the different setups and how they compare.
> 
> What are the tires going to be for the "Fat" setup?


Thank you, glad you're enjoying the thread!

I'll be running 27.5x3.8 Hodags, I really liked the 26" versions I had on my old Farley, they seemed to work pretty well in the snow and as all-rounders.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, you're getting annoying rubbing this beauty and all it's versatility in our faces, be gone  j/k Very much like and appreciate reading about your different setups and tyres etc you're trying with this bike. Curious why only Arc 45s for your fat setup and not some 60mm> internal rims to properly optimize those Hodags?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, you're getting annoying rubbing this beauty and all it's versatility in our faces, be gone  j/k Very much like and appreciate reading about your different setups and tyres etc you're trying with this bike. Curious why only Arc 45s for your fat setup and not some 60mm> internal rims to properly optimize those Hodags?


Ha ha, thanks LyNx!

Well it all comes down to clearance really, Walt recommended 50mm rims to fit in there without an issue and most of them weigh a tonne (Scraper etc) so I decided to go for the Arc 45 as it should be wide enough for what I need plus I have the option to use them as a real Plus wheelset during the other 50 weeks of the year that we don't have snow! Having ridden the 29x3" for a while now I can't see the current 27+ setup being the one I ride most but the Rekons and Ikons are only 2.8" and only come up to just over 2.6" (actual) on my Ibis 741 rims, so I can see me trying some 27.5x3 or bigger once more tyres are released and the 45's are the perfect rim to run them on.

One thing I do notice about running the 27.5 wheels and the 410mm chainstay setting is this thing really is a wheelie monster! It's definitely the bike I should be doing Ryan Leech's 30 Day Challenge on, maybe a project for the winter! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dejock (Feb 25, 2010)

Just J said:


> I hope you guys still want to read my musings and don't mind my posts but this thread is all about documenting what this bike is all about so please forgive me if you're getting bored? I hope not anyway!


Hey, bike looks killer! Quick question for you about the fork with the 29+ wheels. I'm looking for a new fork for my new (to me) stache 9. Is your fork just the boost 29/27.5+ to get that clearance, or is it a 29+ specific one?

Thanks!


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

My super Waltworks also got finished and built up. I still need to order and build my 29er Boost wheelset, so for now, I've just got the fat bike setup going and it's AWESOME. Using Hugo rims with the 27.5 x 3.8 Hodags. Fits like a glove with ~425mm chainstays. I'll be able to bring those in for ~415mm length stays with the 29er wheelset, but probably won't. I didn't want the uber short wheelbase on this rig as I like the stability of ~430mm chainstays for the techy descents we have here in Colorado.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dejock said:


> Hey, bike looks killer! Quick question for you about the fork with the 29+ wheels. I'm looking for a new fork for my new (to me) stache 9. Is your fork just the boost 29/27.5+ to get that clearance, or is it a 29+ specific one?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks dejock! They're the 27.5+ Boost version and there's plenty of room for 29+.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> My super Waltworks also got finished and built up. I still need to order and build my 29er Boost wheelset, so for now, I've just got the fat bike setup going and it's AWESOME. Using Hugo rims with the 27.5 x 3.8 Hodags. Fits like a glove with ~425mm chainstays. I'll be able to bring those in for ~415mm length stays with the 29er wheelset, but probably won't. I didn't want the uber short wheelbase on this rig as I like the stability of ~430mm chainstays for the techy descents we have here in Colorado.


Looking good trhoppe!! How are you enjoying it? Will you mainly be running the bike with the Hodags?...


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Only one ride so far and it was great! Loving the short chainstays, loving the regular Q-factor and the bike feels pretty dialed right out of the box. 

I'll be mostly on a 29x2.5 DHF/2.3 DHR2 setup and for bike packing I'll experiment with some 29+, but probably stick with my tried and true 2.35 Forekaster/IKON combo. The Hodags are going to be my winter tires. We have ~2-3 months of that here in Denver.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> Only one ride so far and it was great! Loving the short chainstays, loving the regular Q-factor and the bike feels pretty dialed right out of the box.
> 
> I'll be mostly on a 29x2.5 DHF/2.3 DHR2 setup and for bike packing I'll experiment with some 29+, but probably stick with my tried and true 2.35 Forekaster/IKON combo. The Hodags are going to be my winter tires. We have ~2-3 months of that here in Denver.


Sounds pretty close to how I'll be using mine! Just fitted a 2.4WT DHR (people run them back to front so I hear?!) on my Arc 35 front wheel to see how it looks, will mate it up to a DHF 2.3 and give them a whirl before putting the Shorties on.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd highly suggest you take a look at the new Forekaster 2.6" offerings, this tyre rolls really fast, is relatively light compared to a DHR2 and has super open tread which gives great clearing ability and fantastic grip. Just did 4 days in Crested Butte with a Forekaster rear/DHF front and never wanted for traction, really grunted a small climb or two and no slippage from the Forekaster - my new fav tyre. BTW, your WW looks sweet as well :thumbsup:



trhoppe said:


> Only one ride so far and it was great! Loving the short chainstays, loving the regular Q-factor and the bike feels pretty dialed right out of the box.
> 
> I'll be mostly on a 29x2.5 DHF/2.3 DHR2 setup and for bike packing I'll experiment with some 29+, but probably stick with my tried and true 2.35 Forekaster/IKON combo. The Hodags are going to be my winter tires. We have ~2-3 months of that here in Denver.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The Forecaster is definitely in my sights for next year but I'll be really interested in seeing how this Wide Trail thing pans out. I should add though that I see no reason not to run the 29plus setup for most of the summer season as it really is a game changer to me on this bike.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do you thjink you need a 32t to run Eagle?

I'm pretty sure you could do okay with a smaller chain ring, though maybe you don't need the low end.

I'm running a 1x10, 26 x 40 now, so an Eagle woudl only work for me if I get a little more low end, so I'd be looking at a 28-30t.

There are less expensive alternatives to Eagle that will allow you to convert your 1 x 11...



Just J said:


> I hope you guys still want to read my musings and don't mind my posts but this thread is all about documenting what this bike is all about so please forgive me if you're getting bored? I hope not anyway!
> 
> So I've not yet tested out the bikepacking aspects of the bike, the kids school commitments means riding time of any merit is pretty much limited to the weekend at the moment, but I have been playing with the setup a bit more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why do you thjink you need a 32t to run Eagle?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you could do okay with a smaller chain ring, though maybe you don't need the low end.
> 
> ...


30T with a 12 speed 10-50T cassette would be too low for me, that's all. I really like bling and I really like Eagle too!


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Why do you thjink you need a 32t to run Eagle?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you could do okay with a smaller chain ring, though maybe you don't need the low end.
> 
> ...


Eagle cassettes are 10-50, he can get your lowest ratio with a 32t.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

LyNx said:


> I'd highly suggest you take a look at the new Forekaster 2.6" offerings, this tyre rolls really fast, is relatively light compared to a DHR2 and has super open tread which gives great clearing ability and fantastic grip. Just did 4 days in Crested Butte with a Forekaster rear/DHF front and never wanted for traction, really grunted a small climb or two and no slippage from the Forekaster - my new fav tyre. BTW, your WW looks sweet as well :thumbsup:


There's a 2.6" forekaster now? WAT? If that's the case, that would be my all around perfect 29" tire.

I LOVED the 2.35 forekaster on the front with an IKON on the back on the Colorado Trail and a ~2.5" forekaster would be the ticket for me.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So far, as far as I can gather it's only 650Bx2.6", but also AFAIK it will also be released as a 29er  Curious where in CO you were riding (CO trail is long) and what time of year and surface? I don't think I would like an Ikon out back for it's lack of braking prowess on loose, might maybe go with a Bonti XR3 instead _(beefed up Ikon)_ with the Forekaster upfront. Wasn't there long enough to be trying different tyre combos, but was most definitely impressed by the performance I got with it as a rear.

Maxxis Interbike 2016 - Mtbr.com



trhoppe said:


> There's a 2.6" forekaster now? WAT? If that's the case, that would be my all around perfect 29" tire.
> 
> I LOVED the 2.35 forekaster on the front with an IKON on the back on the Colorado Trail and a ~2.5" forekaster would be the ticket for me.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

First ride out on the Maxxis Rekon/Ikon+ setup and I've got to say they are definitely a much better prospect than the Nobby Nics. I still prefer the big wheels with the 3.0's though, they just work for me and I'm plain faster on them although today's ride still felt pretty good! 




























The highlight of the ride for me was the Absolute Black oval ring, this thing really shone today, I've used oval chain rings quite a lot over the past year or so but this one has been by far the best I've tried. Seems to really help pedalling through rough sections of trail, helps smooth my pedalling and also looks pretty awesome too!










The bike now feels paired down at the essentials at the moment, removing things like the farming bits, TOGS etc feels more simplified and I'm really loving the clean cockpit and the way the thing looks.










Next stop... Minion 29er!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Unless those are the new PLUS Minions, you're not going to like them as much as the 29"x3" setup   Just saying 

Can you elaborate on the differences between the Nobby Nics and the Rekon/Ikon combo for me? Very curious as I currently have 2.8" NN and our local Maxxis dealer has a set of 2.8" Rekons sitting there for me and want to know if I should be trying to make my way down there to collect them ASAP  Nics have proved pretty nice for me, decent volume, decent grip, not ridden them enough to gain confidence I think, definitely am a Maxxis fan and know them well, so feeling I'll jive better with the Rekons as well, especially in the wet.



Just J said:


> Next stop... Minion 29er!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Unless those are the new PLUS Minions, you're not going to like them as much as the 29"x3" setup   Just saying
> 
> Can you elaborate on the differences between the Nobby Nics and the Rekon/Ikon combo for me? Very curious as I currently have 2.8" NN and our local Maxxis dealer has a set of 2.8" Rekons sitting there for me and want to know if I should be trying to make my way down there to collect them ASAP  Nics have proved pretty nice for me, decent volume, decent grip, not ridden them enough to gain confidence I think, definitely am a Maxxis fan and know them well, so feeling I'll jive better with the Rekons as well, especially in the wet.


Ha ha you might just be right! The front is a WT but it's only 2.4" and doesn't come up that Wide to be honest. We shall see though.

Basically the Nics are slower to roll and have less grip than the Rekons, they're also lighter and have Maxxis written on them! 

I've ran NN's in standard trim quite a lot over the years until I realised there were better tyres available out there, I still use one on the front of my Cannondale Habit along with a Rocket Ron on the back but that's a dry weather bike these days for shorter loops.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha LyNx wins again! Just adjusted the BB and CS, put the right air in the tyres and gone for a quick ride. 29" sucks! 

First gravel corner that I usually take flat out on my plus tyres and I nearly ended up on my arse facing the other direction!

Too early to say but I can't see these wheels catching on!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A week down the line, no big rides but plenty of small ones under my belt on the Minions and I just can't do it, I prefer Plus tyres on this bike, namely 29" Plus tyres! 

Even with the Minions at 23/20psi on 30mm internally wide rims and they're uncomfortable and more to the point HEAVY! 

I've put the 27.5+ wheels back on and the thing feels like an XC bike! I'll try the 2.5" Shorty WT's when things get really wet but until then I'll be sticking with the big rubber.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, I wondered when you'd come to your senses!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, I wondered when you'd come to your senses!!


Ha ha yes well it's pretty hard giving up on convention sometimes! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Listen, why don't you just /End Thread right now with...and LyNx was right, 29+ rocks  LMAO 

Didn't figure you'd like the loss of grip and weight gain from them compared to the 29+, good to keep reading on your trials with this frame, am sure it will help quite a few on decisions regarding the PLUS wheel sizes. When you realise what you really don't like, maybe you should send me that set of wheels for being able to give forward predictions on your efforts 



Just J said:


> A week down the line, no big rides but plenty of small ones under my belt on the Minions and I just can't do it, I prefer Plus tyres on this bike, namely 29" Plus tyres!
> 
> Even with the Minions at 23/20psi on 30mm internally wide rims and they're uncomfortable and more to the point HEAVY!
> 
> I've put the 27.5+ wheels back on and the thing feels like an XC bike! I'll try the 2.5" Shorty WT's when things get really wet but until then I'll be sticking with the big rubber.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Listen, why don't you just /End Thread right now with...and LyNx was right, 29+ rocks  LMAO
> 
> Didn't figure you'd like the loss of grip and weight gain from them compared to the 29+, good to keep reading on your trials with this frame, am sure it will help quite a few on decisions regarding the PLUS wheel sizes. When you realise what you really don't like, maybe you should send me that set of wheels for being able to give forward predictions on your efforts


LOL yeah maybe I should!... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Unless those are the new PLUS Minions, you're not going to like them as much as the 29"x3" setup   Just saying
> 
> Can you elaborate on the differences between the Nobby Nics and the Rekon/Ikon combo for me? Very curious as I currently have 2.8" NN and our local Maxxis dealer has a set of 2.8" Rekons sitting there for me and want to know if I should be trying to make my way down there to collect them ASAP  Nics have proved pretty nice for me, decent volume, decent grip, not ridden them enough to gain confidence I think, definitely am a Maxxis fan and know them well, so feeling I'll jive better with the Rekons as well, especially in the wet.


I've just seen these two reviews and thought of you, they seem to pretty much sum things up although I'd argue that the Maxxis seem as durable as the Schwalbes if not a little bit moreso:

Schwalbe Nobby Nic TrailStar/PaceStar 2.8in tyres review - BikeRadar

Maxxis Rekon+/Ikon+ 2.8in EXO TR review - BikeRadar


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the links, What I was worried about seems to hold true according to their testing,the Pacestar does not do well in the wet and that's what I have  Should be picking up my Rekons sometime this or next week from dealer when I get a chance to get into town, will give them a go on my Phantom and Prime and Paradox, not sure about rigid Monkey, think back is still a bit out of whack for it right now


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

No problem, I really like the Ikon/Rekons, I've not had them in the real wet stuff yet though but that might change soon.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Have you built up 26" fat wheels yet?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Have you built up 26" fat wheels yet?


Not something on my radar to be honest, I went straight to 27.5" although part of me wonders if I should have gone 26 just to have a wheelset in all diameters?!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

That's right, the 27.5x45 will be your fat set up. Are the Arc 35's still your favorite wheel set?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> That's right, the 27.5x45 will be your fat set up. Are the Arc 35's still your favorite wheel set?


Well the 29x3.0 setup on the 35's is definitely my favourite setup that's for sure. It's started raining heavily here lately so I'm going to try some 2.5WT Shorties on the 35's to see how I get on.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> Not something on my radar to be honest, I went straight to 27.5" although part of me wonders if I should have gone 26 just to have a wheelset in all diameters?!


Don't bother with the 26 fat, B fat is far superior! IMHO


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Don't bother with the 26 fat, B fat is far superior! IMHO


 This was my thinking when planning the build.

I picked the Arc 45 wheelset up a few days back, just waiting on some rim strips to arrive now....


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> This was my thinking when planning the build.
> 
> I picked the Arc 45 wheelset up a few days back, just waiting on some rim strips to arrive now....


Why so skinny??? I'm in the process of getting together my winter setup, and just received a set of Nextie 27.5x65mm rims today! Can't wait to get them built and setup! I have the hubs already (DT) and will be dropping them off to get built any day now.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

See post #161 

Basically I know they'll fit in the frame, not sure if 65mm rims would but now you've got me questioning this!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> See post #161
> 
> Basically I know they'll fit in the frame, not sure if 65mm rims would but now you've got me questioning this!


I forgot this bike is Boost rear end and normal BB. The bike these are going in is 157mm rear and 83mm BB.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah this was never meant to be a fatbike, just a trailbike that had a option to get fat over the winter.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice autumnal ride this morning, it has began to get decidedly wetter lately so I've persevered with the "normal" tyres because they tend to cut through the mud a little more effectively than the plus tyres unfortunately.

Today's setup:

Maxxis Shorty 29x2.5" WT up front @ 20psi

Maxxis Minion DHF 29x2.3 @ 22psi in the rear

Chainstays set at 417.5mm with the BB in the high position.

This is a rowdy setup and felt awesome in the mud and wet especially when going down hill but it was harder work on steeper climbs. Traction was great but not as good in the corners as plus tyres but we already knew that!

Again, I miss the comfort and general feel of the 29 plus setup, I could definitely feel myself being jarred more than I've been used to of late but the beauty of this bike is I can easily change things over if we manage to get some drier weather or when it suits. 



















I've decided to put my TOGS back on the bike, I definitely miss them having got used to them over he past few months.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge would throw me over the bars if I were to put less than a 2.8 on him! 
I would imagine that your setup is very playful. Gotta appreciate the experimentation you've been doing, J... That makes the +bike even more fun than a "regular" bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well there were definitely a couple of moments when the margin of error just wasn't there, it's all part of the fun though! 

Yes it's definitely a playful bike, very easy to loft the front end and steer from the rear too, it also manages to give my the impression that it'll do things that no hardtail has a right to do, I know I've said this before and it might be getting old, but I like this bike a lot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

As near as damn it a true 2.5" on the rims the tyres were designed for.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Well there were definitely a couple of moments when the margin of error just wasn't there, it's all part of the fun though!
> 
> Yes it's definitely a playful bike, very easy to loft the front end and steer from the rear too, it also manages to give my the impression that it'll do things that no hardtail has a right to do, I know I've said this before and it might be getting old, but I like this bike a lot!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what the geometry does for ya. There are many out there that will never offer the ride and feel that you are experiencing. If it weren't for Sarge having proper geometry I'd be sitting in line waiting for a custom, without a doubt. Walt might think my geometry was absurd, but a more trialsy bike is the goal. Good to see the pix of your bike in proper habitat!! :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> That's what the geometry does for ya. There are many out there that will never offer the ride and feel that you are experiencing. If it weren't for Sarge having proper geometry I'd be sitting in line waiting for a custom, without a doubt. Walt might think my geometry was absurd, but a more trialsy bike is the goal. Good to see the pix of your bike in proper habitat!! :cornut:


Thanks, need to get some riding pics taken at some point though! 

What did Walt find absurd about the RSD?...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I had been looking into a custom prior to the RSD. I was rather firm on BB height being -20mm. I do like great clearance for the Rocky Mountain exploration rides. Come spring, Walt's gonna hear from me once again tho'.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

One of my wishes during this project was to buck the annoying trend of crazy low BB's, we have plenty of rocks, logs etc where I tend to ride and I've been getting increasingly frustrated by manufacturers over the past couple of years and their insistence that lower is better. I have a Cannondale Habit that I must strike the pedals on pretty much every single ride, the Hightower I once borrowed wasn't much better either. Walt was very accommodating and we spoke at some length about it. 

I know it's often said that pedal strikes are down to poor technique but this is BS if you have the terrain that isn't just buff trails. 

Not a single strike thus far on my Walt though!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You don't think the 2.8" HR2 would have done the trick and kept the volume/traction up?



Just J said:


> As near as damn it a true 2.5" on the rims the tyres were designed for.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> One of my wishes during this project was to buck the annoying trend of crazy low BB's, we have plenty of rocks, logs etc where I tend to ride and I've been getting increasingly frustrated by manufacturers over the past couple of years and their insistence that lower is better. I have a Cannondale Habit that I must strike the pedals on pretty much every single ride, the Hightower I once borrowed wasn't much better either. Walt was very accommodating and we spoke at some length about it.
> 
> I know it's often said that pedal strikes are down to poor technique but this is BS if you have the terrain that isn't just buff trails.
> 
> Not a single strike thus far on my Walt though!


Poor technique is a copout by those professing such. If going off of a graded surface is going to be pedal strike manufacturing the bike below will be the one of choice!









Looking forward to ride pix with you having a great time with your new ride.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You don't think the 2.8" HR2 would have done the trick and kept the volume/traction up?


I don't know as they're not available over here yet, I will get one along with a Minion 2.8 at some point when they are though.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Poor technique is a copout by those professing such. If going off of a graded surface is going to be pedal strike manufacturing the bike below will be the one of choice!
> 
> View attachment 1100273
> 
> ...


Thanks BansheeRune!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So another week and another setup, I've been running the Minion and Shorties over the past few weeks, although they cut through the mud with ease this was definitely not my favourite setup so this time I bring you...

The Ultrafat Warrior!



















Not bad on 45mm rims?!! 










All the clearance you like, 417.5mm chainstays, high BB.




























I've also swapped my Brooks saddle out for something a little lighter and more winter proof from Fabric, I run these on all my bikes so figured it was worth doing again.

So far having had a quick test ride around the block it feels great, I'm running 10/9 psi although I will be tweeking this over the next few days before a proper ride this weekend.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Been riding mine like this as well. Hodags on the Hugo 52mm wheels but around 14psi or so for trail riding. I opted for longer chainstays than you (415-430), and I actually might pull them back a bit more. I'm at ~423mm right now with the fat tires and this thing is a super duper wheelie machine. To the point where in technical climbing I have to focus on the front end too much, as when I put down the gas it wants to wheelie :lol: I think 430mm might be more my style.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Will definitely be interested to hear your thoughts on this setup!! :thumbsup:

trhoppe - yours is looking proper with that setup as well!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm liking the looks of that B fat setup! I ran my Waltworks with Hodags on Hugos last winter, and really liked that setup. Before that I tried 26 fat on there and much prefer the 27.5 fat setup. Let us know how you get on with it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys!

trhoppe - I know what you mean, I find that I do have to be more mindful of the front end with the shorter stay positions but it isn't a problem to me. I do reckon that part of me enjoying the 29+ setup so much is because I run the stays in the 425mm position and the bike feels more planted on steeper climbs as a result as well as more stable over faster, rough ground. 

Can't wait to give these a try over he next few weeks and I'll definitely report back!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking good J, but to me still looks weird having those size tyres and a sus fork, for me, should be rigid  Walt did build you a sus corrected rigid fork right? Still think that whatever wheelset/tyre combo you dis-like the most should be sent to me for constantly putting up with all this teasing


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Looking good J, but to me still looks weird having those size tyres and a sus fork, for me, should be rigid  Walt did build you a sus corrected rigid fork right? Still think that whatever wheelset/tyre combo you dis-like the most should be sent to me for constantly putting up with all this teasing


If you think those tires look weird with front suspension, you probably shouldn't look at this thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/climax-1026488.html#post12890671


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Looking good J, but to me still looks weird having those size tyres and a sus fork, for me, should be rigid  Walt did build you a sus corrected rigid fork right? Still think that whatever wheelset/tyre combo you dis-like the most should be sent to me for constantly putting up with all this teasing


Ha ha, you're a trier I'll give you that! 

Nope, we discussed a rigid fork right at the beginning of the project but it was agreed that I'd probably never end up using it so we didn't bother. I might end up having Walt make one up for me if I get into the bikepacking side of things but we shall see... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think that even if you don't give bike packing a try you should get a rigid fork for this beast. For me it's the rear that beats the crap out of me, so if you've got that taken care of and feel comfortable and no back/comfort issues with this or any of your other setups, then running a nice big front tyre on rigid is a piece of cake and actually loads of fun AND keeps you on your toes and keeps your handle/reaction up to snuff 



Just J said:


> Ha ha, you're a trier I'll give you that!
> 
> Nope, we discussed a rigid fork right at the beginning of the project but it was agreed that I'd probably never end up using it so we didn't bother. I might end up having Walt make one up for me if I get into the bikepacking side of things but we shall see...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I think that even if you don't give bike packing a try you should get a rigid fork for this beast. For me it's the rear that beats the crap out of me, so if you've got that taken care of and feel comfortable and no back/comfort issues with this or any of your other setups, then running a nice big front tyre on rigid is a piece of cake and actually loads of fun AND keeps you on your toes and keeps your handle/reaction up to snuff


It might be worth a try, I have a rigid Charge Cooker 0 Plus bike that knocks the hell out of me but that thing is a whole different proposition, ride quality wasn't a consideration when they designed and welded it together but it does a decent enough job of letting me take my dogs out with it! Apart from that, one of my last rigid mtb's was a Dekerf Implant with Tuning Fork, that thing taught me that suspension shouldn't always be a requirement. You've got me thinking now!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well 27.5x3.8 is definitely maybe my close second favourite combo and this (almost) decision had me surprised too!

Seriously though, this setup is FUN, full suspension comfortable and faster than 2.4/5x29 for sure! The traction is there in spades too and the monster truck definitely comes out in the bike in a similar way to 3.0x29.

I'll probably run this setup for the next few weeks and into the depths of winter.

New BikeMobile setup!



















My favourite gate


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

So down to this or 29+ as the favorite? 
If so, this is kinda what I was expecting you to say.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> So down to this or 29+ as the favorite?
> If so, this is kinda what I was expecting you to say.


Yeah very much so, the extra inch in girth over the 27.5x2.8 setup definitely makes all the difference as the benefits of big tyres can now shine through. They even managed the mud and slop really well too.

I love the way the 29+ and 3.8's feel on the trail, they seem more capable when launching the bike into gnarlier terrain and popping off features. They tend to roll a lot better than the WT 29" tyres too.

I think as a result of all this testing over the past weeks that the 29+ is my go to setup for most things and the fat tyres for this time of year. I still need to try out a longer chainstay position with the 27+ tyres and I'd like to see what happens with some lighter 29er wheels and tyres for more XC type rides. That's something I'll do next year, thinking about buying some 30mm Carbon rims from Light Bicycle to build up. I'll also play with a standard 27.5" setup on my 741's when I feel compelled...


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

LyNx said:


> @ Fleas - Don't know if the PLUS tyre would better protect the rim/QUOTE]
> 
> It doesn't. German Bike Magazin tested this and regular 2.3 tires protected the rim better than 3.0. The force until impact was only slightly lower, but the force to rim damage was significantly lower with the plus tire.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

What about Surly Dirt Wizard's instead of the Maxis for mud use? Labelled 3.0, but lower and not super wide casing, so should bite down through the mud.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

They're a bit heavy for my liking, I like a bike to have a fine balance between fast enough acceleration to keep me motivated (probably why I don't like the Minion WT setup all too much?) and grippy enough to shred on but at 1225g each the Dirt Wizards are probably just going to annoy me for the majority of the time. They do look very Maxxis Minion-ey (possibly even Hans Dampf-ey too?) in their appearance though, I bet they really do shred!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm not surprised at all that you are liking the 27 fat setup. I had my first ride on this setup over the weekend, big smiles!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> I'm not surprised at all that you are liking the 27 fat setup. I had my first ride on this setup over the weekend, big smiles!
> View attachment 1102877


THAT IS AWESOME! Looks like a big BMX! Which is exactly how I feel whenever I ride a well sorted fatbike!


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just J said:


> Well 27.5x3.8 is definitely maybe my close second favourite combo and this (almost) decision had me surprised too!
> 
> Seriously though, this setup is FUN, full suspension comfortable and faster than 2.4/5x29 for sure! The traction is there in spades too and the monster truck definitely comes out in the bike in a similar way to 3.0x29.


You are getting me so excited to get my Walt frame! It should be back from powder this week and I have the wheels and fork sitting in the garage. Will be very similar setup for the winter with the 27.5 fat rolling stock.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

keifla123 said:


> You are getting me so excited to get my Walt frame! It should be back from powder this week and I have the wheels and fork sitting in the garage. Will be very similar setup for the winter with the 27.5 fat rolling stock.


Awesome! Make sure you post some pics up when you get it!


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

Just J, your bike is just amazing. 

Congrats.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Golem builder said:


> Just J, your bike is just amazing.
> 
> Congrats.


Thank you Golem!


----------



## GrumpyKat (Jul 31, 2015)

Curious if you have tried/or thought of trying a 27.5 x 3.0 on the rear and 27.5 x 3.8 on the front? Thinking of the new Maxxis Minion tires on both ends. That is the idea I am toying with for my Stache + with Fox 27.5 Boost fork.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definitely be trying 27.5x3.0 at some point I'm sure. Not certain there would be any real benefit of running 3.8's up front but it could be interesting.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J as long as you are experimenting! lol
I've a pair of 3.8's for Sarge and he sure looks funny wearing em. Heavy, yep but they roll and ride surprisingly well. Must admit, I do like the 27.5x 3.0 better for fuel economy and performance.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J as long as you are experimenting! lol
> I've a pair of 3.8's for Sarge and he sure looks funny wearing em. Heavy, yep but they roll and ride surprisingly well. Must admit, I do like the 27.5x 3.0 better for fuel economy and performance.


I'll always be experimenting, it's what I've always done, only now I get to use the same frame and build kit!! lol


----------



## pdxfixed (Feb 18, 2016)

That settles it, this bike is exactly what I need in my life.


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

I gotta agree with all the other positive comments, awesome build, great well thought out decisions and descriptions/reviews. Having the ability to reason out changes is great but then having the opportunity to actually try those theories and see what works best (and if you were actually right) is unique and rewarding!

Well done! And subscribed! 

Both the wife and I got Stache 5's all of a month ago (early Christmas presents) and I'm hoping to get a set of Kappius when's for my Jet9RDO for next year so no new bike for some time but I'm keen to tweak the Stache's and this all helps (rims/tires).

D

P.s. - the wife thinks your bike looks killer too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

osteo said:


> I gotta agree with all the other positive comments, awesome build, great well thought out decisions and descriptions/reviews. Having the ability to reason out changes is great but then having the opportunity to actually try those theories and see what works best (and if you were actually right) is unique and rewarding!
> 
> Well done! And subscribed!
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Osteo that's really cool of you to say, I'm glad you guys like my thread and find it worthwhile! The Stache is a great bike, I rode a plus model last year and owned the previous 29" version that was an absolute ripper!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

pdxfixed said:


> That settles it, this bike is exactly what I need in my life.


It's a bike that can be and do anything you'd like it to, I can definitely recommend picking one up! (/ferrisbuellermodeoff)


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I'm near being blind reading this thread I've now spent more time on Walt's Site.. I know where I'm getting my next frame (my past 3 bikes aside from the Stache+)!! Why buy off a shelf when you can get custom to fit like a glove! Hell, even go watch him build it like a fly on the wall as he says! 

D


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt is awesome, such an expert in his field and I can't think of another builder who'd be able to do what he did on this project. I'd love to be able to watch him build my bike, not practical with me being the other side of the Atlantic but who knows, one day?!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I'll always be experimenting, it's what I've always done, only now I get to use the same frame and build kit!! lol


Following this thread has shown some of the fun you are having with riding as well as experimenting. It's always fun to see the changes and how they worked out.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Following this thread has shown some of the fun you are having with riding as well as experimenting. It's always fun to see the changes and how they worked out.


Agreed!



pdxfixed said:


> That settles it, this bike is exactly what I need in my life.


I think several of us are thinking this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Following this thread has shown some of the fun you are having with riding as well as experimenting. It's always fun to see the changes and how they worked out.





nitrousjunky said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I think several of us are thinking this! :thumbsup:


I'm glad that much is coming across, thanks guys! I really am having a lot of fun with this bike and I can honestly say that no setup I've tried hasn't worked in one way or another.

In regard to experimentation, I've spent far too much money in the past on bikes, trying to find the Nirvana, the true one-bike-for-all. That means I've tried all the wheels sizes as well as different suspension platforms and various other fads and changes along the way. In order to do this I had to swap my bike, far too frequently. Right now this bike has me believing that I don't need a fancy carbon FS bike (actually that and the fact my fancy FS bike has sat in my garage since I built my Waltworks up!) anymore, I've been able to test the wheel sizes on one bike, using a great baseline for comparison.

I'm not saying that I won't need a fancy Waltworks FS at some point though, oh and a flat bar gravel/commuter with a smiley head tube sticker too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Testing over, let's get rad!

I reckon I've done all the testing I need to do for now and decided that a "standard" 29" setup is not greater or equal to a good plus setup. I know, I said this a few weeks ago but today's ride hammered this home to me.

I was kind of holding out for my 2.5 WT Shorty setup to blow me away but it left me rather deflated and frustrated.

Firstly these things weigh a literal stink tonne at 1025g each, even more than the Minions and a hell of a lot more than the 27.5x2.3 version that felt good last winter on my Habit. It seems that 29 and WT are step too far as far as all round fun is concerned!

The weather has been pretty bad here of late, lots of rain, some snow and the trails are very churned up now. I kind of thought that these tyres would be the best of both worlds, offering much of the plus cush but with extra grip where it counted. I was wrong, the bike felt like it had been given a roofy, slow to react to me, not wanting to pop off or over things, hard work on the climbs and just meh, what's the point in going on about this? I have quite a few Maxxis tyres for sale! Lol

So in short; the normal wheels are slower, less fun, not as stable, much less comfortable, don't corner as well and more meh. They do, however carve through mud really well and find good traction on climbs and through mud and roots. Not good enough to make me want to run them though.

The comfort was a big one actually, it kind of makes sense but I was expecting more cush. Maybe these tyres would come alive with full suspension?

This bit got me thinking about my previous plans to try my 741's with the 27.5x2.3 but there's really no point, if I'm finding the 29" wheels uncomfortable then trying the smaller wheel isn't going to improve that.

So it's time to get used to my bike, I reckon the tread on the Chupacabras are going to be too shallow for this time of year, but I'm going to try them out next week. But to be honest I think I'll be using the 3.8's this winter more often than not.

Anyway here are some obligatory pics from today, hope you like them.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, God pix!

So far I haven't had an epiphany with Maxxis tires. Mostly because they feel dead when I need some spring from em. Being a bean pole doesn't help cause all the "DH" tires are just dead weight that might survive the assault on the neighbors rose garden, but the lack of performance and spring does nothing for me. Kinda like putting wagon wheels from the 1800's on a bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, God pix!
> 
> So far I haven't had an epiphany with Maxxis tires. Mostly because they feel dead when I need some spring from em. Being a bean pole doesn't help cause all the "DH" tires are just dead weight that might survive the assault on the neighbors rose garden, but the lack of performance and spring does nothing for me. Kinda like putting wagon wheels from the 1800's on a bike.


Well, I've never got what all the fuss about Maxxis was either! I really disliked the High Rollers I tried in the early 2000's and although I've enjoyed the SS and lighter versions of the Shorties more recently I certainly am not a fan of the Minions I've used recently. The Rekon and Ikon + are pretty good though. I just thought I'd invest some test time on them given their foray into the wide trail territory.

I much prefer a nice Bontrager XR4 in 2.35, they're lightweight, are awesome allrounders and come up bigger than even the Maxxis WT's.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seems you've figured out what you like, which is a good thing, no one can tell you that. The great thing about right now in bikes history is that we have a lot of options, lots of brands, so you can and will surely find stuff you like and of course you'll find stuff you don't.

As to Maxxis, I'm definitely a fan of a lot of their tyres and rubber compounds, if I want a tyre I know will give me the best grip in wet, definitely Maxxis. Don't base your decision on that old HR, try the new HR2, much improved from all who had ridden the earlier version. Right now I'm digging on their new Forekaster 2.35", really a superb tyre that doesn't give up much if any grip as a rear compared to the DHR2, but sure rolls much faster, can't wait for them to offer it in a 2.6" or 2.8" or even 3.0" version. Have also been happy with the DHR2, DHF and on the right trails/style of trails/riding the Crossmark & Ikon 2.3", absolutely hated the Ardent in all sizes but wondering about the redesigned Ardent Race. Would also like to give the new DHF/DHR2 2.8"s a go based on my experience with their smaller breatherin.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Seems you've figured out what you like, which is a good thing, no one can tell you that. The great thing about right now in bikes history is that we have a lot of options, lots of brands, so you can and will surely find stuff you like and of course you'll find stuff you don't.
> 
> As to Maxxis, I'm definitely a fan of a lot of their tyres and rubber compounds, if I want a tyre I know will give me the best grip in wet, definitely Maxxis. Don't base your decision on that old HR, try the new HR2, much improved from all who had ridden the earlier version. Right now I'm digging on their new Forekaster 2.35", really a superb tyre that doesn't give up much if any grip as a rear compared to the DHR2, but sure rolls much faster, can't wait for them to offer it in a 2.6" or 2.8" or even 3.0" version. Have also been happy with the DHR2, DHF and on the right trails/style of trails/riding the Crossmark & Ikon 2.3", absolutely hated the Ardent in all sizes but wondering about the redesigned Ardent Race. Would also like to give the new DHF/DHR2 2.8"s a go based on my experience with their smaller breatherin.


I know LyNx, you're right (again!)  I am sure that the Maxxis I've tried recently would be awesome on the right bike, just not this one compared to other tyres. Put them on a Prime, Hightower, Jeffsy, SB5.5c and they'd be right at home.

That's all I've concluded during my spate trying standard size tyres on the WW.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Speaking of tyres...










I have issues.


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

Just J said:


> Speaking of tyres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! I don't even know what to say!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

osteo said:


> Wow!! I don't even know what to say!!


Neither did I when I piled them up in some sort of order, they've been all over the place so I thought I'd have a sort out and was shocked when I did. This pic doesn't show the 12 tyres on bikes and wheels or the pair of 650B gravel tyres waiting for something to try them on and the brand new, still in it's packaging Maxxis SS 29 I've got either. As I say - ISSUES!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nah, not really, about the same as my collection 



Just J said:


> Speaking of tyres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Nah, not really, about the same as my collection


Ha ha that makes me feel so much better!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

That is a very impressive stack of tires?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys!

Now that I've settled on a couple of optimum wheel/tyre combinations it's time to get to know Payton and build what I hope will be a relationship spanning many years, after all, this bike was never going to be a one season wonder when I hatched the plan to have Walt build it for me.

Winter has well and truly set in over the past week or so, we've had everything from wind, rain, sun, sleet, ice and some snow. So what better way is there to get to know the bike in it's "fat" setup?!

I slung the 27.5"x3.8" wheels/tyres on, put the bike in the lower BB position with a mid chain stay setting and set out for a quick ride this morning, where I encountered ice, mud and even some snow. I know people don't tend to rate the Hodag tyres in the snow, but as far as fat bike tires, they're all I know and I really like how they cut through the white stuff and manage to cope really well with a typical wintery ride in North Yorkshire. This setup is really keen to turn in and the tyres really seem to bite well. I love the way plus and fat tyres feel on this bike, they give a lovely cush feeling to the bike and are a real alternative to full suspension.

The bike climbs really nicely too, definitely not quite as quick as the 29x3.0's but these things will seemingly crawl up anything whilst being a ton faster than the 2.5" WT Shorties I've been trying in every situation.

I'm kind of curious to how some Maxxis Minion FBF would fell on this bike, that's as far as I've got so far though and I haven't even started to look at weights and specs for them.

Hoping we get some real snow some time soon...



















I've noticed that Walt has built a couple of similar bikes to mine recently, I think maybe they might belong to couple of the guys that have posted here. It's cool to know that this kind of bike appeals to others and really nice to see some more (Pen)Ultimate Warriors out there!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Just J said:


> I've noticed that Walt has built a couple of similar bikes to mine recently, I think maybe they might belong to couple of the guys that have posted here. It's cool to know that this kind of bike appeals to others and really nice to see some more (Pen)Ultimate Warriors out there!


Mine was off to powder yesterday. 177/150 spaced with 83mm crank. 29, 29+ and 26fat ready!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Mine was off to powder yesterday. 177/150 spaced with 83mm crank. 29, 29+ and 26fat ready!
> 
> View attachment 1106703


Looks awesome Ian! You're going to love it


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

ianick said:


> Mine was off to powder yesterday. 177/150 spaced with 83mm crank. 29, 29+ and 26fat ready!
> 
> View attachment 1106703


I saw Walt's photos of your bike and think it is awesome. My frame and parts are all in my garage now and I will start assembling it tonight so it is ready to ride by Friday morning.

My setup is a 110/157 hub spacing with 73mm BB to run either 27.5x3.8 or up to 29x3.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

And now we have a full set!!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Having seen trhoppe's WW in person, I really want one.

I think the 83mm/157 (or 177) setup is the cat's meow. Fox 34 130 up front. 29er wheels (or 27.5 with an EBB... but I don't like EBB's). 420mm chainstays and 26x4.0" tire clearance.

Current LowQ carbon competition:

Voytek Otso - 83mm/177mm
Rocky Mountain SuziQ - PF107/177

PF107~83mm

Current HiQ alloy competition:

Kona WoZo - 100mm/177mm - 4" tire clearance and 420mm chainstays!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Having seen trhoppe's WW in person, I really want one.
> 
> I think the 83mm/157 (or 177) setup is the cat's meow. Fox 34 130 up front. 29er wheels (or 27.5 with an EBB... but I don't like EBB's). 420mm chainstays and 26x4.0" tire clearance.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the 83mm/157mm setup. That's how I had my last custom bike built. I don't notice any difference between 73mm and 83mm BB width, but going up to 100mm and wider is noticeable. For winter I'm running a full 11 speed cassette with a flat direct mount ring with a Hodag on a 65mm rim without issues. I think I could go a little wider for the tire, but nothing else out there right now. The new Maxxis sounds like it's the same size as the Hodag and 200g heavier.

Last summer I ran a 27x3.25 Plus setup, but already thinking about a 29+ setup for next summer...

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> The new Maxxis sounds like it's the same size as the Hodag and 200g heavier.


I hadn't realised this was the case, in that case I see no real reason to try the Maxxis as personally I dislike that way they dull tyres down in the name of making sure they don't fail, although I realise there are a lot of people that run Maxxis because of this.

I'm going to try the 29 Plus setup in the mud this weekend, I'm not 100% sure what to expect as I've not ran them through real slop as yet.

So far the Boost setup is treating me nicely, I don't need to run full on fatbike tyres, although I think I have clearance for slightly wider if need be. Did you guys go with a dishless rear wheel too?


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just J said:


> So far the Boost setup is treating me nicely, I don't need to run full on fatbike tyres, although I think I have clearance for slightly wider if need be. Did you guys go with a dishless rear wheel too?


I went with the dishless rear wheel. That was actually the reason for my 157 rear hub spacing. With that spacing and a flipped Race Face chain ring I can get a proper chainline while using a dishless rear wheel. Should have photos of it all built up by tomorrow.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, if you don't notice any difference, why go for the 83mm BB over 73mm, much less crankset options? What's the difference in Q-Factor?



bikeny said:


> I agree with you on the 83mm/157mm setup. That's how I had my last custom bike built. *I don't notice any difference between 73mm and 83mm BB width, but going up to 100mm and wider is noticeable.*
> Last summer I ran a 27x3.25 Plus setup, but already thinking about a 29+ setup for next summer...
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

keifla123 said:


> I went with the dishless rear wheel. That was actually the reason for my 157 rear hub spacing. With that spacing and a flipped Race Face chain ring I can get a proper chainline while using a dishless rear wheel. Should have photos of it all built up by tomorrow.


I went with a 6mm offset for a dish less wheel on the 148mm rear wheel again using a flipped ring on the Next SL cranks. By the way, in case you didn't see, Absolute Black rings work flipped too. The rear wheel is mega stiff and direct. Feels surreal compared to most other things the way it rips around corners with abandon and without any flex. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks I'm really excited for it to get finished up. I dig the red and blue combo you have on yours! Looking forward to seeing the complete build.

This thread was very timely and helped with a few of the decisions along the way. Your many different configurations and honest reviews are great to read. I will let you know if I agree on your love of the Chupacabra's. My wallet thanks you for all the testing 

Nick


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

LyNx said:


> So, if you don't notice any difference, why go for the 83mm BB over 73mm, much less crankset options? What's the difference in Q-Factor?


I went with an 83mm BB so I could get the shortest chainstays possible and room for 27.5x4.0 tires. I've not looked at the exact Q factor numbers, but I'm guessing it's about 10mm wider.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Thanks I'm really excited for it to get finished up. I dig the red and blue combo you have on yours! Looking forward to seeing the complete build.
> 
> This thread was very timely and helped with a few of the decisions along the way. Your many different configurations and honest reviews are great to read. I will let you know if I agree on your love of the Chupacabra's. My wallet thanks you for all the testing
> 
> Nick


Ha ha you're welcome, it's something I enjoy doing immensely. The Ultimate Warrior configuration seems very popular in these days on confusion on standards and constant change. The best thing is the bike performs in each configuration without compromise and that is key to the enjoyment.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> I went with an 83mm BB so I could get the shortest chainstays possible and room for 27.5x4.0 tires. I've not looked at the exact Q factor numbers, but I'm guessing it's about 10mm wider.


How short are the stays on yours?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> I hadn't realised this was the case, in that case I see no real reason to try the Maxxis as personally I dislike that way they dull tyres down in the name of making sure they don't fail, although I realise there are a lot of people that run Maxxis because of this.
> 
> I'm going to try the 29 Plus setup in the mud this weekend, I'm not 100% sure what to expect as I've not ran them through real slop as yet.
> 
> So far the Boost setup is treating me nicely, I don't need to run full on fatbike tyres, although I think I have clearance for slightly wider if need be. Did you guys go with a dishless rear wheel too?


I went 157mm dishless as well.

Edit: I know with the offset, your 148 wheels are dishless as well. My frame is centered and the the 157 hubs are dishless by design(most of them at least).

I got that info about the Maxxis tires from the thread in the Fatbike forum about them.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> I went 157mm dishless as well.
> 
> I got that info about the Maxxis tires from the thread in the Fatbike forum about them.


Dishless is definitely the way forward! Seriously considering that 29/29+ custom fully that would definitely incorporate the dishless wheel. Right now I'm just enjoying this thing too damn much though!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> How short are the stays on yours?


At the shortest they measure 418mm. The frame easily accommodates a 27.5x3.25 at that length. I'm running them longer right now with the Hodag on a 65mm rim, but have no measured to see where I'm at.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> At the shortest they measure 418mm. The frame easily accommodates a 27.5x3.25 at that length. I'm running them longer right now with the Hodag on a 65mm rim, but have no measured to see where I'm at.


I've got mine set at 417.5mm at the moment with the 27.5x3.8" (3.658" real world on 45mm rims) with room to spare.

I'd be interested in knowing which 27.5x3.25" tyres you're running please as it's definitely something I'd like to try?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> I've got mine set at 417.5mm at the moment with the 27.5x3.8" (3.658" real world on 45mm rims) with room to spare.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing which 27.5x3.25" tyres you're running please as it's definitely something I'd like to try?


That's nice and short! I thought I remember reading 420mm was the shortest?

I've been running Duro Crux 3.25 tires, and really like them. They are not light, and are hard to get. The only place I've seen them for sale is here: Ridewill accessori e ricambi per bici, moto, scooter, vespa, ape

Summer setup:








And here's the thread about the bike:

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/new-frame-teaser-shots-1020370.html


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> That's nice and short! I thought I remember reading 420mm was the shortest?
> 
> I've been running Duro Crux 3.25 tires, and really like them. They are not light, and are hard to get. The only place I've seen them for sale is here: Ridewill accessori e ricambi per bici, moto, scooter, vespa, ape
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate that, I'll go take a look! 

No 410-425mm. Lots of options. Tend to go with a mid setting on the fat tyres, long on the 29 plus although I can at a push run it mid and short for the 27.5+.


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

keifla123 said:


> Should have photos of it all built up by tomorrow.


A bit delayed but I was having too much fun riding the new bike to remember to snap some photos. I did get a shot out on the trail yesterday.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

keifla123 said:


> A bit delayed but I was having too much fun riding the new bike to remember to snap some photos. I did get a shot out on the trail yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1107562
> View attachment 1107560


Looks great! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

That is pretty slick!!


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

This is an excellent thread and an a great bike! 

If I understood correctly the chainstays length can vary from 410 to 425mm, am I rigth? Does this mean that 29+ tires could fit any bike with 425mm chainstays if of course there is enough clearance on the sides?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gpgalanis said:


> This is an excellent thread and an a great bike!
> 
> If I understood correctly the chainstays length can vary from 410 to 425mm, am I rigth? Does this mean that 29+ tires could fit any bike with 425mm chainstays if of course there is enough clearance on the sides?


Hi!

I'm glad you like the thread and the bike, much appreciated.

Waltworks are fully customised bikes so even though there are a few "Ultimate Warrior" specc'd bikes in this thread, they all still vary quite a lot are down to rider preferences. So although my CS measures 410-425mm the other bikes might not have the same range according to the requirements of each owner at the time of building the frames.

Also my bike uses a different style yoke that allows the clearance required for the 29+ and B++ (27.5x3.8") setups. You wont find this on many bikes so it is unlikely that you will fit a 29+ tyre in a frame with 425mm chain stays. There are other things to consider such as the fact that my bike is setup as a 1x only with no front mech, so Walt was able to save space there, also the chainline of the crankset and its' flipped ring etc...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Getting excited now!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Getting excited now!
> View attachment 1110352


Aah cool, I saw this last night and hadn't realised that it was yours! Nice.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Got out for a shakedown ride this morning. The trail was a little icy but the bike was great! Hoping to get in a longer ride on Monday.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Must say, that green out in the wild looks absolutely amazing, really pops :thumbsup:

Also have to say that I am now, for sure officially jealous of you guys! Thought it would be cool to have one like these, but Monkey was doing fine running B+/29+, but nothing doing on Thursday so got to fiddling with hte Monkey and managed to fit the smaller of my 29"x3" in the back with just enough room to spin and the difference between that (measured 2.75") and the 659Bx2.8" NN was absolutely astounding, had not expected that much difference honestly, but there it was. So took it over by my bros place to run my dogs and tried to pop the front end, ouch, can barely get it up, requires lots of effort, guess the nearly 18" chainstay measurement compared to the 17" when running a B+ makes the world of difference, so now really want a purpose built 29+ with short stays.



ianick said:


> Got out for a shakedown ride this morning. The trail was a little icy but the bike was great! Hoping to get in a longer ride on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 1112121


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Do it LyNx! I'm back on the 29plus setup now as it's definitely my preferred size.

Ianick - looks great, glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Would love to, only one problem, work is as slow as molasses going uphill on a cold day, i.e. no funds to do it or I would  If I can find a tubeset, my bros can weld :skep:



Just J said:


> Do it LyNx! I'm back on the 29plus setup now as it's definitely my preferred size.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I hope Santa is kind to you and brings you all the work you need in the year ahead.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Me too Dude, me too, but for now I'll be the little McGuyver and try to figure something out with what I've got and be content knowing I am actually quite lucky to have the stable of bikes I already own 
Merry Christmas to you to.



Just J said:


> Well I hope Santa is kind to you and brings you all the work you need in the year ahead.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Me too Dude, me too, but for now I'll be the little McGuyver and try to figure something out with what I've got and be content knowing I am actually quite lucky to have the stable of bikes I already own
> Merry Christmas to you to.


Bikes are awesome and we are all very lucky being able to ride them.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

keifla123 said:


> A bit delayed but I was having too much fun riding the new bike to remember to snap some photos. I did get a shot out on the trail yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1107562
> View attachment 1107560


Beautiful bike. If I were to take my two favorite bikes and put them together it would be this bike.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying the bike. The short stays are very noticeable. It takes almost no effort to loft the front wheel off the ground. This feeling may have something to do with all my other bikes having suspension forks up front and thus being heavier. But the bike just loves to play. 

The green paint really pops in person. It's tough to get a good photo of it. Having to remind myself that it's a tool not a jewel and chips and scratches will happen. But for now it's brand new and looks amazing


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Haha there's nothing worse than the first chip or scratch is there? But yes these things are tools above all else and as they should be with us for a very long time we can always get them re-powdered in a few years.

Here's my current setup ready for our traditional annual Christmas ride where we intend on riding out to some shooting huts for brunch tomorrow.










Going to put the Chupa's through their paces in some real North York Moors mud!


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Beautiful bike. If I were to take my two favorite bikes and put them together it would be this bike.


Thanks! The bike absolutely rocks on all terrain. Planning to build a 29er wheel set for it in the next month or two so I can see what it is like with a lighter rolling stock for my endurance races.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just got back from our Annual Christmas bike ride out and although I was expecting mud, we didn't get any!! (Woohoo!!) We did get awesome, hard packed and dry trails that had me remembering summer thanks to a hard frost and sub zero temperatures.









The highest point in the NY Moors.

This bike just keeps on getting better the more familiar I get with it, especially heightened by reverting back to my favourite wheel and tyre setup. The Chupacabra's actually handle ice really nicely too which is good to know.

Technical climbs are its' absolute forte, I was able to really exploit this on one sharp and steep climb in particular that came out of a sharp left hander stream crossing. Selecting the right gear and using the bikes traction to pull me out and past a couple of friends.

There were some fast and flowy downhills on today's ride, the momentum gained from the big wheels certainly gives an advantage here too. In fact I'd say the advantage is definitely in the Ultimate Warriors court pretty much everywhere as I bagged myself a fair few PR's today on trails not ridden by myself for a while.


















Gorillas in the mist









Base camp


















Gaining me some man points. Grrrrrr!










All in all and awesome day with good friends on one of the nicest day of the year on the best bike for the job! Today was a good day!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice J! 
Looks like a great ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Nice J!
> Looks like a great ride!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks reamer, it was!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks like fun! What did you cook up for lunch?

I have to agree that the Chupas have good ice riding ability. My first ride the trails had more ice than I would have liked. But the tires held on all but the flat smooth stuff. They were less nervous than the pilot (first ride and all).


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Looks like fun! What did you cook up for lunch?
> 
> I have to agree that the Chupas have good ice riding ability. My first ride the trails had more ice than I would have liked. But the tires held on all but the flat smooth stuff. They were less nervous than the pilot (first ride and all).


Just a banquet of bacon sandwiches and copious amounts of (Yorkshire) tea but it tastes better for cooking it in the outdoors! 

Yes I was pleasantly surprised by the chups as I've only used them in dry conditions previously. I was kind of nervous that I should have put the fat/plus wheels back on but all was good.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Listen, we've had enough of your constant b1tching and moaning about this bike, we get it, you absolutely hate it, wish you'd never got it, enough already, just send it to me already and I'll throw it in the furnace for you


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

ianick said:


> Mine was off to powder yesterday. 177/150 spaced with 83mm crank. 29, 29+ and 26fat ready!
> 
> View attachment 1106703


83mm eccentric?? Which brand?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Guillaume, it's a Niner EBB with some surgical enhancements. 

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> Guillaume, it's a Niner EBB with some surgical enhancements.
> 
> -Walt


I wondered when you were going to turn up!


----------



## Adam Moyers (Sep 26, 2016)

Does the Fox 34 27.5+ fork fit both 29x3.25 and 27.5x3.8? I've read the entire thread, but can't remember.

Thanks


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Adam Moyers said:


> Does the Fox 34 27.5+ fork fit both 29x3.25 and 27.5x3.8? I've read the entire thread, but can't remember.
> 
> Thanks


Certainly does!


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

Walt said:


> Guillaume, it's a Niner EBB with some surgical enhancements.
> 
> -Walt


I see... thanks!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Something that pleasantly surprised me today whilst tinkering in my garage was that I've found the Chupacabra tyres offer true 3" girth now that they've had chance to settle. This is on a 35mm internal rim too remember.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Snow ride!

27.5x3.8" tyres

What a bike, etc etc!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like I was beaten to this one!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The snow has gone, long live the 29+!

Got to try the tyres in the slop and mud for their first real test in those conditions today and I've got to say that I was impressed, loads of grip and no reason to run mud specific tyres as far as I can tell.

Here's a pic of a fire we had in the woods to celebrate!! Not really, I rode out to meet some friends on their bivy.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Just J said:


> The snow has gone, long live the 29+!
> 
> Got to try the tyres in the slop and mud for their first real test in those conditions today and I've got to say that I was impressed, loads of grip and no reason to run mud specific tyres as far as I can tell.
> 
> Here's a pic of a fire we had in the woods to celebrate!! Not really, I rode out to meet some friends on their bivy.


What width is your BB?

Sorry didn't see earlier in thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

racefit said:


> What width is your BB?
> 
> Sorry didn't see earlier in thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, it's a 73mm threaded BB with a 52mm chainline.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a small update to Payton. New wheel decals for a little bit of LOUD!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, slik graphics will do you nice vinyl protectors in orange for your cranks....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Nice, slik graphics will do you nice vinyl protectors in orange for your cranks....


Thank you . Yes, I've seen them but I was going to upgrade to the new G4 Next SL cranks at some point as these ones are looking a bit beaten up having had them on four bikes over the past three years. I might just get some decals though as they're still fine.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, the orange sets that bike right off! 

Orange is the new black... (nvphatty)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, the orange sets that bike right off!
> 
> Orange is the new black... (nvphatty)


Ha ha thanks, so they (Netflix) say!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you should stop 1/2 a$$ing it and order the new Pro4 in orange and re-build those wheels  


Just J said:


> Just a small update to Payton. New wheel decals for a little bit of LOUD!











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Seriously, looking good, really do think the orange hubs would set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I think you should stop 1/2 a$$ing it and order the new Pro4 in orange and re-build those wheels
> 
> View attachment 1122359
> 
> ...


Pah! I have those hubs on the 741 wheel build.


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Installed the 29er wheelset on my Penultimate warrior this weekend and took it out for the first time. Running Notube Flow Mk3 wheels with Nobby Nic 29x2.6 tires. Set them at 15/16psi front and rear.

The bike obviously climbs faster than on the 3.8" Hodags but you also need to hit rock gardens with more speed to not get hung up which is interesting given the Nobby Nic's are ever so slightly taller than the Hodags.


----------



## pedalmunky (Mar 14, 2007)

Longtime lurker here. Fantastic bike, and I love all of its different iterations. I never noticed its name was Payton. Is that after Walt's namesake, or just a happy coincidence ? As a proud Chicagoan I had to ask.

Also, the pic with the Strider alongside it might be my favorite one yet.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

pedalmunky said:


> Longtime lurker here. Fantastic bike, and I love all of its different iterations. I never noticed its name was Payton. Is that after Walt's namesake, or just a happy coincidence ? As a proud Chicagoan I had to ask.
> 
> Also, the pic with the Strider alongside it might be my favorite one yet.


Ha ha thanks! It's a nod to Walt's namesake, all my bikes get girls' names so it kind of seemed appropriate! 

My little girl likes to join in so the Strider was lined up alongside Payton for the pic, she'll be glad you liked it too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

keifla123 said:


> Installed the 29er wheelset on my Penultimate warrior this weekend and took it out for the first time. Running Notube Flow Mk3 wheels with Nobby Nic 29x2.6 tires. Set them at 15/16psi front and rear.
> 
> The bike obviously climbs faster than on the 3.8" Hodags but you also need to hit rock gardens with more speed to not get hung up which is interesting given the Nobby Nic's are ever so slightly taller than the Hodags.
> 
> View attachment 1122586


I'm currently testing out a 2.6 x 27.5 NN too alongside the RR on another bike though!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Great looking bikes Gents! J the new decals are loud but cool, might be too much if you decide to put them on the wheels with the orange hubs.

I'm interested in hearing both of your thoughts regarding the 2.6 vs 3.0 tires.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Great looking bikes Gents! J the new decals are loud but cool, might be too much if you decide to put them on the wheels with the orange hubs.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing both of your thoughts regarding the 2.6 vs 3.0 tires.


Thanks ianick! Yeah LOUD was exactly what I was thinking when I was putting the decals on, I won't be putting them on the wheels with the orange hubs though because they're not Raceface (previously Easton) rims and I agree, it could be a step too far. 

So far I think the 2.6 tyres are great for a non plus bike, truly bridging the gap between normal and plus wheels. But they aren't a substitute for the big 3.0's.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Nice, slik graphics will do you nice vinyl protectors in orange for your cranks....


Just for you!










More new ginger parts arriving soon...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, you're having too much fun with that bike! It's lookin awesome.I too have been showering my two RSD's with gifts. 
Betty Ford Clinic is now offering help for bike addicts!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, you're having too much fun with that bike! It's lookin awesome.I too have been showering my two RSD's with gifts.
> Betty Ford Clinic is now offering help for bike addicts!


Ha ha yeah I love getting a bike that makes me spend money on her! I'll be checking in for rehab soon though!

What have you been buying yours?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha yeah I love getting a bike that makes me spend money on her! I'll be checking in for rehab soon though!
> 
> What have you been buying yours?


Sarge and the Mayor have returned to tubeless until such time as it becomes annoying to maintain.








Amazon had these valve stems available on the cheap.








Chainrings that meet the guidelines set forth in the Universal Bicycle Code.

I have an Dislike for blackout items going on my bikes cause they are not hearses.

Purple hubs and another pair of polished Rolling Darryl's for the Mayor soon.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge and the Mayor have returned to tubeless until such time as it becomes annoying to maintain.
> 
> View attachment 1123436
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love a bit of bling, especially purple and orange bling!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

In this day and age, it's gotta be in color! :ihih:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just some from a very muddy and windy ride this morning.




























Over the past few months of owning The Ultimate Warrior I have been able to ride things I would normally save for a full suspension to the extent that I have decided to sell my Cannondale Habit 1 Carbon because it's just not getting ridden anymore and the one time I tried, a few weeks back it was definitely clear that it has now served its time with me.

The UW constantly surprises me, for instance, last week I had the privilege of having an extended test ride of a Pivot Switchblade which is an amazing bike, but I'm pretty sure that I'd still choose to ride my Waltworks over it 90% of the time if I owned one.

Got a few plans afoot for this week, I'm going to try a 35mm stem to see how it alters the bike's handling, this is a long bike, perfect for me in fact and so it should be but I know I can the custom geometry can afford to let me lose a few mm in the stem department, so it'll be interesting to see.

I've also had a MRP Ramp Up Control Cartridge (with an orange knob!!) delivered for my Fox 34, but unfortunately TF Tuned sent me the wrong model so I'll have to wait in order to test it. The next step with the fork will be to have it Push'd and serviced by TF Tuned, but that'll probably be mid summer.

I'm also toying with the idea of adding Eagle to my life along with either SRAM Guide Ultimate brakes or perhaps some nice Orange Hopes. I've always preferred the feel of SRAM brakes though so we'll see...


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Walt said:


> Guillaume, it's a Niner EBB with some surgical enhancements.
> 
> -Walt


I'm considering the Niner EBB on my own versatile build to adjust BB height when I swap wheels. What type of "surgical enhancements" were necessary for this build?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A little more orange, a bit more control and a little more flick!...

35mm Hope stem.










Definitely a worthwhile upgrade. I've been running a 60mm Thomson stem since I got the bike and although it worked well I figured that seeing as this bike has a 650mm ETT then I could afford to experiment with an en vogue short stem. I'm glad I did as I have more control on the steep climbs and the bike feels even more flickable.

If you haven't already figured it out, there's nothing I enjoy more than the pursuit of riding perfection and this is as close as I've been, so far...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, now you've just gone too far, you need to throw a black stem spacer or two in there to break it up, and definitely needs the orange hubs now  Big change/step going from a 60mm to a 35mm, unless the 60mm was way too long for you, can't imagine that much drop not feeling weird and if it didn't make everything feel immediately cramped, then yeah, the 60mm was way too long  Now please stop resurrecting this thread and making people even more envious, some of us have way too many "toys" and need to wait a while before we can do another bike purchase  



Just J said:


> A little more orange, a bit more control and a little more flick!... 35mm Hope stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> OK, now you've just gone too far, you need to throw a black stem spacer or two in there to break it up, and definitely needs the orange hubs now  Big change/step going from a 60mm to a 35mm, unless the 60mm was way too long for you, can't imagine that much drop not feeling weird and if it didn't make everything feel immediately cramped, then yeah, the 60mm was way too long  Now please stop resurrecting this thread and making people even more envious, some of us have way too many "toys" and need to wait a while before we can do another bike purchase


You should totally sell some of those toys and get a proper bike LxNx then you can dress it up in as much offensive anodised product as you wish!! Ha ha 

When Walt and I were agreeing on numbers for this bike we agreed that we should start with a 50mm stem but the 60 came in error, I think and I just ran with it. I never felt too stretched out, but I knew there was definitely scope to try a really short stem and so far, so good!

Anyway, my silver hubs match my Ti bars and my brakes/groupset, there is such a thing as TOO MUCH ORANGE you know!! LOL


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Just J said:


> Just some from a very muddy and windy ride this morning.
> 
> [URL]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170226/b04e34a60bc56b33f3e4a53dc90982be[/URL].[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

racefit said:


> Are rims 35mm inside diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they are, the 29x3" Chupacabras are a confirmed true 3" tyre on these rims too.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> You should totally sell some of those toys and get a proper bike LxNx then you can dress it up in as much offensive anodised product as you wish!! Ha ha
> 
> When Walt and I were agreeing on numbers for this bike we agreed that we should start with a 50mm stem but the 60 came in error, I think and I just ran with it. I never felt too stretched out, but I knew there was definitely scope to try a really short stem and so far, so good!
> 
> Anyway, my silver hubs match my Ti bars and my brakes/groupset, there is such a kings as TOO MUCH ORANGE you know!! LOL


Nicely played!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking better already.... is cycle route 168 over the moors a good ride?? And where do you get caps/covers for your camelback bottles?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Looking better already.... is cycle route 168 over the moors a good ride??


I've not done that route specifically but parts of it make up my regular riding around here. It's all good riding and worth a day out.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread and this AMAZING bicycle! Well done, J & Walt!

Combining the EBB and swing dropouts is genius. I love/hate when I see something so ingenious/cool/smart/obvious that I can only ask myself, "Now why didn't I think of that?!" Anyway great stuff, truly inspiring and I'm genuinely happy you've found your new bike so satisfying, J. Honestly, I'd love to have one of its clones for myself! (P.S. LOVE the color, too.)


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

paleh0rse said:


> I'm considering the Niner EBB on my own versatile build to adjust BB height when I swap wheels. What type of "surgical enhancements" were necessary for this build?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


I think you may have replied in the wrong thread? J's bike just uses a normal Niner EBB. I've done some for other folks with 83mm EBBs, and those just require some lathe time to make a shell, plus some longer bolts for the EBB. Not really that complex if you have the tools.

Hope that helps. Feel free to email or call me if that didn't make sense.

-Walt


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Walt said:


> I think you may have replied in the wrong thread? J's bike just uses a normal Niner EBB. I've done some for other folks with 83mm EBBs, and those just require some lathe time to make a shell, plus some longer bolts for the EBB. Not really that complex if you have the tools.
> 
> Hope that helps. Feel free to email or call me if that didn't make sense.
> 
> -Walt


That's great info, and it certainly makes sense. Thank you!

I was just quoting/referring to your post #302 in this very thread, though. You wrote this:



Walt said:


> Guillaume, it's a Niner EBB with some surgical enhancements.
> 
> -Walt


Looking back, I see now that you were referring to Ianick's build with a 83mm shell, not J's build


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm just now seeing this thread and this AMAZING bicycle! Well done, J & Walt!
> 
> Combining the EBB and swing dropouts is genius. I love/hate when I see something so ingenious/cool/smart/obvious that I can only ask myself, "Now why didn't I think of that?!" Anyway great stuff, truly inspiring and I'm genuinely happy you've found your new bike so satisfying, J. Honestly, I'd love to have one of its clones for myself! (P.S. LOVE the color, too.)


Thank you, that means a lot, I'm glad you like the bike and I'd definitely recommend having Walt make one for you because... Well it just works!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You do realise I'm just giving him hassle right, that's what the emoticons are for  I enjoy seeing someone with such a sweet bike enjoying it and the whole process of the different setups. I will admit, bit jealous of such a sweet, versatile bike, hence the ribbing.



BansheeRune said:


> Nicely played!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You do realise I'm just giving him hassle right, that's what the emoticons are for


We wouldn't expect any less! 

It's all in good fun. I hope!...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Where do orange Hope brakes fall on the list of orange additions? They would look great with that stem!

How do you like the Thomson Ti bar? Reviews are all over the place when it comes to Ti handlebars. Are they too flexy or have just the right amount of compliance?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Where do orange Hope brakes fall on the list of orange additions? They would look great with that stem!
> 
> How do you like the Thomson Ti bar? Reviews are all over the place when it comes to Ti handlebars. Are they too flexy or have just the right amount of compliance?


I'm currently 230lbs and I've not noticed any flex, they just feel comfortable and plenty stiff to support the level of rad I can give this bike. For reference I used to use the 35mm Raceface next sl bars because I felt the standard Sixc was too flexy.

I'm actually trying to decide whether or not to go with SRAM Ultimates (to match the Eagle XX1 I'm about to order) or the Hope E3 in orange!... I really like the SRAM guides but I do tend to run Hopes every now and then...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Eagle XX1 I'm about to order


I hope you are not going gold?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> I hope you are not going gold?


Well... lol


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sell some of my toys, are you CrAzY?  Seriously, I enjoy the variety I have now, have the full spectrum covered from rigid to longer travel FS 29er, but looking to replace my always a touch too small Monkey, hence drooling over your WW, however I think I have found a solution I can afford in the form of the new Monkey  As you can see from the pic attached from this afternoons ride, I like my colour coordination  Just switched again to riding the rigid after a decent while off it, really enjoy the Rekon B+/Chronicle 29+ combo, just slacks it out a tad and really makes it steer from the rear and makes it very lively. Was actually very surprised at how comfortable it felt through the gully we rode through, with loads of exposed roots and rocks die to heavy rainfall recently,



Just J said:


> You should totally sell some of those toys and get a proper bike LxNx then you can dress it up in as much offensive anodised product as you wish!! Ha ha  Anyway, my silver hubs match my Ti bars and my brakes/groupset, there is such a thing as TOO MUCH ORANGE you know!! LOL


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Sell some of my toys, are you CrAzY?  Seriously, I enjoy the variety I have now, have the full spectrum covered from rigid to longer travel FS 29er, but looking to replace my always a touch too small Monkey, hence drooling over your WW, however I think I have found a solution I can afford in the form of the new Monkey  As you can see from the pic attached from this afternoons ride, I like my colour coordination  Just switched again to riding the rigid after a decent while off it, really enjoy the Rekon B+/Chronicle 29+ combo, just slacks it out a tad and really makes it steer from the rear and makes it very lively. Was actually very surprised at how comfortable it felt through the gully we rode through, with loads of exposed roots and rocks die to heavy rainfall recently,
> 
> View attachment 1125159


Crusty the Clown called. He wants his bike back!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Seriously though, that thing looks a lot of fun! It's amazing what you can do with some big wheels, wide rims and big rubber. I've just been watching Jeff Jone's video where he reminisces about being a child and using one bike for everything, which was one of the aims of my WW when Walt and I started on the project. If anything can do that, these types of bikes can! 

I'm even considering taking it on a 50 mile ride I'm doing on Wednesday, mainly bike paths and gravel roads and I reckon it'll be nice and efficient on there and more comfortable than my CX too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, if you don't take the WaltWorks, you're makin a mistake!! That bike wants to rip, after all.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, if you don't take the WaltWorks, you're makin a mistake!! That bike wants to rip, after all.


You might be right...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> You might be right...


I'm thinkin the performance of that bike has to be just amazing, not to mention, the Caddy ride!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I'm thinkin the performance of that bike has to be just amazing, not to mention, the Caddy ride!


I just worry that it might be overkill for this type of ride, but nothing ventured, nothing gained...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Besides, it'll be the most bytchen bike there... No worries!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey J, again, stunning bicycle you have there. Love the ingenuity that went into the design and to say the finished product looks top notch is understatement.

In your original post, you stated, "We decided that if we were going to go with 27.7+ and 29" wheels then why not make this thing ultra adjustable, we'd use Boost 148mm Paragon Polydrops with a 6mm offset (so I can run dishless wheels)..."

Does this mean the rear axle on your UW is shifted to the driveside by 6mm? You built all your wheels from scratch IRRC, so if indeed the axle is shifted, proper spoke length was easily accounted for. (This thread is long, sorry I didn't take time to page through looking for confirmation.)

I'm asking because my new bike will arrive today; the frame employs a 3mm driveside axle shift. My second set of wheels (already in my hands) is store bought so I'll need to "undish" the the rear wheel in the truing stand to make the 3mm axle shift. I wonder if the length of the spokes is adequate or if I'll have to rebuild the rear wheel with proper sized spokes. Of course you can't know but I thought I'd inquire about your experience with a frame that employs a shifted axle as well as seek your opinions / observations on going this route.

Thanks in advance.
--sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Hey J, again, stunning bicycle you have there. Love the ingenuity that went into the design and to say the finished product looks top notch is understatement.
> 
> In your original post, you stated, "We decided that if we were going to go with 27.7+ and 29" wheels then why not make this thing ultra adjustable, we'd use Boost 148mm Paragon Polydrops with a 6mm offset (so I can run dishless wheels)..."
> 
> ...


Hey sParty!

That's means a lot, thank you, I'm really glad you like the bike!

Yes the rear wheel is spaced 6mm towards the driveside giving a dishless setup. It's definitely a worthwhile thing to strive for as the wheels are so stiff, the backend just feels amazing. All the wheels were built (for, not by me) specifically for this bike but I believe only one wheelset (The Ibis 741's) had spokes bought at the "correct" length although that worked out to be what I'd use even if the wheel wasn't dishless, and we simply used the standard spokes to undish the wheels. I don't have specific figures but when Walt and I were planning this out it was agreed that we'd use standard spoke lengths for any future wheel build and it would be fine. So your wheels should be fine too 

Tell us more about your new bike please...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Hey sParty!
> 
> That's means a lot, thank you, I'm really glad you like the bike!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

My new whip is a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol, UPS tracking says it's out for delivery as we speak so of course I wasn't able to get much sleep last night.  Anyway I'm in the middle of a busy week so she may not be built for another week or ten days but I'll post photos once she's all together.

Thanks again and take care,
sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> My new whip is a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol, UPS tracking says it's out for delivery as we speak so of course I wasn't able to get much sleep last night.  Anyway I'm in the middle of a busy week so she may not be built for another week or ten days but I'll post photos once she's all together.
> 
> ...


No problem at all! Oh man those bikes look so much fun, I've been talking to the guys there and they seem like really good people, willing to help and give as much info as they can! Enjoy it, I'm excited for you and to see it soon!

If I were to buy a FS right now it would be between the Pivot Switchblade (amazing bike!) or the Trailpistol.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Yeah the guys at GG have been a joy to work with throughout the entire bike buying process (which at times can feel like buying a home, can't it!) LOL!

Lucky for GG I'd already ordered my TP before I saw your UW thread.  Only half kidding here as my hardtail is a Kona Honzo which I dearly love and my go-to bike this time of year. I don't like the idea of exposing expensive monkey motion components to Oregon's wicked wet winters. That said, I dearly love living in the Pacific Northwet and the (too short) summers here are, well, over the top awesome. I'm about half an hour from Oakridge which features 350 miles of legacy singletrack and copious elevation change. I believe the TP will serve.

Best to you!
=s


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Yeah the guys at GG have been a joy to work with throughout the entire bike buying process (which at times can feel like buying a home, can't it!) LOL!
> 
> Lucky for GG I'd already ordered my TP before I saw your UW thread.  Only half kidding here as my hardtail is a Kona Honzo which I dearly love and my go-to bike this time of year. I don't like the idea of exposing expensive monkey motion components to Oregon's wicked wet winters. That said, I dearly love living in the Pacific Northwet and the (too short) summers here are, well, over the top awesome. I'm about half an hour from Oakridge which features 350 miles of legacy singletrack and copious elevation change. I believe the TP will serve.
> 
> ...


Ha yes nowadays buying bikes almost feels like buying a house and certainly like buying a car! 

I'm sure those bearings and the frame itself will more than cope, it's one factor I consider when buying bikes as we suffer awful weather here for 8 months of the year so it seems! LOL

Looking forward to seeing the bike and hearing your thoughts, I'm fully subscribed to the GG threads on here!

All the best!

J


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm just going to leave this here for now and once I'm a little recharged I'll tell you more about it...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So when I was given the opportunity to have a bit of a bike adventure riding from Newcastle to Middlesbrough, I deliberated long and hard about which bike to take. Should I take what some might say, the obvious choice of my Cyclocross bike, the 19lbs Turner Cycloysy? How about my 24lbs 650B commuter, Cotic Roadrat? Or how about my beloved and trusted 29lbs Waltworks with 3" tyres?! I knew which I wanted to take, the one that I feel most comfortable on, the bike that was designed to ride to and from anywhere, efficiently and effectively but I was worrying about whether or not it was the right choice, because it could have been overkill for what was going to be a very mixed surface kind of ride, taking in urban and singletrack trails. I've been thinking a lot about James Wilson (@bikejames) from MTB Strength Training and what he has to say about how if you're a mountain biker, then use your MTB to ride everywhere, if you want to be a better mtb rider, then there's not much point riding a road bike etc, ride the bike you want to be better on. I psyched myself up by watching videos of Jeff Jones on his 29 Plus and that was my mind made up, me and Payton were going on an adventure!










So myself and my friend (also named Jamie!) headed off to Middlesbrough train station on Wednesday morning and boarded the train to Newcastle.



















We rode from the station to North Shields to take the ferry over the Tyne to South Shields where our journey really began where we took in all the sights and sounds of a 58 mile trip back down to Middlesbrough.





































I was so surprised and pleased with my Waltworks, it really was a true test of the other side of the kind of riding I actually enjoy, piling on the miles on a mixture of trails. We took in urban riding, stairs, dodging through traffic and dropping off anything we could find. We encountered, mud and lots of it, water, filth and whatever else was lurking beneath the old Castle Eden Railway track, puddles and mini lakes! But I'm happy to say, my bike was the perfect choice, being efficient enough to cruise at a reasonable speed, yet the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden, and so it should be, it is made for me!



















I found that when things got tough it was in the seat of my pants that was causing me the problem, maybe my chamois had well and truly worn off by mile 35?! Anyway, sparing you the details, I was able to stand and pedal efficiently, that would alleviate the pain and actually freshened my legs up enough to recover and sit a bit later down the trail. I have been practicing my standing pedalling a lot lately, again going back to what Jame Wilson has to say on the subject, I find that the Catalyst Pedals really helped with this and allowed me to regain my composure and soldier on through the ride.





































I woke up this morning feeling so good, I decided to hit leg and tricep day in the gym before going to work, I definitely didn't expect to be able to do that! It's all got to be down to good position and geometry, I often, in the past suffered from lower back pain having done a bigger ride, but I feel great. Walt did such an awesome job on the fit of this bike, and getting it exactly where I wanted it to be. He also built the bike with my pedals in mind, the fact that I was using a centre-axle foot position and in turn created the Ultimate Warrior with the Catalyst Pedals in mind. The two work in perfect synergy together and well, I'm blown away!










I don't know, 58 miles might not sound a lot to some of you guys, I know a lot of roadies that regularly hit century rides, but to me this was definitely my longest ride by about 15 miles, I hit 40 tomorrow and it kind of meant a lot that I did it, but I know a big part of it was the tool I used for the job! I've surprised myself with this bike time and time again, on harder trails, downhill stuff, XC and everything in between, but this was probably the final test, that hammered it home that this bike really does live up to it's name&#8230;


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Good going! Happy birthday!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Good going! Happy birthday!
> =sParty


Thank you very much!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well Dude, that looked rather fun  Was going to post with regard to your query about using it for such a long ride, but didn't realise you were looking to do it so soon and didn't get a chance - FYI, full well felt it would be a good choice  As to the turning 40, life has just begun, keep at the riding and continue to put in the miles and help drop some weight or keep it in check and always remember to stretch, stretch, stretch  Keeping your flexibility is the key


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well Dude, that looked rather fun  Was going to post with regard to your query about using it for such a long ride, but didn't realise you were looking to do it so soon and didn't get a chance - FYI, full well felt it would be a good choice  As to the turning 40, life has just begun, keep at the riding and continue to put in the miles and help drop some weight or keep it in check and always remember to stretch, stretch, stretch  Keeping your flexibility is the key


Thanks LyNx, funnily enough I actually did some stretches before and after my ride on Wednesday, first time in my life when it comes to riding and it may have paid off!  lol


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Well done! Chalk up another big win for the Ultimate Warrior!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Well done! Chalk up another big win for the Ultimate Warrior!
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thank you ianick!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I saw the new SC Chameleon on another site the other day and thought, hmmm someone has been looking at the Ultimate Warrior and wanting a bit!...

http://reviews.mtbr.com/2017-santa-cruz-chameleon-27-5-spy-photos


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seems like a fairly versatile offering and price seems good for frame, Easton ARC40 wheels and F34 fork, but the colour OMG, is it horrendous or what ut:



Just J said:


> I saw the new SC Chameleon on another site the other day and thought, hmmm someone has been looking at the Ultimate Warrior and wanting a bit!...
> 
> 2018 Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+ spy photos - Mtbr.com


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Seems like a fairly versatile offering and price seems good for frame, Easton ARC40 wheels and F34 fork, but the colour OMG, is it horrendous or what ut:


They definitely didn't get the shade right, I mean who matches green with pink?!... lol.

I've seen other pics and the colour was closer to mine. The numbers are scarily similar too.

Hi Santa Cruz if you're watching this thread. You're welcome. From Walt and Jamie.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's the link to the original report I saw:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/santa-cruz-chameleon-first-look-49324/


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I'd actually consider that Chameleon a viable option if it were steel or titanium.

Not down with the alum, though...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

paleh0rse said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd actually consider that Chameleon a viable option if it were steel or titanium.
> 
> Not down with the alum, though...


That's the thing, I've not ridden many comfortable Alu hardtails. They'll sell a tonne of these though, I'm sure.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, I agree they'll sell zillions of 'em. You & Walt should feel flattered... and kinda ripped off. But hey, that's what happens when somebody shows the way... others see the way and do likewise.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Yes, I agree they'll sell zillions of 'em. You & Walt should feel flattered... and kinda ripped off. But hey, that's what happens when somebody shows the way... others see the way and do likewise.


It's actually nice to know that others think it's a cool idea too.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Couldn't agree more, only Steel or Ti for me from now on when it comes to HTs or full rigid.


paleh0rse said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd actually consider that Chameleon a viable option if it were steel or titanium.
> 
> Not down with the alum, though...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Couldn't agree more, only Steel or Ti for me from now on when it comes to HTs or full rigid.


Same here!


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

What's the current wait on a frame from Walt? (Not sure if his site's list is up to date).

I'd like a new build by the end of April, but not sure that any custom could be finished in that time...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

paleh0rse said:


> What's the current wait on a frame from Walt? (Not sure if his site's last is up to date).
> 
> I'd like a new build by the end of April, but not sure that any custom could be finished in that time...


Walt usually keeps his wait list current to the week so I'd take whatever is in there to be gospel.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyway next on the cards (apart from the MRP Ramp control and Eagle which are all on order) are a set of 29" wheels with standard(ish) width at 30mm internal.

I've gone for some Light Bicycle RM29C07 rims and I'm going to have them built with Industry Nine hubs I think as I was impressed with them when I rode a Switchblade with some a few weeks back.



















Let's see what they run like!...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

WHY??? Thought you had figured it out and decided 29+ was for you and "skinny" tyres just didn't cut it :???:


Just J said:


> Anyway next on the cards (apart from the MRP Ramp control and Eagle which are all on order) are a set of 29" wheels with standard(ish) width at 30mm internal.
> 
> I've gone for some Light Bicycle RM29C07 rims and I'm going to have them built with Industry Nine hubs I think as I was impressed with them when I rode a Switchblade with some a few weeks back.
> Let's see what they run like!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> WHY??? Thought you had figured it out and decided 29+ was for you and "skinny" tyres just didn't cut it :???:


I kind of don't know, I just want to explore all bases and haven't tried a light 29er wheeleset on the bike yet. Hmm I have issues... lol


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> I kind of don't know, I just want to explore all bases and haven't tried a light 29er wheeleset on the bike yet. Hmm I have issues... lol


J, yours is a good problem to have and I'm sure we all wish we had the means to suffer similarly.  I say keep experimenting! I mean that's what your UW is about, right? So much flexibility. Try everything.

FWIW my new sled is shod with i30.5 rims & I9 hubs... her maiden voyage will be today! If I experience anything out of the ordinary, I'll be sure to report. 

Keep Spending and Carry On.
=s


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> J, yours is a good problem to have and I'm sure we all wish we had the means to suffer similarly.  I say keep experimenting! I mean that's what your UW is about, right? So much flexibility. Try everything.
> 
> FWIW my new sled is shod with i30.5 rims & I9 hubs... her maiden voyage will be today! If I experience anything out of the ordinary, I'll be sure to report.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks sParty, I look forward to hearing about (and seeing) your new bike and wheels!

Yes you're absolutely right, that's what this bike is all about! For instance I've just come from the garage this morning where I put the 27.5" Ibis wheels back on, they're still shod with the Rekon and Ikon plus tyres but I'm going to try some 2.6" schwalbes for a bit of a change and to see what the bike feels like with these on it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Awesome thanks sParty, I look forward to hearing about (and seeing) your new bike and wheels!
> 
> Yes you're absolutely right, that's what this bike is all about! For instance I've just come from the garage this morning where I put the 27.5" Ibis wheels back on, they're still shod with the Rekon and Ikon plus tyres but I'm going to try some 2.6" schwalbes for a bit of a change and to see what the bike feels like with these on it.


Ideal! To the degree possible, a new bike should be like a new girlfriend, and yours offers plenty of variety. Other than suggesting you try everything and ride often, we need say no more. 
=s


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

If you're looking for smaller tires sizes and already have a plus wheels set I'd say go a little narrower- around 27mm.

Works well with most tires up to 2.5, but IMHO works better with the narrower 2.2 - 2.3s.

I've had 3 30mm inner wheelsets and the ones I just received are 27mm inner.

In this thread you can see a few people have had the same experience.
http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/internal-rim-width-1040667.html


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> If you're looking for smaller tires sizes and already have a plus wheels set I'd say go a little narrower- around 27mm.
> 
> Works well with most tires up to 2.5, but IMHO works better with the narrower 2.2 - 2.3s.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll have a look but was planning on running about 2.4" on this wheelset.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just had a quick spin on the 27.5x2.8 then swapped over to 2.6". The smaller tyres definitely have potential and I think I prefer them over the 2.8's. Something different I guess?...

Of course 29+ remains my preferred setup but it's good to play about and I've been meaning to try these tyres for a while.




























Hey LyNx, check out those orange hubs!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> If you're looking for smaller tires sizes and already have a plus wheels set I'd say go a little narrower- around 27mm.
> 
> Works well with most tires up to 2.5, but IMHO works better with the narrower 2.2 - 2.3s.
> 
> ...


I subscribed to that thread as it's an interesting read, thank you.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry if the colour clash offends but all will make sense in due course...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Time you get a 29x3" DHF and throw on the front of that thing and really take it for a rip 

As for the gold, can't possibly figure where you're going to put more/some to replace orange :???: If it were me though, I too would definitely go for the Gold version of the Eagle


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Time you get a 29x3" DHF and throw on the front of that thing and really take it for a rip
> 
> As for the gold, can't possibly figure where you're going to put more/some to replace orange :???: If it were me though, I too would definitely go for the Gold version of the Eagle


It just had to be done really didn't it?! 

Yeah I'd love to try the 3" DHF (and R actually!) soon, watch this space...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The gold looks great and that chainring!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

We will call you Goldilocks....

Chainring flipped?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> The gold looks great and that chainring!


Thanks ianick!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Granted, I do love me some orange, but that's a beautiful bike J.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> We will call you Goldilocks....
> 
> Chainring flipped?


If you saw my "hair" you wouldn't! LOL

Yeah chainring flipped and all working perfectly I'm happy to say!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

HPIguy said:


> Granted, I do love me some orange, but that's a beautiful bike J.


Thank you very much!  Glad you like it!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

My eyes hurt!!!










In a good way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Yeah chainring flipped and all working perfectly I'm happy to say!


Interesting, which one did you get, the boost version with a 3mm offset? I thought that would have given you a really bad chainline for the higher end of the cassette?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Interesting, which one did you get, the boost version with a 3mm offset? I thought that would have given you a really bad chainline for the higher end of the cassette?


It's the standard offset not Boost and after a quick shakedown this morning I'm pleased to say that it's all working as supposed to. I have a Boost version that I might experiment with at some point but if it's not broke, etc etc.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> My eyes hurt!!!
> 
> In a good way!:thumbsup:


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Is that a 32t, Just J? I have a WW not too far out, seriously can't wait!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

erik$ said:


> Is that a 32t, Just J? I have a WW not too far out, seriously can't wait!


Yeah! We weren't sure if I'd get a 32T on there with the required clearance but I'd bet I could even get a 34 on there if I ever felt the need. It definitely gives a better range than the 1x11 that's for certain!

You will love your WW, this bike genuinely gets better each time I ride it, it just surprises me with its capabilities. I'm sure yours will do that same for you. 

What kind of spec did you go for?...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Replying to see if I can see the last page as this thread will not show me the damn last page no matter what I try.


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Great news! Thanks alot!
Hopefully design starts the upcoming week. I have long been considering an EBB to do singlespeed and bb height adjustment for 29+ vs 27.5*3.8. However I doubt I will use the wider tires for anything else than winter riding so the rocker dropouts seem like a better alternative, I think. Shouldn't need too much clearance with snow covering the ground and I can always throw on a longer fork. 

Geo will be quite low on the bb, cs pretty close to your setup and mid slack in the front. Will go for a rigid fork as well, but a suspension fork is on the shopping list. Mine will actually be raced quite a lot so that will be a fun experience. This thread made me pull the trigger in November so creds to you


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

erik$ said:


> Great news! Thanks alot!
> Hopefully design starts the upcoming week. I have long been considering an EBB to do singlespeed and bb height adjustment for 29+ vs 27.5*3.8. However I doubt I will use the wider tires for anything else than winter riding so the rocker dropouts seem like a better alternative, I think. Shouldn't need too much clearance with snow covering the ground and I can always throw on a longer fork.
> 
> Geo will be quite low on the bb, cs pretty close to your setup and mid slack in the front. Will go for a rigid fork as well, but a suspension fork is on the shopping list. Mine will actually be raced quite a lot so that will be a fun experience. This thread made me pull the trigger in November so creds to you


Sounds good to me! I'm really glad you found this thread and it helped make up your mind, Walt has a no BS approach that will get you the best bike for your needs. I hope you will post it up when it arrives.


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

That is my impression as well  Will post pics for sure!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Going to try out these Light Bicycle 30mm internal rims tomorrow. Got my Minion DHF and SS mounted up to see what it rides like. Bearing in mind the last time I tried 29" "standard" tyres on the UW, I used my 35mm Arc's and 2.5WT Shorties which made the bike feel slow and a little dim-witted compared to my favoured setup, we'll see how I get on...




























I've also go this small Restrap frame bag to try out, I have become a bit of an obsessive (who me?!) when it comes to my pack recently, I really like Specialized's SWAT box and thought more people would have replicated it (actually thinking about it, we all know why they haven't!!). So I've been trying a lot of setups which even included a Camelbak bum bag/fanny pack that ended up strangling me last week and playing havoc with my breathing. I really like having my back free of a pack nowadays and this seems like a nice bit of kit to run with a bottle or two.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck with the SS - everything I've read and Maxxis themselves say those should be on narrower rims, about 25mm or less.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> Good luck with the SS - everything I've read and Maxxis themselves say those should be on narrower rims, about 25mm or less.


I ran a SS last summer on a 23mm rim on my Cannondale Habit and really liked it. We'll see what the difference in width (and diameter) makes...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just J said:


> I ran a SS last summer on a 23mm rim on my Cannondale Habit and really liked it. We'll see what the difference in width (and diameter) makes...


Many people in another thread about the tire specifically mention that it's too squared off on wide rims. The side knobs will be engaged even running straight.

When I was emailing Maxxis support- they said the same thing. I'm hoping it comes out in their WT casing.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, I have 2 here and on my i29s the side knobs are just constantly engaged, Yes they do roll a bit faster, but probably would work even better on <i25 rims to keep the side knobs out of the way. As to the tyres themselves, make your bike look like a cycle cross compared to the "normal" setups 



Just J said:


> I ran a SS last summer on a 23mm rim on my Cannondale Habit and really liked it. We'll see what the difference in width (and diameter) makes...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, I have 2 here and on my i29s the side knobs are just constantly engaged, Yes they do roll a bit faster, but probably would work even better on <i25 rims to keep the side knobs out of the way. As to the tyres themselves, make your bike look like a cycle cross compared to the "normal" setups


Ha ha I know they do! As if these wheels are going to stay on here long anyway, it doesn't really matter, it's all an experiment.

A quick shakedown ride showed my they do roll nicely as expected but I've not put them to a proper test as yet.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> I've also go this small Restrap frame bag to try out, I have become a bit of an obsessive (who me?!) when it comes to my pack recently, I really like Specialized's SWAT box and thought more people would have replicated it (actually thinking about it, we all know why they haven't!!). So I've been trying a lot of setups which even included a Camelbak bum bag/fanny pack that ended up strangling me last week and playing havoc with my breathing. I really like having my back free of a pack nowadays and this seems like a nice bit of kit to run with a bottle or two.


Thanks for posting that! I've been looking for a decent quality front bag like that as well. I've been backpack free for many years now and never going back! I ran a small seatpack for a few years, but I think the front of the triangle is the ideal spot to put stuff. I'd like to get a bag big enough to fit my normal tools/spares/phone, and maybe an extra layer, so it doesn't need to be big. I'd like to still be able to put 2 water bottles inside the frame triangle, which makes it a big trickier to find a bag the right size. What size Restrap bag did you get, small or medium? What's your initial impression of the quality? I bought a cheap Banjo Brothers bag last year, but it's a bit too big and the quality is a bit suspect. The Restrap bag is a lot more expensive, but if the size and quality are there, it's worth it. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for posting that! I've been looking for a decent quality front bag like that as well. I've been backpack free for many years now and never going back! I ran a small seatpack for a few years, but I think the front of the triangle is the ideal spot to put stuff. I'd like to get a bag big enough to fit my normal tools/spares/phone, and maybe an extra layer, so it doesn't need to be big. I'd like to still be able to put 2 water bottles inside the frame triangle, which makes it a big trickier to find a bag the right size. What size Restrap bag did you get, small or medium? What's your initial impression of the quality? I bought a cheap Banjo Brothers bag last year, but it's a bit too big and the quality is a bit suspect. The Restrap bag is a lot more expensive, but if the size and quality are there, it's worth it. Looking forward to your impressions.


I'll take Payton out later and take some detailed photos of the bag for you but it's a small one and you'd guess it was custom made for my bike but it really wasn't. It's really good quality and has a surprising amount of space in there for odds and sods. I can definitely fit everything I'd need to take on a medium to long day out.

I actually dabbled in making frame and saddle bags a while ago, I own a tarpaulin manufacturing business and it seemed like something we could do and we could, we made some nice bits of kit. But there were two "game over products" I found that meant I'd rather just appreciate them, rather than try to compete. The first being the Silca Seat Roll Premio and the second being the Restrap bag. Awesome products.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for posting that! I've been looking for a decent quality front bag like that as well. I've been backpack free for many years now and never going back! I ran a small seatpack for a few years, but I think the front of the triangle is the ideal spot to put stuff. I'd like to get a bag big enough to fit my normal tools/spares/phone, and maybe an extra layer, so it doesn't need to be big. I'd like to still be able to put 2 water bottles inside the frame triangle, which makes it a big trickier to find a bag the right size. What size Restrap bag did you get, small or medium? What's your initial impression of the quality? I bought a cheap Banjo Brothers bag last year, but it's a bit too big and the quality is a bit suspect. The Restrap bag is a lot more expensive, but if the size and quality are there, it's worth it. Looking forward to your impressions.


As promised.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for all of the pictures! I just ordered one, so hopefully you're right!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Thanks for all of the pictures! I just ordered one, so hopefully you're right!


Hope so!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> I actually dabbled in making frame and saddle bags a while ago....


Seems a very crowded space at the moment, with a few people who have innovated and the rest copying the ideas.... this one looks like a similar version of the jandd pack. Both being a nice shape, I have the Revelate tangle which interferes with your bottle, this looks like it would help that.

Frame Pack


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

We really did only dabble though, we thought we had the saddle roll dialled until the Silca came out and blew everything else out of the water.

Here are two of the packs we made, The Wrapnroller and a custom pack for my Habit which worked pretty well.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't want to leave this without referring some more to the 29" standard setup I've been running for a few days. Unfortunately I haven't had time to get a big ride out on them, but I've been doing plenty of aimless p***ing about on them, which I find just as helpful more often than not. 

Nothing new to report really, other than the expected. I kind of figured these wheels would be rocket fast, propelling me and Payton along with renewed vigour. But no, whether it's the Maxxis drag or just the fact that 29 plus is actually the world's best wheel size, I would see absolutely no reason to run these wheels on this bike over my usual favoured setup. I am going to try some lighter and less draggy tyres on the rim, probably some Bontrager XR4's which I used to run on my SB95c. We'll see what result I get there. 

I really do sit in the 'I just don't get what all the fuss with Maxxis is' camp. Some people swear by them, but every time I ride them I end up frustrated with their dull responses. The only Maxxis I've gelled with are the Rekon and Ikon plus and I think that's only because they felt significantly better than the Nobby Nics I used when I first built this bike up?

In regard to the actual wheel build, I can't fault them, the rims are very well made and would surely love their place on a nice full suspension build, but for me, on this bike, 29 plus is the king of the hill, giving full suspension like traits to a hardtail, which is of course, more efficient than even a short travel FS bike. You get the best of both worlds for everything but the biggest hits, yet you can still take some pretty big risks on them. We all knew that already though, right?!... 

In terms of what's next, well my ongoing curiosity will inevitably lead me to trying some other wheel/tyre combo on this bike, but I honestly can't think of a setup that I'd prefer, or need to try. Maybe a 26x4" setup at some point? It won't be my favoured setup, but it'll be fun in the one day of snow a year we get nowadays in these parts. I won't be rushing into this, this bike will be with me for a long long time, probably forever in fact, so I'm in no rush to try anything else on it. 

I think, what I am saying is, my research is done. I always planned on having a light(er) weight 29er wheel setup for this bike, in fact from the offset I intended on running it as my main setup. I will use the wheels, more than likely with tyres that don't have yellow writing on them (however in the winter Maxxis Shorty 2.3's are hard to fault!) but these wheels really were the last piece of the obsessive jigsaw I've put together over the past 6 months or so.

It's been quite a journey with Payton, she (and of course Walt!) has allowed me to try things out I never thought I'd be able to, under a controlled method. I spent years stressing over what worked best for me, I went from 26 to 29. I knew I liked 29" and I performed better on them, but I still tried and owned a few 27.5's too (I still own a couple!). Then the plus thing happened, and I just couldn't see what all the fuss was about on the 27.5+ setups I had ridden. 27.5 has always seemed like a cop out, a marketing stunt, nothing tangible to be gained over 26 and certainly nowhere near the performance gains of 29". This still rings true to me. In short, for me, 29 and 29 plus will always be the way to go over their smaller diameter counterparts. 

There you go, an insight into the mind of the obsessive, now it's time to spend a week or two on the 29" then think about ordering some carbon 45mm 29 Plus rims and having done with it! 

Next update... Brakes, can you guess what I went with in the end?...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Excellent! What a terrific journey, J. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Your bike is the awesomest!

I really enjoyed reading about all your experimentation. Your results have convinced me my next rig should be 29+. My choice will be a custom Addiction Cycles frame... on tap for later this year or early next (I'm in queue). Thanks again for the insights.
=s


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Excellent! What a terrific journey, J. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. Your bike is the awesomest!
> 
> I really enjoyed reading about all your experimentation. Your results have convinced me my next rig should be 29+. My choice will be a custom Addiction Cycles frame... on tap for later this year or early next (I'm in queue). Thanks again for the insights.
> =s


You're very welcome, thank you for reading and your insights! I'm sure I'll still find things to experiment with some more and I'll be sure to keep the thread alive. 

I'm glad I helped with your decision, I'll have a look at Addiction Cycles soon as they've not come up on my radar so far...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Do it! (next winter) 26x4 isn't en vogue anymore but that doesn't mean it isn't great fun!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks again for all of your insights and experimentation! Although my preferences vary slightly from yours, it's still great to read a thorough review of all the different sizes that are available now. I think I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but I will repeat it again: I was not a fan of 26x3.8 and much preferred the 27.5x3.8 (actually 3.5). I felt like the flotation was similar but the 27.5 rolled over things much better.

Have you considered getting some 29x2.6 or 2.8 tires in the future to try? Unfortunately, I think there's only one tire right now (Schwalbe), but more are on the way. They would probably work well on that last wheelset you built up. I think that's going to be my next experiment.

Edit: I forgot to add that I'm not a Maxxis fan either. Not sure why, I just never got along with any of their tires.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Thanks again for all of your insights and experimentation! Although my preferences vary slightly from yours, it's still great to read a thorough review of all the different sizes that are available now. I think I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but I will repeat it again: I was not a fan of 26x3.8 and much preferred the 27.5x3.8 (actually 3.5). I felt like the flotation was similar but the 27.5 rolled over things much better.
> 
> Have you considered getting some 29x2.6 or 2.8 tires in the future to try? Unfortunately, I think there's only one tire right now (Schwalbe), but more are on the way. They would probably work well on that last wheelset you built up. I think that's going to be my next experiment.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that I'm not a Maxxis fan either. Not sure why, I just never got along with any of their tires.


No problem! Thanks for reading!

I have the 27.5x2.6 Nobby Nics and was quite impressed so yes, I'm definitely consider getting some for this wheelset and giving them a whirl! I have quite liked Schwalbes in the past.

I ran 26x3.8 on a Farley and really liked the setup, I do feel that the roll over is better on the 27.5" version of he Hodag but it might be nice to try a 26x4" or there abouts. I've not looked into any of this yet though.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Do it! (next winter) 26x4 isn't en vogue anymore but that doesn't mean it isn't great fun!
> 
> View attachment 1128990


Looks like a very fun setup!!


----------



## keifla123 (Mar 7, 2013)

bikeny said:


> Have you considered getting some 29x2.6 or 2.8 tires in the future to try? Unfortunately, I think there's only one tire right now (Schwalbe), but more are on the way. They would probably work well on that last wheelset you built up. I think that's going to be my next experiment.


I have settled on the 29x2.6 Nobby Nic's on my Walt frame. I am setup single speed and love the 29 husky setup. I also have my 27 fat wheel set and need to play around with those some more also. In short both are fun and the geometry on my bike is dialed!

I have my true fat bike if I want to run larger tires. Like for the US Open Fat Bike Beach Championships 3 weeks ago. Either way I am not sure I will ever go back to a 2.3" or smaller tire on my mountain bike.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Brakes - Orange Hopes per chance? :-D


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Brakes - Orange Hopes per chance? :-D


 Maaaaayyyyyybeeeeeee! Come on, I've gone too far to back out now?!!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

That might be a bit of bling too far! 

My X2's are amazing, plenty power and great feel. Miles better than my XT M8000 on my Fatbike, which are wooden in comparison.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> That might be a bit of bling too far!
> 
> My X2's are amazing, plenty power and great feel. Miles better than my XT M8000 on my Fatbike, which are wooden in comparison.


I had some special edition green X2's a while back, they were pretty nice brakes, these were the last Hopes that I've owned as I went back over to SRAM. Hoping the Tech 3 E4's arrive at some point this week...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad you're finally done with your experimenting, no we no longer have to watch with envy as you try all the new toys  

It's definitely been an interesting journey for you - not so much for me, told you you'd find 29+ it Definitely has been interesting seeing the configurations and reading your thoughts. If it were me for a fatter setup I'd have to agree with the others about going 650Bx3.8" over 26"x4".

As to Maxxis rubber, I'm in the other camp, their compounds just do it for me and mostly their treads work really well. Bontrager makes some awesome casings, tough as nails and the treads are pretty sweet too, just from what I've tried, don't hold a candle to Maxxis when it gets wet and slippery and that's when I want tyres to shine.

Just in case you didn't see it, Maxxis will be releasing a 29x2.6" Rekon+ sometime later this year, which for me will pair up nicely with the B+ one I have in the rear.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Glad you're finally done with your experimenting, no we no longer have to watch with envy as you try all the new toys
> 
> It's definitely been an interesting journey for you - not so much for me, told you you'd find 29+ it Definitely has been interesting seeing the configurations and reading your thoughts. If it were me for a fatter setup I'd have to agree with the others about going 650Bx3.8" over 26"x4".
> 
> ...


Well I'm particularly glad that you didn't find my journey that interesting! LOL 

I'll still post my toys up here though, we're not done quite yet, sorry to break that to you!

Well I've got the 27.5x3.8 setup so there's probably no real reason to try 26x4 the more I think about it. I was just musing over things I could try but to be fair, I probably won't. In fact you guys need to help me out here and bring me back down to earth, just because I can try something doesn't mean I should!! LOL

The 29x2.6 Rekon is of interest but again, there's probably no point in adding to my collection of rubber. IF I owned a 29 full suspension, something like a Pivot Switchblade or a Trailpistol then I'd run something in the 2.5-2.6 range in a heart beat.

The best bet for me is probably to just wear my Chups out and see what 29 Plus tyre I'll run next winter. I'm sold on it, don't be surprised if you see any developments with regard to more 29 plus stuff in the future from myself...

As a side note, and I mentioned this in another thread earlier. I took my Habit out for a spin earlier today, just to do a timed run of a 2 mile route close to my house, comparing the UW to the Cannondale. I don't ride the bike much anymore despite me loving it until getting Payton. Man standard 27.5" wheels suck, no grip, no roll over, it might have felt fast but that's because the control wasn't there. This route took in some mixed terrain including a techie climb, wet grass, etc. It was slower everywhere. Reaffirmation for sure!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't really have any spare $$ to spend this year, but if I do it's between the 2 things below, honestly don't know which way to go :skep:

Surly KM frameset








X-Fusion McQueen RC HLR fork









Monkey makes the most sense as that's my actual work bike, use it to guide tours a lot, have enjoy my '08 since I got it 9 years ago and have run it in so many different configurations, most recently as a B+/29+ which has helped move it towards the new frames geo, but still not there. Also, I'd get TA F&R, the angles I'm looking for, more stand over and from reports the ability to run 29+ F&R.

McQueen would replace my nearly 5 year old Trace RL which has seen a lot of use on my Prime and now Phantom, it would go to a rental/loaner bike in the fleet.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I don't really have any spare $$ to spend this year, but if I do it's between the 2 things below, honestly don't know which way to go :skep:
> 
> Surly KM frameset
> View attachment 1129057
> ...


Man those Monkey's are nice bikes, I was drooling over the one recently posted of the Post Your Singlespeed thread earlier on! Definitely looks like a lot of fun.

I've also owned a couple of Xfusion Trace in the past, they're fantastic forks.

You only live once and it's for your work, so I say do it!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Next up on your purchase (errr test) list should be a fat tire boost Lauf fork! It should take a 29 plus tire and be big enough for any fat tire.
Lauf Carbonara | Lauf Forks - The lightest suspension forks on the market


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

richwolf said:


> Next up on your purchase (errr test) list should be a fat tire boost Lauf fork! It should take a 29 plus tire and be big enough for any fat tire.
> Lauf Carbonara | Lauf Forks - The lightest suspension forks on the market


Not sure about that! I was pretty much sold on their CX model last year but I had one on order for months without them ever getting back to me.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just J said:


> Not sure about that! I was pretty much sold on their CX model last year but I had one on order for months without them ever getting back to me.


I help coach our local high school mtb race team and a lot of the top racers in the series are using the lauf forks.
Wheel world and others have them priced at around $720 and they appear to be in stock.
They have intrigued me for quite a while. I used to love the softride bikes with their suspension stems and carbon beams. Simple yet effective. Their fork reminds me of the softride stem except on the fork.
A good friend of mine bought a rigid Stache and I gave him an old softride stem and he really likes it. He likes the rigid fork for a number of reasons but it was a little harsh in some riding situations. He also uses a thudbuster as well.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

richwolf said:


> I help coach our local high school mtb race team and a lot of the top racers in the series are using the lauf forks.
> Wheel world and others have them priced at around $720 and they appear to be in stock.
> They have intrigued me for quite a while. I used to love the softride bikes with their suspension stems and carbon beams. Simple yet effective. Their fork reminds me of the softride stem except on the fork.
> A good friend of mine bought a rigid Stache and I gave him an old softride stem and he really likes it. He likes the rigid fork for a number of reasons but it was a little harsh in some riding situations. He also uses a thudbuster as well.


Hmmm, something to think about, thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I managed to get out for a couple of hours earlier today on some slightly more challenging terrain. I decided to air down the tyres from 25/23 psi to 23/20, which is pretty low on standardish rims (30mm) and tyres (2.3) for a 230lbs guy. All in the name of science of course, but I wanted to try and get a little bit of cush from this setup, to give it a fair chance.

I actually really quite liked the change this gave me, traction was a lot better than previously, the SS felt fantastic and never once really wanted for grip whilst cornering (not as high grip as Plus, but very good none the less). Technical climbing was pretty good although the back wheel obviously spun out more than a 29 plus tyre would.

The only real place I found issue was in rocky and rooty down hills. With the plus tyres I tend to ride the bike like a fs, but when I tried to do the same with standard tyres I got quite a few rim strikes but thankfully no rim damage!

This doesn't change a thing, I know I love 29", but I also know that I love 29 plus more. More fun, more comfort, more speed etc. I was impressed today though, I suppose you get used to setups and how to ride them. I'll put a little air back in the back tyre and go again soon!

In other news, Eagle XX1 is amazing, sooooo smooth, so quiet and I'm seemingly in the right gear more often than I previously would have been.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSY45mgDwEK/


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

I've got about 6 months on a Lauf fork. I've ran it with 26x4, 27.5x3, and 27.5x3.8 First ride around the house I loved it! It was light and plush as if I was running a 4.8 tire at 6psi minus all the rolling resistance since I was actually on plus wheels at 12psi. 

The first time on the trails was a different story. The fork acted very differently then a rigid or sus fork. I expected it to feel different over bumps and jumps, but was kinda surprised it didn't come close to the precision of the rigid fork. It just felt vague and funny in hard cornering and unexpected roots or continuous rugged terrain. The wheel just kinda felt disconnected up front. It did take a slight edge off and felt great on the smooth buttery jumps and turns. I also liked that when you pulled up of the bars to clear a obstacle it came right up and you didn't have to blow thru the travel like a traditional sus forks. I like that it reacts the same no matter what the temp is outside. I have kinda forgot it's there after riding a Fall, Winter, and Spring season on it. 

I think it's a nice compliment to fat/plus wheels, but by no means a game changer. Riders coming from a rigid fork while chasing Strava PR's will miss the precision and sus fork riders will miss the extra travel and dampening when getting rowdy or playing in rock gardens. It will take some getting used to outside of winter fat biking, which can be hard to justify with it's $700+ price tag.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well call me most surprised all you managed was a few rim hits :eekster: Those are the pressures I run according to a Topeak digital gauge on said same tyres and I weigh max 185lbs geared to ride  I'd say you got away very lucky, now bump those pressures back up 



Just J said:


> I managed to get out for a couple of hours earlier today on some slightly more challenging terrain. I decided to air down the tyres from 25/23 psi to 23/20, which is pretty low on standardish rims (30mm) and tyres (2.3) for a 230lbs guy. All in the name of science of course, but I wanted to try and get a little bit of cush from this setup, to give it a fair chance.....................The only real place I found issue was in rocky and rooty down hills. With the plus tyres I tend to ride the bike like a fs, but when I tried to do the same with standard tyres I got quite a few rim strikes but thankfully no rim damage


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well call me most surprised all you managed was a few rim hits :eekster: Those are the pressures I run according to a Topeak digital gauge on said same tyres and I weigh max 185lbs geared to ride  I'd say you got away very lucky, now bump those pressures back up


But the point is, I don't have to bump them up too far, which surprised me too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jpfurn said:


> I've got about 6 months on a Lauf fork. I've ran it with 26x4, 27.5x3, and 27.5x3.8 First ride around the house I loved it! It was light and plush as if I was running a 4.8 tire at 6psi minus all the rolling resistance since I was actually on plus wheels at 12psi.
> 
> The first time on the trails was a different story. The fork acted very differently then a rigid or sus fork. I expected it to feel different over bumps and jumps, but was kinda surprised it didn't come close to the precision of the rigid fork. It just felt vague and funny in hard cornering and unexpected roots or continuous rugged terrain. The wheel just kinda felt disconnected up front. It did take a slight edge off and felt great on the smooth buttery jumps and turns. I also liked that when you pulled up of the bars to clear a obstacle it came right up and you didn't have to blow thru the travel like a traditional sus forks. I like that it reacts the same no matter what the temp is outside. I have kinda forgot it's there after riding a Fall, Winter, and Spring season on it.
> 
> I think it's a nice compliment to fat/plus wheels, but by no means a game changer. Riders coming from a rigid fork while chasing Strava PR's will miss the precision and sus fork riders will miss the extra travel and dampening when getting rowdy or playing in rock gardens. It will take some getting used to outside of winter fat biking, which can be hard to justify with it's $700+ price tag.


Thank you for your input, I think you are right. I can't see the point in spending that kind of money on a fork with 60mm of travel, when I already have a great fork with all the clearance I need and 120?! If I were to change the way my bike worked, for winter fatbike type riding, for example, then I'd ask Walt to build me one of his rigid forks.

I had heard that the Laufs are vague in feel, something I wouldn't like at all.

I could totally see the point in a Lauf for adding a different dimension to a CX/gravel bike or a dedicated fatbike, but definitely not for this bike, the more I think about it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah. You're running just the EXO casing right, no Double Down? I could go lower, those are my pressures for avg riding from slow techy to fast stuff and so they're a bit higher for the faster cornering and not having the tyre roll/squirm. If all I was riding was slower tech, definitely would run lower. Gona throw out a suggestion for you to try for your 29er setup and it's cheap and local to you  Order yourself up a set of On One Chunky Monkey 2.4" tyres, Trail Extreme and report back how you like them 



Just J said:


> But the point is, I don't have to bump them up too far, which surprised me too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah. You're running just the EXO casing right, no Double Down? I could go lower, those are my pressures for avg riding from slow techy to fast stuff and so they're a bit higher for the faster cornering and not having the tyre roll/squirm. If all I was riding was slower tech, definitely would run lower. Gona throw out a suggestion for you to try for your 29er setup and it's cheap and local to you  Order yourself up a set of On One Chunky Monkey 2.4" tyres, Trail Extreme and report back how you like them


Yes just EXO here, they're already heavy enough as is! 

Interesting, I haven't heard much about those tyres, I'll have a look, thank you...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> In other news, Eagle XX1 is amazing, sooooo smooth, so quiet....


It is amazing! I have XO1 both 11speed and Eagle; Eagle is different class. If I was being really picky, I would say they could have improved the shifter ergonomics and had a double downshift, but for the performance it gives over 11speed I can live with it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> It is amazing! I have XO1 both 11speed and Eagle; Eagle is different class. If I was being really picky, I would say they could have improved the shifter ergonomics and had a double downshift, but for the performance it gives over 11speed I can live with it.


I agree completely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Really? :eekster: There has been loads of chatter about them. Designed by Shiggy who used to frequent MTBR and runs MTBR Tyres site, built by Maxxis for On One on the same casing as the 2.4" Ardent, so great volume, incredible tyres on any surfaces, wet or dry. Also, they seem to last forever, had my first set for over 2 years and must be a few thousand miles. I'd suggest trying them on both your 29er wheels to see which you prefer as they work very well on really wide and narrower.


Just J said:


> Interesting, I haven't heard much about those tyres, I'll have a look, thank you...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Really? :eekster: There has been loads of chatter about them. Designed by Shiggy who used to frequent MTBR and runs MTBR Tyres site, built by Maxxis for On One on the same casing as the 2.4" Ardent, so great volume, incredible tyres on any surfaces, wet or dry. Also, they seem to last forever, had my first set for over 2 years and must be a few thousand miles. I'd suggest trying them on both your 29er wheels to see which you prefer as they work very well on really wide and narrower.


I saw that Shiggy had a hand in them when I did a quick search earlier, that means a lot so I might just give them a whirl. I think the reason they have slipped under my radar is because I tend to ignore most things On-One for various reasons. Just a personal thing really but my eyes are now open... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A little bit of tinkering occurred this evening...





































Will report back once I've put some miles down...

... And I will get my grass cut just ASAP too!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Nevermind the grass.... this is an emergency! Is it the perspective of the picture, or has someone pressed in the bottom cup with the hope sign slightly off centre, i.e. not at 3 & 9 or 12 & 6!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's trolling ya Scotsman! :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm doing my best to ignore him!!  Anyway blame Walt!

... Scurries off to garage to check I haven't missed something...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha!! In your face Scotsman!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

He made ya look!

Bike's lookin awesome, J!

Hope you have an adventure on the weekend to remember!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> He made ya look!
> 
> Bike's lookin awesome, J!
> 
> Hope you have an adventure on the weekend to remember!


Thanks man, you too! Off out on the Moors in the morning!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> ....blame Walt!


Thank goodness it's ok, he does know what he's doing after all! :devil:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Had a very summer-like ride in today over the North York Moors. The ride took in pretty much everything, smooth flow, long sandy climbs, steep descents, steep technical climbs, rocks, roots, dust, mud. Everything. Perfect!

I think the brakes are bedding in nicely, they're beginning to feel nice and powerful with lots of feel. I like them.

One thing I didn't like about them however, is where my Reverb button now sits. I liked the fact that I could run the SRAM brake and Reverb on the same bar mount, it put in the right position for me. Nothing the new Reverb lever wont solve though as I'll be able to use a Hope Matchmaker with it in the same way I use with the Eagle shifter.

The MRP Ramp Control Cartridge is an awesome bit of kit, it enables me to play with the progressiveness of the fork without the need of adding or removing tokens. The fork had 5 tokens in as standard, which I only found out about when I did the MRP conversion. This surprised me but makes sense as I've never once bottomed the fork out until today when I was dailing the fork in. The ability to adjust on the fly is fantastic and I'd definitely recommend this upgrade for anyone with a 32, 34, 36, Pike etc.

The UW with 29 Plus performed faultlessly and I set PR's throughout the ride. I'm not feeling particularly fit at the moment either so it was definitely the bike.

I'd definitely recommend a custom bike made to fit your body, I'm convinced that not only does the bike help me ride steeps that I wouldn't previously be confident enough to ride but it also means I'm riding much more comfortably than I have done in the past with much less pain afterwards too.

Anyway, I'm sorry to harp on but it's the only bike I've ever owned that consistently holds my interest and consistently gets better the more familiar I become with it!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Advance token to nearest railroad... Doh!

Lookin awesome J.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Advance token to nearest railroad... Doh!
> 
> Lookin awesome J.


Thanks! 

Yup there are now 7 tokens residing in my spares!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I still wanna roll some wheelies with your bike! Looks like a fantastic trail mosheen. 

Really have enjoyed the reports of your experiments and results. Makes for some fun trials of setup ideas.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I still wanna roll some wheelies with your bike! Looks like a fantastic trail mosheen.
> 
> Really have enjoyed the reports of your experiments and results. Makes for some fun trials of setup ideas.


I'm pleased you're enjoying the updates, thank you!

It's definitely a wheelie monster especially in the 29 plus configuration. It also loves to manual and generally take to the air, it's a lot of fun! There was one of my favourite trails on my ride today, a long, flowing down hill Moors trail with a lot of rocks and undulations to pop off. I've always enjoyed this section, especially on a 29er but today was out of this world, so much traction and stability that meant I could push harder and ride at it a lot faster than I have previously all whilst jumping and hopping off everything I could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet. Great looking bike. Never seen that color combination, but it definitely works. Enjoy that beast!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I'm pleased you're enjoying the updates, thank you!
> 
> It's definitely a wheelie monster especially in the 29 plus configuration. It also loves to manual and generally take to the air, it's a lot of fun! There was one of my favourite trails on my ride today, a long, flowing down hill Moors trail with a lot of rocks and undulations to pop off. I've always enjoyed this section, especially on a 29er but today was out of this world, so much traction and stability that meant I could push harder and ride at it a lot faster than I have previously all whilst jumping and hopping off everything I could.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A work of art indeed! glad that you're finding the ride very playful and awesome. 
Hopefully we'll see some action shots too. Really good read, this thread has been.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

JACKL said:


> Sweet. Great looking bike. Never seen that color combination, but it definitely works. Enjoy that beast!


Thanks Jackl, I wasn't sure if it would work at first but it seems to have! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> A work of art indeed! glad that you're finding the ride very playful and awesome.
> Hopefully we'll see some action shots too. Really good read, this thread has been.


I'm definitely going to try and work on some action shots and short videos, yesterday would have made some interesting viewing but there were only two of us out and we were having too much fun! Will have to session some stuff soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Some nice and dusty trail conditions at the moment, well up until it started raining last night! Got some good PR's and I'm starting to feel my fitness come back as I ramp up the miles, which is good news as I'm enjoying Payton more each day!




























I will tell you something for nothing though, the MRP Ramp Up Control Cartridge is one of the best things you can do for you and your bike if you have a Fox 32, 34, 36 or Pike! I'm now getting full travel and the benefits of that extra 15mm is really being felt right now.

So much so that it got me thinking that this thing is such an effective trail package, that head angle must have something to do with it. So I measured it, accurately with a Bosch PLR.










I was actually surprised by this, slacker than I envisaged when we discussed what it would be with 27.5+ wheels. I'm not complaining though as it just works!

I'm currently trying some Ergon GE1 Factory grips, no photos yet but I wanted to see if there was anything else worth looking at apart from my favoured ESI Grips and TOG setup. Early days but they seem pretty comfortable, I'll keep them on for a couple of weeks before deciding though...

I'm loving the Hope brakes now by the way! They might lack the absolute power of the SRAM Guide RSC but the modulation is second to none, being able to control skidding over loam etc much more effectively.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Just J said:


> I was actually surprised by this, slacker than I envisaged when we discussed what it would be with 27.5+ wheels.


Is that factoring in for sag? Most bikes are designed with a HTA that is sag adjusted. The raw HTA numbers are almost always slacker.

-CJB


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, the design has sag (in this case something like 35mm of sag/a degree and a half) included. Unsagged it's much slacker.

Frustratingly there is not a standard way to report that among manufacturers, so it can be tricky to compare bikes to each other unless you're able to measure them in person.

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Aha! That'll explain it then, thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

You wanted action shots, I give you actions shots!... 



















Oh and the obligatory propped up against something shot too...










Found some really nice loading type switchbacky loveliness to play on today, this bike surprises me just how nimble it is when it matters.

Also enjoying the Ergon GE1 Factory grips, not sure which I prefer compared to the ESI but they are definitely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Basking in the glory of tackling a pretty hard hill.










Fence monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've finally found a downside to the UW...

Having 4 sets of wheels and feeling like I have to use them all despite knowing I'll revert back to the 29x3.0's!!

Seriously it has got to the stage where I have to stop myself wasting the time and energy involved! LOL.

I'm sure that I'll cave and have a go at running them at some point during the summer but right now that things are pretty bone dry up here at the moment, I'm finding that the Chupacabras are getting better and better. I'm PRing all my old trails and generally surprising myself and others. It's a good feeling!

I've spent the past few weeks really getting the bike dialled, settling the new brakes up where I like them, experimenting with the fork and even making micro adjustments to my controls and saddle. This is totally unique to me as in the past my bikes and I have been getting ready to part after 9 months or so. The custom route has definitely suited me.

Future upgrades:

Reverb Lever
Light Bicycle 45mm 29 wheelset
Raceface Next SL G4 Crankset with Cinch Powermeter
Push damper and service by TF Tuned

At that point I think I will officially be done!

Here's some more pics from today:























































Really enjoying standing up to pedal at the moment, I've been following James Wilson (Bike James/MTB Strength Training Systems) blog posts and videos since researching flat pedals and so far, I have found everything he says to be absolutely true and really helpful to my riding and fitness. I am aged a few uphill PR's today because standing and the UW really work well together!

I finally sold my Cannondale Habit last week, I hadn't rode it properly since getting this bike and I figured it was best to sell, so I did.

I've currently got a Pivot Switchblade on order to replace it in my stable as my full suspension bike but also because having borrowed one a while back I was struck with how it and my Waltworks share some characteristics, stiff frame and wheels, flipped chainrings to achieve more clearance etc. My thinking being that my next Waltworks (Walt and I have been speaking about this in detail) will be the culmination of my research spent on the Ultimate Warrior and possibly utilising similar standards to the Switchblade...

I can guarantee that despite the impending new bike, the Ultimate Warrior and I will still spend the most time together...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad you're enjoying the WW UW still and having fun tweaking it to your ultimate setup. I have already offered to help you with this problem and I'm feeling kind today, so am reminding you, just send the extra wheels to me and I'll dispose of them properly for you  

One other suggestion, ditch Strava/computer, just ride the bike and don't give a flying fock about KOMs or PRs or any of that $hit, just ride to have fun. I still have a normal wireless computer to keep track of time and mileage, but that's it, getting ride of all that other stuff to agonize over made riding so much more fun 



Just J said:


> I've finally found a downside to the UW...Having 4 sets of wheels and feeling like I have to use them all despite knowing I'll revert back to the 29x3.0's!!
> 
> Seriously it has got to the stage where I have to stop myself wasting the time and energy involved! LOL.
> .............


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Glad you're enjoying the WW UW still and having fun tweaking it to your ultimate setup. I have already offered to help you with this problem and I'm feeling kind today, so am reminding you, just send the extra wheels to me and I'll dispose of them properly for you
> 
> One other suggestion, ditch Strava/computer, just ride the bike and don't give a flying fock about KOMs or PRs or any of that $hit, just ride to have fun. I still have a normal wireless computer to keep track of time and mileage, but that's it, getting ride of all that other stuff to agonize over made riding so much more fun


Thank you, you are so good to me!  I hadn't forgotten about your kind offer, in fact I thought you might mention it as I was typing!

You are so right about Strava, I have largely given it up and don't tend to take half as much notice as I once did, but the more I ride the bike the more surprised I am at how capable it is and Strava kind of just quantifies this for me. I'm having so much fun on this thing, not even Strava can spoil that for me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, you know, I try   Seriously, just list all those wheels for sale and put the funds to the new wheels you want. I'd keep the Hodags and build some 45-50mm IW wheels for them to keep around for winter/sand/marshlands riding 



Just J said:


> Thank you, you are so good to me!  I hadn't forgotten about your kind offer, in fact I thought you might mention it as I was typing!
> 
> You are so right about Strava, I have largely given it up and don't tend to take half as much notice as I once did, but the more I ride the bike the more surprised I am at how capable it is and Strava kind of just quantifies this for me. I'm having so much fun on this thing, not even Strava can spoil that for me!  o


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well, you know, I try   Seriously, just list all those wheels for sale and put the funds to the new wheels you want. I'd keep the Hodags and build some 45-50mm IW wheels for them to keep around for winter/sand/marshlands riding


I've already got the Arc45's for the Hodags, that's a setup I'll definite use during the winter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A subtle change but a change none the less...









Race Face Next SL G4 cranks to replace the 4 year old SL's I have been running. They really have been fantastic cranks, originally being fitted to a Yeti SB95c then a Cove Hummer, Turner Burner and then the UW.

They were looking a little worse for wear so I'll put them in my spares for the next project.

Oh by the way, I won't be fitting the RF Cinch power meter any time soon at the £759 they're asking for them! Crazy price for what would only really be a toy.

The Light Bicycle rims are on their way to me along with the hubs etc from Hope.

Took the bike out to try a new DH trail last weekend, I've definitely found the sweet spot on the fork:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

How are you liking the pedals? I get get over the weight of them.

Which is ironic because I don't get the love of the RaceFace cranks since XTR with a single ring are only 95g heavier and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> How are you liking the pedals? I get get over the weight of them.
> 
> Which is ironic because I don't get the love of the RaceFace cranks since XTR with a single ring are only 95g heavier and a lot cheaper.


I just really like Raceface, always have. It's not about the weight for me. 

I LOVE the Catalysts, they really have changed my riding for the better. Years of abuse on clipped pedals (I won't call them clipless! LOL) meant I have had to suffer some really bad foot pain and these have helped get me back to a normal way of life again. The mid-foot riding position just works and everything James Wilson has to say on the matter really is true as far as I can gather. I definitely don't miss my Crank Brothers and the weight doesn't matter to me as I've already mentioned. I even run these on my CX and commuter bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> How are you liking the pedals? I get get over the weight of them.
> 
> Which is ironic because I don't get the love of the RaceFace cranks since XTR with a single ring are only 95g heavier and a lot cheaper.


One note worth mentioning again is that this bike was designed around Raceface Cinch cranks with a flipped ring so that's another reason why I chose to run these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably the best invention since the... Dropper post!










Had a quick spin and I really like the position and lever feel, Rockshox really have knocked it out the park with this one in my opinion!

PS - this thing is nearly done now, feels good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

This thread is long and AFAIR, you haven't, but if you haven't tried a DHF 3.0"x29", then you're not done yet  Seriously, I ordered one for my rigid Monkey and got it this weekend, cannot believe the size of the knobs, don't think I'll be able to push this thing to loose grip/traction  Pic attached is next to a 29x2.3" DHF 

Yawn, I'll believe that when they place handcuffs on you and take away your credit card  



Just J said:


> PS - this thing is nearly done now, feels good!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> This thread is long and AFAIR, you haven't, but if you haven't tried a DHF 3.0"x29", then you're not done yet  Seriously, I ordered one for my rigid Monkey and got it this weekend, cannot believe the size of the knobs, don't think I'll be able to push this thing to loose grip/traction  Pic attached is next to a 29x2.3" DHF
> 
> Yawn, I'll believe that when they place handcuffs on you and take away your credit card
> 
> View attachment 1138505


Ha ha yes you make a (harsh but) fair point there, I do need to try a DHF... Looks meaty, does it measure a true 3.0"?...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, yes it does, 75mm at 11 PSI on an i39 rim and hasn't had time nor a proper ride to start stretching, hoping to take it out tomorrow AM for a good ride  Good thing is, if you've got a moto and you need a front tyre and run a 29" wheel, it may well work 



Just J said:


> Ha ha yes you make a (harsh but) fair point there, I do need to try a DHF... Looks meaty, does it measure a true 3.0"?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yes, yes it does, 75mm at 11 PSI on an i39 rim and hasn't had time nor a proper ride to start stretching, hoping to take it out tomorrow AM for a good ride  Good thing is, if you've got a moto and you need a front tyre and run a 29" wheel, it may well work


LOL Cheers, I think I'd be interested in pairing one of these up to a Chupacabra on the rear, I bet that would be a killer combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Running it paired with a Rekon+ 650Bx2.8" on the rear, seriously makes those knobs looks anemic  Will take the camera on the ride and post pics and thoughts.


Just J said:


> LOL Cheers, I think I'd be interested in pairing one of these up to a Chupacabra on the rear, I bet that would be a killer combination.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Running it paired with a Rekon+ 650Bx2.8" on the rear, seriously makes those knobs looks anemic  Will take the camera on the ride and post pics and thoughts.


That would be great thank you! Enjoy the ride! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, despite not feeling like it when the alarm went off at 4:45am, got out for 4 hours this AM on the rigid to give the DHF+ a go and glad I did, but didn't plan to be out that long and heat took a bit of a toll. Tyre rolls really well for it's size and knobbage, can't say I noticed any increase in RR, also while it did have some self turn in once you initiated a turn, depending on terrain, it did not have the self steer of the Chronicle I had on before that started to steer itself as soon as you even began to lean the bike.

Only had one real DH _(was more slow tech, up/down/rolling trails)_, but I hit 23mph on it _(gravel double track, pretty rough and rutted)_ and despite being a bit tentative, I still did try just turning it in in some spots without braking and it would just turn, don't think if you ride it hard and use the side knobs that you'll get this tyre to slip/wash too easily.

Really wish I could fit a 29+ is the rear, but honestly the Rekon+ did an awesome job matching up to the DHF+. Had set the DHF to 11 PSI at home, but let some air out along the trail and when I checked when I got home, was down to 8PSI, had no issues with rolling etc at that pressure on the i39s and me kitted about 180lbs. Rekon was at 15 PSI.



Just J said:


> That would be great thank you! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> So, despite not feeling like it when the alarm went off at 4:45am, got out for 4 hours this AM on the rigid to give the DHF+ a go and glad I did, but didn't plan to be out that long and heat took a bit of a toll. Tyre rolls really well for it's size and knobbage, can't say I noticed any increase in RR, also while it did have some self turn in once you initiated a turn, depending on terrain, it did not have the self steer of the Chronicle I had on before that started to steer itself as soon as you even began to lean the bike.
> 
> Only had one real DH _(was more slow tech, up/down/rolling trails)_, but I hit 23mph on it _(gravel double track, pretty rough and rutted)_ and despite being a bit tentative, I still did try just turning it in in some spots without braking and it would just turn, don't think if you ride it hard and use the side knobs that you'll get this tyre to slip/wash too easily.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report LyNx, really appreciate it. The Rekon is a great tyre, definitely my favourite 27.5+ tyre and I'm sure compliments the DHF well.

I've not noticed any self steer from my Chups, I've only really seen this on fatbike tyres on other bikes so I'm keen to see if the DHF do this on my Walt. Actually, thanking about it I remember feeling it on an Orange Five 29 to a scary degree too.

Unfortunately I can't get the tyres over here, I've waited and waited for them to come into stock to no avail so I'm going to have to be a little more patient yet before I can try them out myself.

Your bike looks like a lot of fun and so does the scenery! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Next day have them, old chap:

TB96834100 29" Maxxis MinionDHF 30


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Next day have them, old chap:
> 
> TB96834100 29" Maxxis MinionDHF 30


Thank you, I had seen them but I'm looking for the 3C version and Nextdaytyres have supposedly been getting them since February... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, that really blows, can't believe I got mine within a week, even down on a tropical island   Do like I did, order it from Amazon, or Jenson or another site that has them and just ship it in -_ I had a friend travelling,so they brought it in for me this time._ Forgot to mention that even down at 8 PSI on only an i39 rim the widest outer knobs still measure 75mm and casing measures 72mm.



JustJ said:


> Unfortunately I can't get the tyres over here, I've waited and waited for them to come into stock to no avail so I'm going to have to be a little more patient yet before I can try them out myself.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Wow, that really blows, can't believe I got mine within a week, even down on a tropical island   Do like I did, order it from Amazon, or Jenson or another site that has them and just ship it in -_ I had a friend travelling,so they brought it in for me this time._ Forgot to mention that even down at 8 PSI on only an i39 rim the widest outer knobs still measure 75mm and casing measures 72mm.


I'll have a hunt around, thanks. 

Good news on the sizing, I'll probably wait until my new rims arrive before putting it on anything then we can compare notes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Found one and ordered it, hopefully will have it just in time for the new wheelset!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Just ordered the Restrap frame bag - small, like yours. Perfect size, imo, for what I need on med to longer rides, and will fit my frame nicely I hope. Looks great on your bike and like the company and quality p roduct that should last years to come. Thanks for the the posts and really nice HT! :thumbsup:

https://restrap.co.uk/collections/frame-bags


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Just ordered the Restrap frame bag - small, like yours. Perfect size, imo, for what I need on med to longer rides, and will fit my frame nicely I hope. Looks great on your bike and like the company and quality p roduct that should last years to come. Thanks for the the posts and really nice HT! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://restrap.co.uk/collections/frame-bags


Thank you, I'm really glad you like my bike and the restrap bag! It's a great bag and really handy, pack it well though or you will get rattles. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So I may have been a little more quiet than usual on the Waltworks front but that's because I've been setting up my new toy:










It's an awesome bit of kit and I really like what they've done with the frame and Superboost in order to make a very stiff and fast bike for bigger guys, but we're not here to talk about a Pivot Switchblade although it does hold a certain relevance in my next run of OCD fuelled testing madness!...

Anyway I've taken the Pivot out on a few rides and was missing my Waltworks so I took Payton out this morning for a bit of a summery schralpfest.

First things first, the orange crank boots arrived:










Seconds out and it was time to get rad. And rad I certainly got, so much so that the extra confidence that this bike and the Pivot have given me recently resulted in a bit of an off descending down a rough side of the highest peak we have locally to me, Little Roseberry, North Yorkshire. I'm fine though, thankfully, it's probably the first real fall I've had on the bike and the dry, dusty conditions probably contributed a little.










What is becoming apparent is that I made the right decision replacing my Cannondale Habit, that I disliked riding since I built the Waltworks, with the Pivot. These two bikes sit well in my garage with my intentions of them.

The Waltworks fits me like a glove, obviously, although the Pivot is as close to the right fit as any of the shelf bike I've ridden or read the specs of. Payton will always be my go to bike for most rides and certainly of all day rides where comfort is paramount and it'll also be the bike for short fast rips too. The Pivot is the bike I'll take when things get rowdy or unknown as the suspension provides that extra bit of confidence. I'm selling that bike short on here, it's a ripper but as I say, this isn't the place to discuss it but it will be referred to later on, on a different but similar project, maybe...

The Ultimate Warrior never ceases to amaze me at just how capable a hardtail can be, steeps, drops, jumps, the lot are handled with aplomb. I know, I say this all the time, I just wish that everyone could sample Walt's magic or at least borrow his wand he used to cast his spells on his creations!



















Something interesting that I kind of found by accident recently was this:










It's a One Up Components Switch ring for Raceface Cinch cranks. This model specifically is for Superboost equipped bikes like the Pivot Switchblade. BUT closer inspection showed me that this ring can be ran on the Ultimate Warrior without the need to flip the ring like I do with the Absolute Black oval chainring and the Standard Raceface rings. Cool stuff, it gives me options and I like options.

Hopefully I'll have the new rims in this week, they've taken a while to get through customs but I'll probably pick them up tomorrow and get them built up. It'll be nice to try the wheeleset out with the wider rims, see if they make a difference. The Chupacabras still measure up at a hair over 3" on the 35mm Raceface Arc rims but I'm sure the 45mm rims will give a little more squared contact area to the tyre. We'll see...

That'll be it then, I'm settled on an optimum wheelsize, LyNx was right again! Although I'm curious to ride the other wheels again, I have so far stopped myself from going to the trouble of swapping back and forth. Changing the chainstay length, bottom bracket height, swapping the cassette and discs out and readjusting the derailleur. I'll see what happens when I'm bored one day though! LOL.

Bikes are great aren't they?!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you get the DHF on there yet? I took my Monkey out for it's first proper ride with lots of fairly steep, tech DHs yesterday with the DHF upfront and despite the relatively steep HTA and not a lot of time on real tech with the rigid, it handled so good, so much so that I know for certain I'll be acquiring the one of the new, slacker & longer frames hopefully before years end. 
Will be trying to head to our really tech DHs sometime this week to really give it a go, see if I can handle it body wise, as I'm fairly certain the bike can, just need to relearn to use the entire body as suspension (doing much better than when I first took it out a bit back).

Please throw a link to any thread with discussion on the SB, it's a very interesting bike and I'm curious to see what you try on it


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Did you get the DHF on there yet? I took my Monkey out for it's first proper ride with lots of fairly steep, tech DHs yesterday with the DHF upfront and despite the relatively steep HTA and not a lot of time on real tech with the rigid, it handled so good, so much so that I know for certain I'll be acquiring the one of the new, slacker & longer frames hopefully before years end.
> Will be trying to head to our really tech DHs sometime this week to really give it a go, see if I can handle it body wise, as I'm fairly certain the bike can, just need to relearn to use the entire body as suspension (doing much better than when I first took it out a bit back).
> 
> Please throw a link to any thread with discussion on the SB, it's a very interesting bike and I'm curious to see what you try on it


Hi LyNx

My DHF hasn't arrived yet, the company who I bought it off emailed me the following day to tell me it was out of stock until 5th June due to a change in the UK Maxxis distributor. Hopefully it'll be here this week... If not, I'll have to think again.

I'm not sure if I'll try anything on the Switchblade to be fair, it came with everything I'd need out of the box. Eagle XX1, Ultimate brakes, wide Carbon Reynolds 29" wheels with WT Minions, 2.5 DHF and 2.4 DHR, Fox 36 coupled to a X2, Padloc Carbon bars and grips, 50mm stem and a Fox Transfer dropper. It's not an experiment really other than to test out the latest hub standard on a really stiff chassis. It's a big bike able to take on everything from all day trail riding up to bike park stuff. It's a lot of fun and pushes me to take bigger lines. I reckon the frame could fit 3.0 tyres in though!... 

Here's a link to the Switchblade thread in the Pivot forum, I post on there. 

Pivot Switchblade

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1012800&share_fid=23347&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well first of all, look what arrived!





































I should be mounting this bad boy to my LB's in the next few days...

Then there's this:










Not something I wanted to do but I'm having to have Payton re-powder coated, more on that later...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Monstrous, aren't they? 


Just J said:


> Well first of all, look what arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally giving in and admitting I was right about the colour   j/k Curious to hear the why.


> Then there's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Monstrous, aren't they?
> 
> Finally giving in and admitting I was right about the colour   j/k Curious to hear the why.


They certainly are monstrous! Looking forward to trying it out soon.

Ha ha yes LyNx, thanks to you I realised the error of my ways and I've decided to get the rattle can out to try and colour it in so it matches all the orange parts I've bought! Ha! I wish! 

No, cutting a long story short, this started happening pretty much immediately having built the bike up.





































Clearly I wasn't keen on sharing this up until now, but it was going to come out one way or another.

Not sure if you can see the bubbling up underneath the powder but it resulted in this all over the frame.










I don't know who Walt used for this powder coating but apparently they have gone bust and I'm left trying to find a reliable coater in the UK that can turn the frame around quickly with top results.

There was an option to send back to Walt but we both deemed it risky, expensive and lengthy.

One negative experience in this whole experience I guess, but not one I'm happy about either. It's a good job me and Payton were made for each other, that's for sure! 

Trying to decide on what colour to have it powdered now?!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Ouch, poor Payton! 

When I was out riding last week a couple of my friends were talking about powder coat... one was raving about Triple S in Bingley, expensive, but they do exactly how you want it i.e. treads you want kept clean etc. and their finish is apparently second to none.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Ouch, poor Payton!
> 
> When I was out riding last week a couple of my friends were talking about powder coat... one was raving about Triple S in Bingley, expensive, but they do exactly how you want it i.e. treads you want kept clean etc. and their finish is apparently second to none.


I've also heard good things about Triple S thank you, I might give them a go. My initial thoughts were to go to Fat Crestions for a fancy paint job but they seem to be a bit busy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So here are the deets on the new tyres with some comparisons:

Weight with cages, tools, spare tube, pedals etc.

Before/After:

31 lbs 12oz/32.04oz
14.39kg/14.62kg

Raceface Arc 35 wheels with Chupacabras

Front - 77.36mm/3.046" - 2.09kg

Rear - 77.22mm/3.040" - 2.56kg

LB wheels with Minion front/Chupacabra rear

Front - DHF 75.76mm/2.981" - 2.33kg

Rear - 79.14mm/3.116" - 2.57kg

I was surprised that the LB wheels came out heavier all in but that was down to me topping the sealant.

Obviously I expected the Minion to be heavier than the Chups.

I was equally surprised that the Chups measure up bigger on a 35mm rim than the Minion on a 45mm rim but, again some of that could be down to the Chups being well stretched over the past few months of riding.

The Minion is a lot taller though and you can see the space between the front tyre and the fork arch is tighter.



















The shape of the Chup is definitely more square and the sidewalls are flatter on the wider rim, wether or not that's a good thing is to be seen however...



















As LyNx says (jeesh it must be nice to be right ALL of the time!) this thing really is monstrous, it seems to roll really well too and I don't notice the weight at all even when getting the front end up and over things and playing about. I haven't had a proper ride on the new wheels and tyre as yet though so I'll post more thoughts as I have them.










Face off



















Just for reference the tyre at the top is a 29x2.3 Minion, against the 3.0 and 2.5WT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sucks about the finish, clearly the frame was not properly prepped before powder  Find yourself a good place that will do proper prep, get her done up right 

As to the tyres, just checked mine that I've had for a few weeks now and on my i35s @ 10 PSI I get 3"/76mm exactly at widest knob, which to me is quite fine. Think you're going to have to be especially careful with threading it through any tight, rocky spots, sidewalls look really straight, rims quite exposed. 

Oh and those orange hubs look :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks LyNx, yeah I'll spend some time this week speaking to some coaters, see what's what. Part of me just thinks ride it and refurb when there's more rust than olive left on it!

Definitely not worried by those missing millimetres on the Maxxis, their knobs more than make up for that! Ha ha, just realised what I typed there!

I will see how I get on threading through rocks though, I had not problem with my Arc 35's, they've been awesome wheels but others suggested I was missing out by running narrower rims so I'll see how the new ones go. 

Glad you like those hubs, they were just for you! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I guess you could ride the frame until it got really bad, but I'm somehow thinking that's not you and you've managed to deal with it up until now and you're at about your limit. Only downside to leaving it to worsen it you're going to need to keep a good eye on it and make sure to oil all exposed spots to try and limit rust. Another option instead of getting it PCd again would be to have it stripped and do a patina finish 

Strange that while the Chupas measure wider than the DHF, that the sidewalls appear to run so much straigher than them, would lead me to believe that if you measured the bead to bead, the DHF would either come out the same or wider than the Chupa. You may want to try running the new wheels complete and then try running the Arc35 rear and see if you feel any differences, such as tyre roll between the 2. You already say the Arc rear is lighter than the carbon, so would actually give you a lighter setup.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, sorry to hear of the faulty finish. Damn! Hope you get it sorted expediently! Being without a fine rig like that can be frustrating.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, sorry to hear of the faulty finish. Damn! Hope you get it sorted expediently! Being without a fine rig like that can be frustrating.


Thank you, I can't pretend that I'm not a little frustrated over this, not what I expected within a few months after paying for a custom frame, but hey ho, these things happen! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Fortunately, I am fairly close to a highly renowned powdercoater located in Denver known as Spectrum. Wanna piano finish? Go with Spectrum and pull out the gold card tho.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I guess you could ride the frame until it got really bad, but I'm somehow thinking that's not you and you've managed to deal with it up until now and you're at about your limit. Only downside to leaving it to worsen it you're going to need to keep a good eye on it and make sure to oil all exposed spots to try and limit rust. Another option instead of getting it PCd again would be to have it stripped and do a patina finish
> 
> Strange that while the Chupas measure wider than the DHF, that the sidewalls appear to run so much straigher than them, would lead me to believe that if you measured the bead to bead, the DHF would either come out the same or wider than the Chupa. You may want to try running the new wheels complete and then try running the Arc35 rear and see if you feel any differences, such as tyre roll between the 2. You already say the Arc rear is lighter than the carbon, so would actually give you a lighter setup.


You know me well! Yes it has been eating me for months and now I'm ready to bust. I love the patina finish but not sure how I'd cope with it. Judging by the rust coming through I think the steel that has been used needs to be well covered especially with our climate. I was considering having a couple of extra guides welded on by a frame builder but I don't want to void the warranty. I was thinking about a couple of paragon bolt on guide on the headtube and a rear brake guide on the underside of the yoke.

I measured the tyres again this afternoon, I always measure the widest point of the tyre:



















It's definitely not something I'm stressing over though.

I should have weighed the rims before building the wheels but they're actually a little lighter than the Arcs, the weight was in the sealant I topped up. They do feel more lively than the Arcs so I'm happy so far. The Arcs will probably run some 2.5WT Shorties for the real mud we get in the winter. Nice to have the option.

I've been riding the Switchblade for the past couple of weeks but I tell you that every time I get back on Payton she just makes me smile so much. Such a lively and fun ride made even better with these new wheels I'm sure. Hoping to get some time riding his week before stripping her down for her spruce up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Fortunately, I am fairly close to a highly renowned powdercoater located in Denver known as Spectrum. Wanna piano finish? Go with Spectrum and pull out the gold card tho.


I love Spectrum's work, I had a Tracer they coated for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sweet job, indeed! Pix, well you know that story...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, most definitely they do fantastic work, but you also pay for that, because as they say, "Time is money" and doing stuff like that takes a load of time and patience. Then for J there's the PITA of shipping too and fro, duties. tariffs etc.



BansheeRune said:


> Fortunately, I am fairly close to a highly renowned powdercoater located in Denver known as Spectrum. Wanna piano finish? Go with Spectrum and pull out the gold card tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, most definitely they do fantastic work, but you also pay for that, because as they say, "Time is money" and doing stuff like that takes a load of time and patience. Then for J there's the PITA of shipping too and fro, duties. tariffs etc.


That's where the gold card comes into the picture. For J, hope there is a finisher nearby. Damn, the down time will be painful but I understand the 
"make it bitchen again" as well.

I've done a few paint jobs over the years with House of Color finishes, very time consuming and expensive being a 5 part paint scheme.

Very partial to my bikes, indeed!

Btw, nice sig. Been there done that 3 years ago with heart surgery and flatlining on the table.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Shouldn't this be covered under the frame warranty? I mean what did the builder say? "Sorry **** happens, now go pay more money and repaint it?"


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gpgalanis said:


> Shouldn't this be covered under the frame warranty? I mean what did the builder say? "Sorry **** happens, now go pay more money and repaint it?"


Walt said he would re-powder the frame but I'd need to get it back to him myself and there are not insignificant costs and risks involved in doing so when sending between the UK and US.

He also offered to contribute towards the work.

Walt is definitely standing by his products and I cannot fault that although I get the impression that paint or powder is probably not as high on the list of priorities as it would be from the likes of other builders like Independent Fabricators or Stinner and such like.

I knew this at the beginning though but didn't factor in the inconvenience of having to have it coated so soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Somehow I missed the US - UK point. Good to hear that he is willing to support you anyway. Personally​ because I get a little crazy about scratches I would most probably paint it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gpgalanis said:


> Somehow I missed the US - UK point. Good to hear that he is willing to support you anyway. Personally because I get a little crazy about scratches I would most probably paint it.


Yeah I can't stand scratches etc either but this went waaaay beyond a scratch and my OCD went off the charts! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just J said:


> Yeah I can't stand scratches etc either but this went waaaay beyond a scratch and my OCD went off the charts! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Called my local (San Diego, CA) powder coater.

$100 for sandblast and powder coat. They can do steel, aluminum or titanium bikes.
What is the big deal?

I imagine England might have different prices but it couldn't be that much more.

Never had a mountain bike that didn't get dinged scratched or whatever. I call it patina! Steel can rust from a scratch but also they can rust from the inside out as well.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

richwolf said:


> Called my local (San Diego, CA) powder coater.
> 
> $100 for sandblast and powder coat. They can do steel, aluminum or titanium bikes.
> What is the big deal?
> ...


Well the big deal seems to be that there aren't many reliable powder coaters who I can trust to mask everything off and do a good job and that the thing isn't even a year old and I'm having to try and find one.

I realise steel bikes can rust from a scratch. I've scratched quite a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt very kindly sent me a metal head tube badge and replacement decals, I am really happy because the frame goes off to Triple S next week for some love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Can somebody help me decide please? What goes with orange?!...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> Can somebody help me decide please? What goes with orange?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always a tough choice! My Waltworks is flat black and I really like the stealth look, but yours is a bit more, um, showy!

I kind of like that sparkly green at the bottom left, or the dark grey on the bottom row, 6th from the right. Or the dark green top row left. Or...

BTW, I have that metal headbadge as well, finally put it on this winter, I like it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Always a tough choice! My Waltworks is flat black and I really like the stealth look, but yours is a bit more, um, showy!
> 
> I kind of like that sparkly green at the bottom left, or the dark grey on the bottom row, 6th from the right. Or the dark green top row left. Or...
> 
> BTW, I have that metal headbadge as well, finally put it on this winter, I like it!


I can't quite believe it but they are my two favourite colour choices too! Along with the purple that's similar to the Tracer I posted a few posts back. Not sure how well purple would go with orange bits though?

How did you stick the badge on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say green or blue would go well with the orange bits. My picks would be 3rd from top left lighter green, 6th from left blue on the bottom. Bottom row looks like candy apple type finish, I love that .



Just J said:


> Can somebody help me decide please? What goes with orange?!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I'd say green or blue would go well with the orange bits. My picks would be 3rd from top left lighter green, 6th from left blue on the bottom. Bottom row looks like candy apple type finish, I love that .


Hmmm I do like the candy apple too but again not sure if it goes with orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Mint/Orange


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Stopbreakindown said:


> Mint/Orange


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Summer solstice rip around the park.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Deep metallic green, bottom row, far right.
=s


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

Purple goes well woth orange, but I would second Sparticus. Something close to brg would look awesome!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting indeed!

Here's a close up containing the main players...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

I think that it looks excellent as it is.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you, me too, apart from the scars, but chicks dig scars, right?! LOL

Speaking of chicks, the reason I'm not going with olive grey again is two fold. The first reason being that the finish that RAL number gave was more matte, when it was supposed to be gloss. Walt and I both thought it looked cool when it came back fro the powder coaters but clearly it lead to other issues. 

The second reason is because my wife describes the colour as "do you know when it was in the news that scientists created the most ugly colour in the world? That!".  LOL


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum, seems your wife and I had the same initial thoughts   Seriously, when it was a frame only, I really didn't like the colour, but once it was built, looked good.

Bold text translated...The real reason....  


Just J said:


> ..........._*The second reason*_ is because my wife describes the colour as "do you know when it was in the news that scientists created the most ugly colour in the world? That!".  LOL


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Interesting indeed!
> 
> Here's a close up containing the main players...


These all look so good you could start flipping a coin to let fate decide. You can't lose.
That said, I'm now leaning to the black on the left with the glitter... 
=s


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> These all look so good you could start flipping a coin to let fate decide. You can't lose.
> That said, I'm now leaning to the black on the left with the glitter...
> =s


I once had an Orange P7 in that colour, again my wife didn't like that colour either! LOL.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hum, seems your wife and I had the same initial thoughts   Seriously, when it was a frame only, I really didn't like the colour, but once it was built, looked good.
> 
> Bold text translated...The real reason....


You're not at all wrong there! 

Well I liked that colour!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


>


I like the grey, top row 5th from right....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking a bit sorry for herself but also looking forward to a fresh coat...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I vote the black. Black with the multi colored flake in it is amazing looking in the sun.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just my 2 cents, I always like MTB's that pop when ya see them on the trail. IMO the green or blue looks real nice and would go with the orange accents. That being said, your bike and your money, I don't think you can make a wrong choice honestly.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd feel bad for you except for the fact that you've got that "backup" blue thing hanging behind her 


Just J said:


> Looking a bit sorry for herself but also looking forward to a fresh coat...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I'd feel bad for you except for the fact that you've got that "backup" blue thing hanging behind her


Ha ha yes Kara softens the blow somewhat I will admit, bonding time for her and I at the moment! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts on the colour, it is appreciated. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks for everyone's thoughts on the colour, it is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So what did you decide on? Or is it a secret until she comes back?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> So what did you decide on? Or is it a secret until she comes back?


Not a secret as such, hopefully more of a pleasant surprise! 

I sent her off today so hopefully we'll all see what it comes back like soon... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

That green in the lower left is nice. The gray from your main players would look great with orange bits! Looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well we won't have very long to wait, Triple S emailed me yesterday to tell me it will be finished and sent out today, so I'm planning on building her back up this weekend!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It's back! But now I need a new Niner Biocentric II and BB because I've stripped the threads. FML etc etc! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a sneak peek before it's finished, I ordered the new BB etc this morning so should have it all ready mid week.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Good choice on the color! It looks even more bad ass now!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Good choice on the color! It looks even more bad ass now!! :thumbsup:


Thank you, glad you like it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks really good, like the sparkle black with the orange. How come so much protective tape on the top tube, do the controls hit if the bar spins?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Looks really good, like the sparkle black with the orange. How come so much protective tape on the top tube, do the controls hit if the bar spins?


Unfortunately yes they do.

It's actually a really dark grey in real life, I'm happy with the way it turned out, it gives the bike a total new look although I'll always hold a candle for the uglive grey! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Wow, it looks great. I thought I read on some other threads of folks not being able to fit the 29x3.0 minions on their fox 34 27.5 plus forks but looks like you have plenty of room.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

noosa2 said:


> Wow, it looks great. I thought I read on some other threads of folks not being able to fit the 29x3.0 minions on their fox 34 27.5 plus forks but looks like you have plenty of room.


Thanks noosa!  No issues, there's definitely less room between the arch and tyre than what you get with the Chups but I've seen less space on a Pike with 29x2.35's too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking good J! Might be time for a carbon bar though


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Looking good J! Might be time for a carbon bar though


Thanks Ian, I'll stick with my Ti Thomson though! LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This was tonight's job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> This was tonight's job.


A little tricky to obtain that over here, well done! ACF90 is also branded as being a good alternative, I did my forks and it was the most messy processes ever, that and you need to re-apply every now and again; I ended up sticking my frame in our sauna and used waxoyl to coat the inside with, it turned to liquid as soon as it hit the hot metal so you could swirl it around the same as F.S.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> A little tricky to obtain that over here, well done! ACF90 is also branded as being a good alternative, I did my forks and it was the most messy processes ever, that and you need to re-apply every now and again; I ended up sticking my frame in our sauna and used waxoyl to coat the inside with, it turned to liquid as soon as it hit the hot metal so you could swirl it around the same as F.S.


I got it from 18 Bikes, had to pay for them to courier it to me as the Royal Mail class it as dangerous. It definitely is messy, it's a bit of peace of mind though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, if that's the case, hope you've got a good bit of that stuff, because I know it would drive me crazy not being applied properly with air bubbles/ripples, so know it will drive you nuts. Another alternative which I think would go on easier and the carbon would look sick 


Just J said:


> Unfortunately yes they do.
> 
> It's actually a really dark grey in real life, I'm happy with the way it turned out, it gives the bike a total new look although I'll always hold a candle for the uglive grey!
> 
> ...


Bit bass-ackwards wouldn't you say J? Normally do that before you build the bike up 



Just J said:


> This was tonight's job.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well, if that's the case, hope you've got a good bit of that stuff, because I know it would drive me crazy not being applied properly with air bubbles/ripples, so know it will drive you nuts. Another alternative which I think would go on easier and the carbon would look sick
> 
> Bit bass-ackwards wouldn't you say J? Normally do that before you build the bike up


The bubbles have pretty much disappeared since LyNx. It's All Mountain Style stuff which I've used before. But yes you're right! LOL 

I got a bit excited then remembered I needed to apply the frame saver! I stripped things back and started again though.

This has just arrived!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, glad to see Peyton is back in the game! Looks nice in "gun metal". Goes nicely with the "new black" (orange) parts. 
Lookin forward to some ride reports now that your bike is in its glory again. 

Like getting a new bike all over again!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, glad to see Peyton is back in the game! Looks nice in "gun metal". Goes nicely with the "new black" (orange) parts.
> Lookin forward to some ride reports now that your bike is in its glory again.
> 
> Like getting a new bike all over again!!


Thanks very much! Can't wait to get back on her this weekend!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

You're welcome, J!! 

Why the hell wait? Nite rides can be awesome too, just sayin...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> You're welcome, J!!
> 
> Why the hell wait? Nite rides can be awesome too, just sayin...


They can and it's light until 10pm here at the moment, but I'll still need a bottom bracket for full awesomeness!  LOL

I should have a Raceface BB tomorrow for it, they fit the Niner Bio a lot better than the Hope although their bearings will last 5 minutes so no doubt I'll end up ordering another Hope or something before long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, good to hear it's settled itself down, 'cause I know you're OCD just like me and it'd bug the crap out of you.

As to rushing to build it then remember you forgot to do the frame saver, also been there, done that, only "downside" to steel.

Some people would think you're crazy rushing to build this bike back up when you've got that lovely blue machine just hanging there, but those are the people who haven't ridden a nice PLUS steel frame. Really need to stop riding my Monkey as it's making me want the new version more and more, because right now it can handle quite a lot and with new geo and TAs, it'd probably have me pushing even harder. Took the alu HT out last week after riding the Monkey almost exclusive and the rear just felt so harsh compared, definitely sticking to my moto of either riding rigid or FS, no HT, you cash cheques upfront that the rear can't and it hurts 



Just J said:


> The bubbles have pretty much disappeared since LyNx. It's All Mountain Style stuff which I've used before. But yes you're right! LOL
> 
> I got a bit excited then remembered I needed to apply the frame saver! I stripped things back and started again though.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well, good to hear it's settled itself down, 'cause I know you're OCD just like me and it'd bug the crap out of you.
> 
> As to rushing to build it then remember you forgot to do the frame saver, also been there, done that, only "downside" to steel.
> 
> Some people would think you're crazy rushing to build this bike back up when you've got that lovely blue machine just hanging there, but those are the people who haven't ridden a nice PLUS steel frame. Really need to stop riding my Monkey as it's making me want the new version more and more, because right now it can handle quite a lot and with new geo and TAs, it'd probably have me pushing even harder. Took the alu HT out last week after riding the Monkey almost exclusive and the rear just felt so harsh compared, definitely sticking to my moto of either riding rigid or FS, no HT, you cash cheques upfront that the rear can't and it hurts


Well it's a testament to just how good the Waltworks is when I've got a Switchblade but have to rush to build up the steel hardtail. The SB is awesome, such a good tech climber and goes downhill with total confidence but the UW fits me perfectly and that alone is worth a lot I'm sure, it's just so comfortable and wants to do everything well.

I must admit that since getting the Pivot some of the chunkier stuff feels harsher when I ride the Waltworks but it's nowhere near as harsh as other hardtail I've owned, it feels like a short travel FS most of the time. You really need to give one a try LyNx! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Lynx, I can certainly understand the rush to build it up! Did that with my fresh Wildcat while waiting for bits to arrive. Jonesin to ride it was the prollem!
Had everything but the crankset on hand... Sittin on a +squish in front of the tube made it even worse! 

Then, delivery day arrives... The postman delivered and gave the wrong box keys to my neighbor and I. I took their package to them, and they left my package in the post box... The key has to be reset by the postman when a delivery arrives and key was stuck in the damn box. Luckily, the neighbor didn't let the door latch when they discovered they had the wrong key. I was freakin out cause I wanted to ride my new +squish for the holiday weekend and thought I wouldn't be able to get the crankset till the next day the post was on duty... Talk about the jones going into overdrive!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Lynx, I can certainly understand the rush to build it up! Did that with my fresh Wildcat while waiting for bits to arrive. Jonesin to ride it was the prollem!
> Had everything but the crankset on hand... Sittin on a +squish in front of the tube made it even worse!
> 
> Then, delivery day arrives... The postman delivered and gave the wrong box keys to my neighbor and I. I took their package to them, and they left my package in the post box... The key has to be reset by the postman when a delivery arrives and key was stuck in the damn box. Luckily, the neighbor didn't let the door latch when they discovered they had the wrong key. I was freakin out cause I wanted to ride my new +squish for the holiday weekend and thought I wouldn't be able to get the crankset till the next day the post was on duty... Talk about the jones going into overdrive!!


Sounds like a nightmare, like when I felt the threads cross in my BB's!! 

So where can we see this new bike Bansh?...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here ya go!

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rsd-wildcat-ride-pix-reports-1044391.html

The Wildcat is editor in chief of the thread.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rsd-wildcat-ride-pix-reports-1044391.html
> 
> The Wildcat is editor in chief of the thread.


Thanks! Going to have a look now!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hehe, and you thought it was a troll, didn'tcha!! XD


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Hehe, and you thought it was a troll, didn'tcha!! XD


LOL no not at all I just love seeing other people's bikes and hearing about them and I was too lazy to go have a look through the forum trying to find your new bike!  Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> I should have a Raceface BB tomorrow for it, they fit the Niner Bio a lot better than the Hope although their bearings will last 5 minutes so no doubt


Raceface BB..... once they get noisy, Get a set of blind pullers and pull the bearings, replace with SKF bearings (Packed with grease) and it will run smooth a butter. SKF's are miles better than Hope... :thumbsup: Out of interest I have the same EBB, what did you strip (so I can avoid)?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Raceface BB..... once they get noisy, Get a set of blind pullers and pull the bearings, replace with SKF bearings (Packed with grease) and it will run smooth a butter. SKF's are miles better than Hope... :thumbsup: Out of interest I have the same EBB, what did you strip (so I can avoid)?
> 
> View attachment 1145160
> 
> ...


Thank you that is some awesome advice, I shall do that and wish I kept all my other RF BB's I've had in recent years!

The thread from the Hope BB into the Biocentric binded, the threads didn't look stripped but they were impossible to insert. It's a bit of a weird one to be honest as I am not ham fisted as a rule either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It's finished. I'm excited. Going to post some more pics and info later.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I'm back so here's a few more pics and a few words...

I'm REALLY happy with the way this turned out, I just think it works.










I decided to try out the One Up Components Switch chain ring as it has Superboost spacing (designed for the Pivot Switchblade) and doesn't need to be flipped, it's a little more understated than the gold Absolute Black traction ring and I think it looks good for it. I matched it all up with some black Pedalling Innovations Catalyst Pedals and obviously the black Raceface Cinch BB.




























I've also got a bit of a fetish with carrying my kit on my bike that I think I've mentioned before. When I saw the One Up EDC on Instagram I knew I had to have it, the ability to carry tools in the steerer tube got me all excited. I fitted one to my Pivot a few weeks ago and was so impressed with how easy it was to professionally fit so I put one on Payton.










Basically it holds a multi tool, tyre lever, chain breakers, spoke keys, and a little capsule that you can store zip ties and a few small bits (band aids etc) in or you can put a CO2 cartridge in there instead. I chose to run one of their new pumps instead where I hold a co2 cartridge and a Dynaplug Racer tubeless repair kit. I store my spare tyre on a Back Country Research Strap under my saddle, a couple of King Cages on there and I'm good to go without having to pack for every occasion. I'd still run a hydration pack for long days but this keeps more weight off my back which suits me fine!

The bike without all this crap (and pedals) weighs under 29 lbs. Not bad I thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice, that's not a bad weight at all. I'll be getting an One Up EDC for my steer tube as well, genius idea IMO.

Honestly, I like it like this a lot more than the original color. 

Hopefully now you get to just enjoy it for a long time!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Nice, that's not a bad weight at all. I'll be getting an One Up EDC for my steer tube as well, genius idea IMO.
> 
> Honestly, I like it like this a lot more than the original color.
> 
> Hopefully now you get to just enjoy it for a long time!


Thank you, I hope so too! 

Yes the EDC is a genius idea, a few people don't like it because you need to put threads into the steerer but a star nut can cause more damage to the inside so it certainly doesn't bother me. I'd recommend one to anyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just J said:


> Thank you that is some awesome advice, I shall do that and wish I kept all my other RF BB's I've had in recent years!
> 
> The thread from the Hope BB into the Biocentric binded, the threads didn't look stripped but they were impossible to insert. It's a bit of a weird one to be honest as I am not ham fisted as a rule either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've been looking into this this evening and I also found these Enduro bearings:

https://www.westbrookcycles.co.uk/e...uxvvfoYpVeRPZpWsU9dKNwD_gxQf_Smi1UaAid68P8HAQ

These are from my LBS so I know I can get them and borrow their tools for pulling the Raceface ones out. But just wondering if you have any experience of them?

I noticed the Enduro bearings in my Hope BB felt a little gritty when I took it out last week. Not something I've ever had with Hope BB's in the past, especially after only a few months use....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Yes the EDC is a genius idea, a few people don't like it because you need to put threads into the steerer but a star nut can cause more damage to the inside so it certainly doesn't bother me.


As a machinist by trade, I think it's hilarious that people have this concern. Even if you don't want the tool, this is a way better method of putting preload on the headset bearings than a star nut.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> As a machinist by trade, I think it's hilarious that people have this concern. Even if you don't want the tool, this is a way better method of putting preload on the headset bearings than a star nut.


My thoughts exactly! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Did you look at the tool that';s magnetic and fits into the crank? Just curious, think the OneUp tool is very cool and great design, but if you're going to add weight to a bike, the lower the better IMHO.

And yes, have to agree with Nitros on the colour  

Also think the black ring looks better, the gold just stood out too much compared to the rest of the orange. Post some closeups of it and your clearance. Also you must need to place a For Sale ad for all the stuff you've tried on Payton that didn't work out


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

The OneUp idea is good but I am afraid that the fork warranty will be voided. I have asked OneUp about this in Facebook but never got any reply.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Did you look at the tool that';s magnetic and fits into the crank? Just curious, think the OneUp tool is very cool and great design, but if you're going to add weight to a bike, the lower the better IMHO.
> 
> And yes, have to agree with Nitros on the colour
> 
> Also think the black ring looks better, the gold just stood out too much compared to the rest of the orange. Post some closeups of it and your clearance. Also you must need to place a For Sale ad for all the stuff you've tried on Payton that didn't work out


I did look at the Anything Tool (I think it's called) (nope All In Multitool) but one, it doesn't fit in RF cranks and two, I've seen them rust within a couple of rides so on that basis I'm out. 

I'll take some close ups over the weekend and yes you're right I really should put some of this stuff up for sale! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Did you look at the tool that';s magnetic and fits into the crank? Just curious, think the OneUp tool is very cool and great design, but if you're going to add weight to a bike, the lower the better IMHO.
> 
> And yes, have to agree with Nitros on the colour
> 
> Also think the black ring looks better, the gold just stood out too much compared to the rest of the orange. Post some closeups of it and your clearance. Also you must need to place a For Sale ad for all the stuff you've tried on Payton that didn't work out


What's this magnetic tool holder that fits in the cranks you speak of? Sounds interesting.

Edit: Never mind, found it: https://www.allinmultitool.co.uk/

I like it! Agreed that's a better place to store tools, down low. Pricey though.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> What's this magnetic tool holder that fits in the cranks you speak of? Sounds interesting.


https://www.allinmultitool.co.uk/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

gpgalanis said:


> The OneUp idea is good but I am afraid that the fork warranty will be voided. I have asked OneUp about this in Facebook but never got any reply.


If these threads void the fork warranty, installing a star nut should void it too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gpgalanis said:


> The OneUp idea is good but I am afraid that the fork warranty will be voided. I have asked OneUp about this in Facebook but never got any reply.


The way I look at it is you get a one year warranty on a Fox fork, 2 if you're in the EU (I'm not sure if we, in the UK are in the EU or not to be honest?! ) and I've had my 34 a year next month. I doubt even Fox are at all bothered if you cut a 5mm thread in your steerer or not. It's a non issue if you see how neat their cutting tool performs the task.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> What's this magnetic tool holder that fits in the cranks you speak of? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Edit: Never mind, found it: https://www.allinmultitool.co.uk/
> 
> I like it! Agreed that's a better place to store tools, down low. Pricey though.


And it rusts with the slightest bit of moisture, which tends to gather down there.

The other on bike tool kit I considered apart from my Syncros bottle cage was the Industry 9 thru-axle but they are mega bucks and don't offer as many tools and options as the One Up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just for LyNx, as I was pumping tyres up and getting her ready for the weekend... 




























There's definitely more room with the 30T ring compared he the 32 and I'm also able to run the BB further back to achieve a shorter chainstay as it was always designed to run a 30T. I might lose a little too end but I've been running Eagle with a 30T ring on my Pivot as standard and it feels great everywhere else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Got my first ride in yesterday and the first proper ride on the new wheel and tyre setup most importantly. It has been raining a lot lately and there is a lot of puddles and mud again but thankfully the Minion DHF seemed unphased, giving the front end the extra confidence that may have been lacking a little with the Chups. I definitely didn't feel a difference in weight, probably thanks to the carbon rims.

The wheels feel awesome, so keen to spin up to speed and as I've been able to drop the psi a little (currently 15r/14f) there is some added traction there too. They feel a lot stiffer than my Arc wheels, the only downside is that the bike may feel a little harsher now, but I'm sure I have the option to lower the pressures in the tyres again, so I'm happy with that. Very happy with this wheelset.

The new One Up Switch chainring system seems great, I think the clocking must be slightly different than the Absolute black as I think it works better, more traction, smoother pedalling etc. These things are hard to quantify though and it could be that I've been riding my Pivot more lately that doesn't have an oval ring yet.

I realised on my ride when I was thinking about this thread that I didn't post a picture of the ring fully clocked near the yoke, I'll sort that later, but I'm happy to report that there is no interference, the clearance is there and working how it should.

The 30T ring probably feels a whole lot better for climbing on this setup too. I had more energy and felt I was in the right gear more of the time. I suppose, in theory it would be nice to take advantage fully of Eagle's extra range and run a bigger ring, but that's all well and good on a lightweight carbon xc bike but in the real world a 30/32T ring gives huge benefits.

As it stands, I can look at this bike and say that I wouldn't change a thing.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Small wheels back on at the moment and I'm actually enjoying their urgency and feel in the dry weather we've had recently. Just changing things around a little for the sake of it.










I'm not running the chain stay in its shortest setting, mainly because I can't due to the size of the Hope 4 pot callipers. It seems ok for it though as the shortest setting was never my favourite to be honest.



















Going to keep the bike like this for a while, then try lighter 29" tyres on my LB 30's before reverting back to the default 29 plus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It's all gone a bit quiet on here recently and I've been getting my money's worth out of my Pivot recently. But I have really missed my Waltworks, there's something to be said about a bike made to fit you and I immediately feel comfortable on board her so it was her turn this weekend for a few hours out and about in the North York Moors and surrounding forest of Guisborough.

I've been riding the 27.5x2.6 setup recently around my home, just out with the kids and razzing about. I've enjoyed the wheels this time round so I decided to give them a fair chance and use them for a few weeks.

On this mornings ride I've enjoyed their lightweight and flicking the bike around some pretty technical forest trails. I definitely feel more jarred about on the rocks and roots though and they're not as quick as the 29plus setup. But we all know that already. 

Over the past 12 months Payton and I have really become an extension of each other, like I mentioned in regard to the fit, this really makes a difference. I've ridden things I never though I'd be able to on this bike. In fact, his morning I ticked one of my biggest demons off the list of unchartered territory. A local shoot called Red Run, that's not very long but I talked myself from trying it about 27 years ago and have never been able to exercise those demons since, I always felt that it was too exposed and steep, although, like often is the case, I was proved wrong when trying it for myself! To say I whooped and smiled at the bottom was an understatement!

Anyway, I enjoyed taking Payton out further afield for the first time in a few weeks, she felt great and I've enjoyed giving the smallest wheel setup I'm interested in trying on this bike, their fair crack of the whip.









Trying the new Limited Edition Catalyst Pedals from Pedalling Innovations out against the purple hills of Heather.



























Found a rather idyllic waterfall and future paddling spot!









The red dirt tells and story of bravery, stoke and gnar! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad to see you're giving your "gal" some quality time, know exactly what you mean about when something fits/is setup perfectly for you, fell quite the same about my rigid, even with the lack of squish, so dialed right now. Made the mistake of installing a Haven 35mm clamp bar/stem on it the other day and even just on a tame ride, everywhere is still feeling tight/locked up from the beating it gave me, now going to give an old 25.4 bar a go and see how that feels.

So who are you going to sell those wheels/tyres to now you've determined, yet again, that B+ just doesn't touch 29+ 

Get those purple monstrosities off Payton right now!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Glad to see you're giving your "gal" some quality time, know exactly what you mean about when something fits/is setup perfectly for you, fell quite the same about my rigid, even with the lack of squish, so dialed right now. Made the mistake of installing a Haven 35mm clamp bar/stem on it the other day and even just on a tame ride, everywhere is still feeling tight/locked up from the beating it gave me, now going to give an old 25.4 bar a go and see how that feels.
> 
> So who are you going to sell those wheels/tyres to now you've determined, yet again, that B+ just doesn't touch 29+
> 
> Get those purple monstrosities off Payton right now!


Ha ha I can always trust your opinion to guide me down the right road LyNx!

I actually had a conversation about "just selling" the wheels I don't need. I've got 5 wheelsets now and realistically only 2 are going to get a look in until I decide to "f" around with things again! 

I'm betting your old 25.4mm bar will go a long way in regards to not beating you up. A lot of the modern stuff is far too stiff for hardtails, I love my Thomson, seems to have just the right amount of give whilst still being able to cope with my weight bouncing up and down on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I heard J has a number sticker that reads "Have you hugged your bike today" :cornut:

J, Peyton's lookin good. Orange components are poppin, indeed! And those locations... Great adventures to be had.
You are very fortunate in having that kind of riding at your disposal. Doesn't get better than that!

2.6? Um, that's going the wrong way, lol. Every time I have tried smaller tires on the Wildcat or Sarge, I just can't 
wait to return to 3.0.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I heard J has a number sticker that reads "Have you hugged your bike today" :cornut:
> 
> J, Peyton's lookin good. Orange components are poppin, indeed! And those locations... Great adventures to be had.
> You are very fortunate in having that kind of riding at your disposal. Doesn't get better than that!
> ...


Everyone should hug their bike at least once a day, shouldn't they?! 

Thanks Banshee, yeah we're lucky to have a lot of varied riding around here BUT we also have crappy weather so it kind of evens things out! LOL. Hang on a cotton pickin' minute, you live in Colorado, you really can't get better than that can you?!!

Yes I know, 2.6 is just wrong on this bike but it also feels kind of good too, I'm such a bad boy, I know!!  I might try some skinny xc tyres next week... Before the inevitable... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Made the mistake of installing a Haven 35mm clamp bar/stem on it the other day and even just on a tame ride, everywhere is still feeling tight/locked up from the beating it gave me, now going to give an old 25.4 bar a go and see how that feels.


I had the 25.4 epiphany about 10 yrs. ago with my first rigid 29er. Still have/ride that bike but would like to upgrade to something a little wider than its current 650mm bars. Any Idea where you can get wider 25.4 bars?
Mole


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Problem is, it's not an "old" 25.4 bar, I actually bought it a few years ago because it was on sale to test how flexy it was compared to the 31.8 bars I've been riding since '05 and I found out, that once you buy a good bar, a 25.4 can actually be quite stiff. I've been riding FUNN bars going on 6 years and the 25.4 is also by them, so fairly fare comparison and quite surprising, but that was on FS, wondering if going on the rigid it'll feel a lot different - _expecting compared to the 35 clamp FR oriented Havoc bar, that it should, but we'll see._ Personally don't like flexy bars, but something that maybe absorbs the impacts a bit and offers some dampening would be nice, something Ti I expect would do that, but they're damn pricey.



Just J said:


> I'm betting your old 25.4mm bar will go a long way in regards to not beating you up. A lot of the modern stuff is far too stiff for hardtails, I love my Thomson, seems to have just the right amount of give whilst still being able to cope with my weight bouncing up and down on it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*hugs bike* 

And all this time, I thought is was all about the fat!

And no, there's nuttin like riding in Colorado! 

Had to pull your chain on the 2.6 front. Damn tire makers are so damn horny over 2.6... :/ Sarge is not impressed
I'ma ordering a pair of Wrathchild 3.0's to give a try. Should be rather nice with a deep lug tire that's lighter than a 4.8!!
Keeping the +bikes svelte is challenging enough without 12 ply tires...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I had the 25.4 epiphany about 10 yrs. ago with my first rigid 29er. Still have/ride that bike but would like to upgrade to something a little wider than its current 650mm bars. Any Idea where you can get wider 25.4 bars?
> Mole


31.8x700/800 are very compliant. Those 650's are perfect for riding in handcuffs tho' :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Problem is, it's not an "old" 25.4 bar, I actually bought it a few years ago because it was on sale to test how flexy it was compared to the 31.8 bars I've been riding since '05 and I found out, that once you buy a good bar, a 25.4 can actually be quite stiff. I've been riding FUNN bars going on 6 years and the 25.4 is also by them, so fairly fare comparison and quite surprising, but that was on FS, wondering if going on the rigid it'll feel a lot different - _expecting compared to the 35 clamp FR oriented Havoc bar, that it should, but we'll see._ Personally don't like flexy bars, but something that maybe absorbs the impacts a bit and offers some dampening would be nice, something Ti I expect would do that, but they're damn pricey.


I remember some people complain about 35 Raceface Sixc bars being too stiff, I kind of agree too which is why I swapped mine on my previous main bike to a Next SL which seemed like a good compromise and was a very comfortable bar. Not too expensive compared to Ti 31.8's either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> *hugs bike*
> 
> And all this time, I thought is was all about the fat!
> 
> ...


LOL I don't mind you pulling my chain, I'm used to LyNx for that! 

Damn I'd love to ride in Colorado or Barbados or Canada or anywhere else hot and sunny right now. If you could see out of my window, you'd know why! We should do a time share thing, you could all improve your wet weather riding skills and I could sample some dust and get a tan!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

We can send you to Seattle and you would think you're at home!! lulz

The first 2 weeks of the year, I was in Arizona. Was the riding and temp perfect, you betcha! Had a great time antagonizing those 2.fugettabouddit tire bikers with the Mayor and Sarge. Sure was a good thing I brought both bikes along. Enjoyed the arroyos with the mayor on those voluptuous 4.8's.
Sarge was a blast on the rocky techy singletrack too. 

Perhaps you can take a nice long holiday and bring Peyton along for some serious adventures in your travels. (Bucket list)

Peyton looks to be an awesome bike with great performance for anything you find along the way. Wouldn't mind getting Walt to fab something, cause he's an artisan.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well my 25.4, as I said is by FUNN and it's a 750mm wide, low rise, hence why I bought it, as was the widest 25.4 low rise I'd seen available. Got it from CRC, not sure if you can still find them around, but it's a very nice bar, but a smidge too narrow for me now, prefer 785-800, but it'll do if it is indeed a more complaint feel. Checked CRC and Jenson and only found 2 real options on there, not sure if either will work for you. but fairly certain you should be able to find a few more if you search about.
Spank Tweet Tweet Handlebars | Chain Reaction Cycles
Soma Osprey Bar > Components > Handlebars > Mountain Bars | Jenson USA



MRMOLE said:


> I had the 25.4 epiphany about 10 yrs. ago with my first rigid 29er. Still have/ride that bike but would like to upgrade to something a little wider than its current 650mm bars. Any Idea where you can get wider 25.4 bars?
> Mole


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FUNN is a DH/FR oriented company so yeah, stiff bars from them sounds right. 
Really like my Loaded AMX bars for the angles and width.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> We can send you to Seattle and you would think you're at home!! lulz
> 
> The first 2 weeks of the year, I was in Arizona. Was the riding and temp perfect, you betcha! Had a great time antagonizing those 2.fugettabouddit tire bikers with the Mayor and Sarge. Sure was a good thing I brought both bikes along. Enjoyed the arroyos with the mayor on those voluptuous 4.8's.
> Sarge was a blast on the rocky techy singletrack too.
> ...


Sounds ideal to me, I'd love to, the better half might have something to say about me disappearing though! 

I can definitely recommend you speak to Walt, when our exchange rate stabilises (hopefully well before 2,3,4 years after Brexit?!?!) I'd like him to make me a full sus. I had planned to get it done this year but then I bought the Switchblade (from Arizona!) so that will have to wait. You're right though Payton is definitely a bike ready for all, I always feel confident going into the unknown when I'm riding her, especially with the Big BIG wheels on there!

I've just come back inside having had a word (and a hug) with her and she wants me to stop messing around and settle on the big rubber. I told her I'll always play around but I'll always go back to her big ass tyres. She didn't seem to mind. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Wildcat's hanging out with the remote looking for a channel with Redbull Rampage coverage. He's kinda pissed cause we don't have a 4k TV yet. :/

I need to sit down and design a frame and get the details sorted. Yay, Solidworks...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> LyNx said:
> 
> 
> > Well my 25.4, as I said is by FUNN and it's a 750mm wide, low rise, hence why I bought it, as was the widest 25.4 low rise I'd seen available. Got it from CRC, not sure if you can still find them around, but it's a very nice bar, but a smidge too narrow for me now, prefer 785-800, but it'll do if it is indeed a more complaint feel. Checked CRC and Jenson and only found 2 real options on there, not sure if either will work for you. but fairly certain you should be able to find a few more if you search about.
> ...


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just J said:


> Yes I know, 2.6 is just wrong on this bike but it also feels kind of good too, I'm such a bad boy, I know!!  I might try some skinny xc tyres next week... Before the inevitable...


Have you decide what tires you are going with? I need something around 2.6" (29) to go with the 29 id wheelset I just ordered for my FS waltworks (I ended up going for the EIE wheels with purple hubs from the other thread). I'm thinking about the nobby nic addix speed grip, but I tried to order some from bike-discount.de and the order won't go through, so i'm taking that as a sign to rethink it. So far I've only tried chupas on 40 id rims and looking for something a little faster and possibly more responsive, although I am liking the chupas well enough.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> Have you decide what tires you are going with? I need something around 2.6" (29) to go with the 29 id wheelset I just ordered for my FS waltworks (I ended up going for the EIE wheels with purple hubs from the other thread). I'm thinking about the nobby nic addix speed grip, but I tried to order some from bike-discount.de and the order won't go through, so i'm taking that as a sign to rethink it. So far I've only tried chupas on 40 id rims and looking for something a little faster and possibly more responsive, although I am liking the chupas well enough.


My favourite setup on this bike hasn't changed, it's the Chupacabras on 40mm internal Light Bicycle rims. The Maxxis DHF 3.0 is also a LOT of fun up front with a Chup on the back.

I like swapping things around though as each and every wheelset and tyre option I have make the bike feel different. None of them feel bad, all of them feel as good as I've tried on other bikes. It's the bike and not the tyres a lot of the time. That's why I chop and change. Just for variety. For instance, yesterday on the 27.5x2.6 setup the bike felt like a little dual slalom bike through the trees, but the small wheels beat me up on rocks, roots and singletrack.

I really like the wider trail tyres such as the Nobby Nic and Rocket Ron 2.6's and Maxxis 2.4 WT DHR and 2.5 WT DHF's (despite me not really being a Maxxis fan in the past). As soon as the Rekon 2.6's are readily available I'll be running them too. I can see things settling out and this being the new normal in terms of tyre size. 29" being optimum to all of this as they have the roll over 27.5" can't come close to.

On your bike, I'd go for Rekon 29x2.6", if you don't think Chups are fast enough, 30-35mm rims. But for all out, balls to the wall speed and fun also build a 3.0 Chup/DHF wheelset with 35-40mm rims, when things allow.

Hope this helps? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

In fact, adding to this and thinking about not having to have multiple wheelsets hanging about (literally!), get yourself a nice, Carbon wheelset with 35-38mm internal rims. This way you can optimally run wide trail or plus tyres with abandon, that's what I'd do with your bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

That is very helpful. As far as the tires go, I guess I will keep my eye on the rekons to see when they become available, unless you know any more details.

Except for shipping delay., it would be a good time to switch out my 40 id wheels to the LB rims since I am waiting on a replacement rim for the cracked scraper, but I will have to see about that. Ultimately I am planning to use the 29 id wheels for the more flowy trails and the 40 id/chupas for chunky stuff. In the back of my mind there is also the possibility of a dirt drop monster cross/super comfortable road bike in a few years that I might be able to use the new wheels on if 157 rear ends take over or I get back in Walt's queue.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious what your experience with PLUS bikes is, have/did you ride a few before you decided on your soon to be bike, did you try an FS plus bike? Think that Js advice is sound, 38mm IW rims would work excellent for either 2.6" or 3" tyres. The 2.6" would obviously have more sidewall support and rail corners like velcro and make the bike more nimble IMHO and with the 3.0", you'd have a bit less sidewall support, but still plenty. FYI, I run my DHF 3.0" on a Dually45 which has an IW of 39mm and I think it's perfect on that. Agree on tyres, DH front for ultimate grip and Rekons for a good middle of the road grip and rolling resistance.


Gangly1 said:


> That is very helpful. As far as the tires go, I guess I will keep my eye on the rekons to see when they become available, unless you know any more details.
> 
> Except for shipping delay., it would be a good time to switch out my 40 id wheels to the LB rims since I am waiting on a replacement rim for the cracked scraper, but I will have to see about that. Ultimately I am planning to use the 29 id wheels for the more flowy trails and the 40 id/chupas for chunky stuff. In the back of my mind there is also the possibility of a dirt drop monster cross/super comfortable road bike in a few years that I might be able to use the new wheels on if 157 rear ends take over or I get back in Walt's queue.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks! I have had the bike for about five months and it is going really well except for the rim issues. I did ride some HT plus bikes in bike shop parking lots, but the shops in my area are somewhat limited and do not do demos or rentals. I am still the only local rider I have seen with a plus bike. Also,I would need an XXL-XXXL and could not test anything other than an entry level rockhopper in that approximate size. So, I was making somewhat of a leap. I did get the ebb and rockers so that I could be flexible on the wheel and tire sizes. Your description of the 2.6 makes it seem worth a try. I am definitely going to keep an eye out for the rekons when they come out with the 29x2.6.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> That is very helpful. As far as the tires go, I guess I will keep my eye on the rekons to see when they become available, unless you know any more details.
> 
> Except for shipping delay., it would be a good time to switch out my 40 id wheels to the LB rims since I am waiting on a replacement rim for the cracked scraper, but I will have to see about that. Ultimately I am planning to use the 29 id wheels for the more flowy trails and the 40 id/chupas for chunky stuff. In the back of my mind there is also the possibility of a dirt drop monster cross/super comfortable road bike in a few years that I might be able to use the new wheels on if 157 rear ends take over or I get back in Walt's queue.


I had forgotten that you went for the 157 rear end, that's so cool too! I had been speaking to Walt about utilising the 157 Superboost like what Pivot launched on the Switchblade and figured that's the way I'd go if and when I get Walt to put a FS together for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's an interesting setup I've not tried before.

30mm internal LB Wheelset
2.25 Rocket Ron rear/2.30 Bontrager XR4 Team Issue
Under 27lbs without pedals.

This is the XC setup and it feels good, nice and spritely, playful and sure footed.

Here's the bike on my commute this morning, I don't usually ride a MTB to work as it's 10 miles each way on mixed surfaces but I thought I'd give her a go today and she still passes roadies so I was happy until I got a puncture! LOL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I ran the 29er XC setup for a couple of weeks and enjoyed it for the turn of pace but ultimately the fun factor meant a short tenure for the skinny wheels and ouch my back!! LOL



















I'm now back on the 3.0's and planning on getting a DHR for the winter months.









Tukt!

Also something to note when recently going from the 35mm Raceface ARC35's to 45mm Lightbicycle RM29C15 rims I have so far dropped the pressure from 16R/15F to 14R/13F but I reckon I might still go a little lower...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> ....
> 
> Also something to note when recently going from the 35mm Raceface ARC35's to 45mm Lightbicycle RM29C15 rims I have so far dropped the pressure from 16R/15F to 14R/13F but I reckon I might still go a little lower...


I've been running 29x3.00 Chronicles on 39mm internal rims at 12 PSI front & rear. Now have 3.00 DHRs at 12.

I pinch-flatted the rear in rocks at 10psi. 12 has been a good number for me for about a year. (230# ready to ride)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> I've been running 29x3.00 Chronicles on 39mm internal rims at 12 PSI front & rear. Now have 3.00 DHRs at 12.
> 
> I pinch-flatted the rear in rocks at 10psi. 12 has been a good number for me for about a year. (230# ready to ride)


So being about the same weight as you I'm about right if I drop a psi or two. Thanks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum, 12 PSI I guess isn't bad as a rear pressure at your weight. I run my 29x3.0" DHF in Dually45 (i39) @ 8 PSI and it matches up fine to the B+ Rekon on the rear @ 15-16 PSI, although did have one rim hit a little while back when I hit a square edge pretty hard. Not sure how much I'd need running one on the rear being about 185lbs kitted to ride on a rigid. What casing are you running the 60 TPI or 120 TPI?


reamer41 said:


> I've been running 29x3.00 Chronicles on 39mm internal rims at 12 PSI front & rear. Now have 3.00 DHRs at 12.
> 
> I pinch-flatted the rear in rocks at 10psi. 12 has been a good number for me for about a year. (230# ready to ride)


----------



## pdxfixed (Feb 18, 2016)

Eventually my Stache is going to die, and when it does, you've fully convinced me that the replacement is going to be this exact frame.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

pdxfixed said:


> Eventually my Stache is going to die, and when it does, you've fully convinced me that the replacement is going to be this exact frame.


Not this exact frame, it's mine and won't be going anywhere but I'm sure Walt will help you out!! LOL. Glad I helped convince you though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Back out on the Ultimate Warrior this morning, the weather has set in for winter so the setup will remain much the same for a few months. 29 plus the majority of the time, 29x2.5WT Shorties when it's really slimy and 27.5x3.8 when the snow comes for a few days. I'm experimenting by keeping the chainstay (mid position) and B.B. (low) across those wheel sizes, mainly for ease and speedy setup changing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, Peyton's lookin good! Love the new color with the orange bits to give it Pizzaz!

Wildcat's getting a wheelset! Green Onyx hubs and Scraper i45's polished to a mirror for that holy smokes look!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Bansh, I even changed the pedals out just for LyNx! 

Those wheels should look awesome! Did you go for the silent hubs?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks Bansh, I even changed the pedals out just for LyNx!
> 
> Those wheels should look awesome! Did you go for the silent hubs?


I did, i did!! Need some G-One 2.8's so I can sneak up on peeps and scare em outta their wits!
I heard Lynx snuck in and changed your pedals while you were watching TV!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I did, i did!! Need some G-One 2.8's so I can sneak up on peeps and scare em outta their wits!
> I heard Lynx snuck in and changed your pedals while you were watching TV!


Ha ha a long way for him to come for my pedals but I know he liked the limited edition purple, so not entirely surprising!  I've now got limited edition polished ano silver which fit in a bit better with the other silver hardware.

I have always had noisy hubs of varying degrees, mainly because I tend to run Hopes, Chris King and now I9 on my Pivot, but I often wonder how cool a truly silent hub would be, just being able to hear the tyres and the trail must be fun!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The zero lash engagement is the part that's gonna destroy my wallet! And they come in a host of colors to compliment a build.

Damn, I wish I was local to ya so I could see Peyton in person and see how pix do no justice on gorgeous bikes. 

When I looked at I9 and the PoE is excellent, the price is par with silence is green, uh, golden hubs!
Laceup of the new wheels either today or tomorrow provided the days post has a buncha green alloy nipples. The rims are being prepped for a mirror polish like Sarge's. I just wanna see my spokes and rims cause they are a work of art.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing the Wildcat and its' new wheels, bet they'll look awesome! 

I'm thinking about getting a DHR to match the DHF soon, the Chup's have been awesome and are very resilient despite what some say but the mud is getting real here right now, so it might be a good idea...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

FBR should be ideal for the mud. Damn, I hate what mud does to components tho... Chupa's have to be a fast n fun kinda tire with the tight tread pattern. Similar to Rocket Ron. I think you'll appreciate the FBF/FBR setup. Sounds like Peyton has a host of tire/wheel combos to mess around with. Definitely utilitarian being able to switch it up at a moment's notice. Quiver killer, purt durn near!!



Yay! Nipples were in today's post! Back to prep of rims :/ The polish takes less than 10 minutes following prep. Prep is 1.5 hours per rim but worth the effort to get down to the bitchen that's hidden under bead blasted black that hides the rim in a tire. Daunting, yes. Worth the effort, yes! Making bikes bitchen one build at a time is worth the time and pleasure, to boot.

Both Sarge and the Wildcat have a pair of Rocket Ron lite skins and Nobby Nic trail star, all in b+/3.0. Scored a pair of NN performance 3.0's offa eBay and they are not SnakeSkin. Definitely feel far better than SS version cause I'm 72kg with a light riding style to go along with em.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> FBR should be ideal for the mud. Damn, I hate what mud does to components tho... Chupa's have to be a fast n fun kinda tire with the tight tread pattern. Similar to Rocket Ron. I think you'll appreciate the FBF/FBR setup. Sounds like Peyton has a host of tire/wheel combos to mess around with. Definitely utilitarian being able to switch it up at a moment's notice. Quiver killer, purt durn near!!
> 
> Yay! Nipples were in today's post! Back to prep of rims :/ The polish takes less than 10 minutes following prep. Prep is 1.5 hours per rim but worth the effort to get down to the bitchen that's hidden under bead blasted black that hides the rim in a tire. Daunting, yes. Worth the effort, yes! Making bikes bitchen one build at a time is worth the time and pleasure, to boot.
> 
> Both Sarge and the Wildcat have a pair of Rocket Ron lite skins and Nobby Nic trail star, all in b+/3.0. Scored a pair of NN performance 3.0's offa eBay and they are not SnakeSkin. Definitely feel far better than SS version cause I'm 72kg with a light riding style to go along with em.


Yeah it's definitely been cool having different wheels and tyre combos although at least two of them are surplus at the moment, now that I've finished my testing! Well I have plans for the LB 30mm 29er wheels but the Ibis 741's are sitting doing nothing, I will have to find a 27.5" frame to build them onto! Ha ha!

Glad that your nipple turned up, now go get those wheels prepped and built so we can all see them!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Seems my name is getting bantered about here, thought I might need to step in  Like the new pedals much better, absolutely HATE purple, not because of the actual colour, but because of what it represents/I think of when I see it - _Barney_ - lots of friends/family with kids when those things were popular, were the only dinosaurs I wished extinct 

So, now you have so many extra wheelsets and I was so helpful in all your decision making, what deal are you going to cut me on a set?   Will "need" a new set for my new ride


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Seems my name is getting bantered about here, thought I might need to step in  Like the new pedals much better, absolutely HATE purple, not because of the actual colour, but because of what it represents/I think of when I see it - _Barney_ - lots of friends/family with kids when those things were popular, were the only dinosaurs I wished extinct
> 
> So, now you have so many extra wheelsets and I was so helpful in all your decision making, what deal are you going to cut me on a set?   Will "need" a new set for my new ride


Bugs Bunny never was offered in purple!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Seems my name is getting bantered about here, thought I might need to step in  Like the new pedals much better, absolutely HATE purple, not because of the actual colour, but because of what it represents/I think of when I see it - _Barney_ - lots of friends/family with kids when those things were popular, were the only dinosaurs I wished extinct
> 
> So, now you have so many extra wheelsets and I was so helpful in all your decision making, what deal are you going to cut me on a set?   Will "need" a new set for my new ride


Ha ha! All in good jest my friend! What's your new ride or am I missing something?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

If it's a Chromag you have my blessing!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not missing anything, don't have Chromag retail money, going the poor mans route and getting a Unit I think, seems to tick all the boxes and very in-expensive for what you get. Still hoping maybe they keep offering the yellow/orange Monkey and it's gets easier to acquire, but if not, I'm liking the Unit, would run it with all the parts off my current Monkey, thereby ending up with about a 67.75* HTA and bit higher BB, rigid of course  Monkey will be converted for full on road/commute duties.



Just J said:


> Ha ha! All in good jest my friend! What's your new ride or am I missing something?!
> If it's a Chromag you have my blessing!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Not missing anything, don't have Chromag retail money, going the poor mans route and getting a Unit I think, seems to tick all the boxes and very in-expensive for what you get. Still hoping maybe they keep offering the yellow/orange Monkey and it's gets easier to acquire, but if not, I'm liking the Unit, would run it with all the parts off my current Monkey, thereby ending up with about a 67.75* HTA and bit higher BB, rigid of course  Monkey will be converted for full on road/commute duties.


The Unit is an excellent bike, good choice! Looking forward to seeing that. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

So... without going back through the whole thread.... 
Am I correct in recalling that the thing that allows you to run either 29+ or 27.5+ is an eccentric bottom bracket shell?

I'm at the edge of thinking about a custom frame... am digging my 29+ Carver Gnarvester... but the concept of flexibility is alluring. Or maybe I'm just afraid of commitment.

Are you still mostly running the 29x3.00, J?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

As someone who's followed the thread from the beginning, basically yes, he uses the EBB to adjust BB height, which is semi dependent on what wheel size he uses. His primary setup is still 29+_ (some smart guy told him so)_, but he also uses other setups depending on season and intent of ride.



reamer41 said:


> *So... without going back through the whole thread....Am I correct in recalling that the thing that allows you to run either 29+ or 27.5+ is an eccentric bottom bracket shell?*
> 
> I'm at the edge of thinking about a custom frame... am digging my 29+ Carver Gnarvester... but the concept of flexibility is alluring. Or maybe I'm just afraid of commitment. Are you still mostly running the 29x3.00, J?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> So... without going back through the whole thread....
> Am I correct in recalling that the thing that allows you to run either 29+ or 27.5+ is an eccentric bottom bracket shell?
> 
> I'm at the edge of thinking about a custom frame... am digging my 29+ Carver Gnarvester... but the concept of flexibility is alluring. Or maybe I'm just afraid of commitment.
> ...


Well basically the eccentric BB and the Paragon sliding dropouts, yes. This bike will run any wheel and tyre combo up towards 27.5x4.0".

I am mostly running 29+, I'll run 27.5x3.8" I'm the snow but after over a year of testing I can't see any reason to run anything else unless it's really muddy and I might run 29x2.5WT Shorties but to be honest I'm more inclined to keep things the way they are. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> His primary setup is still 29+_ (some smart guy told him so)_


You're absolutely right there LyNx, Walt told me way back when he started drawing out my design that I'd try 29+ and stick to it, if it wasn't for him convincing me to try it I'd be none the wiser!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Thanks for the responses!


No problem at all, it's nice to have options, even better to find something you really like but it sucks when you still feel the need to swap and change even though you've already found something you like!! LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess I’ll try and demo a 27.5+ hardtail. I really do like the 29+ format. 

There is no way I can justify a custom frame — other than sending business to a local builder. 

But I could swing the cost. Before too long I’ll convince myself I “need” it. Lol....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been experimenting a little bit lately with the chain stay length. I've always ran the 29x3.0" setup in the longest setting but I tried running it in the mid point setting. I ran it like this for a few weeks but the bike just didn't feel right to me. Didn't climb as well with a lighter front end and definitely not as sure footed. I think this is one of the main reasons that I like the 29 plus setup, the length of the bike means it rallies everywhere and the big wheels and rubber really do roll over most things too. So for today's ride I switched it back and all was well again!

I've been riding my Switchblade a lot recently but now the weather really has turned for the next 5 months or so, the Waltworks is definitely the best tool for the job in most situations, a true winters bike!

It's funny but sometimes I forget just how capable the Ultimate Warrior is, until I get on it and I'm hitting things like I'm on a full suspension bike. I did push the front tyre a bit more than I have previously today and I got a little bit of tyre squirm, probably because I'm use to railing the Pivot and really leaning on it's 2.5 WT's but it wasn't a big deal either.

I'm going to try running the 27.5x3.8" Chupacabras again soon, it's my least used wheelset and I'm going to see what I can get away with in that setup whilst hoping for some snow!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How long where the stays when you liked them and how much shorter did you go? There's a lot of hype and "must have" about shortest possible stays, but I ride my Monkey with the Monkey Nuts installed which gives a "super long" 17.4" CS length :skep: Thing is, it handles really well on the tech, at speed and slow, it also climbs like crazy at this setting.

If you have your 3.8 Bs mounted, would love to know how tall it is compared to the DHF 29x3".

As to the DHF squirming a bit when pushed harder, maybe bump the pressure up a PSI or two and see if that affects how it handles, if there's no loss of grips/traction, but it doesn't fold/squirm, then you're good, plus you've already got the sus fork taking care of that duty, so don't need the tyre for suspension as well. What PSI are you currently running it at?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> How long where the stays when you liked them and how much shorter did you go? There's a lot of hype and "must have" about shortest possible stays, but I ride my Monkey with the Monkey Nuts installed which gives a "super long" 17.4" CS length :skep: Thing is, it handles really well on the tech, at speed and slow, it also climbs like crazy at this setting.
> 
> If you have your 3.8 Bs mounted, would love to know how tall it is compared to the DHF 29x3".
> 
> As to the DHF squirming a bit when pushed harder, maybe bump the pressure up a PSI or two and see if that affects how it handles, if there's no loss of grips/traction, but it doesn't fold/squirm, then you're good, plus you've already got the sus fork taking care of that duty, so don't need the tyre for suspension as well. What PSI are you currently running it at?


I absolutely agree with you on the chain stay front, there's a lot of hype and shorter isn't necessarily better (yeah duh!! ). My chainstays go from 410-425mm so I was in the middle position of around 417.5mm. The 410mm feels pretty nice with the plus 27.5" wheels or 2.6's but there's definitely a noticeable difference in composure and climbing in that setting.

Short chain stays, long and low bb's. Not ALWAYS the best approach.

I'll put some air in the Hodags tomorrow, get my tape measure out and get back to you.

I'm running 15psi rear and 14 front in the DHF, the squirm happened on a rough section of one of the more rocky downhills. I guess I also fluffed my line and generally made a pigs ear of it all at the time so I'm not overly concerned or keen to add more air in the tyres at the moment as I previously thought I had found a sweet spot, but I'm going to see how it goes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> If you have your 3.8 Bs mounted, would love to know how tall it is compared to the DHF 29x3".


27.5x3.8" Hodags - 75cm

29x3" Chupacabra - 75.5cm

29x3" DHF - 76cm (maybe 75.75 on reflection)

Roughly. All with around 15psi. Not much in them though eh?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

Whether to have the chainstays long or short also relates to the front triangle and it's geometry. My karate monkey is waaaaaay better with the wheels slammed forward. But it's the older steeper geo. On the newer geo that is slacker the wheels feel better in the long chainstay position.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks. Expect you mean CM and not mm J? If that's so, then as I expected, the Bx3.8" are about the same height as the 29x3", so easily swapable without any geo changes to speak of.



Just J said:


> 27.5x3.8" Hodags - 75mm / 29x3" Chupacabra - 75.5mm / 29x3" DHF - 76mm (maybe 75.75 on reflection)
> 
> Roughly. All with around 15psi. Not much in them though eh?!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Do'h! Changed that, thanks! My little girl was "helping" me in the garage when I typed that out! LOL

Yes easily swapable, I don't think I will both adjusting anything I don't have to this time although if memory serves me, I think I had to pull the wheel forward a little to allow the rim clearance in the yoke...

I will be leaving the BB as is though.

The B-fat setup is definitely my second favourite setup but it makes sense that it is given the wheel size comparison.

I am still a little curious to what a 26x4" setup might feel like, using wider (probably 70mm if they'll fit) rims... Something for next year's winter maybe though, definitely/probably not this one!...


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

It's fun in the snow and definitely worth a try. We would love to hear your view on how 26x4 handles compared to 27.5x4.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> It's fun in the snow and definitely worth a try. We would love to hear your view on how 26x4 handles compared to 27.5x4.
> 
> View attachment 1164754


Are those Whisky 70W's? If so that's one of the rims I've been looking at and it should fit ok. I've only got Arc 45's at the moment, they work nicely but part of me can't help thinking wider rims might be better for the 3.8's and 4.0's...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Just J said:


> Are those Whisky 70W's? If so that's one of the rims I've been looking at and it should fit ok. I've only got Arc 45's at the moment, they work nicely but part of me can't help thinking wider rims might be better for the 3.8's and 4.0's...


They are indeed Whisky 70W's. High quality rims for sure. No problems at all through 2 years of year-round use. Very easy to set up tubeless is also a bonus. This wheelset might actually be lighter than the 29+ wheels with ARC 35 rims. At least until you add the tires.

The wider rim would be better in soft conditions than the 45's. It will give more sidewall support and be less likely for the tire to want to fold over. And maybe allow you to run even wider tires.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> They are indeed Whisky 70W's. High quality rims for sure. No problems at all through 2 years of year-round use. Very easy to set up tubeless is also a bonus. This wheelset might actually be lighter than the 29+ wheels with ARC 35 rims. At least until you add the tires.
> 
> The wider rim would be better in soft conditions than the 45's. It will give more sidewall support and be less likely for the tire to want to fold over. And maybe allow you to run even wider tires.


That's exactly what I was thinking. I used to have a Trek Farley which had 70 or 80mm rims and I remember the Hodags coming up quite a bit wider than they do on my setup. We'll see how I get on this winter... Thanks Ian. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So did you end up doing the 6mm offset dropouts?

Are you running 148 rear wheels, or just 142s redished?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> So did you end up doing the 6mm offset dropouts?
> 
> Are you running 148 rear wheels, or just 142s redished?


Yup 148mm and 6mm offset. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What does the 6mm offset do? 

Is it the same scenario as 142 hubs in a 148 frame, where with boost adapters you can offset the wheel 6mm drive side, then get better bracing angles with 3mm NDS dish?

On a 148mm frame offset 6mm, you'd get the same effect, with wider hub flanges, wider yoke, and a stronger wheel.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> What does the 6mm offset do?
> 
> Is it the same scenario as 142 hubs in a 148 frame, where with boost adapters you can offset the wheel 6mm drive side, then get better bracing angles with 3mm NDS dish?
> 
> On a 148mm frame offset 6mm, you'd get the same effect, with wider hub flanges, wider yoke, and a stronger wheel.


Yes same effect, better bracing angles, equal spoke tension on either side of the wheel and a stronger, stiffer wheel. Perfect for a Clyde like me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Spent the entire week reading this entire thread I’m a slow reader

Wow J!

What a bike!!!!!!

Much respect for you and your time sharing all of this info!

Props to Walt also!!!!

J, if you don’t mind posting some more pics and thought regarding the Hodags or 27.5x3.8

Well Done!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Spent the entire week reading this entire thread I'm a slow reader
> 
> Wow J!
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Thanks for your words, glad you like the bike!

The Plus fat wheels (Hodags) are going on this weekend and I'm intending to give them a proper extended try over the winter, using them much more than last year, so I'll definitely be posting more info up soon...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Uh-oh we may have struck a slight problem on the plus-fat setup.

It's mainly because I added Eagle into the mix this year but the chainline clearance is ultra tight in the big bird ring and definitely not ideal. So much so that I don't think I'd get away with smaller diameter fat wheels with wider tyres.

I guess everything has its limits though and I'll see how I get on during a test ride hopefully later today....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's not a problem, works well as an auto mud remover and reminder not to use that P*&^% gear  



Just J said:


> Uh-oh we may have struck a slight problem on the plus-fat setup. It's mainly because I added Eagle into the mix this year but the chainline clearance is ultra tight in the big bird ring and definitely not ideal. So much so that I don't think I'd get away with smaller diameter fat wheels with wider tyres.
> I guess everything has its limits though and I'll see how I get on during a test ride hopefully later today....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> That's not a problem, works well as an auto mud remover and reminder not to use that P*&^% gear


Ha ha good point!! I know of wish I left my 11 speed on it now, I do still have it on my Les though!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

All show and no go here I’m afraid as it happens in both [email protected]&&? Gear 1 and 2, the chain rubs against the tyre and renders the setup useless. So it’s back to 1x11 or back to my favoured 29x3.0 setup. I think we all know which way I’ll go!...

It’s a shame though as the plus-fat setup is a hoot to ride but hey ho, so is the 29 plus and I am sure that it will cope with the snow just as well...

So I officially have 2 wheelsets to sell! LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I got some peanuts I could trade for the B+ set with 3.8"s  


Just J said:


> All show and no go here I'm afraid as it happens in both [email protected]&&? Gear 1 and 2, the chain rubs against the tyre and renders the setup useless. So it's back to 1x11 or back to my favoured 29x3.0 setup. I think we all know which way I'll go!...
> 
> It's a shame though as the plus-fat setup is a hoot to ride but hey ho, so is the 29 plus and I am sure that it will cope with the snow just as well...
> *
> So I officially have 2 wheelsets to sell!* LOL.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I got some peanuts I could trade for the B+ set with 3.8"s


Peanuts you say?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for trying J!

Very educational for future UW builders.

So now that you are honing in on 29+ as your preferred wheelsize, What are you thinking for a dream 29+ wheelset?

FWIW i liked the original color and the new color!

Another thought Duro Crux 29x3.25


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Think he figured out quite a while back that the 29+ was the best setup _(know some smart guy told him that from the get go)_ took him a while, but he finally figured it out 

Seriously, he already as the ultimate 29+ tyre on the front, why would he go backwards to something like that?  I expect that maybe when they release 29x3" Rekon he might get one of those to compliment the DHF, but not sure when Maxxis will wise up and do that.



mikeetheviking said:


> Thanks for trying J!
> 
> Very educational for future UW builders. *So now that you are honing in on 29+ as your preferred wheelsize*, What are you thinking for a dream 29+ wheelset?FWIW i liked the original color and the new color!
> *
> Another thought Duro Crux 29x3.25*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Thanks for trying J!
> 
> Very educational for future UW builders.
> 
> ...


No problem Mike, I'm also glad you like the colours! 

In regard to a dream 29+ wheelset, I think I'm there really, I originally had Arc 35's and Hope hubs on it but now run 45mm Light Bicycle rims again with Hope Pro 4 Evo's. I don't know of another manufacturer who offer a 45mm internal carbon rims, maybe Whisky in which case, then yes that would be a nice rim and MAYBE an upgrade over the LB's? I don't think Enve offer anything wide enough and even if they did I don't think they offer good value at all. The Hope hubs are one of my favourite but if I had to go with anything else it would be the Industry 9's, I have these on my Pivot Switchblade and they definitely engage more quickly, whilst looking and sounding amazing too.

I have looked at the Cruz, noone ever has them in stock as far as I can tell though, I would like to try them out though, that extra width could be as effective as a plus-fat setup as the Hodags on a 45mm 27.5" rim were anyway... Hmmmmm, more to think about!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Think he figured out quite a while back that the 29+ was the best setup _(know some smart guy told him that from the get go)_ took him a while, but he finally figured it out
> 
> Seriously, he already as the ultimate 29+ tyre on the front, why would he go backwards to something like that?  I expect that maybe when they release 29x3" Rekon he might get one of those to compliment the DHF, but not sure when Maxxis will wise up and do that.


Aaah wise man once say!... LOL

Hey smart guy, yeah, you were right, again! Cheque/Checks/Wheels in the mail etc etc etc. 

Now a 29x3" Rekon would be a nice idea, but I won't hold my breath seeing as we can't even get the 2.6 as yet!...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

enve: https://enve.com/products/m640/ 40internal 49 external... with you on the not cost effective, but a pretty sweet wheel i'd wager... ;-)~


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't believe that they really think that each of their rims is worth $1k US, that is totally insane ut: :skep:



dRjOn said:


> enve: https://enve.com/products/m640/ 40internal 49 external... with you on the not cost effective, but a pretty sweet wheel i'd wager... ;-)~


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> enve: https://enve.com/products/m640/ 40internal 49 external... with you on the not cost effective, but a pretty sweet wheel i'd wager... ;-)~


Aah yes, thank you! Very nice and VERY light too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I can't believe that they really think that each of their rims is worth $1k US, that is totally insane ut: :skep:


Yeah, I forgot to add VERY EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

yeah - its a lot. i have a few enve rims and have always been highly impressed with them. i also have derby and nextie carbons and there is definitely a law of diminishing returns thing going on. that said, they build like no other rim i have buit with and have been rock solid in use since 2009 for me...i reckon if money isnt a barrier, they are ne plus ultra, but im very happy with derby too...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> yeah - its a lot. i have a few enve rims and have always been highly impressed with them. i also have derby and nextie carbons and there is definitely a law of diminishing returns thing going on. that said, they build like no other rim i have buit with and have been rock solid in use since 2009 for me...i reckon if money isnt a barrier, they are ne plus ultra, but im very happy with derby too...


I have been very happy with my LB's but of course I'd also love to try Enve's. Are they giving lifetime warranties like Reynolds and Santa Cruz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

5 yrs but theres ins and outs.

https://enve.com/support/warranty/


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mike's question got me thinking earlier, about whether or not I could improve the build at all? So I've been having a look at some options in terms of rims, I looked at the Enve and also the Whisky No.9 41w but what it comes down to is, I can't find anyone else who makes as wide rims as the LB's that I have. The 45mm internal width has moved things on for me on this bike, they really do give a lovely profile on both the Chups and DHF tyres, I can run really low PSI (Currently 14/13) which for my weight at around 235lbs works perfectly. So in short, as long as they hold up, these are my dream wheelset for this bike.

So over the past 18 months or so I have tried probably any combo of wheel and tyres that could be reasonably expected of anyone. I've been able to on the UW, that's what it was made for. I’ve enjoyed really getting to know the bike, how it reacts to different changes and setups.

But all that is behind me, I’ve settled to the setup that works best for me for all occasions, the bike’s purpose has been served countless times. The cost in doing all this was high, but ultimately, to the OCD in me, it was well worth it. Anyway I have already "repurposed" the 30mm LB wheels on my new Pivot Les full blown XC bike and may have plans for the Arc 35's too!... 

The question is though, what would I do differently if the Ultimate Warrior was to be reborn, what would it be? How would I go about it?

I think in short and in theory, this is what I'd do;

Have a frame made with very similar geometry numbers to my ideal setup, so low(er) BB (I love the fact this thing rails corners yet I never get pedal strikes!) mid to longer chainstays (420mm ish). So settling on these numbers I wouldn't have to spec the sliding dropouts or the EBB, thus saving a little bit of weight there. 

I'd potentially have the frame made in Reynolds 853, just because. I know Walt specs a mix of Columbus and other US sourced steel but I am not entirely sure where these are specc'd on the UW. Ti could be an option I guess. 

I would do away with the swoop on the top tube, it looks lovely but the controls can hit it, if I crashed. 

I'd have the cables routed slightly different with a couple more external bosses.

Am I going to have this bike made? Hells no! That bike would NOT be the Ultimate Warrior, the options would cease and it's these options that make the bike so much fun, keep me interested and why I will have it for the rest of my life!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> 5 yrs but theres ins and outs.
> 
> https://enve.com/support/warranty/


Thank you for the info dRjOn


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

You know, it's days just like today that I remember what it's all about. See, in the UK our winter kind of looks like this more often than snow filled vistas as far as the eye can see:










So I'll admit, I was pretty bummed about my fat tyres not being Big Bird compatible, but today put it all into perspective for me, because the UW absolutely ripped through everything. Ice was despatched and monster trucked through, frozen mud (after 4 days of heavy rain during the week) made summer downhill trails into a fun challenge and I generally had an amazing time, playing around and taking everything in our stride!

The 29 plus setup really is king and as some of the UK has already seen some snow I am really looking forward to seeing how they'll cope. I have optimistic hopes for them, I'll be honest. 

Here's a couple more pics from the ride.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strikeir13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just J said:


> Uh-oh we may have struck a slight problem on the plus-fat setup.
> 
> It's mainly because I added Eagle into the mix this year but the chainline clearance is ultra tight in the big bird ring and definitely not ideal. So much so that I don't think I'd get away with smaller diameter fat wheels with wider tyres.
> 
> ...


I ran into a similar issue running the 27.5x3.8 Minions on my SC Chameleon - one trick you could try is flipping the chainring so the offset is to the outside. I am running a Wolftooth oval boost ring myself and flipping it definitely helped resolve some of the chain-tire clearance issues. (I have also ended up trimming the outer knobs some, but that was mostly an issue with the seat stays, not the chain...) For the Wolftooth ring, since it is oval, I had to make sure that the clocking was the same as in the non-flipped orientation since the markings on the ring don't help when flipped - not a big issue, but one to keep in mind if you try something similar.

I'm only running a 10-42 cassette since it's non-Eagle GX, so it's possible the more extreme chainline wouldn't work as well with the giant 50t cog, but might be worth it if you want to try the Plus fat tires!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

strikeir13 said:


> I ran into a similar issue running the 27.5x3.8 Minions on my SC Chameleon - I have also ended up trimming the outer knobs some, but that was mostly an issue with the seat stays,


Chameleon fits the 3.8 Minions? 50mm rim?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

strikeir13 said:


> I ran into a similar issue running the 27.5x3.8 Minions on my SC Chameleon - one trick you could try is flipping the chainring so the offset is to the outside. I am running a Wolftooth oval boost ring myself and flipping it definitely helped resolve some of the chain-tire clearance issues. (I have also ended up trimming the outer knobs some, but that was mostly an issue with the seat stays, not the chain...) For the Wolftooth ring, since it is oval, I had to make sure that the clocking was the same as in the non-flipped orientation since the markings on the ring don't help when flipped - not a big issue, but one to keep in mind if you try something similar.
> 
> I'm only running a 10-42 cassette since it's non-Eagle GX, so it's possible the more extreme chainline wouldn't work as well with the giant 50t cog, but might be worth it if you want to try the Plus fat tires!


Thanks for your reply but my chainring is already flipped, it was actually designed to be like this. Well actually it is now a Superboost ring but essentially the same as flipping it. It's also the actual sidewalk that is being rubbed by the chain and not the knobs. It works perfectly on 11 speed though so the only real option is to run that again should I wish but I'm not sure it's worth it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## strikeir13 (Sep 23, 2009)

nitrousjunky said:


> Chameleon fits the 3.8 Minions? 50mm rim?


nope, just a 40mm Race Face rim. (There's more in the Chameleon thread, just to keep this thread on topic.)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Uh-oh!...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, those qualify as a true mid fat!

I keep thinking about a pair of those for Sarge!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, those qualify as a true mid fat!
> 
> I keep thinking about a pair of those for Sarge!


I'll let you know what they're like once I get chance to fit them. The knobs are by no means as aggressive as the Minions though but I'll reserve judgement until I mount and ride them! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, it would appear that they are between a Rocket Ron and the Minyunz...

As long as they are not a stiff 2 ply, I would find em fun. Gotta have lively, springy tires for that trialsy moment that happens more often than not.

Look forward to Peyton's report on his new shoes!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

B Fat doesn't fit anymore, go 29 Fat instead! :thumbsup:

Only 1/4" width difference in the 2 options.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> B Fat doesn't fit anymore, go 29 Fat instead! :thumbsup:
> 
> Only 1/4" width difference in the 2 options.


Exactly! You got it! LOL. Worth a shot eh?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

The plot “thickens”


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> The plot "thickens"


Badum ? Tish! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> Uh-oh!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha my other one for the rear should be here today! I love it for the front 6 months in ubber experience for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Curious how the actual rubber compound(s) compare to the DHF 3c? I guess if you're riding in the dry a lot of tyres work, but it's when you hit the wet that the good ones really stand out.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Curious how the actual rubber compound(s) compare to the DHF 3c? I guess if you're riding in the dry a lot of tyres work, but it's when you hit the wet that the good ones really stand out.


They feel very much to the touch like a softer compound Schwalbe or a 3c but obviously I am aware that there is much more to it than that. I'll definitely be able to put them through their wet weather paces though because that's all we have right now!

I'm off out for a mud, snow and ice ride tomorrow morning but I didn't have the time or inclination to change the tyres over this evening!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> I'll definitely be able to put them through their wet weather paces though because that's all we have right now! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was going to say, he'll definitely find out how they work in the wet conditions!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> I was going to say, he'll definitely find out how they work in the wet conditions!


Ha! It snowed for most of yesterday but quickly turned to mush but I'm hoping for whiter things in higher ground tomorrow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably the shortest lived/waste of time/money I've had during ALL of my testing, but these things won't seat tubeless. I know they are not specifically TLR but they wouldn't even look like inflating, even whilst blasting air directly into the tyre from my diving tank that I use to charge my air rifle, which never usually fails me should I need to give tyre swaps a little oomph! 

I actually tried them on my RF Arc 35's as the bead on my Maxxis were so solid, I didn't fancy the prospect of taking them off the LB rims and not being able to get them to seat, which I suspected I might have an issue with. I'm not willing to sacrifice a good tubeless setup that you get from the likes of Bontrager and Maxxis just to devolve back to a crappy tubed setup (no offence if you still run tubes, they're just not for me and haven't been for a long long time!).

Oh well, we live and learn I guess!


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Vee Bulldozer 29x3.25 to the rescue!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol! You lot are encourageable!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just J said:


> Probably the shortest lived/waste of time/money I've had during ALL of my testing, but these things won't seat tubeless. I know they are not specifically TLR but they wouldn't even look like inflating, even whilst blasting air directly into the tyre from my diving tank that I use to charge my air rifle, which never usually fails me should I need to give tyre swaps a little oomph!
> 
> I actually tried them on my RF Arc 35's as the bead on my Maxxis were so solid, I didn't fancy the prospect of taking them off the LB rims and not being able to get them to seat, which I suspected I might have an issue with. I'm not willing to sacrifice a good tubeless setup that you get from the likes of Bontrager and Maxxis just to devolve back to a crappy tubed setup (no offence if you still run tubes, they're just not for me and haven't been for a long long time!).
> 
> Oh well, we live and learn I guess!


mine aired up no problem,

you might want to air up with a tube first then try again tubeless. I had to do that with my minion and nobby nic


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Rich, I haven’t had to do that for a while but I’ll give it a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> I'll give it a go..


Well? There are many on here waiting for a girth measurement and traction review!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Well? There are many on here waiting for a girth measurement and traction review!


Ha ha you'll have to keep wondering about my girth, for now at least!!  I have been having a family chill day today, decking halls, watching Christmas films and cooking Sunday lunch so I'm afraid that the only biking I've seen today had skinny tyres on my rollers in the garage. I will try again and get the tyres mounted this week though, all being well! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My excited stoke is back!

So I took Richwolf's advice and used a tube, a 29+ Tube no less that ways half a metric sh** tonne! Here are the results.










3.225" on a 35mm rim, not bad!










Not too rounded out either?

The way I'm thinking is, these could be my fat bike alternative tyre, for snow use, so I may as well stick a tube in the other wheel and go old school during the limited use they'll probably see? What do you reckon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> My excited stoke is back!
> 
> So I took Richwolf's advice and used a tube, a 29+ Tube no less that ways half a metric sh** tonne! Here are the results.
> 
> ...


There going to grow a lot! I love my one on the font 6months so far, my new one arrived yesterday. Iam waiting on u to here how it is for a back tire, until I take the Chupacabra off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

B-RAY said:


> There going to grow a lot! I love my one on the font 6months so far, my new one arrived yesterday. Iam waiting on u to here how it is for a back tire, until I take the Chupacabra off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And THAT is why I'm thinking just run these tubed over the winter on these wheels rather than take my other tyres off the carbon rims as I'm betting that I'll feel these when pointing up hill!! 

Next thing to do is make sure they fit in my fork, I think the frame should be fine though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, I think Maxxis makes the +tube by far too heavy! It's pretty bad when a 27.5x2.5/3.0 weighs as more than a Surly lite fatbike tube.

Back to those 3.25's, lookin good, indeed! Curious as to how they do in snow. 

It's all about the fatness...


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good J!

I actually had a chance to ride these 29+ CRUX tires last night on Tim’s Ursa

Very nice tires I must say!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, I think Maxxis makes the +tube by far too heavy! It's pretty bad when a 27.5x2.5/3.0 weighs as more than a Surly lite fatbike tube.
> 
> Back to those 3.25's, lookin good, indeed! Curious as to how they do in snow.
> 
> It's all about the fatness...


You are right, the Maxxis inner tubes (I'm impressed that you identified it by the valve cap!) are so heavy it's not even funny! I'll just use some standard 29er tubes I think...

I'll let you know how they ride, especially when the snow comes back!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Looking good J!
> 
> I actually had a chance to ride these 29+ CRUX tires last night on Tim's Ursa
> 
> Very nice tires I must say!


Thanks Mike, I'm looking forward to trying them!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Somebody, somewhere is telling me to stop this incessant need to test every configuration out!!! Mounted a disc and tried the wheel in the fork. Nope. Nada. No way. It won’t even let me sit the hub in the axle, let alone spin. 

So who mentioned an Enve MTN fork or a Waltworks rigid?!! Ha ha just kidding!...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, I've refrained myself long enough ....Bahahahahaha  I think you're finally getting it, get the damn rigid fork like you were told early on and have 4 bikes in one  Would get Walt to build you one to match the frame, not buy some boring carbon fork from Enve.



Just J said:


> Somebody, somewhere is telling me to stop this incessant need to test every configuration out!!! Mounted a disc and tried the wheel in the fork. Nope. Nada. No way. It won't even let me sit the hub in the axle, let alone spin.
> 
> So who mentioned an Enve MTN fork or a Waltworks rigid?!! Ha ha just kidding!...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> OK, I've refrained myself long enough ....Bahahahahaha  I think you're finally getting it, get the damn rigid fork like you were told early on and have 4 bikes in one  Would get Walt to build you one to match the frame, not buy some boring carbon fork from Enve.


Well seeing as you mentioned it, when Walt and I first started planning this bike we actually discussed a rigid fork and Walt talked me out of it, stating that on this bike the fork would have to be very long and "My *guess* is that you'd seldom run a bike like this rigid, but who knows." To be honest I think he's right, like HE was right about the 29 plus wheels too! 

Nope, I'm done, the bike is finished, I've finally reached the Nirvana I've been searching for my entire cycling life. On this bike, at least...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Come on man, a 500mm A2C rigid would just do Payton right and you know it too  I can't tell you how much I'm waiting to have the funds to spare to purchase a new rigid with appropriate geo to really tackle our technical trails, so much fun with a 29" DHF on the front. OK, so you might have to slow down a tad, but you know that it's your skills that re getting you down that stuff, no suspension.

Can't say though that you did not thoroughly explore what is possible with this beauty, you most definitely have tried a whole lot of different options.



Just J said:


> Well seeing as you mentioned it, when Walt and I first started planning this bike we actually discussed a rigid fork and Walt talked me out of it, stating that on this bike the fork would have to be very long and "My *guess* is that you'd seldom run a bike like this rigid, but who knows." To be honest I think he's right, like HE was right about the 29 plus wheels too!
> 
> Nope, I'm done, the bike is finished, I've finally reached the Nirvana I've been searching for my entire cycling life. On this bike, at least...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Come on man, a 500mm A2C rigid would just do Payton right and you know it too  I can't tell you how much I'm waiting to have the funds to spare to purchase a new rigid with appropriate geo to really tackle our technical trails, so much fun with a 29" DHF on the front. OK, so you might have to slow down a tad, but you know that it's your skills that re getting you down that stuff, no suspension.
> 
> Can't say though that you did not thoroughly explore what is possible with this beauty, you most definitely have tried a whole lot of different options.


The thought of a fully rigid does appeal, I used to have a Dekerf Implant with a Tuning fork and did everything on that bike, it was amazing and I wish that I didn't sell it. I love the idea of one bike for all, something like a Jones Ti and seeing what Jeff does on his. That was kind of an inspiration for this bike to be honest. Well maybe I should speak to Walt again about this, now that I've put a fair few miles on the bike?... Speaking of, I really need to service my 34, I was going to send it away for a Push, but that was before I put the MRP cartridge in it but it's definitely few months overdue so I should action this soon...


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

If you don't have a fork to fit the Crux then you got the wrong fork! Absolutely no problem with my Manitou Magnum Pro.
Rigid is fine in some cases but I do not regret for a second replacing the rigid fork on my Stache. These are trail bikes. I imagine if you were touring the world plus with a rigid fork would be the way to go.
I have ridden a Jones rigid and it beat me up!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I really like my 34 and although I’ve not tried a Magnum I’d be surprised if it came anywhere near it based on previous Manitou experiences. On reflection, I don’t need this bike to be rigid, I’m happy with it and the current wheel/tyre setup and to be fair I don’t think I’d have been happy with the Crux’s weight and heft for general riding. It was worth a shot though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Sounds like a fork from Walt is exactly what the doctor ordered. It is by far the best riding (and looking) rigid fork I've ever owned. Mounting points for bikepacking are a bonus as well. He builds them pretty quickly too. If the fox can wait a month perhaps you can ride the rigid while it is away.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Just J said:


> I really like my 34 and although I've not tried a Magnum I'd be surprised if it came anywhere near it based on previous Manitou experiences. On reflection, I don't need this bike to be rigid, I'm happy with it and the current wheel/tyre setup and to be fair I don't think I'd have been happy with the Crux's weight and heft for general riding. It was worth a shot though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Manitou sure ain't the be all, end all of forks. For example I don't get full travel and their through axel is way overthought. But overall I am satisfied with it. If a Pike or Yari were available when I got mine I might have gone that way.
Sure the tire is a bit heavy but it rolls super nicely and for my desert season it will stay on. Even though I only weigh a buck thirty, I don't get too caught up in bike weight, more about how things work for me in general.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Sounds like a fork from Walt is exactly what the doctor ordered. It is by far the best riding (and looking) rigid fork I've ever owned. Mounting points for bikepacking are a bonus as well. He builds them pretty quickly too. If the fox can wait a month perhaps you can ride the rigid while it is away.


Another good idea but I'm trying to convince myself here!! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

richwolf said:


> The Manitou sure ain't the be all, end all of forks. For example I don't get full travel and their through axel is way overthought. But overall I am satisfied with it. If a Pike or Yari were available when I got mine I might have gone that way.
> Sure the tire is a bit heavy but it rolls super nicely and for my desert season it will stay on. Even though I only weigh a buck thirty, I don't get too caught up in bike weight, more about how things work for me in general.


Same here really but at over 100lbs more than you, I can't be too fussy where weight is concerned! Ha ha. But I do consider rolling weight as much as practical. I'm sure the Crux would be a nice setup, I'll keep them and see what happens... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Let us just say, that the deed is indeed done!...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Let us just say, that the deed is indeed done!...


Having a rigid fork for backup/optional use, is never a bad thing.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Having a rigid fork for backup/optional use, is never a bad thing.


Should be a fun change! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

nitrousjunky said:


> Having a rigid fork for backup/optional use, is never a bad thing.


Yeah buddy! My main fork w/Crux is a Talas 36 130-160. I brought a carbon salsa fire starter ridge, for bike backing. I love the 36 on the front with that tire smasher for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I say great thinking, I think you'll enjoy it. Definitely post up pics when you get it :thumbsup:


Just J said:


> Let us just say, that the deed is indeed done!...


I ride my rigid KM on all the trails I ride my FS 29ers on, I just have to slow down a bit and it takes a bit more work, but if you think you can't ride real trails rigid, well then, sorry for you, tell all the others who do it and have a blast.



richwolf said:


> Rigid is fine in some cases but I do not regret for a second replacing the rigid fork on my Stache. *These are trail bikes. I imagine if you were touring the world plus with a rigid fork would be the way to go.* I have ridden a Jones rigid and it beat me up!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I say great thinking, I think you'll enjoy it. Definitely post up pics when you get it :thumbsup:


Thanks LyNx, I think I'll enjoy it too! It has been a few years since riding trails on a rigid bike (apart from on my CX!) so I'm looking forward to the simplicity again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sunny and VERY cold Saturday morning on the Moors.

The bike absolutely relishes this kind of weather, so much fun! I'm going to drop some air out the tyres and see how I get on.



















So cold my beard froze!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The snow came back this evening so I had to go and have a play around the streets and gravel paths near me. At 10 o'clock at night! Ha ha! I aired the tyres down a couple of psi and went out for a quick spin.










It's early days but I am convinced that this wheel/tyre setup is a better setup than the 3.8" Hodags on my 27.5" wheels. Although I only had a couple of rides on them last year and early this. But I did have a Trek Farley for about 18 months with the 26" Hodags before the Waltworks. Maybe it's the extra contact patch of the 29+ tyres or having that meaty Minion up front that felt like it had all the traction and braking grip I'd ever need?

Of course the snow wasn't deep so I'm going to try and get a pre work ride in up in the hills tomorrow morning all being well!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I got a very quick ride in round Guisborough Woods this morning and I am absolutely convinced that this tyre setup is the absolute true saviour of all round tyres!! They just handle everything really well, even snow! Excellent climbing traction, predictable drifts and really great stopping power on that front Minion.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, guess all of the Britain shut down again because of a little fluffy, white stuff?  

Yeah, unless I was racing some gravel grinder (never happen) I won't be replacing my DHF 29x3.0" with anything else but another DHF 29x3.0" 


Just J said:


> I got a very quick ride in round Guisborough Woods this morning and I am absolutely convinced that this tyre setup is the absolute true saviour of all round tyres!! They just handle everything really well, even snow! Excellent climbing traction, predictable drifts and really great stopping power on that front Minion.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> So, guess all of the Britain shut down again because of a little fluffy, white stuff?
> 
> Yeah, unless I was racing some gravel grinder (never happen) I won't be replacing my DHF 29x3.0" with anything else but another DHF 29x3.0"


It actually did! It took me an hour and a half to get home when it should have taken 30 mins, it's laughable!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> It actually did! It took me an hour and a half to get home when it should have taken 30 mins, it's laughable!!


Yeah, cause someone had to play all the way home! :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Yeah, cause someone had to play all the way home! :cornut:


LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've succumbed and listed all of my surplus parts, most of which were used on this bike in the past, I tried listing an ad on here but it doesn't seem to work, so as last ditch attempt and out of interest, I thought you might like a look at what's available including the mountain of tyres! 

There are a couple of items that weren't part of this build here, but seems a shame to miss them out as somebody might want them who's looking at this...

In other news, my forks is finished and I should have some pics from Walt soon, although we're waiting on a Paragon axle to come into stock...

It was a big list!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Um, J, there's a 12 step program you might wanna have a look into...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Um, J, there's a 12 step program you might wanna have a look into...


Ha ha you're not wrong there!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyway this is me in recovery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Bahahaha  Man, have to copy that list to show to anyone who says I have a problem 

Seriously, we need to talk 


BansheeRune said:


> Um, J, there's a 12 step program you might wanna have a look into...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Bahahaha  Man, have to copy that list to show to anyone who says I have a problem
> 
> Seriously, we need to talk


I like to think of it as thorough research myself! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha you're not wrong there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking around here, there's 3 RSD's, 3 Turners a KOXX Red Sky and a few more various bikes and tons o parts to change em up with.

Lynx, this includes you too, Mr.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

J, a little story to recognize your thread here. 

I’ve been on my Carver Gnarvester Ti running 29x3.00 for a year and a half now. Been following your threat on the WUW for about as long. 

There’s a local custom builder who I’ve been admiring for some time. Recently I decided to see if he’d put me on his waiting list for a 29x3.00 hardtail. And he did! But, he kind of wanted to steer me towards a 27.5x3.00 bike as am only 6’ 2”. He could do the 29, but with a wide B.B. and longer chain stays wider than boost hub. 

Initially I thought I’d maybe follow his lead toward the b+ bike. But was having trouble getting jazzed about it. 

Then I thought about all your experimentation with different wheels and tires on your WW Ultimate Warrior - and even my own thoughts back then - that you’d likely settle on the 29x3.00 wheels/tires. 

Needless to say I’ve backed away from the custom frame, for now. Maybe in time I’ll contact “Walt.” And for now keep enjoying my Gnarvester. 

I’ve gone back and reread the first ½ or so of this thread. Thanks for all your experimentation and for recording your thoughts and experiences...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> J, a little story to recognize your thread here.
> 
> I've been on my Carver Gnarvester Ti running 29x3.00 for a year and a half now. Been following your threat on the WUW for about as long.
> 
> ...


Hey Reamer!

Thanks for your input and kind word, I'm really glad that I was able to help you with your decision and I know that you made the right one based on what you have said.

I have a feeling (I could be wrong though) that your builder might not have the experience to confidently fab up a 29 plus, maybe? Because at 6ft 2, I'd put you on the BIG wheels all day long, but what do I know?

Honestly though, hold out for a 29 plus and a Waltworks if possible because it's cycling nirvana when you find a custom builder able to truly understand your requirements and build something up that works for you.

Enjoy the Gnarvester though, I hear awesome things about them and it's a lovely bike. 

I'm just glad the ramblings of a mad man can help someone decide what to go for, rather than have to do all this testing themselves. I can hand on my heart say that I have enjoyed every single moment of this project and the beauty is, it's not even over yet!...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You don't even know the half of it, wait till you get your rigid fork, then the experimentation starts all over again  



Just J said:


> I'm just glad the ramblings of a mad man can help someone decide what to go for, rather than have to do all this testing themselves. I can hand on my heart say that I have enjoyed every single moment of this project and the beauty is,* it's not even over yet!..*.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You don't even know the half of it, wait till you get your rigid fork, then the experimentation starts all over again


Speaking of...



















Nothing to experiment though, fit it, put a bigger tyre up front, air down. Get rad. Repeat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice looking fork!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Cheers nitrous!

Got to wait 2 weeks for Paragon to get their axles ready to ship so expect a ride report sometime before the end of February I'd guess!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

What's the A2C on that thing and what's the offset?



Just J said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> What's the A2C on that thing and what's the offset?


495mm axle to crown, 51mm offset


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

So what's your first wheelsize going to be to pair with the rigid fork? If you're sticking with 29+, which I recommend, there are now 3 options for 29x3.25 tires to try out! Vee Bulldozer, Duro Crux and Miner.

Looking forward to the reports! Will it get painted?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Only tyre I see in those 3 that might replace the 29x3.0 DHF, is the Duro Crux, all the others knobs seem way "less" and a 1/4" increase is really not that much to loose knob size for. Got any bead to bead or actual width measurements of any of those on say an i45 or so?



bikeny said:


> So what's your first wheelsize going to be to pair with the rigid fork? If you're sticking with 29+, which I recommend, there are now 3 options for 29x3.25 tires to try out! Vee Bulldozer, Duro Crux and Miner.
> 
> Looking forward to the reports! Will it get painted?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Only tyre I see in those 3 that might replace the 29x3.0 DHF, is the Duro Crux, all the others knobs seem way "less" and a 1/4" increase is really not that much to loose knob size for. Got any bead to bead or actual width measurements of any of those on say an i45 or so?


I've never run a DHF, so no idea how they compare. I had the Crux and Bulldozer briefly but sold them, they were just way too much tire for what I needed. They also didn't fit in the back of my Waltworks, so are certainly bigger than your run of the mill 29x3" tire. I don't remember if I measured them, I'll have to look through my posts and see. I had them mounted on narrower rims though. The Miner looks interesting, I just heard about it. You probably saw this already, but someone just started a post about it:

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/duro-miner-29x3-25-a-1066556.html

I do run the 27.5x3.25 Crux on my trail bike front and rear and love them!

Edit: Found this from one of my older posts:

Both tires at 10 psi on 35mm internal width rims.

Vee Bullbozer 29x3.25: Casing width: 77mm, Knob width: 77mm

Duro Crux 29x3.25: Casing width: 76mm, Knob width: 81mm


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> So what's your first wheelsize going to be to pair with the rigid fork? If you're sticking with 29+, which I recommend, there are now 3 options for 29x3.25 tires to try out! Vee Bulldozer, Duro Crux and Miner.
> 
> Looking forward to the reports! Will it get painted?


Hey bikeny!

Always 29+ now, no need to test the other wheel sizes now. In fact 1 of the wheelsets (30mm LB 29er) has found a home on my Pivot Les, the other (35mm RF Arc 35 has a new build planned for them later in the spring) and the Ibis and Arc 45 27.5" wheels are both currently for sale.

I'll be trying out my 3.25 Crux's once the fork arrives I reckon. Watch this space... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

That is one fine looking fork! Really digging the tapered steerer. Clear coat only shows off the top notch welds done by Walt.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

No post mount?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

freebiker said:


> No post mount?


No, apparently post mounts don't work well with this fork design according to Walt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Just J said:


> No, apparently post mounts don't work well with this fork design according to Walt.


Hmm... Would like to know why he says that is the case.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Hmm... Would like to know why he says that is the case.


Maybe Walt will chime in but all I know is he recently made a post mount fork for someone and when asked this was his response;

"No go on post mount. It does not work well with this style of dropout."

Good enough for me to be honest and clearly not a dealer breaker.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Just J said:


> Maybe Walt will chime in but all I know is he recently made a post mount fork for someone and when asked this was his response;
> 
> "No go on post mount. It does not work well with this style of dropout."
> 
> Good enough for me to be honest and clearly not a dealer breaker.


Yeah, this fork is going to be great, and I wasn't suggesting it wouldn't be. I would have no problem riding that. Was just curious.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> Yeah, this fork is going to be great, and I wasn't suggesting it wouldn't be. I would have no problem riding that. Was just curious.


Oh no, I didn't take it that way. I suppose I could have asked for more details but it wasn't like I was going to go to another builder for a fork on that basis so I just moved on.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Snow, bikes and dogs. Three of my favourite things!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Are you the Stroked ON MS guy? We never see the guys bike, but he has a big beard  How long did ya hold that wheelie for?  Nice pup.



Just J said:


> Snow, bikes and dogs. Three of my favourite things!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Are you the Stroked ON MS guy? We never see the guys bike, but he has a big beard  How long did ya hold that wheelie for?  Nice pup.


Who the heck is the "Stroked on MS guy"?! Ha ha.

Oh I only held that one for about half the block today, it's hard keeping them up in deeper snow! 

Ha ha thanks, that's Negan and he's a white German Shepherd. His little sister Vayda wasn't far away... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

He's a guy up in Scotland AFAIK that has MS and instead of "regular" treatments, he uses riding and diet to help fight against it, rides every day, cold seems to help it, so doing pretty good right now.
https://www.instagram.com/stokedonms/

Sweet pups, nice they can get out and run with pops in the fields, wish I had that nearby for mine to run safely.



Just J said:


> Who the heck is the "Stroked on MS guy"?! Ha ha.
> Oh I only held that one for about half the block today, it's hard keeping them up in deeper snow!
> Ha ha thanks, that's Negan and he's a white German Shepherd. His little sister Vayda wasn't far away...
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> He's a guy up in Scotland AFAIK that has MS and instead of "regular" treatments, he uses riding and diet to help fight against it, rides every day, cold seems to help it, so doing pretty good right now.
> https://www.instagram.com/stokedonms/
> 
> Sweet pups, nice they can get out and run with pops in the fields, wish I had that nearby for mine to run safely.


Aah Andy McKenna, he's the Scottish Tour guide but I hadn't realised he had MS! I suppose we do look quite alike. Until my hat comes off anyways!

Thanks LyNx, Negan is 16 months and Vayda 6 months, hoping to make awesome trails dogs out of at least one of them! We are lucky in that we have fields, farm tracks and the river nearby for the dogs although if I had my way, we'd live closer to the hills and moors. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A fun few days riding in the snow and using the Ultimate Warrior to take me places to practice shooting with my new drone.

The bike is definitely more than holding its own in the snow, we've had a few inches and it's handling things at least as well as my old Farley used to.

29 plus wins again and makes a true snow/ice bike!

































































__
http://instagr.am/p/BeOKePYjd0Q/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Big ouchies and an enforced (but welcome) spec change as a result after this morning's ride...

It started off so well with some nice crunchie trails and a welcome break from the mud.










Then things got steep and loamy and crashy.




























And the crashes kept coming until the crescendo that resulted in this:




























It happened on one of my favourite trails that I've ridden loads of times, it has been closed due to felling for about 18 months so I guess my enthusiasm got the better of me. Whilst entering the trickiest section of the trail, an off camber rocky and steep descent, I think I clipped a post that supports part of the trail and the chainring went off with a huge bang! I spent 5 minutes dusting myself off and then I set off to freewheel down the hill. Thankfully pedalling wasn't an option otherwise I'd have spotted the damage with much greater seriousness!

I'm nursing a lot of cuts and bruises however I feel pretty lucky because I keep my van key and a key for my rack in my lift pass pocket in my jacket. If you have a look at this picture you'll see the key poked out of the pocket and stabbed me in my palm. Thankfully it went though the thickest part of my Handup Glove (these things are awesome by the way!) and although I've got a nasty wounded there I'm lucky it was nothing more serious!










I've often looked at the One Up Switch Rings and thought they looked like the bolts could fail pretty easily, but I liked the idea at the time of being able to swap rings easily. I'm happier with the strength of the Absolute Black ring that I've refitted now though and I definitely won't run the Switch Rings on anything other than my XC bike from now on!










In other news, my fork is on its way to me, should have a ride out on it next weekend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RFrahm (Jan 7, 2018)

Glad to hear it was just cuts and bruises. Heal up quickly!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

RFrahm said:


> Glad to hear it was just cuts and bruises. Heal up quickly!


Thanks man, much appreciated! I'll be ok in a few days, I haven't fallen off properly for a loooong time! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum, well, sorry you had to be the one, but you proved my lack of trust in those things to be well founded :skep: Sucks when you have one of those days when you just seem to have 2 left feet and nothing gels, glad it's only a bit of ego bruising  Will be patiently waiting to see what she looks like all rigid  Hoping to have my new toy by next weekend as well, the wait is killing me


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks LyNx, yeah just one of those days but the weird thing is the run I was on felt really good before I ate it! 

Yeah I suppose we'll put this one down to extreme crash testing ha ha! However now that I've re-fitted the AB ring it's crystal clear that it was the Super Boost One Up ring that was causing the chain clearance issues I was having with the 27.7 3.8" tyres (which I sold last week along with the wheels!!!) and nothing to do with the Eagle as I originally thought. Aah well you win some you lose some!

Looking forward to seeing your new baby soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

That ride is gorgeous, JustJ.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

chelboed said:


> That ride is gorgeous, JustJ.


Thanks! Glad you like it


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Back in the lab this morning. Surgery begins...



















Mwah ha ha ha haaaaa! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1lb heavier (so far) means stronger legs, I guess?... ha ha!



















None more tukt.



















Pride myself on a spotless drivetrain.










Only the front to go now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Removed and ready for a cleanup before fitting the new fork...

As usual so impressed with the Hope headset, very little grime inside there and running as smooth as the day it was fitted!










Ready to send off to TF Tuned for a service and maybe a Push tune?...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've noticed some minimal marks where the Minion has actually touched the crown and the brace.



















It's fine though because by the time the 34's go back on the bike I was planning on running the Chupacabra on both ends of the bike for the summer as the 3.0 Minion is going to be used on another project along with a DHR on the rear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the new fork mounted up. Your chain looks great, can you describe your cleaning ritual?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new fork mounted up. Your chain looks great, can you describe your cleaning ritual?


Thanks Ian!

Basically, I spray down the bike with Guy Martin Proper Cleaner (saving the planet one bike wash at a time!)

Then after I've finished the main wash I use Fenwicks Foaming Chain Cleaner all over the cassette, chain and chainring, as well as the mech.

I spin the pedals backwards whilst using a Muc-off chain cleaning tool on the cassette then over the chain, I do this, enough to remove all the main muck etc.

I brush the mech, concentrating on the jockey wheels, making sure I remove the main dirt, oily grime etc.

I use a Fenwick chain cleaning foam, which is basically a bit of foam with a cut in it to form a channel for the chain to run through. I spray some foaming chain cleaner in there and run the chain through it, on all sides of the chain. This is the key to making the chain shine.

I then dry the bike off, sometimes I use a pet blow dryer to blast the water out of the drivetrain and off the bike.

I spray some GT85 onto a rag and run the chain through it.

I spray some GT85 carefully onto the working parts of the mech.

I then use Finish Line Ceramic Wet Lube on the chain, making sure each link is covered.

I cycle the gears up and down the cassette twice then I use the rag to wipe any excess oil from it.

That's basically it! I find the Finish Line Ceramic Wet Lube is definitely really good at coping with the UK's dirt and grim at this time of year. It keeps the drivetrain nice and quiet and the shifting stays perfect through the ride. I tend to use Fenwicks dry lube in the summer but I've recently got myself some Silca oil that promises to work well too, so I'll be giving that a try when the weather improves.

I'm currently tracking the parcel from Walt every day, waiting for it to go through customs!

I sent my Fox 34 off to TF Tuned today, it's going in for a service and PUSH tune, seals etc!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the great write up! I had no idea what chain cleaning foam was and had to look it up. My process is similar but without the foaming cleaner. I mostly rely on brushes to get the stuff out of the chain, cassette and jockey wheels, which can be time consuming and tedious. We can't get Fenwicks in the states but ProGold makes a similar product and I will surely be giving it a try. The gold drivetrain always looks great!

The PUSH tune should be sweet. Will you have in back in time for spring? I will be putting a Pike(and maybe DHF) on the front of my Walt frame and taking it on more aggressive trail rides. Looking forward to more dirt time with it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Thanks for the great write up! I had no idea what chain cleaning foam was and had to look it up. My process is similar but without the foaming cleaner. I mostly rely on brushes to get the stuff out of the chain, cassette and jockey wheels, which can be time consuming and tedious. We can't get Fenwicks in the states but ProGold makes a similar product and I will surely be giving it a try. The gold drivetrain always looks great!
> 
> The PUSH tune should be sweet. Will you have in back in time for spring? I will be putting a Pike(and maybe DHF) on the front of my Walt frame and taking it on more aggressive trail rides. Looking forward to more dirt time with it.


No problem! The foam is good stuff, it helps massively.

Yeah, all being well I should have my 34 back by this time next week but I'll be running to rigid for a while unless I really can't get along with it. I used to ride a rigid Dekerf Implant SS for a long time, so I'm sure we'll gel together! 

The Pike and DHF should be a sweet combo, the Pike is ultra supple.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


>


That looks like an interesting spare tube??


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> That looks like an interesting spare tube??


It is! It's a Tubolito Tubo 29+.

https://www.tubolito.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> It's a Tubolito Tubo 29+


Holy cow, Batman, thats a pricy little thing! :eekster:

Until the prices of these come down, I will stick with my SV19A, 30g heavier but only £6.70. Schwalbe were meant to be making something similar but I have never seen them.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Holy cow, Batman, thats a pricy little thing! :eekster:
> 
> Until the prices of these come down, I will stick with my SV19A, 30g heavier but only £6.70. Schwalbe were meant to be making something similar but I have never seen them.


Many a mickel makes a muckle at the end of the day! 

I was looking for something easy to stow, I was seriously considering not taking tubes with me on a ride because I haven't needed one (touch wood!) for so long but I saw these and they ticked some boxes. I've got a few of their different types now for all my bikes and kit bags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, it's all good cause we all know that orange tubes are the new black tubes!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, it's all good cause we all know that orange tubes are the new black tubes!!


True! LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Truth be told, to carry a butyl tube under the seat would likely let you down with dry rot by the time you're many km away from home and services, where the *cough* expensive tube will serve just dandy without dry rot.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont think it has anything to do with cost...

Great work again J


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> I dont think it has anything to do with cost...
> 
> Great work again J


You know, when I ordered my Waltworks, I was adamant that it was going to be a budget build, using up my parts bin up to build it. HA! No that's not what this bike is about and it became very clear that this was the case as soon as it arrived. It was always about what was going to work best for me and if that means throwing some money at it, then guilty as charged!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> I dont think it has anything to do with cost...
> 
> Great work again J


Cost is irrelevant, it's all about the addiction! :thumbsup:

And J, going in you knew you'd blow the budget with a nuclear warhead... Just sayin'...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Cost is irrelevant, it's all about the addiction! :thumbsup:


That, and for those of us that use Man Maths, we don't count so good!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

What have we got here then?!..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Got it mounted up this afternoon and I'm over the moon with it! Exactly what I wanted!

Aired the tyres down to 12psi (although it might need a couple back in the rear to avoid the space hopper effect) and went for a quick spin. It feels compliant enough to be comfortable and I'm sure it's stiff enough for some fun too! The tyres make Payton feel like a fatbike but they seem to roll really well too, really impressed from my short experience with it so far...

Oh and I wish I originally had the frame clear coated, the finish is pure sex!


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

That's Bad A**! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> That's Bad A**! :thumbsup:


Thanks man! My 34 comes back tomorrow but it might stay in the box a while!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Dang!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have to say, really liking the natural finish with heat marks etc clear coated :thumbsup: Just wondering about tying it into the frame if maybe getting some orange and/or black added in the middle might just do the trick 

My little baby came in on Friday, built it up Friday night, few tweaks in the AM and then test road ride, proper ride Sunday, loving it so far. Not a Waltworks, but it's in my price bracket and super pleased.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Have to say, really liking the natural finish with heat marks etc clear coated :thumbsup: Just wondering about tying it into the frame if maybe getting some orange and/or black added in the middle might just do the trick
> 
> My little baby came in on Friday, built it up Friday night, few tweaks in the AM and then test road ride, proper ride Sunday, loving it so far. Not a Waltworks, but it's in my price bracket and super pleased.
> 
> View attachment 1183734


The Unit looks awesome, even better in the sun!! I almost bought one when I was figuring out whether I should go the full custom route or not.

My fork ties in with the silver bits, the bars, pedals, bottle cages and in this case the hubs. That was my aim anyway. I really would have loved to have the frame raw too though. Ahh well, maybe next time! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh hell yeah, that would be absolutely awesome if it looked as good as the fork :thumbsup:


Just J said:


> My fork ties in with the silver bits, the bars, pedals, bottle cages and in this case the hubs. That was my aim anyway. _*I really would have loved to have the frame raw too though*_. Ahh well, maybe next time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just J said:


> Thanks man! My 34 comes back tomorrow but it might stay in the box a while!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Going against the grain here, but l personally dont like the clear fork (sorry J), the bike looks tops and ld love to see the 34 on it.

But as we know, beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> Going against the grain here, but l personally dont like the clear fork (sorry J), the bike looks tops and ld love to see the 34 on it.
> 
> But as we know, beauty is in the eye of the beholder


No sweat as far as I'm concerned, the 34 will be back but it's nice to have options and I love both looks. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I like the new fork. The clear is a pretty good combo with a darker frame. I'm thinking about getting a clear rigid fork for my DJ bike that I mostly use to putter around the bmx track with my kids.

Sorry to highjack the thread, but have you (or anybody else) had any issues with the niner EBB interface? Do you have the biocentric II and 30mm spindles on the UW? I just got my WW full suspension bike back from Walt (again, chainstay repair) and am having issues with the installation on the EBB, BB and/or cranks. It is somewhat difficult to slide the spindle through the BB when the EBB is tightened, and there is a lot of friction rotating the cranks. It slides through very easily if the EBB is loosened, but then I have the same issue once the EBB is tightened. To me it seems like an alignment issue. Walt and a bike shop seemed to think that there can't really be anything wrong with the EBB, but the shop said that they have seen issues with the 30mm spindles more than anything else (although not this exact same issue). I have had it about a year, and never had any issues before (installed it a couple times previously, and it was fine)

Any ideas?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> I like the new fork. The clear is a pretty good combo with a darker frame. I'm thinking about getting a clear rigid fork for my DJ bike that I mostly use to putter around the bmx track with my kids.
> 
> Sorry to highjack the thread, but have you (or anybody else) had any issues with the niner EBB interface? Do you have the biocentric II and 30mm spindles on the UW? I just got my WW full suspension bike back from Walt (again, chainstay repair) and am having issues with the installation on the EBB, BB and/or cranks. It is somewhat difficult to slide the spindle through the BB when the EBB is tightened, and there is a lot of friction rotating the cranks. It slides through very easily if the EBB is loosened, but then I have the same issue once the EBB is tightened. To me it seems like an alignment issue. Walt and a bike shop seemed to think that there can't really be anything wrong with the EBB, but the shop said that they have seen issues with the 30mm spindles more than anything else (although not this exact same issue). I have had it about a year, and never had any issues before (installed it a couple times previously, and it was fine)
> 
> Any ideas?


No I've not experienced any issues like that, what did Walt say when it was with him for repair? I'm sure he's your best port of call on this.

I had an issue where the Hope 30mm B.B. wouldn't play nicely with the EBB bolts and then it seized in there which meant a new BB and Niner EBB but that was a compatibility issue more than anything. I now use a Race Face 30mm BB and I'm upgrading the bearings to Enduro 71806 LLB Stainless Steel Angular Contact Bearing tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, it was a repair on the chainstay, so he didn't touch the BB and that area wasn't powder coated again, so it is very strange. I don't think he checked it when it was there with him, because he didn't touch it. I'm using the race face 30mm BB, too. 

Hopefully the shop (niner dealer, so they have some experience with the EBBs, but not a whole lot) will be able to figure it out, but if not I am kind of at a dead end. Walt did not have any ideas on how to check the alignment, etc. He said it might be a bad BB, but I already got a new BB to check and the new one has the same issue. The only other idea was to try a 24mm spindle crank, but I'd rather not do that if I don't have to.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Gangly1 said:


> Well, it was a repair on the chainstay, so he didn't touch the BB and that area wasn't powder coated again, so it is very strange. I don't think he checked it when it was there with him, because he didn't touch it. I'm using the race face 30mm BB, too.
> 
> Hopefully the shop (niner dealer, so they have some experience with the EBBs, but not a whole lot) will be able to figure it out, but if not I am kind of at a dead end. Walt did not have any ideas on how to check the alignment, etc. He said it might be a bad BB, but I already got a new BB to check and the new one has the same issue. The only other idea was to try a 24mm spindle crank, but I'd rather not do that if I don't have to.


Aah I see, I wonder what's happened there, sounds like a strange one? I wouldn't want to resort to a 24mm spindle either if I'd already invested in 30mm.

I hope you can get it sorted soon, let us know please...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I received my 34's today, it seems like forks are like buses at the moment.

They've had the PUSH kit installed, heck instead of me trying to tell you what's been done, you can have a look at this instead.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Got a couple of hours out on The Moors this morning to give the fork it's first real test. What better way to test but to fix a King Many Things Cage on and strap my tea making kit to it?!














































The fork feels great, nice and compliant enough in the small and medium chatter but a bit "ow-ey" on the bigger downhills as expected. I really like it and with the bigger tyres make a nice change during the winter months, which is exactly what I wanted.

The new tyres are huge but roll nicely, they just seem to grip really well everywhere. Hopefully we'll have some snow next week so I can put some miles on this setup ok ideal conditions...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bflh760jFSL/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I like how you roll, we could def ride together  Yeah, as I said, it's on the faster stuff that rigid gets to be a bit much and requires good upper body strength and conditioning, but still oh so much fun  

Looking really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I like how you roll, we could def ride together  Yeah, as I said, it's on the faster stuff that rigid gets to be a bit much and requires good upper body strength and conditioning, but still oh so much fun
> 
> Looking really nice


Thanks LyNx, it's taken me a while to step away from Strava and actually start enjoying the ride again, taking in the important things like the views, playing about and of course, tea!! 

Yep, it's so much fun, it hurts but it's definitely fun and the most fun things usually do!! LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Just J said:


> Thanks LyNx, it's taken me a while to step away from Strava and actually start enjoying the ride again, taking in the important things like the views, playing about and of course, tea!!
> 
> Yep, it's so much fun, it hurts but it's definitely fun and the most fun things usually do!! LOL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Give rigid some time, like a dozen rides.

You'll be amazed how your riding style adapts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

racefit said:


> Give rigid some time, like a dozen rides.
> 
> You'll be amazed how your riding style adapts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, it does, these forks will definitely be staying on the UW for quite some time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

See, there you go again being selfish. You've got several of those, beautiful Waltworks, rigid forks and won't even share them, you can't ride them all at the same time ya know  



Just J said:


> You're right, it does, these forks will definitely be staying on the UW for quite some time.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> See, there you go again being selfish, you've got several of those, beautiful Waltworks, rigid forks and won't even share them, you can't ride them all at the same time ya know


Ha ha I wondered how long it would take for me to get pulled up for that one. Pair of fork legS! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

We got snow!! You probably heard as when we get snow, the country grinds to a halt, cars end up on their roofs and schools are closed!...

... Not my kids' school though, so it was Payton to the rescue this morning, saving roughly an hour where I'd probably have been sat in traffic swearing at idiot drivers...









































































The Duro Crux tyres felt great, lots of floatation and very fatbike-like, coupled with the fork it's exactly how I wanted it to feel for exactly these conditions.

Have I told you lately that I love this bike?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mwahahaahaaahaaaa! Proper snow (a good 6-8" in places) and I love it!

Loads of fun carving lines in my local woods this morning!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Glad you're having fun, looks like you made the change just in time 

How in the hell "Great" Britain was ever such a conquering nation I'm not sure, not when a little snow can shut the entire country down   Seriously, when I lived there as a kid, there were no snow days, everything went on as normal. Sadly it's not GB, but the entire world is going soft


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Glad you're having fun, looks like you made the change just in time
> 
> How in the hell "Great" Britain was ever such a conquering nation I'm not sure, not when a little snow can shut the entire country down   Seriously, when I lived there as a kid, there were no snow days, everything went on as normal. Sadly it's not GB, but the entire world is going soft


LOL! Say it how it is LyNx! It's true though, we are a nation in shreds and as soon as we're find the excuse to leave, we're doing it! I love this weather though and in all fairness it is a bit more extreme than we usually get...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Keep the bike updates & fun reports coming, J. Always good stuff!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Keep the bike updates & fun reports coming, J. Always good stuff!
> =sParty


Thanks sParty, will do! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

It's not just you guys, it's the whole world :skep: Just to contrast your current weather situation, semi overcast day, high of about 27C  Enjoying re-learning how to be all the suspension, loving the geo, so inspiring.



Just J said:


> LOL! Say it how it is LyNx! It's true though, we are a nation in shreds and as soon as we're find the excuse to leave, we're doing it! I love this weather though and in all fairness it is a bit more extreme than we usually get...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> It's not just you guys, it's the whole world :skep: Just to contrast your current weather situation, semi overcast day, high of about 27C  Enjoying re-learning how to be all the suspension, loving the geo, so inspiring.
> 
> View attachment 1185461


I'll stick to the snow this time, I'm enjoying it, can't you see?! 

Glad you're enjoying the new bike too though!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

More snow business!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Some thoughts on today's findings...

I started out with 14/14 psi and had to air down twice in the dry powdery snow, I took a little too much out the rear and it started losing Orange Seal (I wondered why there was orange snow on my tyres?!) so I pumped it back up. When I got home I measured and there was 8 psi in the front which seemed to really work well.

We're definitely not talking fatbike levels of grip and float in the deep stuff, but it definitely holds its' own and does a pretty good job at it too. I really like the Duro Crux tyres, they're nice and aggressive yet they roll nicely too.

I was finding that the rigid fork was kicking me around more than expected with the higher pressure in the tyres, once I aired down it felt a lot better.

By the way, the One Up Components EDC Pump I use is fantastic, it definitely pumps quickly and effortlessly and I can definitely recommend.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> More snow business!


Sick! That new fork or yours needs a custom titanium snowplow attachment. 
I see you've mounted a Fabric Scoop saddle. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Sick! That new fork or yours needs a custom titanium snowplow attachment.
> I see you've mounted a Fabric Scoop saddle. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine.
> =sParty


Now there's an idea!! 

I briefly had a Brooks saddle on it in the beginning but The Scoop has been my go to saddle for a long time now, they're just super comfortable! I'd really like a bling carbon one for my Les but I find spending £200 on a saddle a bit much!! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Now there's an idea!!
> 
> I briefly had a Brooks saddle on it in the beginning but The Scoop has been my go to saddle for a long time now, they're just super comfortable! I'd really like a bling carbon one for my Les but I find spending £200 on a saddle a bit much!! ?


I did likewise. Tried a Brooks Cambium C15 IIRC and rode it for months, eventually concluding the surface to be just a bit harsh. The fit was ideal and I appreciate that aspect but on a week long tour last September, I found the Cambium tends to promote saddle sores.  Sorry, TMI for sure. Anyway the Scoop is the most comfortable saddle I've found to date, followed closely by the original Flite.

Keeping the Cambium for my upcoming singlespeed build. I think it'll make a good SS saddle since I'm out of the chair about half the time when riding one gear. 

Back to your bike. It's been awesome watching its transformations over the months. Thanks for sharing your opinions of all its iterations so the rest of us don't have to invest thousands only to come to similar conclusions. And now the question on everyone's lips... how about that Pole Machine we all know you're tinkering with? When will it be unveiled?
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I did likewise. Tried a Brooks Cambium C15 IIRC and rode it for months, eventually concluding the surface to be just a bit harsh. The fit was ideal and I appreciate that aspect but on a week long tour last September, I found the Cambium tends to promote saddle sores.  Sorry, TMI for sure. Anyway the Scoop is the most comfortable saddle I've found to date, followed closely by the original Flite.
> 
> Keeping the Cambium for my upcoming singlespeed build. I think it'll make a good SS saddle since I'm out of the chair about half the time when riding one gear.
> 
> ...


I started out on Flites too, I really liked them and all my bikes had them for a long time, but I fear that I wouldn't be half as keen on them nowadays! Ha ha.

The Cambium was a lovely saddle but I felt it had too much give and I bounced around a lot on it. I recently sold it after running it on a commuter for a while. They seem to hold their value well considering some guy has literally sweated his a55 off on it! Again TMI! 

Thank you very much for your kind words sParty, it means a lot to me. Sometimes I'm not sure people would want to read my ramblings but I'm glad a few do. I'm through with testing wheels sizes now, I've definitely settled on my favourites and what works for me. Yup it cost a lot of money to get where I had a pretty good idea I would, but I think that it was something I needed to do and ultimately it was worth it. I've made a bit of money back recently by selling wheels and tyres although I still have the Ibis wheelset that I'm keen to shift ASAP. My tyre pile is depleted and my wife is happier as a result! 

Speaking of my wife being happy... Now the Pole Machine is another matter, I know the exactly build I'm going with, (nothing massively flash to be honest, Eagle GX, no carbon parts whatsoever etc) in fact I have most of the parts ready and waiting or at least on order. I'm planning on using 29x3" Maxxis Minions on it too! However, the bike seems to be pushed further back in development so we'll see how my patience plays out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Just J, 

Help me learn a bit of history here: did you repaint your bike, or get a new frame? 

Are you still running 148 hub with 73mm BB and chainring flipped? Whatever happened to the Hodag setup?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> Just J,
> 
> Help me learn a bit of history here: did you repaint your bike, or get a new frame?
> 
> Are you still running 148 hub with 73mm BB and chainring flipped? Whatever happened to the Hodag setup?


The frame was re-powder coated as unfortunately the original powder started blistering within a couple of months of owning the frame. I got it re-powdered here rather than sending back to the builder.

Yes 148mm Boost hub with a 73mm EBB and the chainring is flipped for clearance.

The Hodag setup didn't want to play with a One-Up chainring (which I destroyed a few updates back!). The chain was making contact with the tyre and I mistakingly made the assumption that it was the update to Eagle that was the culprit so I sold the Arc 45 wheels as a result. It was only once I changed the chainring back to the Absolute Black that I realised that was the issue. To be honest, although the Hodag setup was fun, I wanted wider rims for those tyres anyway. Maybe I'll buy another wheelset at some point...

Just as an update whilst I'm here, the Chupacabra's and the Fox 34 (Push'd) are now back on the bike. I felt that although the rigid fork is fun in the snow, it was compromising the performance of the bike too much for my liking on the fun bits. One of the great things about this bike is that it can happily play with full suspension bikes, to take that away from it was a little bit like sacrilege. A nice snow setup with the Duro Crux tyres though and I'll definitely use it as a preferred winter setup.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree with you, think trying to run 3.8" on i45 is a bit under what they "require" to get the best out of them, you did the right thing 

Have to also agree on the sus fork, it only takes a little bit on the front to really help the bike track better and not bounce off stuff as easily, to easily increase speed. That being said, I was thinking of running a 120mm sus fork on my Unit the other day with B+ F&R, even fitted it and everything, then relaced a Dually45 rear wheel and decided to see if a 29x3" would fit in the rear of the Unit _(sposed to only be B+) _and it did, so pulled the sus fork and went back to 29+ F&R rigid  Maybe down the road after I've gotten the body accustomed to riding rigid again and built back up the skills with it I'll consider going to a sus fork on the front, but would have to be 29+ I think and don't think I'll be affording a good new fork anytime in the near future.



Just J said:


> The Hodag setup didn't want to play with a One-Up chainring (which I destroyed a few updates back!). The chain was making contact with the tyre and I mistakingly made the assumption that it was the update to Eagle that was the culprit so I sold the Arc 45 wheels as a result. It was only once I changed the chainring back to the Absolute Black that I realised that was the issue. To be honest, although the Hodag setup was fun, I wanted wider rims for those tyres anyway. Maybe I'll buy another wheelset at some point...
> 
> Just as an update whilst I'm here, the Chupacabra's and the Fox 34 (Push'd) are now back on the bike. I felt that although the rigid fork is fun in the snow, it was compromising the performance of the bike too much for my liking on the fun bits. One of the great things about this bike is that it can happily play with full suspension bikes, to take that away from it was a little bit like sacrilege. A nice snow setup with the Duro Crux tyres though and I'll definitely use it as a preferred winter setup.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Agree with you, think trying to run 3.8" on i45 is a bit under what they "require" to get the best out of them, you did the right thing
> 
> Have to also agree on the sus fork, it only takes a little bit on the front to really help the bike track better and not bounce off stuff as easily, to easily increase speed. That being said, I was thinking of running a 120mm sus fork on my Unit the other day with B+ F&R, even fitted it and everything, then relaced a Dually45 rear wheel and decided to see if a 29x3" would fit in the rear of the Unit _(sposed to only be B+) _and it did, so pulled the sus fork and went back to 29+ F&R rigid  Maybe down the road after I've gotten the body accustomed to riding rigid again and built back up the skills with it I'll consider going to a sus fork on the front, but would have to be 29+ I think and don't think I'll be affording a good new fork anytime in the near future.


That's a turn up for the books with the Unit fitting a 29+ wheel! But yeah I think this was another case of me being a willing crash test dummy again, all for the sake of humanity of course! As I say, rigid is fun but full squish is erm, funner. We all knew that though, right?!..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Um, I'd have to disagree, it might let you go faster with less consequence, but I would not necessarily call it more fun. Lots of people these days only equate fun with speed, me, I like going slow and having to properly ride the bike and not just let momentum and suspension do the work for you, plus riding rigid definitely gives you a full body workout, no gym required  



Just J said:


> That's a turn up for the books with the Unit fitting a 29+ wheel! But yeah I think this was another case of me being a willing crash test dummy again, all for the sake of humanity of course! As I say, rigid is fun but full squish is erm, funner. We all knew that though, right?!..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Um, I'd have to disagree, it might let you go faster with less consequence, but I would not necessarily call it more fun. Lots of people these days only equate fun with speed, me, I like going slow and having to properly ride the bike and not just let momentum and suspension do the work for you, plus riding rigid definitely gives you a full body workout, no gym required


Ok can we agree on more comfortable then?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: Oh most definitely  Wrists are definitely a bit "stiff" these days, along with the lower back/hips/legs since switching to only riding the rigid a month ago, definitely tempted to add the sus fork, but really want to get the body and skills back ins shape, so I resist the urge  What I am looking forward to is when I take back up the full sus after only rigid for so long, should be much faster with picking lines, moving the bike about and generally riding a lot lighter over stuff.



Just J said:


> Ok can we agree on more comfortable then?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I have officially tapped out from 27.5” wheels now, given that my Ibis wheelset finally sold last weekend. Just the big guys left now!...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey man, who's to blame you, since I figured out that 29+ fits in the rear of the Unit, there's been no lookin back  Unless of course you follow your earlier thoughts of going for the 3.8 650B+ setup, that I can totally understand, pair that with the rigid fork for winter riding and I think you'll be having a blast :thumbsup:



Just J said:


> Well I have officially tapped out from 27.5" wheels now, given that my Ibis wheelset finally sold last weekend. Just the big guys left now!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hey man, who's to blame you, since I figured out that 29+ fits in the rear of the Unit, there's been no lookin back  Unless of course you follow your earlier thoughts of going for the 3.8 650B+ setup, that I can totally understand, pair that with the rigid fork for winter riding and I think you'll be having a blast


Hey LyNx!

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too, going to build some nice fat wheels up later in the year I reckon.

Got a nice ride in this morning, first proper ride out on the Push'd 34 and it felt fantastic. Never had anything so able to cope with small hits so buttery smooth! Really impressed with it!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Proud to have joined the party!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Proud to have joined the party!


Come on in, the water's lovely! Looks awesome, I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Come on in, the water's lovely! Looks awesome, I'm sure you'll love it!


Thanks, Just J - so far I'm really happy! I didn't go quite as versatile as you with the build, because I knew I either wanted 29+ or 27.5x3.8, and I knew I wanted to stay single speed, but it's been everything I hoped.

Perfect 50th bday present for myself  I'm going to be selling some bikes here soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Thanks, Just J - so far I'm really happy! I didn't go quite as versatile as you with the build, because I knew I either wanted 29+ or 27.5x3.8, and I knew I wanted to stay single speed, but it's been everything I hoped.
> 
> Perfect 50th bday present for myself  I'm going to be selling some bikes here soon...


So cool, happy 50th! I bought mine to coincide with my 40th!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What kinda weight are you guys seeing on your Waltworks builds?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> What kinda weight are you guys seeing on your Waltworks builds?


Mines sits just below 30lbs currently in the 29+ setup. Had it as low as 28 with smaller wheels and lighter tyres.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

My FS was around 34 lbs when it was setup as full 29+. I ended up going with 2.6 tires, but I don't think I lost much weight as the chupacabras were pretty light. Yes, it is heavy, but I am 6'6" 210 lbs at my lightest, so it's not too bad. The smooth ride and handling make up for it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

With the sus fork and 29+ setup? :eekster: Damn that's light  Your 29+ setup is carbon rims and Pro4 hubs, right, did you ever weigh the wheels alone? Sorry, you may have posted, but this thing is rather long to look through 



Just J said:


> Mines sits just below 30lbs currently in the 29+ setup. Had it as low as 28 with smaller wheels and lighter tyres.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> With the sus fork and 29+ setup? :eekster: Damn that's light  Your 29+ setup is carbon rims and Pro4 hubs, right, did you ever weigh the wheels alone? Sorry, you may have posted, but this thing is rather long to look through


I find your lack of commitment disturbing! 

I can't really remember covering much about weight on this thread, I know the carbon wheels were only slightly lighter than the alloy Arc 35's though but they are a lot stiffer. Yup Fox 34 (I'm pretty sure the rigid fork weighs at least as much as the 34 but Walt did say it would be sturdy!), carbon LB rims with Pro4's. Running Chups again at the moment.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Mine came out at 25.16 lbs with bell, bottle cage and Garmin mount. I'm pretty psyched about that, considering I'm running 5.3 lbs of tires with the cruxes 

For a rigid fork that'll clear a Hodag, Walt builds it pretty light. Of course mine has a 1 1/8 steerer vs tapered. And I don't have all the pesky shifty bits.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Mine came out at 25.16 lbs with bell, bottle cage and Garmin mount. I'm pretty psyched about that, considering I'm running 5.3 lbs of tires with the cruxes
> 
> For a rigid fork that'll clear a Hodag, Walt builds it pretty light. Of course mine has a 1 1/8 steerer vs tapered. And I don't have all the pesky shifty bits.


Nice and light!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


>


That's a respectable weight, I tell ya Walt is on his game.


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice color


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

freebiker said:


> Nice color


Thanks! This was as close as I could get to "super sparkle flake 1970s motorcycle helmet orange"


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

CCSS said:


> Proud to have joined the party!


That is hawt!!!! makes my pants go tight 
Congrats.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Great looking bike CCSS!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks @cmg71 and @ianick - it definitely makes me smile every time I walk into the garage!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Thanks @cmg71 and @ianick - it definitely makes me smile every time I walk into the garage!


They have a habit of doing that!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Not much happening lately but still riding the Ultimate Warrior and loving it.

Put an orange One Up EDC cap on a couple of weeks ago, but that's the only mod for a long time! Oh and a nice little Garmin mount by K-Edge!










Had a cool ride out with my eldest boy this morning, showing him the Moors for the first time and long overdue.















































__
http://instagr.am/p/BiruJFMBSB3/


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, looks like Peyton is having a great day!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, looks like Peyton is having a great day!


We always do, no matter if I spend time on my other bikes there's always a special connection that we have. No bad rides ever.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That bike has been the subject of so many experimental setups and has been very educational for the many readers of your thread.
That cup of Rosie on the trail is highly deserved!

Double your +, double your fun! I've been keeping Sarge and Aisan busy as of late.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> That bike has been the subject of so many experimental setups and has been very educational for the many readers of your thread.
> That cup of Rosie on the trail is highly deserved!
> 
> Double your +, double your fun! I've been keeping Sarge and Aisan busy as of late.


Lol thanks Banshee, I'm glad someone might have found some of my obsession useful. I've actually been "consulting" (more like musing on the subject really) on one of Walt's latest builds recently. Basically a full suspension UW. I'm sure Mikee won't mind me posting some of his pics on here or maybe he'd like to post them himself if he sees this?...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Every time this thread pops up, I get excited.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

chelboed said:


> Every time this thread pops up, I get excited.


 Are you on Walt's list?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So this threads (OK I have) been a bit quiet lately but I've been remembering how to ride skinny tyres and enjoying doing so. I guess the Ultimate Warrior had to make way for this to happen although I've still been riding her too, just not much to report.

However, this update is given with a heavy heart...

I periodically move the seat post to re-grease, re-apply frame saver if required and make sure everything is ok, I also decided to carry out a full system bleed on the Reverb. At least that was the plan.

Now the plan looks like this:










The seatpost was completely seized and so was the EBB when I tried removing it in order to squirt some Plus Gas penetrating oil into the seat tube to try and get things moving again.

I lot of swearing and sweating later I managed to get the EBB out relatively unscathed.





































So having managed that I have gone through most of a can of Plusgas and let it sit in the seat tube, periodically trying to twist the post.










So far all I've managed to do is unthread the top of the Reverb which I didn't even think was possible?!! 










I'm pretty certain that this wouldn't have happened if I didn't have to have the damn thing (sorry Payton, I know this isn't your fault) re-powered within a few months of ownership but who knows?! Currently I've got a bit of expensive garage wall art and no 29 plus bike, two years having taken delivery. Not a happy camper, I'll be honest.

I'll update with any developments...


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is a thread on removing stuck seatposts:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ammonia-stuck-seat-post-whats-your-best-technique-915520.html

Unless you get lucky your seatpost is likely toast.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BlueCheesehead said:


> Here is a thread on removing stuck seatposts:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ammonia-stuck-seat-post-whats-your-best-technique-915520.html
> 
> Unless you get lucky your seatpost is likely toast.


Thank you, yeah I think I pretty much made sure the Reverb is toast anyway! LOL. Going to leave the Plusgas in overnight then try coke, citric acid and then as a last resort, a vice.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BlueCheesehead said:


> Here is a thread on removing stuck seatposts:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/ammonia-stuck-seat-post-whats-your-best-technique-915520.html
> 
> Unless you get lucky your seatpost is likely toast.


I've had a read through that thread now, thank you, there are some pretty extreme solutions there. I've got to admit that I'm not keen on twisting the frame but I'm not that keen on not being able to use the bike either. Let's see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Bummer. That doesn't look like fun. 

How often were you greasing up the BB and dropper? I ride steel bikes in the PNWet and have used them on the beach/ocean down in the Baja for months at a time without anything like that happening.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Bummer. That doesn't look like fun.
> 
> How often were you greasing up the BB and dropper? I ride steel bikes in the PNWet and have used them on the beach/ocean down in the Baja for months at a time without anything like that happening.


Me too, but on the North East coast of the U.K., this is not my first steel frame either. 

The B.B. was last greased in February/March so probably a little longer than I'd usually leave it and the seat post only a few weeks back.

I suppose this kind of thing happens but definitely less so on steel from Reynolds and Columbus and on factory finished and protected steel. I'm not convinced having the frame stripped and re-powdered did it any good, despite me using frame saver myself as I built the bike back up. Although Mikee's frame protection thread doesn't rate frame saver very highly.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

For those who haven't read that yet

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/anti-corrosion-product-shootout-1073581.html


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow. The seatpost got that corroded after a few weeks? That's crazy. Hopefully you don't have to sacrifice the dropper to save the frame.

The fresh powdercoat wouldn't have affected the inside of the tubes where you have corrosion. They'd just sandblast the surface of the tubes. 

I'd use some thick marine grease when you reinstall the BB and dropper. You need to keep the aluminum and steel parts isolated as much as possible to prevent galvanic corrosion. Frame Saver isn't designed to do that.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Wow. The seatpost got that corroded after a few weeks? That's crazy. Hopefully you don't have to sacrifice the dropper to save the frame.
> 
> The fresh powdercoat wouldn't have affected the inside of the tubes where you have corrosion. They'd just sandblast the surface of the tubes.
> 
> I'd use some thick marine grease when you reinstall the BB and dropper. You need to keep the aluminum and steel parts isolated as much as possible to prevent galvanic corrosion. Frame Saver isn't designed to do that.


Thanks for the info, it's appreciated. The seat post is toast, I've already tried it in a vise. Going to walk away from it until tomorrow...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

For what it's worth, the steel used by different manufacturers, and by different builders/companies whether big or small, is all metallurgically pretty much the same stuff (ie, same ratio of chromium, molybdenum, iron, carbon). Companies differentiate themselves by:
-Different butting/profiles/shapes
-Very slightly different heat treat processes (though they're basically making the same things - ie Reynolds 853=True Temper OX Platinum=Vari-Wall ThermLX in terms of mechanical properties)
-Marketing

The new powdercoat shouldn't change the basic properties of the steel though if they blasted inside the seat tube (they shouldn't have) they could have created some high/low points that don't clamp as evenly as they might. Even if that was the case, though, I'd be shocked if it was responsible for a stuck post. I have plenty of customers from wet places with frames that have been refinished multiple times without having problems. 

Honestly I've never had a customer seize a post without doing something weird like forcing in the wrong size post or leaving the bike out in the snow for a season or something like that. It does look to me like the inside of the EBB shell is pretty dry - should have shiny greasy/waxy coating if it's got framesaver (or Boeshield, or whatever) in it. 

It seems like too much of a coincidence that both items seized so suddenly when they had both been fine for a long time. Did you use something different to regrease or do anything weird in the last 2 weeks?

Hope you figure it out! Honestly, I'm pretty baffled. 

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> For what it's worth, the steel used by different manufacturers, and by different builders/companies whether big or small, is all metallurgically pretty much the same stuff (ie, same ratio of chromium, molybdenum, iron, carbon). Companies differentiate themselves by:
> -Different butting/profiles/shapes
> -Very slightly different heat treat processes (though they're basically making the same things - ie Reynolds 853=True Temper OX Platinum=Vari-Wall ThermLX in terms of mechanical properties)
> -Marketing
> ...


Thanks for the reply Walt, I was just about to drop you an email for some advice.

Thanks for the info in regard to the steel properties, maybe I'm clutching at straws but I've never experienced the kind of issues I've had with this frame (in terms of rust etc), having owned various steel frames from other manufacturers and not caring for most of them half as much as the attention and care I've given my Waltworks. Please don't get me wrong though, I'm not pointing my finger your way, yes it was unfortunate that I had to re-coat the frame so early on and it was deemed that I should get that work done this side of the pond but these things happen I guess.

In regard to the powdercoat, the inside of the seat tube looked and felt like the sliding dropout faces I showed you, definitely blasted and rough. Maybe I should have just sent it back to you afterall and I wouldn't be in this position?

I think you know me well enough to know that I wouldn't leave my bike anywhere other than inside my garage? The Reverb was the one supplied by your good self, it's definitely the correct size. The EBB is pretty dry in the pics, I had already wiped all the Plusgas off that I had to use to get it out, the same goes for the inside of the EBB shell.

I've had the frame in my vise now, it didn't go well, I'll drop you an email...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

You are NOT screwed, you need to be very very patient and work it slowly. I've salvaged many frames by patience that every one said wasn't worth it. Now, sure I wasted a ton of time, but super rewarding.

I'm also a fan of a drastic temperature change if you can do that. I like using deep freezers for small to medium sized parts and then a quick increase with a hair dryer.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> You are NOT screwed, you need to be very very patient and work it slowly. I've salvaged many frames by patience that every one said wasn't worth it. Now, sure I wasted a ton of time, but super rewarding.
> 
> I'm also a fan of a drastic temperature change if you can do that. I like using deep freezers for small to medium sized parts and then a quick increase with a hair dryer.


Thank you for your kind reassurance, it is appreciated.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

It's truly bizarre. In my experience, there are 2 things that cause stuff to seize:
-Neglect (we all know you take excellent care of the bike, so scratch that off).
-Parts not fitting right (ie, the post has to be shoved in with tremendous force/EBB won't turn in the shell sort of stuff). AFAIK the parts all fit fine after you had the bike refinished. 

The timing is suspicious (that is to say, weird - I'm not saying you did anything wrong) - why would both seize up at the same time, just 2 weeks after they were removed (presumably without difficulty) for a regrease? Galvanic corrosion is the likely culprit, were you running lots of electricity through the frame? 

That was a joke, btw. 

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> It's truly bizarre. In my experience, there are 2 things that cause stuff to seize:
> -Neglect (we all know you take excellent care of the bike, so scratch that off).
> -Parts not fitting right (ie, the post has to be shoved in with tremendous force/EBB won't turn in the shell sort of stuff). AFAIK the parts all fit fine after you had the bike refinished.
> 
> ...


Well e-bikes are a thing you know Walt, but carrying that battery around didn't seem to do anything for my Strava times! 

All the parts were fine to fit after the re-build, maybe a little less keen to go in but by no means requiring any brute force.

We are talking more than 2 weeks, as I mentioned, February/March for the BB and a few weeks (probably 6-8) fo the seat post. By no means a long time though? Nothing changed though, I used Frame Saver when I rebuilt and put a bit more in during the spring and used grease on the seat post. Non on the EBB though, under Niner's recommendation.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn! Sorry to hear about this! What a bummer for you. My cousin had an aluminum post freeze in a steel Peugeot road frame years back. It is amazing how they can lock in there.

Good luck getting it unstuck -- keep us posted!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Damn! Sorry to hear about this! What a bummer for you. My cousin had an aluminum post freeze in a steel Peugeot road frame years back. It is amazing how they can lock in there.
> 
> Good luck getting it unstuck -- keep us posted!


Thank you, will do!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have had seatposts get stuck in steel frames and it ain't fun. I gave up on steel frames years ago. Titanium and aluminum have given me really good luck over the years. I didn't like carbon too much. Our carbon bikes didn't give us any problems but we never put a ton of miles on them. All of our high school racers went to carbon frames and one cracked their frame twice and another once.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow - scary. Motivated me to go out in the garage and check my seatpost. I know that Ti and steel can react so I used antisieze, but maybe not enough when I built up the bike in late March... It was tough removing the post. Just cleaned it up and doubled down on the antisieze....

PSA - get out there and give your bike some extra love!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes I'd definitely recommend checking your post regularly...

Right so, the post is stuck, at least I can't get it out with what I've got available to me. I haven't tried the heat thing, simply because I've got nothing available to me to be able to do this effectively. 

Anyway, cutting a long story short, I’ve since had an accident that puts all of this into relative insignificance. Whilst trying to get the post out, I propped the bike up against my weight bench, in my haste and impatience whilst dashing to get some pipe grips, the bike lost balance and hit the metal of my weight bench, putting a large (1-2”) dent in the TT. Not a good day in the man cave, I’m sure you’ll agree?!

Payton is currently sulking and I'm currently talking to Walt about my options.

I initially felt that seeing as the bike needs a new TT we may as well make it a straight one so I can avoid any TT/Control strikes when my bars spin round (my one handed, superman to bar spin combos have totally gone to pot since I got this bike!). I also mentioned changing the dropouts to fixed Paragons and replacing the EBB with a normal one. These are not a good idea though, in Walt's words:

"Fixed dropouts are probably not doable without replacing at least the seatstays and potentially also the chainstays, unless you're willing to let me make you some frankendropouts out of Paragon low mounts or polydrops (otherwise the tabs won't line up with the stays). The look might be pretty odd, though I don't know if that matters much to you.

The chainstays and seatstays will be weakened where they attach by going through a second weld/cool cycle, as well. On a bike intended for aggro riding I'm not sure whether that's a great idea.

-EBB can't easily be replaced with a threaded shell. The best I can do is to machine some circular plates (think of a giant washer) and weld a normal threaded shell into the middle of your EBB. That will work fine, but it'll again look super weird."

I'm definitely not going to compromise the looks of the bike (well anymore than I already have!) by asking Walt to do a Frankenstein on it, as I think he did a fantastic job of making a weird concept of a bike look amazing. But I do think its going to be worth sending back to Walt for a new TT and some real TLC, another new powder coat etc. 

Some life this bike is having, but don't all the best ones?... 

Remaining optimistic as ever...


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

Ouch!
All the best for your nice bike!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Best of luck, J. Sorry to hear of these setbacks. I'm certain you either cried or laughed when the bike tumbled... sometimes just when we think things can't get any worse, they do. Hope you're able to keep things in perspective.

Remain grateful that your health is good and your citizens haven't elected an idiot to high office.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Yes I'd definitely recommend checking your post regularly...
> 
> Right so, the post is stuck, at least I can't get it out with what I've got available to me. I haven't tried the heat thing, simply because I've got nothing available to me to be able to do this effectively.
> 
> ...


J, sorry to hear of Peyton's plight. And now, with the ordeal taking a turn for the worse, that is highly stressful. Been there, done that in the past. Fortunately, Walt can do you right on the top tube. On other items, a "Recook" is not a good idea as the frame takes heat stress that is detrimental to its integrity. Hope you can gitter dun with a quick turn around.

Hang in there, my friend!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Best of luck, J. Sorry to hear of these setbacks. I'm certain you either cried or laughed when the bike tumbled... sometimes just when we think things can't get any worse, they do. Hope you're able to keep things in perspective.
> 
> Remain grateful that your health is good and your citizens haven't elected an idiot to high office.
> =sParty


Hey sParty!

Thank you for the kind words as ever! Oh I'm ok thank you, I am taking the positives from this, there are a few things I haven't been happy with , particularly since having it re-powdered, this way, we get to fix these things once and for all! 

By the way, we didn't even get the choice about the idiot that's in office over here! LOL


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, sorry to hear of Peyton's plight. And now, with the ordeal taking a turn for the worse, that is highly stressful. Been there, done that in the past. Fortunately, Walt can do you right on the top tube. On other items, a "Recook" is not a good idea as the frame takes heat stress that is detrimental to its integrity. Hope you can gitter dun with a quick turn around.
> 
> Hang in there, my friend!


Thank you, that's appreciated too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks man!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thank you, that's appreciated too!


You're most welcome, J! Have a pint and box up a frame for shipment...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Ugh! Sorry to hear it, J. When it rains, it pours. Inevitably you’ll be happy after Walt works his magic, but what a short term pain in the butt. 

If you decide to stay with a curved top tube, I can send you a couple of Austin Single Speeders stickers to protect your paint from your brake levers. So far I’ve had to replace a couple of trashed stickers, but sparkly orange paint still intact 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Ugh! Sorry to hear it, J. When it rains, it pours. Inevitably you'll be happy after Walt works his magic, but what a short term pain in the butt.
> 
> If you decide to stay with a curved top tube, I can send you a couple of Austin Single Speeders stickers to protect your paint from your brake levers. So far I've had to replace a couple of trashed stickers, but sparkly orange paint still intact
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


Ha ha thank you, I actually thought to myself how cool those stickers looked when I saw your picture!

I'm sure it'll all be forgotten about in a few months, I just have to decide on a new colour now but I think I know what that's going to be...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Cripes! This is not good reading.....

EBB.... I have used pipe jointing coupound (recommended by niner) with the same/similar EBB to geat success, it wont wash out with water... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oatey-31231-Joint-Compound-fl-Ounce/dp/B004ZEP4US

Seatpost, I assume you have heard of 'the seatpost man'? An aquantance had a seized post in his Ti Jones and this chap got it out no bother.

Good luck with the fixes.....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Cripes! This is not good reading.....
> 
> EBB.... I have used pipe jointing coupound (recommended by niner) with the same/similar EBB to geat success, it wont wash out with water... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oatey-31231-Joint-Compound-fl-Ounce/dp/B004ZEP4US
> 
> ...


Thank you and thanks for the suggestion for the pipe jointing compound.

I have heard of the Seat Post Man... As of last night when a friend showed me his website! Ha ha if only I knew about him on Sunday, I might not have been in this position, but these things happen!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh man, That really sucks! It's never a fun time when stuff like that happens, but it sounds like you are taking it in stride. At least you have another bike to ride!

I guess I know what I'm doing tonight, cleaning and re-greasing the seatpost and EBB in my Waltworks frame. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Oh man, That really sucks! It's never a fun time when stuff like that happens, but it sounds like you are taking it in stride. At least you have another bike to ride!
> 
> I guess I know what I'm doing tonight, cleaning and re-greasing the seatpost and EBB in my Waltworks frame. Keeping my fingers crossed!


Hey if this is inspiring everyone to check their bikes over so to avoid a similar issue then I'm happy!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Payton getting ready to go to Park City for her holidays!...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, your bike is well traveled. Hope the down time is minimal.

*Breaks out a pipe wrench and sacrifices a seat post*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, your bike is well traveled. Hope the down time is minimal.
> 
> *Breaks out a pipe wrench and sacrifices a seat post*


Yup, tried most things!

Thank you


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, hope the down time is minimal. Meanwhile, you have another bike to ride so that should help. 
Been there with having damaged a very expensive custom frame. I know that heart sunken feeling and hope to never experience it again.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, hope the down time is minimal. Meanwhile, you have another bike to ride so that should help.
> Been there with having damaged a very expensive custom frame. I know that heart sunken feeling and hope to never experience it again.


Thanks Banshee! 

I have a few bikes so the down time is not too much of a big deal, although clearly this bike has been my favourite all along and I miss it already. I'd like to think I'll have it back and built (with a few changes!) for the middle of autumn/fall because the UW really comes into it's own in the winter and I'd much prefer to ride it than my other bikes then. It was a silly mistake, one that happens I guess but frustrating none the less!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Off to meet its maker...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt has started the surgery, the top tube has been removed and he’ll be cleaning it up soon. Unfortunately the seat post is still stuck, even after an ammonia soak overnight. Looks like it’s jammed in tight where the seat tube bends. 

I’m hoping (I know Walt is too!) that it starts moving soon otherwise he will have to get a hacksaw in there. I can’t imagine how he’s going to do that but Walt is the expert and I know Payton is in good hands!

Sounds silly but I’m both nervous and anxious about my baby, I’ve said it countless times but I love that bike and I’m hoping she pulls through...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Walt has started the surgery, the top tube has been removed and he'll be cleaning it up soon. Unfortunately the seat post is still stuck, even after an ammonia soak overnight.  Looks like it's jammed in tight where the seat tube bends.
> 
> I'm hoping (I know Walt is too!) that it starts moving soon otherwise he will have to get a hacksaw in there. I can't imagine how he's going to do that but Walt is the expert and I know Payton is in good hands!
> 
> Sounds silly but I'm both nervous and anxious about my baby, I've said it countless times but I love that bike and I'm hoping she pulls through...


You're a trooper, J!! I would be goin postal with such an unfortunate event.

Hope you are reunited sooner than later.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> You're a trooper, J!! I would be goin postal with such an unfortunate event.
> 
> Hope you are reunited sooner than later.


Ha ha thanks BansheeRune!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, next time you lube your seat post, make sure you grab the grease and not the PL400...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, next time you lube your seat post, make sure you grab the grease and not the PL400...


LOL will do!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Hey if this is inspiring everyone to check their bikes over so to avoid a similar issue then I'm happy!


So, both my MTBs have dropper posts with internally routed cable. It's a pain to pull the seat post to lube. (Something I rarely ever did anyway). Will just a twist help?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> So, both my MTBs have dropper posts with internally routed cable. It's a pain to pull the seat post to lube. (Something I rarely ever did anyway). Will just a twist help?


If done regularly then yes BUT you really want to be greasing the seat post too. Personally speaking, from what I've learned, I'd make sure it's free to move a lot more regularly, every 1-2 weeks, so I'd consider removing your post and ensuring there's enough cable to be able to do this.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt has freed the post!!

In his words:

"The post broke loose and I got it out about 75mm - but now, while it spins relatively freely, it won't come out any further. I'm a bit baffled, but I guess I'd assume it got smashed into the curve hard enough to ovalize the bottom of the post?

I think the next step is to see if I can find someone with a slide hammer..."

For those interested in what a slide hammer does:






Walt is the trooper, I'm sure this work is massively frustrating for him so obviously I appreciate everything he's doing!

Oh and by the way, I know the Reverb never slipped in the frame but I do know that it was running very close to the bend. The next post to go in the frame will be a much shorter One Up Components Dropper!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say this is only true if maybe you have steel frames and/or ride in a lot of wet weather. Personally I've not had any issues with my alu frames and my 9point8 dropper, just installed it and didn't look at it for a long time, had it 2 years. Also never had issues with my 10 year old Karate Monkey steel frame and fixed aluminium or Ti posts, never had any indication of either sticking and those posts just went in and stayed, never dropped them and it saw a lot of wet rides. My Monkey frame was well prepped inside and they were installed with grease. I think that sadly, J just has had some serious bad luck :skep:



Just J said:


> If done regularly then yes BUT you really want to be greasing the seat post too. Personally speaking, from what I've learned, I'd make sure it's free to move a lot more regularly, every 1-2 weeks, so I'd consider removing your post and ensuring there's enough cable to be able to do this
> 
> 
> reamer41 said:
> ...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

LyNx said:


> I'd say this is only true if maybe you have steel frames and/or ride in a lot of wet weather. Personally I've not had any issues with my alu frames and my 9point8 dropper, just installed it and didn't look at it for a long time, had it 2 years. Also never had issues with my 10 year old Karate Monkey steel frame and fixed aluminium or Ti posts, never had any indication of either sticking and those posts just went in and stayed, never dropped them and it saw a lot of wet rides. My Monkey frame was well prepped inside and they were installed with grease. I think that sadly, J just has had some serious bad luck :skep:


That's representative of my experience, as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well it must be nice! August 25th and it looks like October and November thought they'd bring their wraith forward to make us pay for a dry June and July!!


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

The Oneup dropper in my Walt frame is finicky. It requires 3nm torque in order for the seat to rise to it's original height, which isn't enough to keep it from slipping. I emailed Oneup about it and they said to use carbon assembly paste. That should keep it from slipping with such a low torque. Well I don't have any, so it slips a little each ride. Maybe it will stop when the paste is applied but so far it's kind of pain.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> The Oneup dropper in my Walt frame is finicky. It requires 3nm torque in order for the seat to rise to it's original height, which isn't enough to keep it from slipping. I emailed Oneup about it and they said to use carbon assembly paste. That should keep it from slipping with such a low torque. Well I don't have any, so it slips a little each ride. Maybe it will stop when the paste is applied but so far it's kind of pain.


Mine has been great on my Les, had it on since they launched them and just fitted on to my Switchblade too. I'd insist they replace yours if I were you.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Not the news you want to wake up to...

“Mushroomed/bent/WTF seatpost 1
Slide hammer 0

I spent about half an hour trying to pound it out with a 13# hammer (ie, big MFing one for pulling big dents out of trucks and such) and it didn't even budge. Some portion of the post that is in there is *larger* than the ID of the seat tube clamping zone, such that it just won't move. 

I think the only remaining solution is going to be either chemically dissolve the post (yes, it can safely be done without harming the steel) or mechanically drilling it out/sawing it. “

Walt has been such a trooper with this, I know too well how frustrating it must be for him. 

I’m absolutely dumbfounded over this. How can a portion of the post be larger than the seat tube? I just don’t get it. I’m not arguing by the way, I just can’t comprehend what’s happened? I understand that the post has fouled against the bend in the tube but not how it spins freely but won’t budge? What could have made this happen?

So now I’m left with some decisions to make... Is the issue going to spiral out of control and budget? Is it worth doing? Could we potentially be met with more issues somewhere down the line as a result of all of this?

I just don’t know what to do. But what I do know is that absence really does make the heart grow stronger, I am missing this bike so much that not even my Switchblade is making me happy anymore, it certainly has never made me as happy as I am when riding my Waltworks. Yes I have a couple of other bikes, a GRoad bike and a full on XC hardtail, again these aren’t cutting it and couldn’t ever cut it compared to the WW, they’re just different and focussed on different areas I guess. 

I have a pile of parts and wheels sitting lonely in my garage, missing the one thing that made the sum work in one amazing package. I’m not even exaggerating, the Ultimate Warrior is the best bike I’ve ever owned and I’m actually feeling loss or real apprehension here. About a bike?! 

Updates as they come...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

is the seat tube sleeved at the top or butted?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> is the seat tube sleeved at the top or butted?


Neither as far as I am aware...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

that is a puzzle then...no good for you, but it will be interesting to get post mortem on the seat post...

i use morgan blue aquaproof for seat post btw, though the majority of my frames are ti. id recommend going forward...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> that is a puzzle then...no good for you, but it will be interesting to get post mortem on the seat post...
> 
> i use morgan blue aquaproof for seat post btw, though the majority of my frames are ti. id recommend going forward...


Thank you, that is appreciated. 

I am trying to work out whether it's worth Walt carrying on or whether or not to just call it and have another frame made, at some point. It's a difficult one and something I never thought I'd have to consider.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Bummer, I know this must suck royally for you. It will be interesting to hear what caused this, if you ever know for sure. Seems weird that it will spin though......

Hard decisions ahead. However you know Walt can duplicate it if needed, especially since he has it there to verify off of (if needed).


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey guys -

Chiming in just to try to explain (and hoping someone has an idea). I've never, ever seen this happen before. I used an ammonia soak to break up the aluminum oxide when I first got the frame back in my hands and the post started spinning *relatively* freely (it needed some force, but nothing too crazy). It came out about 75mm/3" via the usual pull/twist method.

And then it stopped.

In this case the post is dead, so I filed a quick reference mark on it because I just couldn't believe it. Using my full strength to pull up (I drilled a hole so I could fit a long piece of rod through) while twisting... it doesn't move up at all. Just spins in place.

I can push it back down (with great effort) while twisting back and forth, but when I try to get it up/out, same story every time. It just stops coming out. I can spin it clockwise, counter clockwise... no difference.

The seat tube is a single butted (.9/1.6mm wall) True Temper tube. So the top 75mm of so is 1.6mm wall (slip fit for a 31.6 post). The lower portion is .9mm and the post has room to spare down there.

The only conclusion I can come up with is that *something* expanded the lower portion of the post such that when it gets up to the 1.6mm wall section of seat tube it jams. I'm struggling to understand how that would happen, though.

I guess I might have to try the caustic soda thing, though to be honest I'm a little scared of the whole process:





-Walt


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy...

Seems that something became constricted. Similar to an exhaust pipe that has been clamped. Sure, ya can spin the damn thing but good luck pulling it apart. Either a seat tube-ectomy or a new frame sounds like the answer.

And that last statement, ya, been there, done that one. Only thing that made that easier was the fact that I had plenty of Ti tubesests on the shelf at the time.

Best wishes to ya J! Hope your friend, Peyton gets home sooner than later.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think anything constricted. The rest of the post fits as it should (minus the oxidization, of course, which makes it hard to move). It's just the bottom part that doesn't fit anymore. 

Nothing about this makes sense to me.

-Walt


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Unless you are donating your time for free Walt it sounds like it's time to cut the losses and build a new frame or at least as much of a new frame is needed to get that seat tube/post out of the equation.

Obviously that sucks for JJ, but at some point you have to stop putting energy into a failed path and chart a new course.

Maybe there are some design features that JJ wants now that he's had time on the UW and building a MK2 frame can provide the opportunity to make those changes? Just trying to find a positive spin!

At least you could then cut apart that seat tube and find out what happened to the bottom of the dropper and the mystery will be solved.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Walt, the reference was rather loosely meant. Either one of two things are present, either a constriction or the internal component has been expanded somehow. This is a very unique issue, indeed.

Either way, best wishes in getting it sorted.

*J goes to grief counselor*


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Who can figure this out; I'm sure there are many others following this post who are equally mystified. Such a shame that this situation has occurred, particularly to a relatively new frame. Even more so considering Peyton is so gorgeous and unique. Typically I expect to encounter seized posts on frames that have been neglected (J's hasn't been) and even then, neglected over a longer time. I wonder if some mysterious substance that's highly caustic to aluminum (but not to steel) somehow snuck inside Peyton's interior. Possibly some chemical reaction inside the frame made the bottom of the post oxidize/mushroom? I'm shooting in the dark.

Good luck to you & Peyton as you continue down this uncomfortably bumpy road, J. This too shall pass.
=sParty


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

what sort of post is it? thomson posts have a dissimilar material as some sort of cap on the bottom of their post. perhaps there is more corrosion on a differing material making, essentially, a stop?

edit: nah - reverb? think it's the same material all the way on the tube that goes into the frame...

hmmmm....head scratcher.

the only other thing i can think that would cause this is mechanical damage to the post - ie its ramed down onto something that would cause a sizeable flare in the bottom of the reverb. the first thing that springs to mind is a bottle cage bolt, but even if there is one, i doubt any damage from hitting it would prevent the post coming out if enough sausage is applied, so it would have to be something pretty traumatic...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

dRjOn said:


> what sort of post is it? thomson posts have a dissimilar material as some sort of cap on the bottom of their post. perhaps there is more corrosion on a differing material making, essentially, a stop?


That was my thought as well. But it's a Reverb, afaik those don't have an external cap on the bottom of the post.

-Walt


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

and looking back, even if it was a long post -given the seat tube length - i cant see how the bottom of it would get any impact as the cap is so close to the seat binder....

from looking closely at the bottom of reverbs, it looks like the mechanism is up inside and there is a few mm of just thin aluminium post at the very bottom. could this have got close to the bend in the steel tube if lowered? would that be strong enough to lead to a defomation of the bottom of the reverb if it did?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Had the post been installed and removed earlier in the frame's life? What make/model of post is it? 

Interestingly enough, I bought a cheapo aluminum post for my aluminum hardtail and found something similar - the first 3" of post are super sticky, so much that you've really gotta fight the post to get it in, but past that it's fine. That 3" of post is so much larger than the rest, I can full loosen the binder and the frame will hang from the otherwise completely loose post.

What I found was that the bottom of the post was 31mm, the top is 30.8 (as it should be). I took some aggressive sandpaper to the cheap post and that was enough to make function as normal. 

So, my best guess is that the post had some weird manufacturing defect, combined with a change in temperature or pressure inside the post, combined with corrosion has made the lower end of the post far larger than the top.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words guys, I know this is just as stressful for Walt as it is for me and I’m truly grateful for your efforts Walt. But yes Vikb is right and I have thought of Mk2 for a while. It seems like an awful shame though... 

I wonder if the post has been pushed against the top bottle cage bolt and flared out from there? Do you think?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> Had the post been installed and removed earlier in the frame's life? What make/model of post is it?


Oh yes for sure, I've had the post out a few times to bleed, lube and for the rebuild. It's a 30.9mm Rockshox Reverb Stealth 170mm.

Interesting what you say about your post. I do know that this always inserted nice and smoothly though. It's certainly perplexing...


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

https://ridepdw.com/products/owl-cage?variant=24752563393#

The black with gold would match the OP's frameset. I have a PDW Dove Cage on my CX, no problems after 6 years.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The sodium hydroxide is on order... my neighbors are definitely going to think I'm making meth when they see me on the patio with rubber gloves, a facemask, and a respirator...

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> The sodium hydroxide is on order... my neighbors are definitely going to think I'm making meth when they see me on the patio with rubber gloves, a facemask, and a respirator...
> 
> -Walt


Aah so for those that don't know, that's why you get called Walt! 










I've just watched that video you posted, I'm all for home made explosions and all BUT are you sure you want to do this?!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, bit late here, but just to confirm, basically all that's "left" of the post is the lowers which are stuck in the frame, all the internal guts etc have been removed? My best guess as to what's happening is somehow the post got cut/compromised the anodizing where it's now sticking and corrosion internally, within the tube has expanded it's thickness - essentially like what can happen to cause concrete to "blow".

Personally, what I would do if it were mine, I would use a long reciprocal saw to cut a vertical line/cut into the post and then try getting it out again. Not sure how long reciprocal saw blades can be gotten, but cutting the post as close down to the top of the ST to shorten the post should give you enough of a cut down into the length to reach the trouble spot.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

LyNx said:


> OK, bit late here, but just to confirm, basically all that's "left" of the post is the lowers which are stuck in the frame, all the internal guts etc have been removed? My best guess as to what's happening is somehow the post got cut/compromised the anodizing where it's now sticking and corrosion internally, within the tube has expanded it's thickness - essentially like what can happen to cause concrete to "blow".
> 
> Personally, what I would do if it were mine, I would use a long reciprocal saw to cut a vertical line/cut into the post and then try getting it out again. Not sure how long reciprocal saw blades can be gotten, but cutting the post as close down to the top of the ST to shorten the post should give you enough of a cut down into the length to reach the trouble spot.


Lower portion of the guts can't be removed, thus far. There's still some guts down in there. I could try to just drill it all the way out, I suppose.

Reciprocal saw is going to trash the frame, IMO. I mean, I guess if you could get a 7-8" blade and you were super careful... but at this point I'd rather just do the dissolve-the-post thing.

The sad thing is that if it works, we'll never know WTF was happening in there...

-Walt


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

> The sad thing is that if it works, we'll never know WTF was happening in there...
> 
> -Walt


 Have you tried an inspection scope in through the BB and up the bottom of the ST?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M-Spector-3-ft-Inspection-Camera-Scope-Kit-2309-20/207191773
Maybe you can borrow one.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Know anyone at a high tech fabrication shop that requires and uses x-rays? An x-ray might show up what's going on in there if you're honestly interested to find out WTF is happening. On the recipro saw, just need a fine blade and to work, as said, very carefully, I've done it before in similar situations.



Walt said:


> Lower portion of the guts can't be removed, thus far. There's still some guts down in there. I could try to just drill it all the way out, I suppose.
> 
> Reciprocal saw is going to trash the frame, IMO. I mean, I guess if you could get a 7-8" blade and you were super careful... but at this point I'd rather just do the dissolve-the-post thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'm thinking what some of the other guys have said, has to be the issue. 

The bottom edge of the post has hit something, that has caused a dent type deformed/swell on the outside diameter.

Similar to what I see a lot at work with ejector pins in a plastic ejection mold. The pin travels buttery smooth through the hole, until the end gets mashed just so. Then the next time it cycles back into the fit portion of the hole, it seizes.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Dang man! I hate to think how much money you have in that thing between the initial cost, all the mods, the repainting the shipping back and forth and now the repair work. 

Even if the seatpost does eventually get removed I don't know if I would trust that frame. Hey just buy a Stache frame and call it a day!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

richwolf said:


> Dang man! I hate to think how much money you have in that thing between the initial cost, all the mods, the repainting the shipping back and forth and now the repair work.
> 
> Even if the seatpost does eventually get removed I don't know if I would trust that frame. Hey just buy a Stache frame and call it a day!


Well I trust Walt and I know that he would advise me if he thought the frame was going to be weakened by this work, there's still a way to go with it that he might yet...

But yep, you're right this bike does have rather a lot of money in it but when it puts a smile on my face like it does, I consider it worth it.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Walt got a long 1" drill bit? I know He has thought about it.

At this point, what you got to loose? 

Drill that thing all the way through...a little bit at a time...and pull it out from the bottom...in pieces if necessary?


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Walt said:


> Reciprocal saw is going to trash the frame, IMO. I mean, I guess if you could get a 7-8" blade and you were super careful... but at this point I'd rather just do the dissolve-the-post thing.


This guy on you tube has the idea, depends on your saw blade; and as you said, if you can get the guts out.






a LBS around my hometown uses a hacksaw blade in a handle.... once the world has gone to sleep, when things are deathly silent he sets to work. Once through the Aluminium when the blade hits steel, apparently, there is a change in tone to the cutting noise.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

To top all of this off, I found a crack in my Switchblade yesterday. So that’s out of action too now.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> To top all of this off, I found a crack in my Switchblade yesterday. So that's out of action too now.


Man, luck just isn't on your side at the moment.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Man, luck just isn't on your side at the moment.


Ha! Just one of those things I guess.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

So no traction on the inspection scope in through the BB to see what is caught?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bme107 said:


> So no traction on the inspection scope in through the BB to see what is caught?


Whatever's causing it, it needs to come out... It would be cool if we could see what's happening in there but I'd prefer it just came out and we can assess what we're going to do next...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Word from Walt...










He's either going to go kill someone and hide the evidence or he's going to do this...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Or both. 2 birds with one.... 

Good luck Walt!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

He's doing it...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn6YBlThyOt/


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Just J said:


> He's doing it...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bn6YBlThyOt/


It's a nail biter!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I would've poured the chemical in, plugged the seat tube at the top, and flipped the bike over. That way the corrosive action is happening at the bottom of the post, and not inside it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

PHeller said:


> I would've poured the chemical in, plugged the seat tube at the top, and flipped the bike over. That way the corrosive action is happening at the bottom of the post, and not inside it.


So would I, but there's no easy way for me to handle this nasty stuff and get it in the bottom without spilling it everywhere... vent hole at the bottom is super small (and I welded it shut temporarily for this operation).

-Walt

-Walt


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Any updates? This is like waiting for the final season of Game of Thrones! Fingers are crossed...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Any updates? This is like waiting for the final season of Game of Thrones! Fingers are crossed...


Tell me about it, it's heart wrenching but thank you for your good wishes! 

I'm afraid it's not good news as yet, the post is still there. Walt figured it would dissolve it completely, but maybe it needs more caustic soda (Walt only had 1 pound initially).

Walt's still trying to think of new ideas and really wants that thing out for his own sanity if nothing else.

These were an adaption of Walt's words by the way...

I'm so appreciative of Walt taking this on as a personal challenge more than anything right now. Obviously I've been thinking my options through but Walt neeeeeeeds the thing out now and clearly that's my preferred outcome too.

It gets to this time of year on the North York Moors and all our trails that have been dried out and running perfectly for the past few months are beginning to resemble bogs (actual bogs in a lot of places). So this is the time of year where my Waltworks really shines, although in fairness it's awesome all year round. So yeah, basically I'm missing it. MASSIVELY!

The one bike I felt like keeping forever and this happens. I'm still confident that she'll be back in my arms again but it's the not knowing for sure that's the worst thing...


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Wonder if you drill a small water bottle size cage mount hole in the seat tube and insert a lathe like bit. Push down on post and rotate to remove material from the bottom of post.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> I'm afraid it's not good news as yet, the post is still there. Walt figured it would dissolve it completely, but maybe it needs more caustic soda (Walt only had 1 pound initially).


Ugh... Sending good, aluminum-eating vibes. Walt's a determined dude, so my money's on him. I suspect the Ultimate Warrior will live to fight another day.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Good luck getting this sorted JJ. I'm just curious....is there a reason not to build a new or partially new frame? I mean Walt is throwing a ton of labour into this already so it would just be the cost of some new tubing.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, I feel your pain Dude, also feel Walt's pain, must be pi$$ing him off no end not knowing WTF is causing this and wanting to get to the bottom of it, time spent be damned. Hoping you get up and running soon, but in the meantime, maybe consider buying a new Unit frame to hang the parts on while you wait for the surgery to be finished so you don't miss out on some ideal rigid, 29+ riding


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Turd said:


> Wonder if you drill a small water bottle size cage mount hole in the seat tube and insert a lathe like bit. Push down on post and rotate to remove material from the bottom of post.


Thanks for the suggestion, not sure how or if that would work but I'm sure Walt could consider it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Ugh... Sending good, aluminum-eating vibes. Walt's a determined dude, so my money's on him. I suspect the Ultimate Warrior will live to fight another day.


Thank you, my moneys on Walt too, if anyone can that man can!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Good luck getting this sorted JJ. I'm just curious....is there a reason not to build a new or partially new frame? I mean Walt is throwing a ton of labour into this already so it would just be the cost of some new tubing.


Cheers vikb, I think it's more of a challenge than ever before, we have spoken about UW v2.0 but I'd rather avoid that right now if possible and I know that Walt doesn't want to go down without a battle either.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Man, I feel your pain Dude, also feel Walt's pain, must be pi$$ing him off no end not knowing WTF is causing this and wanting to get to the bottom of it, time spent be damned. Hoping you get up and running soon, but in the meantime, maybe consider buying a new Unit frame to hang the parts on while you wait for the surgery to be finished so you don't miss out on some ideal rigid, 29+ riding


Ha ha thanks LyNx, I will bear that in mind! Not looking to buy another frame at the moment as I've got my Switchblade to sort out too when the replacement frame gets back to me but we shall see what happens in the next week or so.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Just J said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, not sure how or if that would work but I'm sure Walt could consider it.


kind of like a pipe cutter but a sharp point instead of a blade wheel. (m5 threaded sharped set screw?) Insert/thread "cutter", rotate post, tighten cutter, rotate post/tighten&#8230;&#8230; 
The bottom "ring" of the post would still be stuck but maybe then, you could dump more acid in or rig up some sort of threaded rod bearing puller to pull it out? Or use the "cutter" to remove a little of the post OD at a time. Suppose you could also use the hole and jig up the frame to a mill or drill press and try to rotate and lower the post into a spinning cutter.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Come on, let's not make this like a soap opera, regular updates and all  Seriously, hope this is not consuming Walt's every waking hour and he gets it sorted sooner, rather than later and get's J back riding very soon. Still think he should pick up a Unit frame or some such to hold him over until he gets this back and not loose out on the riding season.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Come on, let's not make this like a soap opera, regular updates and all  Seriously, hope this is not consuming Walt's every waking hour and he gets it sorted sooner, rather than later and get's J back riding very soon. Still think he should pick up a Unit frame or some such to hold him over until he gets this back and not loose out on the riding season.


Nothing to report, Walt's been busy and doesn't really know what to try next after the caustic soda didn't work.

This from Walt last night.

"My last idea is to cut out a section of the seat tube itself, remove the oversized part of the post from below, and then weld a section back into it (it's .9mm wall, so thick enough for this to be safe). The downside, of course, is that it'll be obvious the seat tube has been partially replaced (it will have two small weld beads running around the circumference of the seat tube). I don't know how you feel about that, but it's guaranteed to work, at least."

Not entirely sure how I feel about this.

I am missing out on riding to be honest, that's nobody's fault but I am at the stage where I'm considering my next move or bike at least...


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps I do not understand correctly just what Walt plans to do...

Is it possible to braze a 'lug style' sleave over the repair...?

If so, might add a touch of 'class.'


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> Perhaps I do not understand correctly just what Walt plans to do...
> 
> Is it possible to braze a 'lug style' sleave over the repair...?
> 
> If so, might add a touch of 'class.'


Interesting idea, I quite like it!...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> Not entirely sure how I feel about this.


Sounds like a great plan to get your bike back to you ASAP. Two small weld beads isn't something you'll notice unless you are just staring at the bike as opposed to riding it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Sounds like a great plan to get your bike back to you ASAP. Two small weld beads isn't something you'll notice unless you are just staring at the bike as opposed to riding it.


True true, that's what we all want. However it's not so much the looks I'm worried about, more the joins in the tube and how strong they'll be.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum, interesting idea, especially if by chance it happened to line up with the bosses on the tube, then you could even highlight it with a stripe in paint and one on the DT 



SADDLE TRAMP said:


> Perhaps I do not understand correctly just what Walt plans to do...
> Is it possible to braze a 'lug style' sleave over the repair...?
> If so, might add a touch of 'class.'


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick update after a weekend of mulling this over and speaking to everyone's favourite quirky bike builder, Walt.

Let's just say that this thread is not dead and there will be some interesting news coming soon...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Just a quick update after a weekend of mulling this over and speaking to everyone's favourite quirky bike builder, Walt.
> 
> Let's just say that this thread is not dead and there will be some interesting news coming soon...


Cool, sounds promising..... I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Get on with it, I say!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So Walt and I have been talking things over for a few days and we've come up with a plan which will enable us to set to work on The Ultimate Warrior v2.0, predictable, I know, but it seems like the best plan of action given the severity of UW1's injuries. This will allow Walt to revisit UW1 at his leisure, and it would be nice to either piece her back together one day or at least lay her to rest if need be. We shall see as far as that's concerned. We will get to see what's happened in that seat tube one day too!..

It was a pretty difficult decision to make really, I know it sounds silly, but I am VERY attached to that bike.

But what better way to get over one bike?...

... Get on top of another!

The UW1 paved the way of really ironing out exactly what I wanted from my bike. As you know, I've been able to test pretty much every relevant wheel size and I've been able to play with chainstay length and BB height. As a result, I know what I like and for the better part of it's last 12 months on the trails, the UW1 was kept in the "optimum" setting for my preferred setup anyway.

So... We give you UW2!...

My brief was to base the new bike on my preferred 29+ setup and chainstay length but to tweak a few things, explore the (slightly) lower, longer and slacker possibilities, basing the numbers on my own body geometry, shape and size and Walt's expertise.

Walt can take it away from here...

"Check it out. Here's the executive summary:

-Slacked HTA back to 66.5. If we want stable and rowdy, 68 is too steep. That's straight up XC these days (nothing wrong with that, but...) If we're going long, might as well go slack too. Chunder beware. UW1 was sort of intended as a part time fatbike - and this slacker HTA will hurt you in slop/snow at low speeds. But we're committing to 29+, right?

-STA to 74. I think 75 is a bridge too far. You were on 71.5 before, which is really slack, and that contributes to the front end wandering, but I'm hesitant to move you up 3.5 full degrees (at your saddle height, thats almost 40mm forward!)

-Reach to 454. 15mm longer than before, pretty much due to STA change.

-Head tube to 120mm. If you want to go lower, you can. I don't think you'll need to with the steeper STA, though.

-Front center from 733 to 752. Longer, more rowdy. But notably worse for: steep climbing (compensated for with STA) and super tight/twisty (tough luck, we're making a tradeoff).*

-BB height from 325 or so (not sure where you were running the EBB) to 320. Just a smidge lower than the UW1 but not a lot.This is still slightly on the high side but will both make the bike more stable *and* make it lean-steer quicker. No downside but potential pedal strikes.

The UW1 was *in theory* designed for 323mm BB height but that was essentially a WAG based on some assumptions about tires and EBB positioning that might or might not have been true when you had the bike set up the way you liked it. 320 is on the high side, but it's nothing crazy. If you really hate pedal strikes and want to run 175s, I'd leave it alone or at most take 5mm off.

For your stated preferences and crank length I think 315 or 320 is a better bet.

-CS to 425 as requested. That's a very reasonable number for all-around shredding."

Walt has been kind enough to give me numerous BikeCAD designs as we've discussed things but we've agreed on not going TOO long, bearing in mind that this is a custom bike, made to fit me and not something that has to sell to the masses.

There are going to be some interesting touches to it, such as nice and simple Paragon 157mm dropouts, no EBB, a more simple, evolved design. BUT a couple of important touches are going to be the Stainless BB shell and also a stainless sleeve where seatpost will fit. Walt is also going to seal the main triangle tubes (blind water bottle bosses and seal off vent holes). This will "weatherproof" the bike somewhat and as I will be extra fastidious with my checking of the seatpost, we should be able to avoid any similar problems in the future!

I've enclosed drawings of the Ultimate Warrior v1.0 and v2.0 below for you to have a look at and see where we're going with it.

UW1










UW2










The Ultimate Warrior is dead (maybe Walking Dead!). Long live the Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I would use a Mudhugger fender on the rear. It will keep spray from the rear wheel away from your seat tube.

Enjoy UW2. Sounds great.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Vik! 

I will explore the Mudhugger, thanks. I see you and Travis are big fans over on the Knolly forum!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes for sure. Vancouver Island winters are moist. Not getting spray from the rear wheel on your body [as much] or on the dropper/rear shock is super nice. I wouldn't ride in the winter without one.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like a great plan J.

Are you going to keep this thread going or start a new one for the new bike?

Hard to imagine I can manage at all with the HTA at 70 degrees on my Carver Gnarvester. It may be a tad slacker as I've got a 120mm fork on there, but still.

I'll have to demo one of these new-fangled slack-long-low bikes... Someday.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Looks like a great plan J.
> 
> Are you going to keep this thread going or start a new one for the new bike?
> 
> ...


Ha ha it's hard to imagine how we ever managed back in the 90's on fully rigid, rim braked, slightly better than road bikes?!! As long as you're enjoying yourself it doesn't matter what the numbers say!

I'm going to keep this thread going for as long as people are interested in hearing about the new bike too. It tells a story I guess.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hum. Well you know me, I've bene on this "journey" since it started, and we've discussed riding likes/habits a bit so I'll stick with that and give me feedback. 

Honestly for the type of riding you like to do, not sure I'd slack it out the full 2 degrees, I'd go 1.5* to 67* at that A2C, 513mm is not too long, think about a sagged 130mm travel fork. 
I'd also not make that complete 2 degree STA jump and go to 73.5* and/or order yourself a 9point8 FallLine with offset head and straight head.
I'd also make the 425mm CS length for when the stays are slammed forward, because for 29+, that's pretty damn short and on longer days in the saddle with lots of climbing, you might enjoy the help longer stays will give.

I think the planned changes will bias it too far towards the descending side of trail riding and make you have to compromise on other aspects on long rides with lots of varying terrain, not just straight up or down  Just some thoughts of mine after following this thread and chatting, glad to hear that things are moving forward finally.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hum. Well you know me, I've bene on this "journey" since it started, and we've discussed riding likes/habits a bit so I'll stick with that and give me feedback.
> 
> Honestly for the type of riding you like to do, not sure I'd slack it out the full 2 degrees, I'd go 1.5* to 67* at that A2C, 513mm is not too long, think about a sagged 130mm travel fork.
> I'd also not make that complete 2 degree STA jump and go to 73.5* and/or order yourself a 9point8 FallLine with offset head and straight head.
> ...


I appreciate your input as ever LyNx BUT... LOL

I have always gelled with steeper seat angles over slack, it's one of the things I would have changed about UW1 and as Walt says, I don't think this is too much of a change. 76° would have been but 74.1 should be fine.

The 425mm chainstay mimics where UW1 sat 99% of the time even with smaller wheels and tyres. It's a great balance. I'm not using rockers on this bike but I knew I wanted 425.

The head angle will balance out with the increased reach and steeper seat angle. It does seem like the most extreme move to me but not "out there" by any stretch. We may tighten it up slightly as we might spec a 44mm offset 34 on the bike yet. That's to be decided in the coming days.

I do appreciate what you say though, the UW is all about being an all rounder. The ultimate tool for the job. That's MASSIVELY important to me because I like to use it everywhere and favour it over a full suspension bike. In fact I'm currently about to boycott carbon and see if I can manage without a FS in my garage again too. So being an all rounder is as important as ever right now...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

UW2 is gonna be a ripper!!!

I’m thinking you’re going to love this one even more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

nitrousjunky said:


> UW2 is gonna be a ripper!!!
> 
> I'm thinking you're going to love this one even more. :thumbsup:


I'm with NJ -- UW2 is gonna rip!

J, you know what you're doing and you don't need any back seat know-it-alls trying to undermine your own solid decisions for YOUR bike. That's nothing you solicited. You & Walt have unquestionably nailed the design; I hope you've already given Walt the green light to proceed -- now, while you wait, prepare to fall in love all over again.

I can hardly wait to see photos of the final product.
=sParty


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like UW2 is gonna be a blast...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, the way I see it is it’s still exhibiting progressive geometry but there’s nothing extreme there. 

If you look at new bikes from the likes of Cotic with their SodaMax, Chromag’s Surface and especially the Pipedream Moxie they are much longer and a little slacker. 

I think with a custom bike like this, you’ve got to reign certain aspects back without creating a monster and I think these numbers represent a good balance. I originally wanted a 67-68° head angle, but Walt suggested going a little slacker given the other geometry traits we’re going for. I was also going to go A LOT longer with a 1.5° steeper seat tube, but Walt reigned me in on that front.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Just looking at the numbers, it looks to be a riot. I’m certain you’ll have a blast on it, especially where you’ve had the chance to fine tune everything with UW1.0...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, you know me, I'll always give you what you pay for 

But seriously, that's the important part to me from all your reports is that you keep the all around ability of the bike, as that's what you want from it, from long days across the moors with hardly anything you'd call a DH to days with lots of climbing and proper descending.

I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the changes once you get it and get in a few rides. I know that while I liked the Unit setup B+/29+ and external lower cup, which gave me a roughly 66.2* HTA for descending, on the more flat, tight flowy stuff, it definitely made me have to concentrate more and work harder to keep from pushing through the corners.

The one thing I guess I keep forgetting is you run a sus fork and so your HTA will steepen up, whereas I run rigid, so my numbers don't change during the ride, always keep forgetting that as I picture the UW as a rigid  



Just J said:


> I appreciate your input as ever LyNx BUT... ..............*I do appreciate what you say though, the UW is all about being an all rounder. * The ultimate tool for the job. That's MASSIVELY important to me because I like to use it everywhere and favour it over a full suspension bike. In fact I'm currently about to boycott carbon and see if I can manage without a FS in my garage again too. So being an all rounder is as important as ever right now...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well, you know me, I'll always give you what you pay for
> 
> But seriously, that's the important part to me from all your reports is that you keep the all around ability of the bike, as that's what you want from it, from long days across the moors with hardly anything you'd call a DH to days with lots of climbing and proper descending.
> 
> ...


Yep you definitely give more than I bargained/asked for! Ha ha 

You are correct though, you've summed up exactly what I want from these bikes, but I really think this is the way forward, we've gone steeper in the ST which is only going to help with these things, the UW1 was really slack and sometimes was a bit of a handful on steeper climbs, I had to weight the front down consciously and much more than I would on any of my more recent bikes. This and the longer reach (it's still not that long if you compare with other modern bikes) will help with that. The slacker head tube will work well with the new geometry, as I say we still might steepen it slightly to 67º and yes, you're right, the bike will be suspended. I'm going to save my rigid fork for Payton when and if she comes back to me then your picture would be correct, as long as that picture also includes a singlespeed setup!?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here you go LyNx, just for you. It'll probably ride like a POS now!!


----------



## quite.right (Sep 29, 2016)

The UW2 is the right decision. imho. 
But before you put your order you should demo a bike with the planned steep STA like the Commencal Meta HT. I could not ride this kind of Geo...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Can we call the new frame MUW: More-Ultimater Warrior?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Can we call the new frame MUW: More-Ultimater Warrior?


I think we're going to have to now!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> Here you go LyNx, just for you. It'll probably ride like a POS now!!


Listen man, give an old guy a break, always thinking around a rigid with a max 490 A2C rigid fork, so basically nothing more than a 120mm sus fork, more likely a 100mm  If I did think about or was considering a sus fork, it's just be to take the edge off ever so slightly and to have control over the rebound of the plus tyres, heck if I could find a proper, working HeadShok, that'd work for me to help control the un-damped rebound of those 3" balloons. Also, hate having my HTA be able to change by as much as 5 degrees, not generally a problem with rigid or full sus.

No matter all my thoughts, when all's said and done it's your bike, you rode the V1 for a year and would have figured out just what was working and what wasn't, so don't go changing anything for me - I'd be inclined to use all the numbers you and Walt first came up with, but based around a 500mm A2C fork 

BTW, assuming that the fork A2C is sagged and representative of a 140mm travel fork :???:


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

vikb said:


> Can we call the new frame MUW: More-Ultimater Warrior?


Hahahaha! Gnarlier and rope shake-ier than ever.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

croatiansensation said:


> Hahahaha! Gnarlier and rope shake-ier than ever.


That. Is. Awesome. The official GIF of this thread right there.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

quite.right said:


> The UW2 is the right decision. imho.
> But before you put your order you should demo a bike with the planned steep STA like the Commencal Meta HT. I could not ride this kind of Geo...


I agree with this. I bought a bike with a steeper STA, even with a layback seatpost I feel cannot get my knees ideal over the pedals in a comfortable spot. Just to much forward over pedals for me, and I cannot go to longer cranks with low bottom bracket, would pedal strike like crazy. I guess will depend on your leg measurements if works for you.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I would agree. I don't like steep STAs. I can't pedal efficiently on flat terrain with them. So I am forced to use setback droppers on "modern" geo bikes.

That said the last drawing posted of the MUW showed a STA of ~74 deg at ride height. That's not super steep and with a setback post that could be a 73 deg STA or the saddle could be slide fwd to make it steeper. So JJ would have a pretty reasonable range of adjustment as long as he is not stuck on a very specific stem length/bar sweep.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

All very interesting comments thanks guys although I think the steeper STA will work for me, remember I’m using Pedaling Innovations Catalyst Pedals that encourage a mid foot position so my feet naturally want to be further forward. I really do think this will work I my favour but as Vikb says, the MUW/UW2 isn’t going to be crazy steep not like say something such as the Pipedream Moxie which is 76°.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Listen man, give an old guy a break, always thinking around a rigid with a max 490 A2C rigid fork, so basically nothing more than a 120mm sus fork, more likely a 100mm  If I did think about or was considering a sus fork, it's just be to take the edge off ever so slightly and to have control over the rebound of the plus tyres, heck if I could find a proper, working HeadShok, that'd work for me to help control the un-damped rebound of those 3" balloons. Also, hate having my HTA be able to change by as much as 5 degrees, not generally a problem with rigid or full sus.
> 
> No matter all my thoughts, when all's said and done it's your bike, you rode the V1 for a year and would have figured out just what was working and what wasn't, so don't go changing anything for me - I'd be inclined to use all the numbers you and Walt first came up with, but based around a 500mm A2C fork
> 
> BTW, assuming that the fork A2C is sagged and representative of a 140mm travel fork :???:


Aww LyNx sorry man, I don't like to mock the aged one bit, but you're so stuck in your ways you make it hard not to sometimes!! 

The A2C is sagged I believe and represents a 120mm Fox 34 which I will be running again.

Speaking of forks, does anyone know if the 34 Step Cast plays well with 29+?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So I need to consider what wheelset to spec on the new build as we're going a 157mm rear end. Any suggestions?

Should I strip my LB rims down and have them built onto some DT Swiss 240's? Any other good rim options with a 40-45mm internal width?

I'll probably keep my existing 34 for now as it is dialled but I'm planning on a less colourful build this time, Cane Creek 110 Headset, eeWing cranks and I'll keep the rest of the orange Hope stuff incase Payton sorts herself out at some point!...

What do you think?...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

The 34 Stepcast will work with 29+:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BjYXl1uhKfd/

That's the Performance model but the arch is the same on the Factory ones.

The really cool thing, IMO, is that they are indistinguishable from the "normal" 34 when riding, at least as far as I can feel/tell. For once the (sort of) weight weenie option isn't sucky!

-Walt


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> The 34 Stepcast will work with 29+:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BjYXl1uhKfd/
> ...


This is what I was hoping for! Thanks Walt, you'll have mail before the weekends out!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

DT 240 157 is sweet - I also have 440 and 350. they are IMO the best hubs available you can upgrade the ratchets if more pick up is your thing...

and you can get cool decals from Slik if you want to stealth them....

































They also do fox graphics, btw - super good quality...

















Derby rims or Nextie for me - sometimes I wish the enve M640 was available 32 hole, but its so expensive and the Derby's are so good....


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You asked 

Stick to the HOPEs Dude, they've worked for you in the past and you can get colour if you want _(colour is always nice and not boring IMHO)_. I have been running a 150x12 Hope for over 2 years now and I've had no issues_ (as normal for me with Hope)_, very happy with the Pro4 engagement, just add end caps to go 157. Granted, they are a "typical" 150mm hub, so flanges are identical width with lots of room between NDS flange and disc mount, so you just use a normal driled rim to build a dishless wheel. They do offer a DH version, but AFAIK, it will only take 7 or 8 cogs, but flanges are then evenly spread further apart, for an even stronger, dishless build using a normal drilled rim.

If you build a 157 "boost" hub, you will have to use an offset drilled rim in order to build a dishless wheel. I have a Nuke Proof 150 hub that's spaced like the so called new super boost standard, had to build, as said with an offset rim to get a dishless build, there are a few other manufacturers with hubs like these out there including the new stuff from DT and a few others.



Just J said:


> So I need to consider what wheelset to spec on the new build as we're going a 157mm rear end. Any suggestions?
> 
> Should I strip my LB rims down and have them built onto some DT Swiss 240's? Any other good rim options with a 40-45mm internal width?
> 
> *What do you think?*...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> So I need to consider what wheelset to spec on the new build as we're going a 157mm rear end. Any suggestions?
> 
> Should I strip my LB rims down and have them built onto some DT Swiss 240's? Any other good rim options with a 40-45mm internal width?
> 
> ...


Have you used Chris King hubs in the past? I love them. There are lighter hubs out there so if absolute grams is your option look elsewhere, but definitely worth a look.

They'll last forever. User serviceable (and do require a little maintenance). They are smooth, quick engaging, and very strong. And look good.

Lace them up with your LB rims or Derbys and you'll have some sweet wheels.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> DT 240 157 is sweet - I also have 440 and 350. they are IMO the best hubs available you can upgrade the ratchets if more pick up is your thing...
> 
> and you can get cool decals from Slik if you want to stealth them....
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, those decals look great!

I've got a pair of DT Wheels on my gravel bike and I upgraded to the 52T, they've been awesome so far. One thing I didn't like about the 240's was their graphics where the OEM 350's look really cool...










I'll have another look at Nextie and Derby, although my LB's have been faultless so far too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You asked
> 
> Stick to the HOPEs Dude, they've worked for you in the past and you can get colour if you want _(colour is always nice and not boring IMHO)_. I have been running a 150x12 Hope for over 2 years now and I've had no issues_ (as normal for me with Hope)_, very happy with the Pro4 engagement, just add end caps to go 157. Granted, they are a "typical" 150mm hub, so flanges are identical width with lots of room between NDS flange and disc mount, so you just use a normal driled rim to build a dishless wheel. They do offer a DH version, but AFAIK, it will only take 7 or 8 cogs, but flanges are then evenly spread further apart, for an even stronger, dishless build using a normal drilled rim.
> 
> If you build a 157 "boost" hub, you will have to use an offset drilled rim in order to build a dishless wheel. I have a Nuke Proof 150 hub that's spaced like the so called new super boost standard, had to build, as said with an offset rim to get a dishless build, there are a few other manufacturers with hubs like these out there including the new stuff from DT and a few others.


Since running DT and I9 hubs on my other bikes I'm not enjoying the engagement of the Hopes, they're really great and resilient hubs but I fancied a change this time round. Thanks for heads up on the rims, we used a 6mm offset on Payton, I'm not sure what Walt's plan is on MUW so I will see what he reckons too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Have you used Chris King hubs in the past? I love them. There are lighter hubs out there so if absolute grams is your option look elsewhere, but definitely worth a look.
> 
> They'll last forever. User serviceable (and do require a little maintenance). They are smooth, quick engaging, and very strong. And look good.
> 
> Lace them up with your LB rims or Derbys and you'll have some sweet wheels.


I have used Chris King hubs in the past and loved how they worked and how user serviceable they were.

Hmmm lots of options but man I've got too many wheels in my garage nowadays!!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Just J said:


> Since running DT and I9 hubs on my other bikes I'm not enjoying the engagement of the Hopes, they're really great and resilient hubs but I fancied a change this time round. Thanks for heads up on the rims, we used a 6mm offset on Payton, I'm not sure what Walt's plan is on MUW so I will see what he reckons too.


Onyx are available in 157, since putting one on my ROS9, I've been looking at weaning myself off clicky hubs, silence is as they say, golden. I've run Hope, Hadley, Kings, and various Shimanos, and it's no contest.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

socal_jack said:


> Onyx are available in 157, since putting one on my ROS9, I've been looking at weaning myself off clicky hubs, silence is as they say, golden. I've run Hope, Hadley, Kings, and various Shimanos, and it's no contest.


I'd also like to try a silent hub, I'm kind of over making noise and I want to hear the bike and the trail.

I had a look at the new XTR Scylence hubs last week, my friend is a Shimano tech guy and has a bike built with the full XTR kit on it. The engagement wasn't very quick however which surprised me but wow they were erm silent!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This is pretty handy off the Knolly website.

https://www.knollybikes.com/engineering


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

THAT is a very good and important point that I honestly forgot about and will make a big difference over someone like me who runs clipless, even with the fact that I've got the cleats slammed nearly all the way as far back as they'll go.



Just J said:


> All very interesting comments thanks guys although *I think the steeper STA will work for me, remember I'm using Pedaling Innovations Catalyst Pedals that encourage a mid foot position so my feet naturally want to be further forward.* I really do think this will work I my favour but as Vikb says, the MUW/UW2 isn't going to be crazy steep not like say something such as the Pipedream Moxie which is 76°.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> This is pretty handy off the Knolly website.
> 
> https://www.knollybikes.com/engineering


Interesting table. I'm questioning the ranking a bit though. 
The Novatec being near the top of the "optimized for strength and stiffness" category, while the CK being at the cusp of "strength and compliance" and "more compliant" --yet the CH has .5mm wider DS flange all only 0.4mm less brace on the NDS flange. I believe the CK hub will build up as a stiffer/stronger wheel than the Novatec -- if those fractions of a mm made any difference at all...

In most other cases the ranking in general seems reasonable - wider flange spacing = stronger/stiffer wheel.

Yeah - I like King stuff. Maybe I'm biased, but what's the basis for the ranking?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Interesting table. I'm questioning the ranking a bit though.
> The Novatec being near the top of the "optimized for strength and stiffness" category, while the CK being at the cusp of "strength and compliance" and "more compliant" --yet the CH has .5mm wider DS flange all only 0.4mm less brace on the NDS flange. I believe the CK hub will build up as a stiffer/stronger wheel than the Novatec -- if those fractions of a mm made any difference at all...
> 
> In most other cases the ranking in general seems reasonable - wider flange spacing = stronger/stiffer wheel.
> ...


I'm not actually sure they are ranked, I just took it to mean that the three colours or sections offered differing ride qualities. In theory.

I highly doubt Knolly or anyone else has put any of that to the test but it's definitely a good way of seeing what hubs are available and will work with 157mm.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Onyx 157 hubs have the new style “superboost+” flange spacing....

So do the DT Swiss

Does anyone know if DT Swiss is selling “157 SB+“ hubs to the public right now? 

When I was building my wheelset a few months ago you could purchase 157 hubs... but they were old school flang spacing... DT had an exclusive deal with Pivot at that time

Nevertheless.... My Onyx hub has been SICK.... ZERO drag and INSTANT engagement, I would seriously consider one

and if weight is ultimate priority maybe a DT 240 w SB+ flange spacing

—————————————

Looks like you are hellbent on carbon hoops... I think this will suit 29+ well 

I would consider BERD spokes considering the overall pedigree of this bike

——————————————-

I’ve been LOVING my Oveja Negra bolt on top tube bag! Go for some top tube braze ons!!!!!

———————————————-

I’s also seriously consider Maxxis 29 x 3.0 DHF/DHR combo 

Geo looks spot on!
I think the 67 HTA is a better choice for 29+ for where you ride and what you are wanting out of the bike

All other geo looks spot on

Liking the stainless seat tube idea!
Loveing the Eewings cranks idea!!!!
Loving the stainless BB shell idea

Id heavily consider running carbon hoops in the 30-35 ID variety
If 29 x 3.0 is the max tire size, in order to shave even more rotating weight and have superior rim and sidewal protection

What is the max chainring you are currently spec’d for?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Onyx 157 hubs have the new style "superboost+" flange spacing....
> 
> So do the DT Swiss
> 
> ...


Hey Mikee!

I'm airing on the side of DT SuperBoost hubs at the moment if we can get them and I've emailed Mikesee about building me something so we'll see which spikes he suggests. I'm definitely not hellbent on carbon anything to be fair, I've asked Mike when alloy rims he would advise on. Probably something up to 40mm internal width. I've decided not to strip the 45mm LB wheels down, I'll keep them for Payton.

Going with braze ons on the TT! 

I've got a brand new pair of 29x3" Minions for it so we're on the same wavelength here as ever! But I've asked if we can go for 3.25" clearance for when I want to run the Duro Crux's although I'd only be able to run them with the rigid forks.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> But I've asked if we can go for 3.25" clearance for when I want to run the Duro Crux's although I'd only be able to run them with the rigid forks.


Or in a Manitou Pro Magnum/Mattoc fork.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Or in a Manitou Pro Magnum/Mattoc fork.


I had considered that fork too, but to be honest I doubt I would use the Crux enough to warrant moving to a different fork for, if that makes sense?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> I had considered that fork too, but to be honest I doubt I would use the Crux enough to warrant moving to a different fork for, if that makes sense?


It does. Figured I'd through that out there just in case though.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> It does. Figured I'd through that out there just in case though.


No worries, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the UW2/MUW is go! Walt informed me earlier in the week that the stainless parts had arrived and they are very shiny! I'm not sure if these will be a design feature of the build, I leave all that kind of thing to Walt!

I have been in touch with Mike Curiak (Mikesee) of LaceMine29, we've been talking about building a rather fancy wheelset utilising some Berd spokes, however Mike had a pair of fairly lightly used Düroc 40's built onto an Onyx front hub and a DT Swiss 240 rear. The opportunity was too good to miss, I haven't used Sun Ringlé wheels since the early 90's and was a little hesitant about these when Mike mentioned them as his suggestion for me, but he also pointed out that they weigh within a few grams of really nice and comparative carbon rims, which fits in very well with this build. Although I had decided that I want to go silent on this bike with some Onyx hubs, the 240's are tried and tested and I know they work really well so I am sure I will be more than happy with them on this bike, certainly until the need to upgrade to those Berd spokes ensues!!

Some of you might think the decision to go with 36mm internal width rims is an interesting one, given that I was running 45mm on Payton. However, my main choice of tyre is still going to be Chupacabra's/XR2's on this bike and I found (Mike's findings were much the same) that the tyre suits the narrower rim which I ran initially (Arc 35). The 45mm rims flattened out the tyre a little too much, made them feel needlessly sluggish although those rims worked very well with the chunkier DHF I also run. I reckon the Dürocs have all the signs of working well for me...

I've decided on a new spec for this bike, we're moving away from anodized orange although I'm still looking for inspiration in regard to brakes and the stem. Who knows, I might retain the Hope brakes and stem for a throw back to the original UW?...

Here's my intended build so far:

Waltworks Ultimate Warrior v2.0

FRAME: Waltworks

FORKS: Fox Factory 34 Stepcast 120mm Orange

HEADSET: Canecreek 110 Black

RIMS: Sun Ringlé Düroc 40

HUBS: Onyx & DT Swiss 240

SPOKES: DT Swiss Competition and SuperComp, with DT Prolock alloy nips

TYRES: Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 29x3.0”

HANDLEBARS: Thomson Ti

STEM: Hope 35mm???

GRIPS: Sensus Lite

SEATPOST: 9Point8 175mm/Bikeyoke Revive 185mm or One Up 170mm

LEVER: Wolftooth ReMote

SADDLE: Fabric Scoop Shallow Race Ti

CRANKSET: Canecreek eeWings Mountain 175mm

CHAINRING: ELLIPTICAL DIRECT MOUNT CHAINRINGS FOR SRAM CRANKS

BOTTOM BRACKET: Chris King Ceramic Matte Black

CHAIN: SRAM Eagle XX1

REAR DERAILIEUR: SRAM Eagle XX1

CASSETTE: SRAM Eagle XX1

SHIFTER: Sram Eagle XX1

BRAKES: Hope E4 or Sram Guide RSC???

As ever, the hardest part about this project, for me is the colour. I have a few thousand to choose from but all I know is I want the frame's colour to pop and the rest of the build kit to look more muted and factory if that makes sense?


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounding good!

I’d match that Thomson bar with a Thomson stem. 

Ive been running 29x3 tires on 39mm rims. Works great! I’m sure 36mm will be fine.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Sounding good!
> 
> I'd match that Thomson bar with a Thomson stem.
> 
> Ive been running 29x3 tires on 39mm rims. Works great! I'm sure 36mm will be fine.


Thanks reamer41! Yes I do like Thomson stems I'm just not a fan of their box stem's looks. I had a silver one right at the beginning of the UW1 build.

Which rims are you running?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm with you on the shorter Thomson stems, hate that fugly box look, absolutely no need for it, which I find strange, as aesthetically, Thomson stuff usually has such pleasing design. Really like the look of the Hopes, but they are just too dare for me, can find stuff weighing the same and looking almost as nice for a 1/3-1/4 the price.



Just J said:


> Thanks reamer41! Yes I do like Thomson stems I'm just not a fan of their box stem's looks. I had a silver one right at the beginning of the UW1 build.
> 
> Which rims are you running?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I'm with you on the shorter Thomson stems, hate that fugly box look, absolutely no need for it, which I find strange, as aesthetically, Thomson stuff usually has such pleasing design. Really like the look of the Hopes, but they are just too dare for me, can find stuff weighing the same and looking almost as nice for a 1/3-1/4 the price.


Yeah Thomson make their 35mm stems with shorter reaches in their traditional and sexy elite design but the boxy 31.8mm ones just don't look right.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Thanks reamer41! Yes I do like Thomson stems I'm just not a fan of their box stem's looks. I had a silver one right at the beginning of the UW1 build.
> 
> Which rims are you running?


I've got a Carbonbicycle asym rim with 39mm internal dimension. I don't recall the exact model. They've been great so far. I've had a couple hard hits and punch flats and not a nick on the rim.

Although... I recently broke a drive side pulling spoke on the rear wheel. (Cranking up a steep slope) These rims have angled drilling, but the nipple doesn't align perfectly with the spoke. I'm wondering if that misalignment causes stress where the spoke exits the nip - cause that's where my spoke broke.

Wheel rode fine with just 31 spokes at least. So wasn't a big problem. 
In 30 years of MTBing I can say I have broken very few spokes that weren't due to damage.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

By the way, I applaud you for going for the factory look. Me, I love boring black bits.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> By the way, I applaud you for going for the factory look. Me, I love boring black bits.


Ha ha I just fancied a change this time, sometimes I wondered whether my orange fetish was a little overboard?!... 

Really stuck with the frame colour though, I've had a few ideas so far but nothing is hitting me as the one.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Just J said:


> Ha ha I just fancied a change this time, sometimes I wondered whether my orange fetish was a little overboard?!...
> 
> Really stuck with the frame colour though, I've had a few ideas so far but nothing is hitting me as the one.


How about........ Orange? Isn't the fork orange? Go orange except for the stainless bits and black on the components.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> How about........ Orange? Isn't the fork orange? Go orange except for the stainless bits and black on the components.


I have considered this idea! I found the RAL code the Fox use on their orange forks etc but I don't know?...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are the rims I used. 2.5 years in and going strong.

http://www.carbonbicycle.cc/proshow.php?cid=77&tid=59&id=242


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Here are the rims I used. 2.5 years in and going strong.
> 
> http://www.carbonbicycle.cc/proshow.php?cid=77&tid=59&id=242


They look good, thanks for sharing as I hadn't seen them before. There's something to be said about manufacturers such as Carbon Bicycle and Light Bicycle etc. Apparently right up until you have issues with them but this is to be expected really and the initial savings you make kind of offset this.

On this build we're going carbon free, not that I've had any problems with carbon parts including, wheels, bars and cranks in the past (touch wood!) but I've recently broken a carbon frame which had annoyed me massively so I figured I'd set the world to rights with this bike!! Ha ha.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm curious how the alu hoops are going to feel compared to the carbon in terms of stiffness and compliance. You can still pick up good alu hoops for less than 1/2 of the cheapest carbon and you then have the added sense of security for rim strikes, that it won't just crack, might dent/ding it, but that can generally straighten back out.

Compliance is also a big concern for me, don't know if it really should be running plus setups, but I think carbon just might be too harsh for that and it's kind of an expensive crap shoot as to if carbon hoops live up to the big claims of compliance and stiffness the manufacturers claim :skep: If you spend $80-100 on alu hoop and it's somehow too stiff or too noodly, you're not out much, but for carbon, it's gona sting, from a little to a lot if the rims aren't what you were looking for.



Just J said:


> ........On this build we're going carbon free, not that I've had any problems with carbon parts including, wheels, bars and cranks in the past (touch wood!) but I've recently broken a carbon frame which had annoyed me massively so I figured I'd set the world to rights with this bike!! Ha ha.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I'm curious how the alu hoops are going to feel compared to the carbon in terms of stiffness and compliance. You can still pick up good alu hoops for less than 1/2 of the cheapest carbon and you then have the added sense of security for rim strikes, that it won't just crack, might dent/ding it, but that can generally straighten back out.
> 
> Compliance is also a big concern for me, don't know if it really should be running plus setups, but I think carbon just might be too harsh for that and it's kind of an expensive crap shoot as to if carbon hoops live up to the big claims of compliance and stiffness the manufacturers claim :skep: If you spend $80-100 on alu hoop and it's somehow too stiff or too noodly, you're not out much, but for carbon, it's gona sting, from a little to a lot if the rims aren't what you were looking for.


I think I mentioned this when I got my 45mm LB's but the ride suffered somewhat when I started running them compared to the Arc35's. I worked through it, because, well you kind of have to when you spend carbon money on wheels, don't you?! As you say it stings! But I definitely preferred the ride of the RF rims, they felt more compliant, comfortable and again as you say there is a constant fear of cracking the carbon hoops.

I've invested (ok p***ed up the wall) plenty of money on carbon over the past couple of years and I'm more than happy to put that behind me now and ride what I want to rather than what we're told we should.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Just J said:


> I think I mentioned this when I got my 45mm LB's but the ride suffered somewhat when I started running them compared to the Arc35's. I worked through it, because, well you kind of have to when you spend carbon money on wheels, don't you?! As you say it stings! But I definitely preferred the ride of the RF rims, they felt more compliant, comfortable and again as you say there is a constant fear of cracking the carbon hoops.
> 
> I've invested (ok p***ed up the wall) plenty of money on carbon over the past couple of years and I'm more than happy to put that behind me now and ride what I want to rather than what we're told we should.


Indeed.

You said the frame has some stainless bits, yeah? Paint the carbon steel orange, leave the stainless bare, and do some fancy striping along the separation line.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Indeed.
> 
> You said the frame has some stainless bits, yeah? Paint the carbon steel orange, leave the stainless bare, and do some fancy striping along the separation line.


I think we're beyond the realms of a straight powder coat if we go down that route although I do like the idea! I'm also not sure if leaving the stainless stuff without a coat is a possibility although I will ask the man...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

As I said to Walt, "I am officiallly Red Bull Rampage stoked on this build!!" 

Some teasers














































378g?!!

More on this build, as it happens...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> As I said to Walt, "I am officiallly Red Bull Rampage stoked on this build!!"
> 
> Some teasers
> ....
> ...


Nice!

$$$$$

Or in your case

£££££


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Nice!
> 
> $$$$$
> 
> ...


I tend to be working in $$$$$ quite a bit lately to be fair! ?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Looks good!!

and Walt - as normal.... sweet looking bead there!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> and Walt - as normal.... sweet looking bead there!


I know! How nice do those stacks look?!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Is that a stainless BB as well as the seatpost sleeve?  As to those cranks, wish I had the budget for those, would buy myself another FS


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Is that a stainless BB as well as the seatpost sleeve?  As to those cranks, wish I had the budget for those, would buy myself another FS


Yup, that's the SS BB and seat post sleeve.

Let's just say, if those cranks weren't part of a new build kit, I wouldn't have the justifiable budget either!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you ready for this?!!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

It seems a shame to cover that up with a color. Any chance of doing a clear?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> It seems a shame to cover that up with a color. Any chance of doing a clear?


In theory yes, I went with a clear coat on my fork I had Walt build me for the UW1, however as Walt predicted, it isn't the most resilient of finishes and there are areas of rust that I wouldn't be comfortable with on this frame.

I am about 95% certain that I've decided on a colour though, it should look nice against the orange fork and the black parts...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J got half a frame for half price! 


what's the time line lookin like?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J got half a frame for half price!
> 
> what's the time line lookin like?


Not sure but I'm more than happy with the progress!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

What's with the weld around the circumference of the seat tube, by the top tube joint?

My imagination isn't working very well, in determining the fundamental purpose of it. I guess I imagine that it's a high precision tube for seatpost clamping, that doesn't need reaming.

Edit: Durr, I should've just scrolled up to see the context. xD


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ninjichor said:


> Edit: Durr, I should've just scrolled up to see the context. xD


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

If you find you want to spend a little extra...

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-news/the-trust-performance-message-fork-is-progressive-link-driven-and-like-no-other-mtb-fork/


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

BlueCheesehead said:


> If you find you want to spend a little extra...
> 
> ]


That's a lot of coin!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BlueCheesehead said:


> If you find you want to spend a little extra...
> 
> https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-news/the-trust-performance-message-fork-is-progressive-link-driven-and-like-no-other-mtb-fork/


I would love one of those things but to be honest I'd rather wait for them to be out a while and for the price to come down, which it's going to have to!!

Possible game changer? Maybe!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Updates!...


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, that is going to be one PLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH ride


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Man, that is going to be one PLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH ride


Ha ha, Waltworks Softail ™️


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn!
=sParty


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

This thing is going to be wicked fun!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

It's hard work this frame building, I can tell you! Walt and I have been corresponding back and forth all evening on the finer details of the build including these:

http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/...-steel-triple-saddle-zip-tie-large-miter.html

These:



















And these:

http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/...ms1005-stainless-steel-water-bottle-boss.html

Then this happened...





































I just can't contain myself at this point in time, I'm so happy that things are working out and I really cannot wait to get this beautiful bike built up and out on my trails.

Also heard from Mikesee today and the wheels are on their way to me!..


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> It's hard work this frame building, I can tell you! Walt and I have been corresponding back and forth all evening on the finer details of the build including these:
> 
> CS1322: Stainless Steel Triple Saddle, Zip-Tie, Large Miter
> 
> ...


And... BAM! It's practically done. Sweet! And certainly fantastic! So much so that I find myself wishing I'd asked you to approach Walt in advance about a two-fer. I mean since he's already making one frame, certainly it would be ridiculously easy and take almost no additional time to simply torch up a second one along side. Damn, why didn't I think of this earlier?

J, all kidding aside, I'm jealous once again. It's stunning.
So far, that is... with even more awesomeness yet to come.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> And... BAM! It's practically done. Sweet! And certainly fantastic! So much so that I find myself wishing I'd asked you to approach Walt in advance about a two-fer. I mean since he's already making one frame, certainly it would be ridiculously easy and take almost no additional time to simply torch up a second one along side. Damn, why didn't I think of this earlier?
> 
> J, all kidding aside, I'm jealous once again. It's stunning.
> So far, that is... with even more awesomeness yet to come.
> =sParty


Hey sParty!

Thanks for your kind words and if you ever did find yourself wanting a custom frame there is nobody I'd rather recommend than Walt, he has been fantastic yet again on this build and he always goes out of his way to get the bike exactly how you want it. 

I'm so looking forward to showing you guys the next stages and talking more about these fabulous bikes...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good!

More than a couple times I’ve looked at Walt’s frame building class. Where you go up to Park City and build a frame with Walt - or something like that.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Mean machine!


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you decide on a color yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/UMB-2599/extreme-purple


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> More than a couple times I've looked at Walt's frame building class. Where you go up to Park City and build a frame with Walt - or something like that.


I would love to do that too, a little impractical for me at the moment, but who knows, maybe one day?!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

racefit said:


> Did you decide on a color yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have yes, something different (for me)...



NYrr496 said:


> https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/UMB-2599/extreme-purple


... but NOT that different! 

I actually really like the purple in all fairness!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

reamer41 said:


> More than a couple times I've looked at Walt's frame building class. Where you go up to Park City and build a frame with Walt - or something like that.


You are not alone there!!

J, it's looking awesome. Can't wait to see it in what ever color you've decided on.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, that looks to be done, besides maybe a boss or two, time to get it media blasted and PCd  Now, curious what colour J will go with this time :???: I'd go with maybe blue/purplish blue or green and have the ability to really bling it out with all the orange parts he already has if he wants something other than the black bits he's planning


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm going understated with this one!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

The purple with black will look great!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> I'm going understated with this one!


Chrome...? :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Chrome...? :thumbsup:


Close... 

Honestly, the leasts exciting thing about this whole build is going to be the colour, intentionally so!

Unless I see something that absolutely blows my socks off and I have to have in between now and it going to PC next week...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just J said:


> Close...
> 
> Honestly, the leasts exciting thing about this whole build is going to be the colour, intentionally so!
> 
> Unless I see something that absolutely blows my socks off and I have to have in between now and it going to PC next week...


Almost sounds like a challenge.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> Almost sounds like a challenge.


 Go for it!..


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Boom. Done. Your welcome.
https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PPB-4617/glowbee-clear


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Boom. Done. Your welcome.
> https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PPB-4617/glowbee-clear
> View attachment 1223361


Ouch my eyes!!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just J said:


> Ouch my eyes!!


It will ONLY be a problem if you ride at night...:smallviolin: glow in the dark is very subtle.... until it is dark, then it is not. But at least you won't loose your bike. And you may even start party/rave's...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> It will ONLY be a problem if you ride at night...:smallviolin: glow in the dark is very subtle.... until it is dark, then it is not. But at least you won't loose your bike. And you may even start party/rave's...


Aaah so it's a top coat to go over your chosen colour?...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Bingo, yeah I started looking at some whites/clears for that subtle look and this was in there  I had to! The internet made me do it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Bingo, yeah I started looking at some whites/clears for that subtle look and this was in there  I had to! The internet made me do it!


Did you do it on yours? Show me, show me, show me!!! LOL


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just J said:


> Did you do it on yours? Show me, show me, show me!!! LOL


I haven't, but there is that Yuba cargo frame in the garage that does need refinished..... hmmm..:idea:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, I'm so on-board with this idea, glow in the dark is damn cool, it's the only thing I can remember fondly from my RIP9, so much fun when night riding to stop in a gully and switch off all lights  :thumbsup:



Jason Rides Bikes said:


> It will ONLY be a problem if you ride at night...:smallviolin: glow in the dark is very subtle.... until it is dark, then it is not. But at least you won't loose your bike. And you may even start party/rave's...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Man, I'm so on-board with this idea, glow in the dark is damn cool, it's the only thing I can remember fondly from my RIP9, so much fun when night riding to stop in a gully and switch off all lights  :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 1223411


And now I'm seriously considering a glow in the dark bike. Great!...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

If you’re considering glow in the dark I think you should give serious consideration to a scratch-and-sniff finish!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> If you're considering glow in the dark I think you should give serious consideration to a scratch-and-sniff finish!


 Ha ha right!

I've decided on my colour, I don't ride at night often enough to warrant a glow job and the only scratch and sniff item on this bike is my saddle! ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Amazing what a little phosphorus does in clear coat...


lol @J


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey!

Looks like someone's ready for a coating tomorrow or Friday!...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Hey!
> Looks like someone's ready for a coating tomorrow or Friday!...


Looking superb!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looking superb!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Nate!


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Is there a specific bag you have lined up for the top of top tube holes?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> Is there a specific bag you have lined up for the top of top tube holes?


I took delivery of this one earlier today, looks good but came with really long bolts that I'm not sure will work with the Paragon blind bosses but we will see soon enough...

https://www.apidura.com/shop/backcountry-magnetic-top-tube-pack/


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Eager to see what color that frame is when it shows up at your place, J. I like that nifty TT pack.
=sParty


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

That bag looks cool. Wondering if there is way to retrofit those magnetic nubs, without drilling. Maybe a hose clamp type arrangement.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Eager to see what color that frame is when it shows up at your place, J. I like that nifty TT pack.
> =sParty


Thank you sParty! I've had a little change of plan on the colour I think, hopefully everyone will approve once it's finished...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> That bag looks cool. Wondering if there is way to retrofit those magnetic nubs, without drilling. Maybe a hose clamp type arrangement.


I won't be drilling anything, these bosses are blind for a reason! 

If anything I'll ask Apidura for smaller bolts and if they can't supply I'll cut theirs down a little.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No matter how much we rib you or anyone about anything to do with their bike, it's still theirs and once they like it, that's all that matters  That being said, despite some early trepidation with V1 and the colour choice, once built up, it all worked well, so expecting V2 will do the same  Can't wait to see what you've decided on, bet this is going to be the longest few weeks coming up 



Just J said:


> Thank you sParty! I've had a little change of plan on the colour I think, hopefully everyone will approve once it's finished...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> No matter how much we rib you or anyone about anything to do with their bike, it's still theirs and once they like it, that's all that matters  That being said, despite some early trepidation with V1 and the colour choice, once built up, it all worked well, so expecting V2 will do the same  Can't wait to see what you've decided on, bet this is going to be the longest few weeks coming up


Ha ha it's still going to be a little more refined and restrained this time round but if all goes to plan it should be pretty striking and different too!...

Hey, do you like my headset spacers?...


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> Ha ha it's still going to be a little more refined and restrained this time round but if all goes to plan it should be pretty striking and different too!...
> 
> Hey, do you like my headset spacers?...


Are those Ti? If so dope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

B-RAY said:


> Are those Ti? If so dope!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They certainly are!


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> They certainly are!


Damn! I have a Ti Gnarvester that needs these! From where if u don't mind me asking! Looking forward to seeing ur project when it's done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

B-RAY said:


> Damn! I have a Ti Gnarvester that needs these! From where if u don't mind me asking! Looking forward to seeing ur project when it's done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and thanks, can't wait to show you it!

They were really cheap off eBay actually but the quality seems pretty nice!...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153070958093


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

They're nice, don't understand why you didn't do the entire bike out of that stuff   Next rigid/HT will be Ti, other than that, my Unit will serve me fine.



Just J said:


> Ha ha it's still going to be a little more refined and restrained this time round but if all goes to plan it should be pretty striking and different too!...
> 
> Hey, do you like my headset spacers?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> They're nice, don't understand why you didn't do the entire bike out of that stuff


Oh that one's easy! Because Walt doesn't do Ti, silly! 

That and my one and only Ti bike (Cove Hummer 650BJ) looked fantastic but felt like a noodle, I'd need to ride a few more before committing to Titanium again.

I'm going to let the cat out of the bag, because you might be able to help me with a decision. We can thank our friend mikeetheviking for this one but he threw me some inspiration last night and I made enquiries as a result. I WAS going to change my plans of going with a fairly standard powder finish and go with a Cerakote Ti H170 finish like this instead:

https://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/finishes/H-170Q/titanium/

Not sure if you've come across this finish but it's a highly durable coating, applied in a similar way to powder but in liquid form, and baked on. It's popular on guns etc.

Here's a bike covered in the stuff:

https://theradavist.com/2018/11/2018-philly-bike-expo-winter-bicycles-ss-27-5-dirt-tourer/#1

However, it's expensive. "It requires getting the oven *really* hot to cure the stuff, and hence it has to be done on it's own (can't be baked with other powdercoat jobs as it would vaporize the powdercoat)."

I'm pretty sure that my original choice of colour would be equally as nice (and included in this build) or am I trying to convince myself of this and will I kick myself for not going Cerakote?!...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just J said:


> Hey!
> 
> Looks like someone's ready for a coating tomorrow or Friday!...


Man, clear coat over this would be amazing...

I do like the grey color on the Radavist bike, it is very subdued and neat looking. Subtle. I have a similar color (but probaby not as durable) on my 1988 Klein Top Gun and it is nice. No flash, no bling, but makes me happy every time I get it out to ride.


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Just J said:


> I'm pretty sure that my original choice of colour would be equally as nice (and included in this build) or am I trying to convince myself of this and will I kick myself for not going Cerakote?!...


I would say just be happy you're able to custom build a second badass bike in two years and custom pick your color from what ever limitless choices you can dream up out of the powder coats that are included... but whatever, I'm sure it'll ride great whatever color or finish you choose...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> I would say just be happy you're able to custom build a second badass bike in two years and custom pick your color from what ever limitless choices you can dream up out of the powder coats that are included... but whatever, I'm sure it'll ride great whatever color or finish you choose...


No you are right, I am very happy that I'm able to do a second custom build in two years and as powder is the more proven of the two finishes, I'm sticking with plan A and I think it will look and ride great.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> No flash, no bling, but makes me happy every time I get it out to ride.


And THAT is the main thing isn't it?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yeah, that finish is one of the toughest, but didn't know it required that much heat. I like the colour, should look really good with whatever colour parts you might decide to throw on there, that's the beauty of a "raw" colour finish like that - the orange would look SICK


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Yeah, that finish is one of the toughest, but didn't know it required that much heat. I like the colour, should look really good with whatever colour parts you might decide to throw on there, that's the beauty of a "raw" colour finish like that - the orange would look SICK


Unfortunately that colour isn't available as a powder coat but I think the colour I have chosen should work just as well.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> ...and will I kick myself for not going Cerakote?!...


Desert sand would be a nice tip of the hat to colour scheme 1 on v1??

I saw another bike done with this but cant for the life of me remember where I saw it. Looks cool though!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Desert sand would be a nice tip of the hat to colour scheme 1 on v1??
> 
> I saw another bike done with this but cant for the life of me remember where I saw it. Looks cool though!


Thank you!

Was it a Sklar you've seen in desert sand by any chance? I have thought about a nod to UW1 but we'll see what colour I decide on when UW1 comes back to me...

This one will be different to what I've gone for in the past.


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

When looking at a Cerakote dealer local to me...they state temps not exceeding 250F; a lot lower than welding temps.

How long was not stated. As your frame would be placed in an oven, temps would rise and fall at a controlled rate. 

Might ask Walt concerning any frame 'warpage'?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw Thomson is doing some small batch Cerakote stems, etc. I hope that yours has a bit more color to it. I'm anxious to see the next iteration of the warrior.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to reiterate I have decided NOT to go with the Cerakote afterall. I love the finish but I think a nice colour powder will be as equally impactful.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

OK so I'm so over small tyres right now, but some of the parts I have for the new build have started arriving, so I thought I'd share...










The Syncros Fork Fender is my go to front mud guard on my Fox 36's so I decided to get one for my 34 SC. These things fit perfectly and work well in the wet and dust so I'll probably leave it on all year round.










Because you can (almost) never have enough titanium, right?...










Aforementioned Apidura top tube bag for keeping my '9 in. Or something.

And now for something controversial...










A Wren "Crazy Light" stem. We can blame Mikeetheviking for this when I'm on the deck!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> OK so I'm so over small tyres right now, but some of the parts I have for the new build have started arriving, so I thought I'd share...
> 
> The Syncros Fork Fender is my go to front mud guard on my Fox 36's so I decided to get one for my 34 SC. These things fit perfectly and work well in the wet and dust so I'll probably leave it on all year round.
> 
> ...


Nice! Now, quick! Ship that stem off for color matching.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's not jonesin or anything, no, no, not at all!!

Can't wait to see Peyton's namesake come to life, Mr...

What sParty said!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! Now, quick! Ship that stem off for color matching.
> =sParty


No need to, it came in the right finish already!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J's not jonesin or anything, no, no, not at all!!
> 
> Can't wait to see Peyton's namesake come to life, Mr...
> 
> What sParty said!!!


Ha ha I am Jonesin' a little, I will admit!


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> When looking at a Cerakote dealer local to me...they state temps not exceeding 250F; a lot lower than welding temps.
> 
> How long was not stated. As your frame would be placed in an oven, temps would rise and fall at a controlled rate.
> 
> Might ask Walt concerning any frame 'warpage'?


A bicycle frame is not going to warp at 250 degrees. Have you ever baked in an oven or used a pan on a stove? My cast iron skillet gets 500+ degrees nearly every time I use it. An aluminum pan almost certainly does; they heat faster. I've even run a cast iron skillet through the self cleaning cycle on my oven--I'm pretty sure it got over 900 degrees when I did. In short, a high strength chromoly bike frame could be heated to 250 degrees and quenched indefinitely without any noticeable damage to the material.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> No need to, it came in the right finish already!!


(Insert color) is the new black, J... Just sayin' :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> (Insert color) is the new black, J... Just sayin' :cornut:


Lol the only orange on this one is going to be on the fork and here's the proof...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Lol the only orange on this one is going to be on the fork and here's the proof...


J, you could charge $100 admission to your garage sale and many of us happily pay.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> J, you could charge $100 admission to your garage sale and many of us happily pay.
> =sParty


Ha ha I wish! I sold 2 more of UW1's wheels and some other parts to help fund this build and have a few parts left over!

Payton retains her Raceface Arc 35 wheels and Next SL cranks, the Hope brakesand other orange finery for when she comes back to me though!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

We all like bike parts don't we?!...

Soooo here's some more because it fills the empty void in my life that's left whilst I wait for my new frame to arrive!...

My favourite pedals of all time and they saviours of my feet (like really!). The Pedaling (wish they copy wrote that before incorporating!) Innovations Catalyst Pedals, this time in there latest version with 18 pins and their new titanium axle with no weight limit.










Sensual Lite grips for something a little different from my usual ESI grips. We'll see how I get on with them although first impressions are good.

Running a Fabric Scoop Race Ti saddle because it's my go to.

Some nice titanium bolts to dot around appropriately.










There are a few parts coming directly off Payton, my XX1 Eagle groupset for one which should fit in nicely with the intended colour scheme and I've actually gone back to my favourite braking setup which are Sram Guide RSC's originally seen right back at the beginning of the UW build. I'm glad I kept them, I actually prefer the feel of them to my Hopes and although I've had these brakes for about 4 years this time round I'll be running a larger disc on the back, new pads and discs as seen above.










Next up is my Thomson Titanium bar which is the most comfortable bar setup I've ever ran, there's no way these weren't being part of this build.

Also my Thomson seat collar which has been with me for many years, I've never found a better collar with such a low clamping torque that holds fast.

There are also some black alloy valve caps reserved for a little understated bling.










Lastly for today, these are the 29x3.0" tyres I'll be running on UW2, DHF 3C up front and DHRII in the rear.










Hopefully I'll have some wheels and a couple of other bits to show you in the next few days...


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Just J, I'm very curious to see the rest of your workshop and how that flooring fits in. Basically wondering why there's fluid stains everywhere. I got the same problem, but your pics dashed my hopes that more open space would help address it. xD


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ninjichor said:


> Just J, I'm very curious to see the rest of your workshop and how that flooring fits in. Basically wondering why there's fluid stains everywhere. I got the same problem, but your pics dashed my hopes that more open space would help address it. xD


Ha ha I had a feeling someone would mention my stains!! 

That is a multi purpose garage serving as storage, a workshop and a gym!

Those stains were mainly because of a recent tyre swap and seepage issues!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's bikes and car are not housebroken...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J's bikes and car are not housebroken...


 maybe it's J that isn't?!!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Just J said:


> and seepage issues!





BansheeRune said:


> not housebroken...





Just J said:


> maybe it's J that isn't?!!


seepage issues????? :eekster:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

actually this build may give me some seepage issues


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha anyway you can all leave my flooring alone, it gets a hammering! 

Here's a new part for my new bike, enjoy!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Got frame ETA?
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Got frame ETA?
> =sParty


Walt seems to think a couple of weeks.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> maybe it's J that isn't?!!


*Sets litterbox with fresh Johnny Cat in garage*


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

BansheeRune said:


> *Sets litterbox with fresh Johnny Cat in garage*


That actually sounds like an interesting solution. Can cover spills in kitty litter... likely beats my soapy water spray and towel wipe-dry method.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

ninjichor said:


> That actually sounds like an interesting solution. Can cover spills in kitty litter... likely beats my soapy water spray and towel wipe-dry method.


50:50 mix of All laundry detergent and water is what we use on the auto shop floor. Works very well for a speedy cleanup.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ninjichor said:


> That actually sounds like an interesting solution. Can cover spills in kitty litter... likely beats my soapy water spray and towel wipe-dry method.


I doubt that my German Shepherds would approve though!  Ha ha!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I doubt that my German Shepherds would approve though!  Ha ha!


J, my fat ass cat has a German Shepherd!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

We have a wheel!










And I've just cleaned my car so do excuse the suds!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> We have a wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lend you the car and you were courteous enough to give it a tidy up before you return it, whadda gentleman!

That wheel looks nice. So, how many wheel experiments are coming with the new rig?


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Why do your rims look like they still have a braking track? xD

My rims are like that too, but I've been questioning right-angle flanges ever since I've seen rims with flared flanges (e.g. Newmen rim). Makes sense if you're the type that always has rim flanges dent inwards, also considering that impacts to rims aren't always perpendicular.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Lend you the car and you were courteous enough to give it a tidy up before you return it, whadda gentleman!
> 
> That wheel looks nice. So, how many wheel experiments are coming with the new rig?


Ha ha, you can come try and get it out of my garage but you best bring your fat ass cat!! 

No wheel experiments on this one, that's what Payton was for and even she has only one wheelset now. I may swap between 3.0" and 2.6" tyres every now and again though, but I can't see it happening often.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ninjichor said:


> Why do your rims look like they still have a braking track? xD
> 
> My rims are like that too, but I've been questioning right-angle flanges ever since I've seen rims with flared flanges (e.g. Newmen rim). Makes sense if you're the type that always has rim flanges dent inwards, also considering that impacts to rims aren't always perpendicular.
> 
> View attachment 1225034


Probably just the light, these are Duroc 40's.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Moar Ultimate Wheels










It's just a shame that in my excitement I mounted the tyres the wrong way round. First I put the DHF on the rear wheel yesterday. I'm surprised some of you didn't spot this! Then when I swapped it over I put the DHR on reversed!! It's ok because I have to re-tape the front wheel anyway so I may as well start all over again!! ??


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> I'm surprised some of you didn't spot this!


We don't judge.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> We don't judge.


Oh no of course not!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Here's a new part for my new bike, enjoy!


If you are used to an Absolute Black one, it will be interesting to see what your thoughts are, I got one ofr my fatbike and it's noticably rounder when pedaling.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> If you are used to an Absolute Black one, it will be interesting to see what your thoughts are, I got one ofr my fatbike and it's noticably rounder when pedaling.


I found that when I tried One Up and Raceface. I much preferred the Absolute Black. The sole basis of getting a Wolftooth was that I've seen how good they look with the eewings so hopefully I'll gel with it. If not I think I've got a 0mm offset AB one in my spares.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Saturday morning project consisted of swapping tyres around and stripping the front hub which is now running nice and smoothly.

I re-taped the front rim with gorilla ? tape but can't get the valve to seat nicely and hold air.

Even stuck the front wheel in my Switchblade to see if I could get the sealant spun up and in all the crevices but no bueno. Awww well, it gives me something to do I guess?!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Gorilla tape is for carbon if you can't get the other, proper tape to stick, other than that, always use proper tubeless ready tape. Gorilla tape is just plain nasty and when you need to replace it, it's a nasty mess to clean off all the residue. Do yourself a favour, get some Stans, WTB or such tape and I bet you won't have any issues, always use tape wide enough to go down into the channel properly and all the way to the edge of the rim for the tyre to sit on _(i.e. 40mm tape in your case)_, this way the tyre seals over the tape, no way sealant gets under and it doesn't get messed/pushed/pulled up when removing a tyre.



Just J said:


> Saturday morning project consisted of swapping tyres around and stripping the front hub which is now running nice and smoothly.
> I re-taped the front rim with gorilla ? tape but can't get the valve to seat nicely and hold air. Even stuck the front wheel in my Switchblade to see if I could get the sealant spun up and in all the crevices but no bueno. Awww well, it gives me something to do I guess?!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

LyNx said:


> Gorilla tape is for carbon if you can't get the other, proper tape to stick, other than that, always use proper tubeless ready tape. Gorilla tape is just plain nasty .


I agree with LyNx here, I'll never use Gorilla tape again unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I’ve always had decent results with Gorilla tape on alloy and carbon BUT I am going to re-tape using Stans as I think that’s the problem in terms of why I can’t get the valve to seat properly. I’ve got various widths of Stans in my kit so I wish I just used that to start with.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No matter the tape, always make the hole with a hot poker/pick, makes a nice, neat, edges sealed hole 



Just J said:


> I've always had decent results with Gorilla tape on alloy and carbon BUT I am going to re-tape using Stans as I think that's the problem in terms of why I can't get the valve to seat properly. I've got various widths of Stans in my kit so I wish I just used that to start with.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> No matter the tape, always make the hole with a hot poker/pick, makes a nice, neat, edges sealed hole


Hey old timer, this ain't my first rodeo you know!! 

I do, of course jest. That's actually a pretty good tip, I usually use a bradawl and hadn't actually thought of heating it up before...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

NOooooooo!
Not gorilla tape!!!

If you’re planning on re-taping I’d peal that stuff off quick (maybe) it adheres enough to leave a nasty mess when you finally pull it off. 

Regardless of tape I’ve always just pokes a small hole and pushed the valve through to make its own hole. Never had an issue.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> NOooooooo!
> Not gorilla tape!!!
> 
> If you're planning on re-taping I'd peal that stuff off quick (maybe) it adheres enough to leave a nasty mess when you finally pull it off.
> ...


I've never really had issues with valves either but this was the exception.

Anyway this one goes out to my man LyNx...

So I stripped that horrid Gorilla stuff off my wheel and utilised the warmth of the house, my wife's hair dryer and my wife who helped warm the rim and tape up whilst I stretched it round the rim. Re-reading that, it sounds kind of seedy now but you get the gist. Apart from burning me she did an awesome job!










As you can see, Negan wanted nothing to do with this or the gorilla tape!

I then waited for my wife to leave the kitchen and heated my bradawl up, I wanted to give this the best chance of working and I also felt bad for berating LyNx earlier!...










And there we have it, a perfectly centred, round and sealed hole...










It was then to the ManCave to carry out the rest of the job. You know how this goes, lots of mess, swearing and sweat later and we've got ourselves a seal. We'll see how it holds up over the next couple of weeks before the main build...

Thanks for your advice guys. It just goes to show you that despite how many rodeos you've attended, there's always a bull who's going to give you his money's worth! ?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's kinky wheels?? @.o

Nicely done on the tape job, J! 

The home stretch on this is the most difficult to endure.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J's kinky wheels?? @.o
> 
> Nicely done on the tape job, J!
> 
> The home stretch on this is the most difficult to endure.


Thanks BansheeRune! Nothing kinkier than one of my builds! 

Yup I'm just glad I'm keeping myself occupied by tinkering with things like this. Tomorrow though, I'm going for a ride instead!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A £@(&ing expensive way to solve leakage issues!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> A £@(&ing expensive way to solve leakage issues!


What are we looking at there? Some kind of kinky valve stem....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> What are we looking at there? Some kind of kinky valve stem....


Pretty much, have a look here:

https://bythehive.com/collections/wheelgoods/products/tubeless-valve

I'm pretty sure a new pairs of Stans would have done the trick to be fair, but NSMB seemed to think they were a good idea!

https://nsmb.com/articles/reinventing-tubeless-valve-e13-ethirteen/


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Pretty much, have a look here:
> 
> https://bythehive.com/collections/wheelgoods/products/tubeless-valve
> 
> ...


Look like nice bits...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just J said:


> Pretty much, have a look here:
> 
> https://bythehive.com/collections/wheelgoods/products/tubeless-valve
> 
> ...


I really like the MilkIt valves.
https://milkit.bike/en/product/milkit-valve-system


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> I really like the MilkIt valves.
> https://milkit.bike/en/product/milkit-valve-system


Aah yes I do like the look of them too.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Neat, but for $65 they better come check the levels for me  Seriously, if you only keep checking the sealant level and not the build up, you're going to end up with one very heavy tyre. Just shake the tyre, if you don't hear selant sloshing around, add more.



Just J said:


> Aah yes I do like the look of them too.
> 
> 
> TwoTone said:
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Neat, but for $65 they better come check the levels for me  Seriously, if you only keep checking the sealant level and not the build up, you're going to end up with one very heavy tyre. Just shake the tyre, if you don't hear selant sloshing around, add more.


In all truth, this is why I didn't buy the Milkit kit. I check my levels regularly and don't mind resealing the tyre after I've done so. It's a nice idea though but overkill I suppose.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

LyNx said:


> Neat, but for $65 they better come check the levels for me  Seriously, if you only keep checking the sealant level and not the build up, you're going to end up with one very heavy tyre. Just shake the tyre, if you don't hear selant sloshing around, add more.


Interesting on the price, I got them when they first came out and they weren't anywhere near that price.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I wasn't going to show you yet but Walt got excited and posted it up on Instagram! Ha ha!




























Can't wait to show you her built up in the next few weeks!...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

:yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

So, what color are you going to paint it anyway?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> So, what color are you going to paint it anyway?


Bingo!! You got it!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> I wasn't going to show you yet but Walt got excited and posted it up on Instagram! Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mostest excellentest! Cain't hardly wait! 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad the colour is getting positive responses, I wanted it to be as bright a silver as possible. I love raw bikes and as this is a Porsche (another of my passions) tone, I had to do it.

Here's the colour:

https://www.prismaticpowders.com/shop/powder-coating-colors/PMS-0439/porsche-silver#


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Great color choice! The new frame looks so clean (especially without the ebb and swinging dropout). Can't wait to see the rest of your build!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

All I can say is, I'm so sorry about the box!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

ianick said:


> Great color choice! The new frame looks so clean (especially without the ebb and swinging dropout). Can't wait to see the rest of your build!


Thanks! Glad you like it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, I wouldn't be sorry bout dat box if that lovely frame showed up in mint condition. Remember, it's the contents that were under the radar from prying eyes in transit! XD


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I saw the box and for a second I thought I was back at the shop about to assemble a Jynx or Pitch or something.... whew!

When I bought my Lenz frame, the fellow shipped it to me in a "Schwinn Varsity" box from Target. My buddies said they almost lost all respect for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> I saw the box and for a second I thought I was back at the shop about to assemble a Jynx or Pitch or something.... whew!
> 
> When I bought my Lenz frame, the fellow shipped it to me in a "Schwinn Varsity" box from Target. My buddies said they almost lost all respect for me.


Coulda been worse, they might kype it if it were in a "Bitchen Bike Company" box, don'tcha know...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm going against the grain and saying you should have gone for the CeraKote! I've been interested in it since first hearing about it. When my Waltworks needs a repaint, I'm going to seriously investigate it.

Frame still looks great of course. That was a pretty quick turnaround for a new frame, hopefully it gets to you safe and sound, and you are riding it soon!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> I'm going against the grain and saying you should have gone for the CeraKote! I've been interested in it since first hearing about it. When my Waltworks needs a repaint, I'm going to seriously investigate it.
> 
> Frame still looks great of course. That was a pretty quick turnaround for a new frame, hopefully it gets to you safe and sound, and you are riding it soon!


Ha! Well you're wrong so there!! 

Honestly I love the Cerakote finish from what I've seen but we feared that it would be a complete pain in the @$$ so I'm happy with what I went for in the end.

Speaking of turnaround, Walt couldn't have helped me anymore than he has, he's been absolutely fantastic and I can't express my gratitude enough to him over how he's pushed the boat out to get me back on a Waltworks.

I'm glad you like it and thank you! I am sooooo excited about my early Christmas present, this next week or so whilst it's on its way over the ocean to me is going to be torture!...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

bikeny said:


> I'm going against the grain and saying you should have gone for the CeraKote! I've been interested in it since first hearing about it. When my Waltworks needs a repaint, I'm going to seriously investigate it.
> 
> Frame still looks great of course. That was a pretty quick turnaround for a new frame, hopefully it gets to you safe and sound, and you are riding it soon!


ive had some king cages cerakoted and its an interesting finish. from there it was a short hop to go down the Ion bonding rabbit hole... (sort of kidding...)

check PVD Coatings | Physical Vapor Deposition Coatings | TiN | Titankote | Physical Vapor Deposition


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> ive had some king cages cerakoted and its an interesting finish. from there it was a short hop to go down the Ion bonding rabbit hole... (sort of kidding...)
> 
> check PVD Coatings | Physical Vapor Deposition Coatings | TiN | Titankote | Physical Vapor Deposition


How resilient does the Cerakote appear on your cages?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

seems ok, though not long enough to say in the long term. I've heard varied reports when folk have had frames coated...some good, some not.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> seems ok, though not long enough to say in the long term. I've heard varied reports when folk have had frames coated...some good, some not.


Same, it looks soooo good though!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

form & function is a good thing ~


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> View attachment 1226586
> 
> 
> View attachment 1226587
> ...


Why are bike parts so damn sexy?!!...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

This thread has gone cold....

No frame?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> This thread has gone cold....
> 
> No frame?


A delay caused by Bikeflights means the frame is still in Park City, Utah...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> A delay caused by Bikeflights means the frame is still in Park City, Utah...


Damn. J, your frame is closer to me than it is to you. Hope it moves along quickly from here on.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Damn. J, your frame is closer to me than it is to you. Hope it moves along quickly from here on.
> =sParty


Thanks sParty! Walt is on the case so I'm sure things will progress soon enough.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Woohoo it's on it's way!!

The build plan begins...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Woohoo it's on it's way!!
> 
> The build plan begins...


{...J prepares to call in sick for a few days...}
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Woohoo it's on it's way!!
> 
> The build plan begins...


Looking forward to the build, J! Glad you're soon to be on point.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Looking forward to the build, J! Glad you're soon to be on point.


Thank you!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> {...J prepares to call in sick for a few days...}
> =sParty


If I wasn't the boss this would be a good idea! Actually it's a great idea!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Beecoz Maxxis are more draggy than RuPaul


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Just J said:


> Beecoz Maxxis are more draggy than RuPaul


The elusive, coveted XR2upacabra.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikesee said:


> The elusive, coveted XR2upacabra.


The first thing the guy in the shop said to me was "It says Chupacabra on the box but they are XR2's"!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Beecoz Maxxis are more draggy than RuPaul


Interesting tire combo, which is going on the front?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Interesting tire combo, which is going on the front?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The XR4 will be up front with the XR2 out back.

I much prefer the Chupacabra name because growing up in the 80's and 90's in England this is what I immediately think of when I hear the name XR2...










https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/motoring/ford-fiesta-xr2-buying-guide


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I have this tire combo on my SS Krampus and it’s working very well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I love me some Chupas. I got them front and back on my Krampus, but it's not my main trail slaying machine.

I like the silver finish on the MUW....classic.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

racefit said:


> I have this tire combo on my SS Krampus and it's working very well.


I find the Chupxr2bras work well in most conditions so I thought I'd give the XR4 a try given that is was my favourite "normal" sized tyre before finding plus, so I'm looking forward to trying the combo out... 



vikb said:


> I love me some Chupas. I got them front and back on my Krampus, but it's not my main trail slaying machine.
> 
> I like the silver finish on the MUW....classic.


Thanks vikb, classic is what I was going for


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to try some of the Bonty tires. Getting them through my local Trek store is a pain and $$. Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis, etc... all fall to hand easier and cheaper, but I am intrigued by some of the Bonty options.

Have fun with the new build.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> I want to try some of the Bonty tires. Getting them through my local Trek store is a pain and $$. Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis, etc... all fall to hand easier and cheaper, but I am intrigued by some of the Bonty options.
> 
> Have fun with the new build.


Thank you, we should hopefully be on to start it on Monday/Tuesday if FedEx come good... 

Thankfully, these were the easiest pair of Bonty tyres I have ever ordered, usually I'm waiting a long time to get them into a LBS and paying through the nose to do so. This time round I ordered through the Bontrager website and collected them from a shop that I rarely go in but is only 2 miles away just 2 days later. No fuss, just paid online (the prices have gone down a lot too) got a couple of emails, walked in the shop and back out again. 

I'm probably going to keep the Minion's on initially, just because I really can't be bothered changing tyres again right now! LOL


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Reading back through this thread reminded me that your bike was the catalyst for the bike I built this summer!

My wife surprised me for my 40th birthday by signing me up for Waltworks frame building school, and I could not be more pleased with the result! I live about 40 minutes from Walt, so I drove back and forth for a week and left with my dream bike, welded with my own 2 hands! It was truly a dream come true!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice. That must be satisfying riding a bike you built yourself.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Reading back through this thread reminded me that your bike was the catalyst for the bike I built this summer!
> 
> My wife surprised me for my 40th birthday by signing me up for Waltworks frame building school, and I could not be more pleased with the result! I live about 40 minutes from Walt, so I drove back and forth for a week and left with my dream bike, welded with my own 2 hands! It was truly a dream come true!
> 
> ...


Oh wow that's amazing! I'm so glad you felt my bike helped you decide to go for it! I would love to do the same thing and have Walt teach me how to build my own bike, such a cool thing to do.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Oh wow that's amazing! I'm so glad you felt my bike helped you decide to go for it! I would love to do the same thing and have Walt teach me how to build my own bike, such a cool thing to do.


I'm a machinist & machining/engineering instructor for my career, so this was the ultimate project for me!

I really hope your UW V2.0 is amazing! It's been a long road to get to you! Excited to see pics of it all built up!

I asked the question about tire setup because I just switched my Chupas (which have been great in the summer here, but get a little squirmy in the sidewall at lower pressure) for an XR4 in the rear. I'm trying to figure out what other tire to run in the front. Right now, an Innova Transformer, which is ok, but I might pick up another XR4 to try. I initially thought I'd build a 27.5+ wheelset to run hodags, but I like the 29+ so much, I haven't done it yet!

frog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I'm a machinist & machining/engineering instructor for my career, so this was the ultimate project for me!
> 
> I really hope your UW V2.0 is amazing! It's been a long road to get to you! Excited to see picks of it all built up!
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY what I did with UW1! The intention was to run 27.5+ or 29" wheels, Walt convinced me to go for REAL tyre clearance and once I tried 29+ I was hooked! 

If I were you, I would run a tyre at least as chunky up front as the one you have out back, in this case another XR4 should be perfect.

By the way, your bike looks great! How are you finding it?

Did you machine any of the parts for it yourself?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> That is EXACTLY what I did with UW1! The intention was to run 27.5+ or 29" wheels, Walt convinced me to go for REAL tyre clearance and once I tried 29+ I was hooked!
> 
> If I were you, I would run a tyre at least as chunky up front as the one you have out back, in this case another XR4 should be perfect.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it! I put 30-40 miles/week on it this summer training for a 50 mile race I did in September. It is the perfect bike for me! The 50 mile race was incredibly comfortable with 3" tires & a 120mm fork up front even with the 6500' of elevation gain! My previous bike was 29x2.5 & rigid w/more dirt touring geometry, so not a trail bike. I cut almost an hour off my time from last year, which is no small thing!

This bike doesn't have anything I machined yet, but that could change. I do have other bikes that I've made parts for though!

I do notice a difference in weight w/the XR4, but the increased traction is also noticeable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I absolutely love it! I put 30-40 miles/week on it this summer training for a 50 mile race I did in September. It is the perfect bike for me! The 50 mile race was incredibly comfortable with 3" tires & a 120mm fork up front even with the 6500' of elevation gain! My previous bike was 29x2.5 & rigid w/more dirt touring geometry, so not a trail bike. I cut almost an hour off my time from last year, which is no small thing!
> 
> This bike doesn't have anything I machined yet, but that could change. I do have other bikes that I've made parts for though!
> 
> ...


It's amazing what these bikes can do, I did a 65 mile ride on mine last year, not something I've ever considered on a normal MTB let alone any other bike! I am actually in the process of thinning down my quiver with this in my. The intention is to have the two Waltworks and a full suspension bike. The UW2 being used in place of my gravel/cx bike as well as my XC hardtail too. They're a true do it all bike!

Looking forward to seeing some of those machined parts, machined metal is a weakness of mine!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Merry Christmas to meeeeee!


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooooh Lordy


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Where are the unboxing pictures???


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope Spesh doesn't sue Walt for shipping his frame in one of their boxes.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sneaky peaky...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NYrr496 said:


> I hope Spesh doesn't sue Walt for shipping his frame in one of their boxes.


 I wouldn't put it past them!...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Sneaky peaky...


And there it sets....

Get your ass to work and build it!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Sneaky peaky...


Looks great! Can't wait to see it built up!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Sneaky peaky...


Damn she's a BEAUT! Love the color. Perfect timing, too -- arrived Monday so you can call in sick (call yourself, ha!) and get to work on the build. Pop a brew -- you got this.

Lotsa photos of the progression, puhleeeeze.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> And there it sets....
> 
> Get your ass to work and build it!


I need a couple of things like a CK BB tool, cables and bleed kit first so it'll be a slow build over the next few days.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see it built up!


Thank you, me neither!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Damn she's a BEAUT! Love the color. Perfect timing, too -- arrived Monday so you can call in sick (call yourself, ha!) and get to work on the build. Pop a brew -- you got this.
> 
> Lotsa photos of the progression, puhleeeeze.
> =sParty


Will do, I promise! Starting soon...

Glad you like it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I need a couple of things like a CK BB tool, cables and bleed kit first so it'll be a slow build over the next few days.


*J goes shopping*


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Will do, I promise! Starting soon...
> 
> Glad you like it!


I've got cables, bleed kit, CK BB tools (installer & grease injector) -- c'mon over and let's git 'er dun! 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> I've got cables, bleed kit, CK BB tools (installer & grease injector) -- c'mon over and let's git 'er dun!
> =sParty


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here we go...


















































































All going well until I broke a ti bolt off the eewings...










I reckon it was a defective as it broke very easily but thankfully came out ok too... Waiting for an email back from Cane Creek and their U.K. distro...

I had a dummy run with the Bike Yoke seat post, that seems like a nice bit of kit!

Just got back in from the garage, it's -1° out there at the moment so I'll get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A few more as the build progresses...

I love this part, I don't know why, it just looks so neat to me.























































It's definitely quite a bit lighter than UW1 even with the heavier tyres.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Top job, J!

A beautiful piece of rideable art comes to life! *Music from Young Frnkenstein plays in background*


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Top job, J!
> 
> A beautiful piece of rideable art comes to life! *Music from Young Frnkenstein plays in background*


Ha ha thank you!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Looking sweet!!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looking sweet!!!!


Cheers dude!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So you do have a mop bucket catching all that drool, don'tcha, J??

And that "New Black" fork! It glows...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> So you do have a mop bucket catching all that drool, don'tcha, J??
> 
> And that "New Black" fork! It glows...


 oh yes!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> It's definitely quite a bit lighter than UW1 even with the heavier tyres.


It's those cranks...
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> It's those cranks...
> =sParty


They help!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

The shame of it all...opening your gift before Christmas...not respectable at all. :nono:

Very naughty!

Krampus is on the way...

Bike is...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking very nice, like the silver and overall build :thumbsup:

Sorry to be the first to start asking questions, but you know me  So curious, is that the right fork the frame was designed around, i.e.e correct A2C? Ask, because if it is, then would then have to ask at what height was the STA measured. because it surely wasn't at the height you have the saddle now? Looks pretty slack to me  Going by my un-scientific sloothing, of pulling the image into Pshop and leveling the axles, I get somewhere just over 72 degrees.

Maybe the angles where with the bike sagged? :idea:



Just J said:


> A few more as the build progresses...I love this part, I don't know why, it just looks so neat to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> The shame of it all...opening your gift before Christmas...not respectable at all. :nono:
> 
> Very naughty!
> 
> ...


Ha ha thank you, I just couldn't resist!

Happy Christmas bike to you too!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Looking very nice, like the silver and overall build :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry to be the first to start asking questions, but you know me  So curious, is that the right fork the frame was designed around, i.e.e correct A2C? Ask, because if it is, then would then have to ask at what height was the STA measured. because it surely wasn't at the height you have the saddle now? Looks pretty slack to me  Going by my un-scientific sloothing, of pulling the image into Pshop and leveling the axles, I get somewhere just over 72 degrees.
> 
> Maybe the angles where with the bike sagged? :idea:


Glad you like it LyNx!

That's probably a question for Walt. All I know is the bike was very much designed with that exact fork in mind. It should be 74.1° and definitely looks steeper than UW1 in person, maybe the bend in the seat tube is playing tricks with our eyes?...

By the way, the saddle isn't set at my desired height yet, it's maybe 0.5" higher than it should be.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Going by my un-scientific sloothing, of pulling the image into Pshop and leveling the axles, I get somewhere just over 72 degrees.
> 
> Maybe the angles where with the bike sagged? :idea:


Im getting just over 73° but this is by no means scientific either, just a free app...










Obviously things steepen slightly when the saddle drops and also when sagged.

I'm sure Walt will chime in to answer you though LyNx...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Know it's not accurate to try and extrapolate angles off a photo unless it is taken absolutely side on and parallel, but interesting to rough it  Still getting <72 degrees in Pshop, no matter how I try to do it, will be interesting to hear from Walt, as to me looks quite slack - I'm getting a vertical line from the back of your saddle dropping right infront of the cutout on the drop out, which seems pretty far back.



Just J said:


> Im getting just over 73° but this is by no means scientific either, just a free app...Obviously things steepen slightly when the saddle drops and also when sagged.
> 
> I'm sure Walt will chime in to answer you though LyNx...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Know it's not accurate to try and extrapolate angles off a photo unless it is taken absolutely side on and parallel, but interesting to rough it  Still getting <72 degrees in Pshop, no matter how I try to do it, will be interesting to hear from Walt, as to me looks quite slack - I'm getting a vertical line from the back of your saddle dropping right infront of the cutout on the drop out, which seems pretty far back.


It's got to be the photo LyNx and yep, you're right, it only means something if the photo is absolutely side on and parallel, which is doubtful, giving it was a quick hand held snap. Walt wouldn't mess with the numbers once we agreed on where we were going with it. There was a lot of thought went into this particular figure, on both our parts. But thanks for making me doubt myself. AGAIN!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I measured the angle based on this drawing. The proper way.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Always enjoy helping you think more 

Easy way to check for sure, well pretty damn accurately, stand it up with wheels straight, make sure it's dead vertical and then take a reading off the HT with the phone app, or better yet a true angle finder if you have access, once of course you zero it to the ground it's on 



Just J said:


> It's got to be the photo LyNx and yep, you're right, it only means something if the photo is absolutely side on and parallel, which is doubtful, giving it was a quick hand held snap. Walt wouldn't mess with the numbers once we agreed on where we were going with it. There was a lot of thought went into this particular figure, on both our parts. *But thanks for making me doubt myself. AGAIN!!! *


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, J... Did you name this bike yet?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, J... Did you name this bike yet?


I usually hold off naming them until I've ridden them...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, J... Did you name this bike yet?


If I may I suggest "Deuce" for obvious reasons.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> If I may I suggest "Deuce" for obvious reasons.


This one isn't translating too well, you're going to have to spell it out...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Just J said:


> This one isn't translating too well, you're going to have to spell it out...


Deuce is what we Americans call the number 2. In cards, especially in poker i.e. deuces are wild, or all I have is a pair of deuces. Also think of "Little Deuce Coupe" referring two a two door car.
Since this is version 2 it would make since to name it "Deuce".


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> Deuce is what we Americans call the number 2. In cards, especially in poker i.e. deuces are wild, or all I have is a pair of deuces. Also think of "Little Deuce Coupe" referring two a two door car.
> Since this is version 2 it would make since to name it "Deuce".


Aha! I was kind of hoping that was what you meant but I did wonder about the other connotations!  

Maybe Deuce Bigalow then?! Lol


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Looking good J! Don't listen to Lynx, he's just trying to spoil your fun! I'm sure Walt has got his angles perfect. Didn't realize you went 157 rear spacing, was V1 also 157?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Looking good J! Don't listen to Lynx, he's just trying to spoil your fun! I'm sure Walt has got his angles perfect. Didn't realize you went 157 rear spacing, was V1 also 157?


Ha ha don't worry I know how to deal with that old Grinch!! 

Thanks, glad you like it! No V1 was 148 but having ran super boost on my Switchblade for a while it made pot of sense to do it this time round.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

As with everything I design, the angles are *with a rider onboard*. So the seat angle is considerably steeper (between a degree and a degree and a half, I'm too lazy to spend a bunch of time calculating it) when Jamie is on the bike, due to sag in the fork. 

Unfortunately, there is no agreed standard way to do this in the bike industry, so some companies and builders will display unsagged/unsprung geometry, others the opposite. 

-Walt


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The STA looks great. I wouldn't even have to buy a setback dropper to ride this bike! That's a win in my book.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> As with everything I design, the angles are *with a rider onboard*. So the seat angle is considerably steeper (between a degree and a degree and a half, I'm too lazy to spend a bunch of time calculating it) when Jamie is on the bike, due to sag in the fork.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no agreed standard way to do this in the bike industry, so some companies and builders will display unsagged/unsprung geometry, others the opposite.
> 
> -Walt


So there you go. That's good enough for me!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

As an aside, it's worth knowing some background about seat angles - and why you shouldn't obsess about them too much.

For an average rider (say, 72cm saddle height) 1 degree of seat tube angle moves the saddle forward or back by 12mm. So if you have a bike with a 73 degree seat tube angle, and you want it to be 74, just sliding the saddle forward a bit more than a centimeter on the rails will get you there. For most saddles/seatposts this means you have an effective adjustment range in the ballpark of plus or minus 1.5 degrees (ie, a bike with a 73 STA could be effectively anything from 74.5 to 71.5 just by moving the saddle around). 

-Walt


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

This build looks absolutely killer, please keep the updates coming!

I'm in the process of using that same fork on a new plus build myself and am really curious what width Duroc rims those are? Also, any additional clearance pics?

Thanks!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Just J said:


> Ha ha don't worry I know how to deal with that old Grinch!!
> 
> Thanks, glad you like it! No V1 was 148 but having ran super boost on my Switchblade for a while it made pot of sense to do it this time round.


Just found the discussion about rear hubs a few pages back, I missed that! What rear hub did you end up with? I thought you said Onyx front and DT 240 rear, but the pictures show a white hub?

I've got a couple sets of wheels using the original 157mm DT 240 hubs (Built by Mike C of course) and they've been perfect. Flange spacing is not huge, but it's symmetrical which is nice.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Walt said:


> As an aside, it's worth knowing some background about seat angles - and why you shouldn't obsess about them too much.
> 
> For an average rider (say, 72cm saddle height) 1 degree of seat tube angle moves the saddle forward or back by 12mm. So if you have a bike with a 73 degree seat tube angle, and you want it to be 74, just sliding the saddle forward a bit more than a centimeter on the rails will get you there. For most saddles/seatposts this means you have an effective adjustment range in the ballpark of plus or minus 1.5 degrees (ie, a bike with a 73 STA could be effectively anything from 74.5 to 71.5 just by moving the saddle around).
> 
> -Walt


Thanks for the insight Walt, I agree, I've had great success over the years by just moving the saddle forward a little. I started playing with this when I switched pedals to a pedal that encourages a mid foot position and found the benefits huge.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gsteitz said:


> This build looks absolutely killer, please keep the updates coming!
> 
> I'm in the process of using that same fork on a new plus build myself and am really curious what width Duroc rims those are? Also, any additional clearance pics?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks!

The rims are Duroc 40's with a 36mm internal width.

Here are some clearance photos including rear tyre clearance which is huge and much improved over UW1...





































There looks to be plenty of clearance up front but I'm still going to put some tape on the underside of the brace just to avoid any potential rock strike damage.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> Just found the discussion about rear hubs a few pages back, I missed that! What rear hub did you end up with? I thought you said Onyx front and DT 240 rear, but the pictures show a white hub?
> 
> I've got a couple sets of wheels using the original 157mm DT 240 hubs (Built by Mike C of course) and they've been perfect. Flange spacing is not huge, but it's symmetrical which is nice.


It is a DT Swiss 240, the wheels both being built by mikesee. They are actually lighter than my Hope/LB wheels that I had on UW1 which I was very happy to find!

I'm going to see how I get on with these but I will be getting Mike to build me a new wheel set when the new Onyx hubs launch, not sure on the rims yet but I know they'll have Berd spikes and black hubs.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Wow, I just read this thread start to finish. I love the color of the new frame. It's what I wanted after Spectrum told me chrome was $900, then told me "No." I went with Silver Sparkle which was the cat's ass, but not what I was after.

I'm ready to plop a deposit down for a Walt full suss, as soon as I find out which gen Ventana rear end he's using. The full suss link on his site is down. I had a fork of his once that rode amazing. That was long enough ago that it had brake bosses.

Congrats getting back in the saddle and for wasting two hours of my time, JK, LOL.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Vader said:


> Wow, I just read this thread start to finish. I love the color of the new frame. It's what I wanted after Spectrum told me chrome was $900, then told me "No." I went with Silver Sparkle which was the cat's ass, but not what I was after.
> 
> I'm ready to plop a deposit down for a Walt full suss, as soon as I find out which gen Ventana rear end he's using. The full suss link on his site is down. I had a fork of his once that rode amazing. That was long enough ago that it had brake bosses.
> 
> Congrats getting back in the saddle and for wasting two hours of my time, JK, LOL.


Hey Vader

Welcome to the thread and sorry that my ramblings took 2 hours of your life away! Ha ha. I bet they make some funny reading when you do it all in one sitting given my setup changes and justifications!

I'm sure Walt now uses his own rear end with Trek linkages, but drop him an email and I'm sure he'll talk things through...

Thanks man, glad you like it and hope to see you here soon!


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

J...

For your superboost set-up and e-wings, you ran a Sram DM ring with +6mm offset?

Trying to nail the idea in my head down. 

Thanks


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

SADDLE TRAMP said:


> J...
> 
> For your superboost set-up and e-wings, you ran a Sram DM ring with +6mm offset?
> 
> ...


Hey!

No it's a Wolftooth 0mm offset ring. Sram don't make them in that offset.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Looking great!


Thank you!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a quick update to where we're at currently of the slowest bike build I think I've ever been part of!..

So having obtained some acceptable brake mounts I found that the bike will only fit 160mm rotors, probably a compromise needed to accommodate the tyre clearance. So I had to order a new disc and mount. Not too much of a big deal, they came next day so I've since bled and spaced the brakes. All is well.

I needed a Chris King Threadfit 30 BB tool, ordered one and it was incorrect so I've got one on back order and a Raceface BB is going to take a substitute's role whilst I wait for the CK tool...

In the mean time I've tightened every bolt to torque spec, set the fork up based on my previous Fox 34 settings and fitted the gear cable having adjusted the rear mech as far as I can without a chain.

I weighed the whole bike and soon to be fitted components and it's bang on 28lbs. Very happy with that.

So there we have it, hopefully my next update will be a finished bike, maybe?!...


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Lookin’ SHARP!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Lookin' SHARP!


Thanks Mikee!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice lookin ride. 
And those Cranks! 

Must be frustrating encountering those hiccups trying to get her built.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J!! Top job, Mr.!!! Lookin good, indeed. How many pints does it take to build a WaltWerks, anyway??

That crank is reminiscent of my Sweetparts Sweet Wings from times been and gone.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Nice lookin ride.
> And those Cranks!
> 
> Must be frustrating encountering those hiccups trying to get her built.


It certainly is, I'm close now though, it's literally just a case of one crank bolt and a BB, so hopefully I'll be able to ride her very soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J!! Top job, Mr.!!! Lookin good, indeed. How many pints does it take to build a WaltWerks, anyway??
> 
> That crank is reminiscent of my Sweetparts Sweet Wings from times been and gone.


Thanks BansheeRune! Too many pints right now!! 

Do you have a pic of those Sweet Wings please? They're the pedals that the eeWings are based on but I've never actually seen any...

Actually I've just found this:

https://www.bikeman.com/the-attic/bikemans-museum-mainmenu-63/1885-sweet-parts-sweet-wings-crankset

Pretty cool!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks BansheeRune! Too many pints right now!!
> 
> Do you have a pic of those Sweet Wings please? They're the pedals that the eeWings are based on but I've never actually seen any...
> 
> ...


Those are they! Have had em for many years and still in service. Too bad the company went out of service years ago.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Those are they! Have had em for many years and still in service. Too bad the company went out of service years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1229182


Your Turner looks awesome, I miss my Burner massively. I wish they still made bikes as cool as that!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thankya, J

Turner began a plastic only operation a few years ago. No longer are they USA made, sadly.

Now back to the regularly scheduled show...

How's that bike turning up, J?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Thankya, J
> 
> Turner began a plastic only operation a few years ago. No longer are they USA made, sadly.
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I don't own one and wish I kept my Burner! 

No movements today although I re-bled the front brake because it wasn't up to scratch and I've fettled everything I can in anticipation of a BB arriving soon...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good stuff, J...

Looking forward to the first ride report and hearing how the new differs from the OG we know as Peyton. 

Today will be a difficult decision on which bike to ride. Sarge, Aisan or the Mayor cause fat friggen tires rock like no 2.WTF tire can!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My build is probably the slowest build I've ever done.

I've hit issues pretty much everywhere including the wrong tools being delivered by my LBS, difficulty fitting the dropper etc etc but it's all fine, it's given me the time to do everything 100% even if it meant doing it twice (like the brake bleed) it's got me massively stoked on the whole thing!

I know it's perfect because I've made sure of it, no rushing, no one else involved, it's all me...

Hopefully not too much longer now though. Not sure if I mentioned it but when I went to fit the chainring, one of the ti bolts snapped. Reaching out to Cane Creek they told me they were aware of the problem on some bolts and have sent me a new set out and a nice discount on whatever I'd like next time... . Good guys!

Also not sure if I mentioned that I've ordered a Raceface BB to run whilst I wait for the Chris King tool to arrive. That should sort that and I can re-use the BB on UW1 when she comes home.

Speaking on which...



















I actually felt sick when these came through from Walt...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Ouch! :yikes::sad:


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn it's lunchtime here. You can just post stuff like that. I was eating. 

So what was Walt's diagnosis of how the post ended up stuck like that?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I was not expecting to see that! Wait, where's the top tube??


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Damn it's lunchtime here. You can just post stuff like that. I was eating.
> 
> So what was Walt's diagnosis of how the post ended up stuck like that?


Ha ha I know, seriously I had pangs! 

Waiting on Walt's diagnosis, will update ASAP...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bikeny said:


> I was not expecting to see that! Wait, where's the top tube??


Oh that thing?! That thing got chucked in July/August! 

I put a dent in it in my impatience trying to get the seat tube out...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> .... Chris King tool to arrive...


Question, have you tried the 'normal' 30mm raceface BB Tool on your BB? I ask as I am considering a King BB for my fatbike (the current one is creaking and it's making me mad) but a BB, tool and grease thingy makes it an expensive operation!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Question, have you tried the 'normal' 30mm raceface BB Tool on your BB? I ask as I am considering a King BB for my fatbike (the current one is creaking and it's making me mad) but a BB, tool and grease thingy makes it an expensive operation!


Nope it definitely doesn't fit, I tried my RF, Shimano and Hope BB tools and none of them were close.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> Nope it definitely doesn't fit, I tried my RF, Shimano and Hope BB tools and none of them were close.


Cheers, after looking at some pictures the BB diameter looks far bigger that the equivalents.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Cheers, after looking at some pictures the BB diameter looks far bigger that the equivalents.


I'd agree, it is. I believe, although I could be wrong, that it shares the same outer shell size as their T47 BB's...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

check Abbey's site for some insight on bb tools.i have their ck tool. its ace.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> check Abbey's site for some insight on bb tools.i have their ck tool. its ace.


Aah thank you, I will have a look, I hear lots of good things about Abbey...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess who's back?...



















... Bring the bulge back!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice!!! :yesnod: :rockon:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Word from Walt in regard to the post seizure...

“It looks to me like the post maybe got a tiny bit bent/tweaked and then that portion (the part that is shiny silver from rubbing against the inside of the seat tube) bulged out a bit? Hard to say for sure. I ended up having to cut it out with a hacksaw blade (loads of fun) after I cut out the bottom part/frame, because it was *still* stuck.”


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> Guess who's back?...
> 
> ... Bring the bulge back!


Sweet. SMRT to have a backup frame!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah! Well it'll actually be built into a rigid SS with the fork Walt made me earlier in the year and with the orange parts it had on it before...  

Thinking about colours again...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The new frame is totally sealed, the bottle bosses are blind and all the tubes are sealed too. There's a drain hole into the BB where I've sprayed some frame saver.

I'm going to set a reminder to take my post out once a month and re-grease the seat post having cleaned it out.

I know some guys don't rate frame saver but it's all I had access to and figured it will be alright with my new regime...










A couple more pics because that's all I can do until one bolt and one BB come in... 




























Please ignore the non-centred headset, I think Walt did it on purpose to F with my OCD!! Ha ha.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Just J said:


> Aah thank you, I will have a look, I hear lots of good things about Abbey...


bike-component.de are the europe stockist if that helps.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> bike-component.de are the europe stockist if that helps.


That is actually a huge help, thank you! I think it's the T47/Threadfit 30 one I need?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> bike-component.de are the europe stockist if that helps.












Ordered!

No doubt I'll have 2 tools come at the same time now! Ha ha!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

just be careful on that site....its easy to lose control... ;-)~


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> View attachment 1229702
> 
> 
> just be careful on that site....its easy to lose control... ;-)~


Ha ha your toolbox looks very much like my own, only mine doesn't have so many Abbey Tools in, as yet!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Would ya looky what we have here...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Would ya looky what we have here...


Ride report pronto please!
=sParty


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Ride report pronto please!
> =sParty


why??? to make us all even more jealous?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Ride report pronto please!
> =sParty


Hold your horses sParty, I'll be needing one of these first!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ta daaa!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Why are you posting pictures, go ride that thing!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Why are you posting pictures, go ride that thing!!!


He he don't worry I have! Just a shake down ride to make sure it's all ship shape because I've still got to put some protective strips etc in places. BUT my first impression couldn't be better. I can definitely feel the longer reach and the steeper seat tube angle feels fantastic. It feel light and spritely, goes up hill really well too. I'll definitely have to get used to that 44mm offset fork, it feels very direct though. Really happy!! 




























Bang on 28lbs with the Maxxis Turncoat DHR/DHF combo on so plenty to come off there! 










None of my builds would be complete without my Pedaling Innovations Catalyst Pedals, this time with Ti Axles!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Impressive weight for steel and those tires!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> He he don't worry I have! Just a shake down ride to make sure it's all ship shape because I've still got to put some protective strips etc in places. BUT my first impression couldn't be better. I can definitely feel the longer reach and the steeper seat tube angle feels fantastic. It feel light and spritely, goes up hill really well too. I'll definitely have to get used to that 44mm offset fork, it feels very direct though. Really happy!!


Terrific! J, who could have imagined you'd actually like this bike?!

I see you're riding a public bike path. Don't get mugged. 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha who'd a thought?!...

It's a very posh public bike path I'll have you know! Ha ha!


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks great J!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Looks great J!!!


Thanks Mikee!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You know what's wrong with this thread?

It's been 3 hours since we've enjoyed an update! :nono:

C'mon J, we need more photos & impressions! Vicarious living is hell.
=sParty


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats on getting UW2 rolling, and double congrats on having UW1 on the way home for rigid SS duty! Bet you’ll end up on #1 more often than you suspect


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> You know what's wrong with this thread?
> 
> It's been 3 hours since we've enjoyed an update! :nono:
> 
> ...


Ha ha sorry sParty, I haven't had chance to ride her much, I took a spin around the neighbourhood earlier having protected her up. She's definitely a sweet ride though, I know that much!

I'm happy to report that getting the front end up is still a joy, hopping and wheelies etc.

I love that new seat angle, I can definitely feel it and it's benefits on climbs.

She feels a lot like Payton but a quieter version of, probably the smoother DT Swiss hun has something to do with that. But I'm also pretty impressed with the cable routing etc.

I need to tweak the gears though. They were hunting a little.

The fork feels great, that extra reach and shorter offset will take some getting used to but not in a bad way.

I'm looking forward to taking her to some proper hills soon, I'm hoping to get a quick ride out on Christmas Eve.

The Minions roll surprisingly well, the 29 plus magic is definitely strong there!

I'm hoping to get the gears tweaked tomorrow and ride some more local routes, just to get to know her a little.

I'll report back soon.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Congrats on getting UW2 rolling, and double congrats on having UW1 on the way home for rigid SS duty! Bet you'll end up on #1 more often than you suspect


Thank you very much! I must admit that I didn't expect to have UW1 so soon but as usual, Walt is going all out! I even chose her new colour this evening!

Going to order up a new bar, SS kit and freehub over the holidays...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> I'll report back soon.


Whew, thanks and best of luck sorting the shifting.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Whew, thanks and best of luck sorting the shifting.
> =sParty


Thank you!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Going to order up a new bar, SS kit and freehub over the holidays...


Awesome! I've spent a lot of time obsessing over SS components for my WW (the great orange beast), so LMK if you want any suggestions


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks great J!
Enjoy the rides!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Awesome! I've spent a lot of time obsessing over SS components for my WW (the great orange beast), so LMK if you want any suggestions


Thanks! I'm currently looking at the Chris King SS pocketing and spacers available on AVT because I've used it before. I'm also going to swap my XD Driver freehub for a Shimano type from Hope.

Going to run a Chupacabra out back with a Duro Crux up front for some
More squish.

Going to get a Sqlab 30X 16 Degree Aluminium bar on the recommendation of LyNx.

That's about as much thought as I've put into thing so far. What do you think?...

This wouldn't happen to be you would it?

https://instagram.com/jameyheinze?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1hkszexelnrtp

If so it's a crazy coincidence that trouble just appeared in my Instagram feed!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Looks great J!
> Enjoy the rides!


Thanks!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I found the problem in regard to the gears. The chain line.

After my shake down ride I noticed the crank had moved and caused a slight rubbing on the yoke. Despite having a 73mm BB that would normally require no spacers I had to put one on the drive side to bring the chain ring back out. A quick clean up of the run marks and a protective sticker to avoid anything similar happening again and we're good to go again. The chain line seems a lot better now too.










Had chance to take it out for another quick spin taking in some gravel this time!! Lol.

You know what's better on gravel and faster than a gravel bike? A 29 plus bike!! 














































Started to get my confidence with it now, I've been having a bit of urban fun this morning and we're really starting to get to know each other.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, it's with great pleasure to hear of your new friendship coming to be! Sharp looking bike, indeed. What's the BB drop on that setup? It looks nice and high for the manual king of bikes. 
I think the Crux is difficult to pass up. I love the hell outta my 3.25's with their volume and ability to conform to surfaces for that confidence inspiring traction that small tires just cannot offer. The newer Crux is said to have tubeless beads unlike the oder version I have.

Now that you have this build mostly done, enjoy with a biiiggg grin!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> The newer Crux is said to have tubeless beads unlike the older version I have.


Ahh, hadn't heard about them updating it?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

J - we need a proper flogging report stat! 

Walt- bravo once again!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, it's with great pleasure to hear of your new friendship coming to be! Sharp looking bike, indeed. What's the BB drop on that setup? It looks nice and high for the manual king of bikes.
> I think the Crux is difficult to pass up. I love the hell outta my 3.25's with their volume and ability to conform to surfaces for that confidence inspiring traction that small tires just cannot offer. The newer Crux is said to have tubeless beads unlike the oder version I have.
> 
> Now that you have this build mostly done, enjoy with a biiiggg grin!


Thanks Banshee! I'm definitely grinning!

The BB height is 320mm...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> J - we need a proper flogging report stat!
> 
> Walt- bravo once again!


I've been riding this afternoon (Christmas is literally the only time I get to really skive off!) so I'll have that report to you stat!...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> This wouldn't happen to be you would it?
> 
> https://instagram.com/jameyheinze?utm_source=ig_profile_share&igshid=1hkszexelnrtp
> 
> If so it's a crazy coincidence that trouble just appeared in my Instagram feed!


Here comes trouble  Yep, it's me. These interwebs apparently work in mysterious ways!

I'm a fan of your SS plans so far. I've had a Crux up front of my bike since I built it up in April. It's currently filled with tire plugs, but is still my favorite 29+ tire. I've alternated between the Zee Bulldozer and the Crux in back. I like the Crux a bit better for a rear as well.

As for the King SS gear and spacers, you really can't go wrong there. However I did some cool custom spacers for this bike with the acronym of our local single speed crew of hooligans, the Austin Single Speeders:









Might be time to personalize the UW1? 

The other thing I tried for the first time w/ this bike is 170mm cranks. Walt suggested it to allow my BB to be a smidge lower, but I was a bit nervous since the shortest I'd ever ridden on a SS MTB was 175 (and even ran 180 back in the day). Not to mention that I was shelling out the bucks for the NEXT SL cranks and really wanted them to work. Anyway, the cranks, coupled w/ a slightly lower gearing, have been awesome. No adjustment period. I liked the way they felt immediately, and I still go back and forth w/ my other SS MTB that has 175s without any issue.

Can't wait to see UW1SS come together!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Here comes trouble  Yep, it's me. These interwebs apparently work in mysterious ways!
> 
> I'm a fan of your SS plans so far. I've had a Crux up front of my bike since I built it up in April. It's currently filled with tire plugs, but is still my favorite 29+ tire. I've alternated between the Zee Bulldozer and the Crux in back. I like the Crux a bit better for a rear as well.
> 
> ...


It is definitely a small, small world! Enjoy that song that's now in your head by the way!

I love the SS spacer, did you make it yourself, is that something you do for a living?

I tried 170mm cranks once before on another bike and didn't like them, some people are more sensitive to these things I guess? I went slightly (3mm) lower in the BB department on this bike compared to UW1 though. 

I'm looking forward to spinning around on UW1SS myself but right now...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

... UPDATE TIME!

Wow, seriously I mean wow!

I managed to get out for 40 minutes earlier this afternoon, I took the bike to our local park that has some pretty interesting trails and terrain in places. It has been raining for a week and things were made doubly interesting by the mud and roots.

Bear in mind that I haven't ridden a 29+ since UW1 s*** herself. So, I am getting that 29+ buzz all over again, you know the one, you're used to a 29" trail bike (in my case a Pivot Switchblade), you get on a good 29+ bike and you wonder how or why you'd ever want to ride the other bike again?! That!

This thing is everything I wanted. It's version 2 and everything is as the next generation should be.

I wanted the bike to climb better and keep the front end down - check. In one particular place in the park there is a steep 50 yard or so climb that runs next to a set of stairs. I've never cleared this in the dry, let alone sloppy mud. My ride fitness is low because I'll be honest with you, up until now and for the past few months my mojo waned massively so I haven't ridden half as much as I should be, so I was astounded that I cleared this climb!

Also climbing over techie roots covered in mud was a breeze.

That steeper seat angle really makes itself known here, a big improvement.

The bike feels even more confidence inspiring, the extra wheelbase length, reach and slacker head angle help with this and I was launching off rooty drops and jumps that I maybe wouldn't have on the previous bike.

It feels spritely, quick and something that I'd definitely want to ride everywhere.

You know what though? It feels a lot like Payton too, like the next iteration of Payton. It's EXACTLY what I wanted it to be and I wouldn't have been able to get here without the wonderful bike and countless hours (and $£'s) spent trying every possible setup...

I love it! Predictable I know, but there were a few gambles on this bike, the reach and seat tube angle for example, but it all paid off...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Pretty much what I expected to hear from you, but I know you're relieved and stoked!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Pretty much what I expected to hear from you, but I know you're relieved and stoked!!!


I know, some of this might be new bike stoke and as I say I haven't ridden a 29+ for a while so there's that too. But yes I'm relieved!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> ... UPDATE TIME!
> 
> Wow, seriously I mean wow!
> 
> I love it! Predictable I know, but there were a few gambles on this bike, the reach and seat tube angle for example, but it all paid off...


So glad to hear it! And may I say I knew it! Ha ha, yup truly I did. 

Hey J, whenever I get ready to lay down a pension check or two on my next bike, I'll be coming to you for insights & advice. Because my next bike will indeed be 29+ and yeah, you've been around that block... couple times now. 

Thanks for your faithful updates to this thread. Long live Team UW!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> So glad to hear it! And may I say I knew it! Ha ha, yup truly I did.
> 
> Hey J, whenever I get ready to lay down a pension check or two on my next bike, I'll be coming to you for insights & advice. Because my next bike will indeed be 29+ and yeah, you've been around that block... couple times now.
> 
> ...


Hey sParty, it would be an absolute honour to help you out and I look forward to it! 

No problem on the updates, I'm really glad people are interested because these bikes really are a huge passion of mine and it's nice to know I'm doing something right!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

He he I needed a Raceface BB for Payton anyways!... 

Abbey tools are lovely things, I'll definitely be starting my collection ASAP!...










And Chris King Ceramic BB's are like butter!










Hoping to get out on Sunday or Monday for it's first real test up in the North York Moors...

Have an awesome weekend everyone!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful bike J, glad you’re digging it!

Here’s a question: how did you arrive at the steeper seat angle and longer/slacker front end? Did you demo bikes with similar geometry?

I know the long/slack front ends with steep seat angles is the new norm, but I’ve never tried one of those bikes. How does that steep seat tube feel when pedaling on flat terrain? 

My ol’ 29+ Carver Gnarvester (and my SC Tallboy LT) has old school geometry and I wouldn’t know any different.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Beautiful bike J, glad you're digging it!
> 
> Here's a question: how did you arrive at the steeper seat angle and longer/slacker front end? Did you demo bikes with similar geometry?
> 
> ...


Thank you reamer41!

Nope it was a complete gamble, I've never ridden anything with true new school geometry but I read a lot I guess.

Walt quite rightly advised on not going too extreme in any direction and I agreed that we shouldn't. It seems to have paid of so far.

The bike feels more upright I guess, it just seems to work and it puts me in a better pedalling position.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a little update, I've been waiting on a couple of NSB brake mounts, the rear landed yesterday...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Thank you reamer41!
> 
> Nope it was a complete gamble, I've never ridden anything with true new school geometry but I read a lot I guess.
> 
> ...


Nice. 
Thanks!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Does this mean you can now run 180 outback?



Just J said:


> Just a little update, I've been waiting on a couple of NSB brake mounts, the rear landed yesterday...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Does this mean you can now run 180 outback?


Not sure until their 180mm rear mount arrives with the front I originally ordered...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Does this mean you can now run 180 outback?


I guess all it needed was a different mount?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Front to match...










A little bit of matching bling, just because:










And we're finished!









































































Well about as finished as any of my bikes ever are!...


----------



## brewclymbr (Dec 9, 2018)

I absolutely love my girl Margaret and wouldn't trade her for anything. That being said, she's not custom built just for me, modified definitely, but not custom.

Been following your build process and have enjoyed to the point it was like a mini-series. 
You gave me a little something everyday to look forward to. Thanks so much for sharing, just have to say that is one, gorgeous bike!! She's a looker, congratulations on your build Just J


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooooooh Lordy, Lookin SO GOOD!
That TT bag looks TUFF!
What is that round gauge just forward of your stem?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

brewclymbr said:


> I absolutely love my girl Margaret and wouldn't trade her for anything. That being said, she's not custom built just for me, modified definitely, but not custom.
> 
> Been following your build process and have enjoyed to the point it was like a mini-series.
> You gave me a little something everyday to look forward to. Thanks so much for sharing, just have to say that is one, gorgeous bike!! She's a looker, congratulations on your build Just J


That is so nice to read, thank you so much, I'm glad you're enjoying the thread! Would love to see Margaret when you get chance too!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mikeetheviking said:


> Oooooooh Lordy, Lookin SO GOOD!
> That TT bag looks TUFF!
> What is that round gauge just forward of your stem?


Thanks Mikee!

The gauge is an Omata One GPS, a much simpler way to track my rides without the information overload of Garmins etc. I was one of their original Kickstarter backers for the project.


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Aaaah!

Cool!

Do you run short or long pins in your Catalyst pedals?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I run the standard short pins in mine, never felt that I needed the longer ones.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

First real ride out on some proper terrain this morning.










Conditions were very muddy to say the least!










Whilst breaking in the brakes and getting used to the bike I found it pushes you to let off the brakes and go faster which lead to some pretty sketchy moments in the slop! But this weather is the best for breaking pads in and in next to no time I had really got used to the bike!





































Nope definitely not one of them, but we all have our quirks and vices, right?!...























































Back to the car and some thoughts...

It's so much better at climbing, the UW1 was good too but the front end wandered on steeper climbs, this one does not and it helps massively. Coupled with the steeper STA and it just flies. I climbed over any feature I could find, boulders, different lines over roots etc, the bike just encouraged me to play!

Speaking of playing, the bike feels very fun, poppy and playful. It just wants to have fun and take the silly lines. It's very stable too and I found myself pushing things quickly as a result.

The bike is easy to wheely and manual, hop and jump. Very stable in the air and easy to move along.

Power transfer is very good, the whole bike feels stiffer than UW1, power goes through the pedals, cranks and chain stays immediately. The cranks will have some factor in this but the yoke is noticeably more stiff.

The bike is comfortable, it give similar if not better ride characteristics to Payton. Convincing me more and more that there will be a FS for sale very soon!

I'm so glad I went away from carbon wheels too, these are much more comfortable than the LB wheels I had built for UW1.

The Fox 34 SC is at least as stiff as my previous fork and it feels smoother out of the box. I had to upgrade the seals, put an MRP Ramp Up Control Cartridge and have a Push conversion on the other fork to make it feel perfect, but this one is pretty much there out of the box. And so it should be I guess?!

Oh and the bike is quiet, like really quiet. Different, higher engaging hubs have a lot to do with this as does me meticulously building it and making sure the cables etc don't rattle etc.

The Omata One is not a MTB GPS when it comes to riding in filth though as I could hear the crud grinding inside the bezel after the ride. Don't think I'll chance using it in the winter. That's ok, I'm giving Strava up completely next year anyways! 

I'm very happy with this bike, more so than I think I ever have been, I don't even think this is new bike stoke either!

I don't think I'd change a thing if I were to do this again...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, J!! 
Quiet bikes are awesome and why I love my Onyx hubs on the Wildcat...

Glad you're discovering the performance qualities are spot on.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Way to go, J!!
> Quiet bikes are awesome and why I love my Onyx hubs on the Wildcat...
> 
> Glad you're discovering the performance qualities are spot on.


Thank you!

I'm really liking the DT Swiss hub on the rear and the Onyx on the front spins for days! I'm definitely going for their hubs front and rear on my next wheel build.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm really liking the DT Swiss hub on the rear and the Onyx on the front spins for days! I'm definitely going for their hubs front and rear on my next wheel build.


I just love the instant engagement they offer. Sure peeps feel em tension up and call it "windup" but that makes for an impact free engagement that is irreplaceable.

Bike is lookin the part, Dood! Congratz on your build.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I just love the instant engagement they offer. Sure peeps feel em tension up and call it "windup" but that makes for an impact free engagement that is irreplaceable.
> 
> Bike is lookin the part, Dood! Congratz on your build.


Cheers hombre!!

When you say "windup" what do you mean?...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Cheers hombre!!
> 
> When you say "windup" what do you mean?...


When you initially power away, the engagement is instantaneous however, you also feel the sprag tension up as it grips. It feels very smooth and impact free as this happens. Eventually, one doesn't notice it any longer. It makes a lovely application of power with zero freeplay unlike a ratchet style hub driver.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> When you initially power away, the engagement is instantaneous however, you also feel the sprag tension up as it grips. It feels very smooth and impact free as this happens. Eventually, one doesn't notice it any longer. It makes a lovely application of power with zero freeplay unlike a ratchet style hub driver.


This sounds to me like those pull back and go cars we used to play with as kids! Therefore, I am in!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It does, now that you mention it!

What I like is how repositioning pedals is less a requirement in the techy terrain. Power is just on demand vs. having to take up freeplay with the old ratchet drivers. It operates completely void of any sound other than the chain over cogs and chainrings, which is most enjoyable.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> It does, now that you mention it!
> 
> What I like is how repositioning pedals is less a requirement in the techy terrain. Power is just on demand vs. having to take up freeplay with the old ratchet drivers. It operates completely void of any sound other than the chain over cogs and chainrings, which is most enjoyable.


I can imagine that being very useful and the lack of sound, therapeutic! I'm enjoying the 54T in my DT because they are so much better than Hopes engagement. I bet the Onyx hub is perfect.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I can imagine that being very useful and the lack of sound, therapeutic! I'm enjoying the 54T in my DT because they are so much better than Hopes engagement. I bet the Onyx hub is perfect.


The hope hub has a workaround but you best make sure to have a couple extra pawls on hand. It involves grinding off the tip of two opposing pawls to change their engagement timing. Trials riders are all about modding such things since 50% revolution of freeplay is considered highly unacceptable.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> The hope hub has a workaround but you best make sure to have a couple extra pawls on hand. It involves grinding off the tip of two opposing pawls to change their engagement timing. Trials riders are all about modding such things since 50% revolution of freeplay is considered highly unacceptable.


I might get my dremel out if I can find a YouTube tutorial!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looks like a good day out J :thumbsup: Is that the moors near you or just farm land? Was their enough variation to start to form a conclusion on the i36 vs the wider rims you were running before? I got out yesterday and definitely got to test my i35 rear, didn't notice it in the slower tech or even just medium tech and traction climbing was good, but then at faster speeds on the way home, definitely felt quite washy.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Looks like a good day out J :thumbsup: Is that the moors near you or just farm land? Was their enough variation to start to form a conclusion on the i36 vs the wider rims you were running before? I got out yesterday and definitely got to test my i35 rear, didn't notice it in the slower tech or even just medium tech and traction climbing was good, but then at faster speeds on the way home, definitely felt quite washy.


That is part of the moors close to where I live in North Yorkshire. You'll see more tomorrow as we're heading off into the wild tour Christmas bacon ride!...

No forgone conclusion as yet on the wheels, but so far I'm noticing a better shape to the tyre, the 45mm internal width runs I had in UW1 stretched the tyre out too far in my opinion, causing drag. I like these wheels, they seem plenty stiff but still compliant adding to better ride qualities. I had no squirm in the more techie descents I did both high and low speed.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> That is part of the moors close to where I live in North Yorkshire. You'll see more tomorrow as we're heading off into the wild tour Christmas bacon ride!...
> 
> No forgone conclusion as yet on the wheels, but so far I'm noticing a better shape to the tyre, the 45mm internal width runs I had in UW1 stretched the tyre out too far in my opinion, causing drag. I like these wheels, they seem plenty stiff but still compliant adding to better ride qualities. I had no squirm in the more techie descents I did both high and low speed.


J, you using 2.8's?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, you using 2.8's?


No, 3.0's...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Some pics from today's Christmas Bacon Ride. Some words will follow later...




























"Squirrel"


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Need more shots of the bacon please.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice! Way cool countryside. And bacon!
=sParty


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks Mikee!
> 
> The gauge is an Omata One GPS, a much simpler way to track my rides without the information overload of Garmins etc. I was one of their original Kickstarter backers for the project.


Wow, that gps/speedo is a work of art!....perfect compliment to the work of art it is attched to....your badass bike! Thnx for the build details and sharing this kind of passion on this forum!!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

The trifecta.....bacon, beer and BIKES!
:lol::rockon:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Need more shots of the bacon please.


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Wow, that gps/speedo is a work of art!....perfect compliment to the work of art it is attched to....your badass bike! Thnx for the build details and sharing this kind of passion on this forum!!


Thank you very much! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NH Mtbiker said:


> The trifecta.....bacon, beer and BIKES!
> :lol::rockon:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! Way cool countryside. And bacon!
> =sParty


I hope nobody here is vegan because this is not a vegan bike!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful! Great shots...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Beautiful! Great shots...


Thank you!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So, some words...

We do this ride once a year, at Christmas, apart from last year when it snowed and we spent three hours rescuing a friend's car out of a ditch instead!

I love riding in the snow, but unfortunately we're having a very mild winter up to now, it was 6ºC or there about, I didn't even have to wear a riding jacket.

The ride wasn't a long one, just under 12 miles but there are some tough climbs and some fast descents so it was a good testing ground for the new bike (still haven't got a name for her). 

Straight off the bat is a tough rocky climb that you have to end up hike-a-biking but I found I managed to climb more of it than ever before which is always a good sign!

When you get to the top of the moor there's a sandstone and solid granite walking path that is more sand than solid. Now usually the Chupacabra's are the tyre of choice here as they float over the wet sand. This is where the Minions made their presence felt but nowhere near to the extent that a "normal" width Minion would. 

The flats and shallow inclines across the tops are where I feel that extra reach, I'm a little more stretched out here and sometimes I feel that the bar could be higher, however by the end of the ride I was used to this. I'm not sure I'd ever want the reach to be longer. Good decision not to go too long here thanks to some of you guys and the man himself!

There are a series of fast descents on this ride, with plenty of nice flowy little jumps. This thing loves flying, hopping and skipping over rock piles and generally this is my happy place, I love that kind of stuff. This is where 29ers and especially 29 plus stamps it's authority and today was no exception. The wheelbase of this bike is quite a bit longer than UW1 and the stability has increased as a result. Very pleased although I always liked Payton's stability in these situations too.

A few of these descents find a water splash at the bottom interspersed with long, steep climbs on the other side. Payton was the first bike I've had that allowed me to clear these, this bike is the same, but I'm covering ground more quickly. The seated position just works really well for me. That planted feeling up front is very much appreciated here too, no more front end wander!

So onto the shooting huts for a smattering of lunch, that was fun! It's nice to turn a ride into a social event, I don't do that kind of thing often enough. Some of my friends had alcohol too, not massive amounts but it's always funny to see someone having a G&T with a slice of lime on a bike ride! Hey it is Christmas!

Back to the ride and basically, we retraced our way there, but with less climbing and more fun descents. The end of the ride comes back to the stone steps where we had to hike-a-bike up earlier. The steps are wet, slimey in places and quite sketchy at the best of times. I led the way and the bike was clearly more in it's element than the other guys rides. I'm not tooting my own horn here, I'm a mid-pack kind of guy on most trails and I'm happy there, my element is the faster, more flowy kind of stuff. It's nice to see that something is working how I expected it to, throughout the ride I was thinking that we've really hit the mark on this bike and I wouldn't have been able to do it without UW1. The steps were despatched and a good time was had by all. 

Other things to note... I've been running relatively high pressures, 17 rear and 16 up front. I'd normally run 14/13 and I'm not sure why I've gone so high? Maybe it the new wheel and tyre combo or perhaps my lack of riding has had me feeling that I should run higher because I'm not at my "fighting weight" at the moment? Anyway I know I can afford to reduce these pressures and that's exactly what I'll be doing before my next ride on Sunday. 15/14 sounds like a good place to aim and we'll see where I go from there. 

I'm also going to install my MRP Ramp Control soon, not immediately, I'll give it another ride or two first with some more pressure in the fork. I could definitely feel the fork dive more than I'd like today on some of the bigger stuff. Just all part of the shake down process I guess. 

The quietness of the bike is so noticeable, Payton used to exhibit resonance from the gears, hub and brakes a whole lot more than this bike. It's nirvana and a revelation and I love it!

Another thing I'm noticing is I've got zero back pain now, not something I would be able to say if I had ridden the same route on either of my Pivots (for sale by the way, incase I haven't mentioned it!?!). Custom geometry is such a worthwhile upgrade in my book!...

In other news. I won't be buying a Trust Message fork. Thank you Mikesee!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Testing some grips that Vital MTB Gear Club dent before Christmas.

Quick ride this morning.



















Took the RF chainstay protector off as it was bulky, kept moving etc so I went with my usual way of protecting the stay.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, for chainstay protection, I like clear grip tape like that used on skateboards. It will take on the color of the frame and looks clean...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, for chainstay protection, I like clear grip tape like that used on skateboards. It will take on the color of the frame and looks clean...


What you don't like my squished slug?!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> What you don't like my squished slug?!


Do you really get chain slap with the clutched drivetrain?

I have noticed none on my GX Eagle equipped UW, despite some really gnarly rocky descents over the summer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Do you really get chain slap with the clutched drivetrain?
> 
> I have noticed none on my GX Eagle equipped UW, despite some really gnarly rocky descents over the summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've certainly never noticed any on either bike, it's one of those things I do by habit I think, I kind of feel that I should have protection on there. Maybe I'll take it down something rough and make note of whether I get any slap or not and if not the slug will go?!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> I've certainly never noticed any on either bike, it's one of those things I do by habit I think, I kind of feel that I should have protection on there. Maybe I'll take it down something rough and make note of whether I get any slap or not and if not the slug will go?!


I have chainstay protection on my other bikes, but inadvertently left it off when I built "The One Bike to Rule Them All" (my UW's official name). After riding most of the summer, I realized I didn't have anything, but was relieved to see 0 marks on the chain stays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> What you don't like my squished slug?!


Ewww...



1 cog frog said:


> Do you really get chain slap with the clutched drivetrain?
> 
> I have noticed none on my GX Eagle equipped UW, despite some really gnarly rocky descents over the summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I call it a very inexpensive insurance policy. Regardless, with three RSD's sportin clutched RD's, I still have protection for that oh **** moment.
The griptape trick is only for use on bitchen bikes, Huffy need not apply! :cornut:


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Ewww...
> 
> I call it a very inexpensive insurance policy. Regardless, with three RSD's sportin clutched RD's, I still have protection for that oh **** moment.
> The griptape trick is only for use on bitchen bikes, Huffy need not apply! :cornut:


Pics of your grip tape protector?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> Pics of your grip tape protector?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Clear tape.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> View attachment 1231178
> 
> 
> Clear tape.


#squishedslug


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I wanted to get some drone photography done today as I haven't had my drone out for a while, so having fitted this...










... I strapped my Outer Shell bag on the UW2 and I took myself out to shoot for half an hour or so.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

A few more miles on the beast this weekend and a few more nails in the coffin of my full blown XC bike and my full suspension trail/enduro bike...

How Walt is able to create a hard tail that really does it all so well is beyond me, but he does and I'm not exaggerating. The bike could easily replace my Pivot Switchblade, and I wouldn't miss it in many places, that's quite a big deal.

The presence of the Minions made themselves felt a little more today on some of the long and steep climbs, it's worth persevering with them though because the conditions are unpredictable, however I experienced a real rarity in these parts at this time of year - hero dirt!

No problems with the bike other than the Bikeyoke Revive seems to be making a clunking noise when seated under power. I'm sure it's a saddle bolt or something, so I'm going to strip it off the bike and take a look later on, it will give me the opportunity to check out how my greased seat tube is holding up too...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> No problems with the bike other than the Bikeyoke Revive seems to be making a clunking noise when seated under power. I'm sure it's a saddle bolt or something, so I'm going to strip it off the bike and take a look later on, it will give me the opportunity to check out how my greased seat tube is holding up too...


Hey J, glad to hear you're getting on so well with UW2! Happy New Year and all that. Love the many photos, including the nifty high elevation drone shots. Glad your story has such a happy middle (it sure ain't the end!) Ha!

About the Revive post. Back when I got my new frame in August, I installed my Revive post and within a month heard creaking whenever seated. I removed the post, lubed it, reinstalled - creaking still there. Hmmm...

Then a few weeks ago while I was looking at photos of your new bike I noticed something. The rail cradle on your bike's Revive post extended backward to provide lots of support to the rear portion of the saddle rails. I wondered if mine looked like that? Went out to the garage to check and - WHOA! - I discovered the reason for the creaking. I'd installed the rail cradle backward!

What a rookie mistake. Glad I hadn't broken the cradle before your photos clued me. Anyway thanks. All is well in my universe now... whew! First world problem, eh. 

Hope the solution to the clunking you're experiencing is equally easy to locate. Plus that the resolution less humiliating to discover. :thumbsup: Best of luck!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Hey J, glad to hear you're getting on so well with UW2! Happy New Year and all that. Love the many photos, including the nifty high elevation drone shots. Glad your story has such a happy middle (it sure ain't the end!) Ha!
> 
> About the Revive post. Back when I got my new frame in August, I installed my Revive post and within a month heard creaking whenever seated. I removed the post, lubed it, reinstalled - creaking still there. Hmmm...
> 
> ...


Happy New Year to you also! Hope you had a good time?

I'm glad you got your creak sorted on your Revive, what a mistake-ah to make-an but I don't thinking anyone is beyond mistakes like that! I made sure that mine was as we the instructions when I built the bike but one thing I overlooked was greasing the saddle assembly, which I've just gone and done, every single contact point, so operculum that will solve that one...

Glad you like the photos, one of my pet peeves is threads without photos so I like to keep this one interesting. That's just me though, so if I'm overloading you guys with photos etc, just let me know. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Been in the lab this afternoon, tinkering with the bike as ever!

Had to fit this, it's one of the best mods I've ever came across, I had one fitted to my previous Fox 34 and it made a great fork even better as I've said many times before... I was getting full travel on the fork previously, but maybe a little easily. This should sort that out nicely.










Got myself a rather nice Bikeyoke Squeezy seat clamp, VERY light and goes perfectly with the seat post. It's a low torque, high clamp force kind of clamp, the kind I really like.



















I figured now was as good a time as ever to play with my Willy in the garage...










If you haven't seen them before, Bikeyoke have also just launched these. They replicate the old technique of cutting a bit of innertube to put over your seat post and seatube to help keep out water, only these fit really snuggly and shouldn't cause any problems if checked regularly. Thought it was a great idea given the previous issues I may have had on Payton. 


















































































A quick ride round a local test loop and the fork feels great, the seat clamp is clamping and all is well in the 'hood!

I've ridden this bike every day since I finished the build except one when we were in Lapland with the kids. Little and often. But tomorrow I'm heading out for a longer one across the moors...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Hawt, Dood!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Something is afoot...


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Interested in how the MRP upgrade goes. Have you played with tokens & spring pressure? 

How do you like the damping on that fork? I have the base model with cheaper damper & think I need to upgrade to get some LSC control.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Does this mean that you've got Payton back and built up or are you just that eager to try those Bonti tyres on UW2? Curious to hear your thoughts either way on the XR3 vs the DHF.



Just J said:


> Something is afoot...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I was curious how long the Minions would last before the upgrade to the XRCabra2s happened.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha no no these are Payton’s wheels, tyres and discs... She’ll be on her way home soon...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> I was curious how long the Minions would last before the upgrade to the XRCabra2s happened.





LyNx said:


> Does this mean that you've got Payton back and built up or are you just that eager to try those Bonti tyres on UW2? Curious to hear your thoughts either way on the XR3 vs the DHF.


The XR2 rear/XR4 front will be fitted to the new bike (Maggie) as soon as she sits still enough for me to!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Ha ha no no these are Payton's wheels, tyres and discs... She'll be on her way home soon...


Oh yeah, those are not black rotors!! Not enough coffee yet this morning....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> Interested in how the MRP upgrade goes. Have you played with tokens & spring pressure?
> 
> How do you like the damping on that fork? I have the base model with cheaper damper & think I need to upgrade to get some LSC control.


I didn't play with the tokens, I just went straight ahead and ordered the MRP Cartridge because I know it works. The 34 SC is very similar to the 34 I had on the first bike so I was able to use the same pressures etc. I do believe the damping on this fork is better than on the original fork, at least straight out of the box because my previous 34 was dialled in a crazy way by the time I'd finished with it. Best fork I've ever owned so far. So I'll definitely be playing with this one too as far as custom tunes go...

If you need some LSC control, I'd definitely recommend the MRP cartridge, it allows you to dial things really well, in that you'll be able to have a more active fork at low speeds but one that will ramp up in mid and full travel.


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Just J said:


> I
> 
> If you need some LSC control, I'd definitely recommend the MRP cartridge, it allows you to dial things really well, in that you'll be able to have a more active fork at low speeds but one that will ramp up in mid and full travel.


My problem (with the basic GRIP damper) is it's too active in everything but locked. Regardless of tokens or PSI.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> My problem (with the basic GRIP damper) is it's too active in everything but locked. Regardless of tokens or PSI.


That might mean a Fit4 upgrade?...


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Just J said:


> That might mean a Fit4 upgrade?...


I'm thinking so J


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

She's aliiive!!

Frankenbike Payton is back from the dead looking a bit like either Marilyn Monroe or Puff Daddy consulted her wardrobe, but I'm sure the white will calm down once she's got some decals on her, she's built back up and she has some dirt on her!!

*


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Looks great!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looks great!!! :thumbsup:


Cheers!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome- let’s see the new build!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Awesome- let's see the new build!


Hopefully it'll be going out to me today...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

So you got the original one fixed/repaired? Sorry if I missed that part of the discussion earlier, my 3a.m. toddler time means comprehension is lacking lately. Man, gotta say I am jealous! To have TWO rad bikes like that, wow!


----------



## mikeetheviking (Jan 27, 2015)

Payton lives!

#evillaugh

Good lookin’ repair there Mr. Walt!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> So you got the original one fixed/repaired? Sorry if I missed that part of the discussion earlier, my 3a.m. toddler time means comprehension is lacking lately. Man, gotta say I am jealous! To have TWO rad bikes like that, wow!


Yup. All fixed! 

Aah yes 3am toddler time, those were the days! Enjoy, they grow up so fast!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice fresh one this morning!

The MRP Ramp Control is such a great upgrade, the fork tracks the ground with such precision as the small bump compliance really is exemplary love whilst offering a much better mid and full travel platform. The bike climbs very well too, just aim it and pedal.

However I'm not enjoying the Minion tyres, specifically the DHR. It just does not have the volume or footprint of the ChupaR2bra so it slides where you wouldn't expect it to am is harsher than I'd like. So this is happening tomorrow...










One small thing to note, the Waltworks seat collars are actually really god at clamping a seat piston place. The fancy Bike Yoke Squeezy, not so much... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I’m loving the XR4 up front, but the XR2pacabra in the rear is a little too slippery for my taste, especially in the wet sloppy winter. It even slipped more than I like in the dry summer. I’m looking for another XR4 for the rear as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I'm loving the XR4 up front, but the XR2pacabra in the rear is a little too slippery for my taste, especially in the wet sloppy winter. It even slipped more than I like in the dry summer. I'm looking for another XR4 for the rear as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always got on really well with the Chups front and rear on UW1, come rain or shine but we'll see how I get on.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sunday Science Time with Just J!

Fitted the XR2/XR4 this morning and I've very happy! Shed 1lb of rotational weight in doing so, which brings the bike down to 28lbs with pedals, that's light weight as far as I'm concerned!

The XR4 is slightly larger than the DHF, both in diameter and width. I haven't had chance to measure them officially as yet, I'll let them sit for a day or two before doing that.

I can already feel the extra cush on the rear thanks to the XR2 and the turn of speed is much better, quieter too!

Also made the decision to go back to my favoured ESI Grips having tested the ODI and Sensus over the past few weeks. I felt hand pain on my longer ride yesterday which I wouldn't have felt with the ESI's, I just need some black one next time, but this is pretty much all I had...


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

I felt the arch clearance on a grown XR4 in a SC34 was too tight. Grown XR2 is OK. I'll be interested how yours settles in. Both running on i30 rim.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> I felt the arch clearance on a grown XR4 in a SC34 was too tight. Grown XR2 is OK. I'll be interested how yours settles in. Both running on i30 rim.


I'm on i36, I'll let you know how I get on but I am inclined to agree that care is going to be needed running this tyre...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No such "care" needed to run it in this setup   Make it as it should be, you're still a youngster, you can handle a little arm suspension workout 











Just J said:


> I'm on i36, I'll let you know how I get on but I am inclined to agree that care is going to be needed running this tyre...


Curious how the compounds compare between the two? Still loads and loads of life left in my DHF, but more volume and maybe a slightly softer compound, lower rolling resistance tyre could sway me :skep:


> The XR4 is slightly larger than the DHF, both in diameter and width. I haven't had chance to measure them officially as yet, I'll let them sit for a day or two before doing that.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> However I'm not enjoying the Minion tyres, specifically the DHR. It just does not have the volume or footprint of the ChupaR2bra so it slides where you wouldn't expect it to am is harsher than I'd like. So this is happening tomorrow..












The DHR has those channels between the centre tread and the side knobs that I find slides out on you if you lean it a bit, but not enough to engage the side knobs...think off camber trail. Chupas don't have that feature so they grip more consistently if with less ultimate grip due to the smaller knobs.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> No such "care" needed to run it in this setup   Make it as it should be, you're still a youngster, you can handle a little arm suspension workout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha no that's Payton's fork and she will love it!

I had the 3C up front and the compound of the XR4 feels pretty similar but I'll give you my thoughts once I've had the bike on some real trails again...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> The DHR has those channels between the centre tread and the side knobs that I find slides out on you if you lean it a bit, but not enough to engage the side knobs...think off camber trail. Chupas don't have that feature so they grip more consistently if with less ultimate grip due to the smaller knobs.


See I told you this was Science Sunday and you used science to explain this, thank you! 

I agree though, the XR2/Chupras do offer a very consistent level of grip yet still have excellent rolling resistance. I'm of the belief that the front tyre kind of takes care of business and the rear follows suit, so this consistency is more desirable to me than out right grip.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

LyNx said:


> No such "care" needed to run it in this setup   Make it as it should be, you're still a youngster, you can handle a little arm suspension workout


Ha! I'm with you, LyNx. Plenty of clearance and suspension with the Crux up front  









Where'd you get the cool head badge?

P.S. JustJ - I'm happy that Payton will be rocking the rigid


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Ha! I'm with you, LyNx. Plenty of clearance and suspension with the Crux up front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha thanks!

The head tube badge was part of a limited run Walt made in 2017, I was lucky enough to grab one.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Ha ha thanks!
> 
> The head tube badge was part of a limited run Walt made in 2017, I was lucky enough to grab one.


Jenn Green can make one. She's made several iterations of Walt's logo for headbadges.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Jenn Green can make one. She's made several iterations of Walt's logo for headbadges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is true, she does an amazing job too.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I’m very happy with XR2/XR4 on my rigid Krampus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

1 cog frog said:


> Jenn Green can make one. She's made several iterations of Walt's logo for headbadges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super cool - thanks!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Measured the XR2 this evening and now it’s grown they are a smidge over 3” on i36. Seems like an optimum rim width to me and it’s always nice having tyres that are true to their claims! 

Didn’t get chance to manage the XR4 as I needed to fit some black ESI’s and get a quick ride in before settling down.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> ....black ESI's....


The internet was aghast with the blue ones and wondered how long they would last.... 4 days it seems


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> The internet was aghast with the blue ones and wondered how long they would last.... 4 days it seems


Cheeky! 

I have a bit of a deal going with ESI so it's no big issue, they'll get used on something else...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Nice fresh one this morning!


As tempting as it may be, I'm not touching that one. 



Just J said:


> One small thing to note, the Waltworks seat collars are actually really god at clamping a seat piston place. The fancy Bike Yoke Squeezy, not so much...


Hey J, glad to hear you're getting on so well with UW2.
May I inquire about the Squeezy's deficiencies? When I first saw it I thought it appeared brilliant. You must have felt similarly or you wouldn't have purchased one. So how did it fail you?
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Hey J, glad to hear you're getting on so well with UW2.
> May I inquire about the Squeezy's deficiencies? When I first saw it I thought it appeared brilliant. You must have felt similarly or you wouldn't have purchased one. So how did it fail you?
> =sParty


Thank you!

Well specially in regards to the Squeezy, it didn't squeeze very well at all!

They advise a max torque of 4.5nm, the post slipped straight away.

I liaised with Bikeyoke directly and we agreed that I would up the torque by 0.5nm until it held. They advised that the torque wouldn't damage the Revive dropper and wanted to see how much torque it required to hold.

I got up to 7nm before chickening out. The clamp was marring the post each time it slipped. I wasn't happy upping the torque to a relatively high level.

They have offered a full refund on both the Squeezy and the Willy (when did this thread get so silly?! ) and I will probably take them up on it.

Of course they defended their products having "sold hundreds" with reportedly no such complaints. They sited it as my seat tube must be out of tolerance, which I know not to be the case when a Thomson collar holds tight at 3.5nm and the standard clamp is doing just fine too.

When you hold a Squeezy in your hand and look at it, it's made of very thin aluminium, you can squeeze it together easily in your fingers. It's a lovely looking product and I love the idea behind it as there is actually some real innovation in the concept of how to better a seat collar. That was my main reasoning for buying it, if I feel something moved things forward and not sideways then I'm interested.

Maybe it would hold for a lighter weight rider but not for this rider and it's not a compromise worth making, just for the sake of saving a little weight.

Unfortunately the Willy developed a hole in it, probably because I had to take it on and off 7 or 8 times whilst adjusting the Squeezy. If Bikeyoke were Durex (Trojan?!), they'd have some litigation on their hands by now!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

A Mudhugger rear fender would keep water out of the top of your seat tube and as a bonus keep you cleaner.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well specially in regards to the Squeezy, it didn't squeeze very well at all!
> 
> ...


Makes sense, however it's disappointing, isn't it. Oh well, there are so many good products out there these days so your story will have a happy ending once BY refunds you. Now if you could just get those hours of wrenching back. Stealth party posts are such a joy to work on, eh. 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> A Mudhugger rear fender would keep water out of the top of your seat tube and as a bonus keep you cleaner.


Funny you should mention fenders, I fitted this yesterday as we've had some more rain over the past 48 hours followed by high winds...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Makes sense, however it's disappointing, isn't it. Oh well, there are so many good products out there these days so your story will have a happy ending once BY refunds you. Now if you could just get those hours of wrenching back. Stealth party posts are such a joy to work on, eh.
> =sParty


Ha ha yes but I'd much prefer to work on one of these than a Reverb!  You're right though, I must have spent a good couple of hours wrenching on that thing for no reason.

I was disappointed actually, as I say, I saw the promise of innovation with the Squeezy but the standard collar works perfectly and matches up nicely so I'm not going to worry too much.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess who's back?...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

:drumroll::drumroll::drumroll::rockon:

:yesnod:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet :thumbsup: But you do realise you have to remove and reinstall the lower cup, right, logo's off center?  


Just J said:


> Guess who's back?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Sweet :thumbsup: But you do realise you have to remove and reinstall the lower cup, right, logo's off center?


Yup first thing I noticed.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So happy to have this back!

I've done as much as I can bare tonight though, it's about -4° out there in the garage at the moment, so I'll do some more tomorrow...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Your next upgrade!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Your next upgrade!


Ha ha! 

I actually have something similar in there but I definitely need an upgrade to that one!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

But then something happened so I had to ride!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty much done now, just need a Wolftooth bar attachment thing for the dropper and a shim for the seat post. Walt had to replace the top of the seat tube as it was mangled up from the surgery, I'm going to use a USE plastic shim rather than have to get a new dropper. Probably quite a good idea given what happened to the last!
































































By the way, I have got a Paragon SS Insert but it was a different thread pitch, so I have a new thru axle on its way along with some single and double hose guides to neaten things up a little.

Looking forward for the shim to arrive and hopefully getting back on her next week!...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

vikb said:


>


...... Don't get that one, I have it in my toddlers room (cold house) and it is always turning itself off and flashing an error code then turning back on randomly throughout the night. Sometimes it wakes her up (like last night) then I have to deal with it. Food for thought 

On a side note, love the white/orange!! How does it ride with the grip portion of the bars behind the steering axis?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> ...... Don't get that one, I have it in my toddlers room (cold house) and it is always turning itself off and flashing an error code then turning back on randomly throughout the night. Sometimes it wakes her up (like last night) then I have to deal with it. Food for thought
> 
> On a side note, love the white/orange!! How does it ride with the grip portion of the bars behind the steering axis?


Thanks for the heads up, I've been looking at these things today because my wife and I have just started another business, we're in a new and very cold unit that we need to heat, so I'll avoid that one! 

Glad you like the white and orange, it definitely turned out better than I thought would!

I can't ride it yet, well not without standing up, because I still need the shim for the post but that is a very good question. I've still got to set everything else up on the bike but looking at it, the bar is definitely the biggest change and who knows, I might need a longer stem but I'll let you know... anyway Lee McCormick is gonna like this setup!


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, that was my first thought regarding McCormack's articles lately. So this setup is quite different and new compared to how you had it setup previously?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Jason Rides Bikes said:


> Yeah, that was my first thought regarding McCormack's articles lately. So this setup is quite different and new compared to how you had it setup previously?


Only in that it's using the rigid fork I had made for it last year, it's singlespeed now vs 12 speed Eagle that it was and the new bar, they're the only real changes in setup. Oh and I'm using a One Up Dropper now and not a Reverb anymore...

I'm going to RAD the bike up using Lee's suggestions once it's finished, just to see how it rides.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks amazing! The frame color with the orange is perfect! Also digging the rigid & single. Can’t wait to hear how it rides!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Looks amazing! The frame color with the orange is perfect! Also digging the rigid & single. Can't wait to hear how it rides!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 1 cog, really glad you like!

Looking forward to getting to know her all over again...


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Holy stubby stem Batman!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1spd1way said:


> Holy stubby stem Batman!


Lol yes it is a bit!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J. looking like a 50/50 bar on steroids...

Good to see that Peyton came through a major reconstructive surgery with great results.
Double your Waltworx, double your fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha thanks Banshee!


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Beautiful bikes! This thread has me lusting after a waltworks frame next time I need something new... :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Frs1661 said:


> Beautiful bikes! This thread has me lusting after a waltworks frame next time I need something new... :thumbsup:


Thanks man! A friend of mine has just ordered one on the back of seeing and hearing about how much I love mine, I can definitely recommend doing it!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Got some good snow rides in this weekend! A quick half hour spent locally post fettling Payton yesterday...




























And this morning I went and played in the moors and woods on the edge of the North York Moors and in -7° temperatures!










Couldn't believe that sunrise!










Neither could Frosty!










Heading up to our nearest mountain, Roseberry Topping...














































Had to take some air out the tyres on this trail, when I checked back home, I was running 9 psi in the rear and 11 up front, ideally I'd have swapped that number around but I just did it by feel as it was too cold to mess on with a gauge!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I can almost see my house from here!










So, basically this thing is everything version 2 should have been. More clearance, more confidence, more stiffness, quicker, more planted front end etc. I just begs to cover miles and to have fun. The more I ride it the more I learn from it. I've learned that by dropping the post a little and pushing my weight over the front end I can really make the front end bite and as a result I'm covering ground more quickly when things get slippery or interesting.

The Bonty tyre setup is awesome, the bike has an extra pep and the XR4 digs in much better than the DHF, both ends much more predictable. Faster too because - less drag and less weight.

Glad I put ESI's on this bike (and swapped the orange for black!) as I've got comfort back in my hands which I was missing with the lock ons I tried.

I love how 29plus really does offer the best of all worlds. You've got tyres that roll well even on tarmac and road, they are better on gravel than a gravel bike, they are XC bike quick when you put the hammer down, all mountain confidence on the downhills, offer the best level of technical climbing available and even manage to do a pretty convincing fatbike impression on days like today! Amazing!

I wasn't even slightly jealous of the 5" fatbike tracks I was following! Well maybe just a little bit! 

I'll definitely be back to back resting the two bikes, it's not going to be like for like because on has gears and suspension and the other doesn't, but it might be interesting to do so.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

UW1 looks better than ever!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> UW1 looks better than ever!
> =sParty


Cheers sParty, I think you might be right! I was more worried with this choice than any of the others, but it turned out well I think.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, I heard that white bikes can't jump! :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, I heard that white bikes can't jump! :cornut:


That's alright because this White Man Can't either!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> That's alright because this White Man Can't either!!


Suppose it's mutual...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Winter without snow seems/looks so wrong, glad you got a nice dump to play in, even if it has pretty much shut down the rest of the country  UW2 is looking sweet. What air pressure were you running in that cold/snow in those Bonti's?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Winter without snow seems/looks so wrong, glad you got a nice dump to play in, even if it has pretty much shut down the rest of the country  UW2 is looking sweet. What air pressure were you running in that cold/snow in those Bonti's?


Well thanks for reading what I said up there ^^ LyNx! Ha ha! 

Started off at 15/14 and ended up at 9/11.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, honestly, there were just too many pretty pics, so missed that part when I was doing a quick check this AM  Curious what you normally run on trails? I find that I run nearly the same sort of differential front to rear as on my narrower tyres, about 3-5 PSI different front to back, so normally somewhere around 15-16 rear and 10.5-11.5 in the front. Run my 2.3" setup about 20-21 front and 24-25 rear.



Just J said:


> Well thanks for reading what I said up there ^^ LyNx! Ha ha!
> 
> Started off at 15/14 and ended up at 9/11.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Dude, honestly, there were just too many pretty pics, so missed that part when I was doing a quick check this AM  Curious what you normally run on trails? I find that I run nearly the same sort of differential front to rear as on my narrower tyres, about 3-5 PSI different front to back, so normally somewhere around 15-16 rear and 10.5-11.5 in the front. Run my 2.3" setup about 20-21 front and 24-25 rear.


I normally run 15-16 rear and 13-14 up front on the 29 plus 27/24 on 29x2.4/5" tyres.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> I normally run 15-16 rear and 13-14 up front on the 29 plus 27/24 on 29x2.4/5" tyres.


Interesting. 
On my 29+ I run 12/12 f/r maxis DHRIIs on 39mm rims. 
On my suspension bike with 29x2.6 I run 15-16/18-19. On 29mm rims. Both bikes on carbon rims. 
With gear I weigh about 235 pounds.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Interesting.
> On my 29+ I run 12/12 f/r maxis DHRIIs on 39mm rims.
> On my suspension bike with 29x2.6 I run 15-16/18-19. On 29mm rims. Both bikes on carbon rims.
> With gear I weigh about 235 pounds.


Do you not get "moon bounce" running that low? I know I could get away with less air but only a few short years ago I was pumping normal tyres up to around 40psi and making good of it, back when I thought a harder tyre rolled better!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Payton - The Afterlife ****
































































The seat post shim and the PNW axle and new cable routing parts landed today so once I'd finished work for the day I quickly hid myself in my man cave and carried out Payton's final round of surgery, I hope you like the results!...

Only had time for a short ride and having gone for my gears on more occasions than I'd like she feels as awesome as ever, although noteably shorter and higher than Maggie (UW2) which makes sense. Still wants to pop wheelies and hop everywhere though!

Hey LyNx, love the feel of the bars so far, even with that short stem. Reminds me of how my old Dekerf Implant rigid SS felt with Jones H-Bars! I need to get in the woods with it before casting any form real feelings though...

Needless to say, I felt a huge grin on my face whilst riding her!

Thank you Walt for your massive amount of hard work on this, once more.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

She’s a beauty! That paint really is killer with the orange parts! Glad you’re happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> She's a beauty! That paint really is killer with the orange parts! Glad you're happy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Do you not get "moon bounce" running that low? I know I could get away with less air but only a few short years ago I was pumping normal tyres up to around 40psi and making good of it, back when I thought a harder tyre rolled better!


I'll get a little bounce if my pedaling gets sloppy when going all out on paved roads. I only ride about 1.3 miles of pavement to/from the trails and I'm not usually really getting after it.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J, I just scored a brand new pair of 27.5x3.8 Hodags to try for winter use. What width rims did you run with those tires? Can I get away with a 45 or 50mm internal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

1 cog frog said:


> Just J, I just scored a brand new pair of 27.5x3.8 Hodags to try for winter use. What width rims did you run with those tires? Can I get away with a 45 or 50mm internal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those tires work great on i45-i50mm rims. I put over a year in on that very combo myself.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Just J, I just scored a brand new pair of 27.5x3.8 Hodags to try for winter use. What width rims did you run with those tires? Can I get away with a 45 or 50mm internal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used them on 45mm Arc45 rims, they worked fine.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks both of y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Awesome! Thanks both of y'all!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're very welcome!

I'm currently remodelling a new business premises and whilst I was waiting for some work men to turn up I thought I'd see if Payton remembered how to wheelie!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Speaking of tyre and rims widths. 

I have just been in the garage and something drew me to look at the back tyre on both of my Waltworkseseses. I noticed that Payton’s (UW1) back Chupacabra was noticeably fatter than the XR2 on Maggie (UW2)!

The Chupacabra is now approaching 3 years old, has covered around 700 miles, yet still has a lot of life in it. It’s mounted to a 35mm Arc35 rim. 

The XR2 has been on UW2 for maybe a month but it’s also on an i36 Duroc 40 rim.

The measurements read 3.059” vs 2.963” on my caliper. 

What do you think? Just an old, broken in tyre vs a new one?... it surprised me whatever it is!...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Could be lot-to-lot variation on the bead-to-bead measurements. I wouldn't discount the 3 years of stretching vs 1 month either. 2.5 mm isn't much!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Frs1661 said:


> Could be lot-to-lot variation on the bead-to-bead measurements. I wouldn't discount the 3 years of stretching vs 1 month either. 2.5 mm isn't much!


I suppose you're right, it isn't. Maybe I just expected the old tyre to be wider and convinced myself I could see it?...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I think you need to stick yourself into those building reno's you're working on harder and stop letting you're want to go play bike enter your brain, that's what happened 



Just J said:


> I suppose you're right, it isn't. Maybe I just expected the old tyre to be wider and convinced myself I could see it?...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I think you need to stick yourself into those building reno's you're working on harder and stop letting you're want to go play bike enter your brain, that's what happened


Lol. You're probably right!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Speaking of tyre and rims widths.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


When you measure tires you only go to three decimal places?

LOL


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> When you measure tires you only go to three decimal places?
> 
> LOL


LOL Some of us strive for perfection!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm curious, is Walt still building a Warrior that'll fit 29x3 or 27x3.5? And if so, that bike runs a 83mm BB, correct?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PHeller said:


> I'm curious, is Walt still building a Warrior that'll fit 29x3 or 27x3.5? And if so, that bike runs a 83mm BB, correct?


The good news is that Walt does custom frames. Just let him know what you want involved in the build and he will make it so.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

PHeller said:


> I'm curious, is Walt still building a Warrior that'll fit 29x3 or 27x3.5? And if so, that bike runs a 83mm BB, correct?


Hey PHeller -

I can indeed do that for you. Most people (like Just J) have me do them with 73mm shells, but I can use an 83mm one if you prefer that.

-Walt


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Walt said:


> Hey PHeller -
> 
> I can indeed do that for you. Most people (like Just J) have me do them with 73mm shells, but I can use an 83mm one if you prefer that.
> 
> -Walt


I'll vouch for that  Here's a recent one in 29x3.25 mode. Get some while the gettin's good!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

CCSS said:


> I'll vouch for that  Here's a recent one in 29x3.25 mode. Get some while the gettin's good!


So simple yet so ingenious. Perhaps above all, so well executed.
=sParty


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd say not necessary, honestly, can get goods chainline and tyre clearance using a 73mm BB, unless you want to take advantage and use an existing crank or take advantage of all the 83mm BB cranksets on sale these days  One thing for sure to make sure and do is do a 150/157 rear 



PHeller said:


> I'm curious, is Walt still building a Warrior that'll fit 29x3 or 27x3.5? And if so, that bike runs a 83mm BB, correct?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

My last message didn't stick: 

Are most of these "big pipe yoke" frames running 148 or 157 rear hubs to achieve fitment for 29x3.25 or 275x3.8?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Completely up to you. You can even get a 177 rear end and no yoke if that's what you want


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys. I know Walt does custom bikes. I've been following his blog and this thread for years.

I'm just asking - are 148/73 a common request, or are more people moving to bigger rear hubs or BB spindles? Are people happy with tire clearance and chainline issues when running bigger tires (Hodag) with that combo?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Guys. I know Walt does custom bikes. I've been following his blog and this thread for years.
> 
> I'm just asking - are 148/73 a common request, or are more people moving to bigger rear hubs or BB spindles? Are people happy with tire clearance and chainline issues when running bigger tires (Hodag) with that combo?


My UW (welded by me in Walt's frame school) uses a 148mm rear, 73mm BB. It barely clears an XR4 (3.025 actual width) with the swinging dropouts all the way forward (420mm chainstays). Haven't tried a 29x3.25, but I imagine it would fit if I swing the dropouts back a bit.

I have a set of 3.8 Hodags but no wheels for them yet. We talked about the compromise between chain line & rear hub width, but I already had 148 Boost wheels, and was mostly focused on 29+, so I went with that combo. Once I get wheels, we'll see how it clears.

Walt can obviously chime in on the technical details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> Guys. I know Walt does custom bikes. I've been following his blog and this thread for years.
> 
> I'm just asking - are 148/73 a common request, or are more people moving to bigger rear hubs or BB spindles? Are people happy with tire clearance and chainline issues when running bigger tires (Hodag) with that combo?


Tyre clearance was fine on UW1 (148mm) with Hodags and although I've not tried them in UW2 (157), I reckon that there's more clearance in that frame which surprised me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> Guys. I know Walt does custom bikes. I've been following his blog and this thread for years.
> 
> I'm just asking - are 148/73 a common request, or are more people moving to bigger rear hubs or BB spindles? Are people happy with tire clearance and chainline issues when running bigger tires (Hodag) with that combo?


It all depends on what you want. On my last custom I went with a 157/83, which allows really short chainstays and reduces interference between the chain and the tire. I think if you go with 148/73 and want to run a 27.5x3.8 tire you have to run a flat or flipped ring to get enough chain clearance, resulting in less than ideal chainline.

If the shortest chainstays possible with 3.8 tires is important to you, I think 157/83 makes more sense without increasing the Q factor much.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Tyre clearance was fine on UW1 (148mm) with Hodags and although I've not tried them in UW2 (157), I reckon that there's more clearance in that frame which surprised me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just J, how long are the chainstays on Payton?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Just J, how long are the chainstays on Payton?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


410-425mm adjustable on Paragon dropouts, Maggie (UW2) is fixed at 420mm.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> 410-425mm adjustable on Paragon dropouts, Maggie (UW2) is fixed at 420mm.


So your max chainstay length is barely longer than my minimum. Were the dropouts all the way back with Hodags? Any chain line issues?Just trying to sort out if it's worth building wheels for the Hodags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> So your max chainstay length is barely longer than my minimum. Were the dropouts all the way back with Hodags? Any chain line issues?Just trying to sort out if it's worth building wheels for the Hodags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was room enough for me to have options in terms of chainstay length with the Hodags. I tended to run them 3/4 of the way back if memory serves me. The only chain line issues I had was when I ran the wrong ring on there when I upgraded to Eagle, when I reverted back to the one Walt designed the bike around everything was fine.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Makes me wonder if you couldn't do 157/83 to fit all of the 275x3.8's currently available and maybe some of the 4" tires. 

Anyway, I was just interested in the current state of max-tire fitment for 148/73 combos. 

RSD recently announced they will be moving to 157/83 on the new Sergeant so they can fit all the 275x3.8 tires currently for sale, rather than just some tire in some situations, and keeping good chainline.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I wouldn't go 148/73, I'd stick to 150/157 and then decide 73 or 83 BB. Plain and simple, chainline, even on a 73mm BB with 51mm chainline is biased towards the smaller cogs, it's only when you go to a 150/157 rear that a 51mm chainline lines up with almost the centre of the cassette. If you're worried about tyre clearance, you can just run the appropriate ring, oriented the appropriate way to achieve that, or use a crank with 3x spider and run the ring in the big ring position.



PHeller said:


> Makes me wonder if you couldn't do 157/83 to fit all of the 275x3.8's currently available and maybe some of the 4" tires. Anyway, I was just interested in the current state of max-tire fitment for 148/73 combos.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I wonder if it'd be possible to build a frame with swap dropouts similar to Banshee's. 148 to start with the ability to swap 150/157 later. Hmm...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PHeller said:


> I wonder if it'd be possible to build a frame with swap dropouts similar to Banshee's. 148 to start with the ability to swap 150/157 later. Hmm...


Have you entered into direct comms with Walt as I think at this stage it's probably your best bet, being able to go through all options with him?...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Can't/don't see why not, you can already get off the shelf frames with either 135 QR or 142x12 drop outs, just need to do as Banshee did and design the stays wide enough where they need to be to accept the wider drop outs.



PHeller said:


> I wonder if it'd be possible to build a frame with swap dropouts similar to Banshee's. 148 to start with the ability to swap 150/157 later. Hmm...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

PHeller said:


> I wonder if it'd be possible to build a frame with swap dropouts similar to Banshee's. 148 to start with the ability to swap 150/157 later. Hmm...


Why bother? If you build the frame wide enough to take a 157 hub, why try to put a narrower/weaker wheel in there? What advantage would you get by running a 148 hub in a 157 frame?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I'll take the liberty of taking a stab at this one...maybe he already has a nice set of 148x12 wheels and just wants to use those for the initial build, but when he builds his wheels for the 4"> setup, he'll use a 150/157 hub instead for greater chain clearance. I know I did this when I built up my Phantom from my Prime, couldn't afford to build a new set of wheels, so just got the frame with the 135 drop outs, then when I could afford to build a new set, used a 150 hub and got the 150 drop outs, plus if then some other hub "standard" comes out in the future, it will just bolt right in if so desired with new drop outs.



bikeny said:


> Why bother? If you build the frame wide enough to take a 157 hub, why try to put a narrower/weaker wheel in there? What advantage would you get by running a 148 hub in a 157 frame?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes.

I'm a slow builder. I move parts around between bikes. It's nice to be able to wait around for good used deals but still have a bike that meets the needs of today. 

When you're spending $2000 for a frame you need all the versatility you can get. Or at least some of us do.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Maggie, Payton and I have been very quiet lately, my wife and I have just set up a new business so riding has been sparse to say the least...

BUT I have managed a couple of hours to tinker in my garage this week. Can anyone see what I done did?!...


----------



## frozenmonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

Wax n' buff?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

frozenmonkey said:


> Wax n' buff?


Nope! Well yes but not specifically...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Just J said:


> Maggie, Payton and I have been very quiet lately, my wife and I have just set up a new business so riding has been sparse to say the least...
> 
> BUT I have managed a couple of hours to tinker in my garage this week. Can anyone see what I done did?!...


It looks like you changed grips again.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> It looks like you changes grips again.


Ha ha nope!

Hayes Dominiums, looking forward to hopefully bedding them in tomorrow morning...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Dummy, you're sposed to wait more than an hour to give people enough time to guess  Was going to say brakes, as those rotors look mightly new and different and end of lever blades looks mightily thick.



Just J said:


> Ha ha nope!
> 
> Hayes Dominiums, looking forward to hopefully bedding them in tomorrow morning...
> 
> ...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I guessed I missed the last change of the grips, but it is easy to see why I guessed.






















And then the current ones


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> I guessed I missed the last change of the grips, but it is easy to see why I guessed.
> 
> View attachment 1242531
> 
> ...


Awww I'm glad you care!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Dummy, you're sposed to wait more than an hour to give people enough time to guess  Was going to say brakes, as those rotors look mightly new and different and end of lever blades looks mightily thick.


Hey dummy! Well you'd have been correct (as ever!) wouldn't you?!... Ha ha. 

They get very good things spoken about them and we're a breeze to set up, I need to trim the hose but other than that they're good to go and feel good.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Waiting to hear your thoughts on them since you've had quite a few different brakes between the 2 UWs and your other bikes. Although, not looking for another DOT fluid brake, don't want to deal with it, bleeding Shimano mineral oil is so simple, but maybe if they work as well as advertised :skep:



Just J said:


> Hey dummy! Well you'd have been correct (as ever!) wouldn't you?!... Ha ha.
> 
> They get very good things spoken about them and we're a breeze to set up, I need to trim the hose but other than that they're good to go and feel good.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

bikeny said:


> Why bother? If you build the frame wide enough to take a 157 hub, why try to put a narrower/weaker wheel in there? What advantage would you get by running a 148 hub in a 157 frame?


Back to the rear spacing stuff. Walt strongly suggested that I might want to go with 157 on my GOB (Great Orange Beast), but since it was going to be a dedicated SS, and since I *really* wanted to run the Bontrager Line Pro 40 wheels, I opted for 148. Who knew that even as a SS I'd have to run the cog waaay out at the edge of the freehub to make the chainline work. In retrospect, 157 is probably the way to go. And some funky paragon 148/157 rocker/slider drop would be rad.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Back to the rear spacing stuff. Walt strongly suggested that I might want to go with 157 on my GOB (Great Orange Beast), but since it was going to be a dedicated SS, and since I *really* wanted to run the Bontrager Line Pro 40 wheels, I opted for 148. Who knew that even as a SS I'd have to run the cog waaay out at the edge of the freehub to make the chainline work. In retrospect, 157 is probably the way to go. And some funky paragon 148/157 rocker/slider drop would be rad.


I agree, 157 is definitely the way to go, the difference in wheel stiffness is very noticeable, especially as a Clyde. The PMW sliding dropouts offer a huge level of adjustability too.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Damn J, appears you change grips as often as I change underwear.
=sParty


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder which stays longer, J's grips or Ben's bikes?


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

CCSS said:


> .....Who knew that even as a SS I'd have to run the cog waaay out at the edge of the freehub to make the chainline work.


What chainline are you running? A boost offset chainring on a 73mm BB is 51-53mm, which shouldn't be way out to the edge.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Damn J, appears you change grips as often as I change underwear.
> =sParty





huckleberry hound said:


> I wonder which stays longer, J's grips or Ben's bikes?


 I used to change my bikes as often! 

I'm actually considering trying a couple more in the next few months, grips that is...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

huckleberry hound said:


> I wonder which stays longer, J's grips or Ben's bikes?


I'm going with J's grips. However J doesn't say his grips are the greatest thing since sliced bread, then bash them as the horrible disgraces they are 3 days later....


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

alixta said:


> What chainline are you running? A boost offset chainring on a 73mm BB is 51-53mm, which shouldn't be way out to the edge.


Yep, good point, but... Unless I'm missing something my limiting factor is how close the chainring gets to the yoke. I'm running RF Next SL cranks w/ the direct mount chainring flipped. Even that way, the 30t ring is just a few mm away from the yoke. I'm running 30x20 w/ 170mm cranks and just checked the handy dandy Sheldon Brown gear calc and see I could run 26x17 for the same gain ratio... Maybe that'd give me the ability to flip the ring and move things inboard a tad. Thanks for giving me the idea!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> I'm going with J's grips. However J doesn't say his grips are the greatest thing since sliced bread, then bash them as the horrible disgraces they are 3 days later....


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

CCSS said:


> Yep, good point, but... Unless I'm missing something my limiting factor is how close the chainring gets to the yoke. I'm running RF Next SL cranks w/ the direct mount chainring flipped. Even that way, the 30t ring is just a few mm away from the yoke. I'm running 30x20 w/ 170mm cranks and just checked the handy dandy Sheldon Brown gear calc and see I could run 26x17 for the same gain ratio... Maybe that'd give me the ability to flip the ring and move things inboard a tad. Thanks for giving me the idea!


Yoke/chain ring clearance is an issue. I was going to run a 30T, but 28T was about as big as I can get with out rubbing the yoke. Oh well, 28/50 gets used plenty climbing the trails around here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So I got to ride a bike this past weekend and I bet you can all guess which one I picked up! Well that's not too hard nowadays as I've paired right down and only have my two WW's these days and I'm feeling better for it too!

I only had a couple of hours as I needed to open up but I managed my local route that was very wet but awesome given that I haven't ridden in almost a month.

Got to try the new brakes out and they work very well out of the box and just got better throughout the ride. I love how easy they are to setup and space correctly with their grub screws and I love the way you can tailor the lever feel very easily and exactly how you want it. I like my levers to feel very positively, very quickly into the pull, it was a cinch to get them where I wanted.

I'm not entirely sure why the front brake is matte with dark logos and the rear glossy with white logos but hey ho, maybe they're supposed to be like that and I'll live with it.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Looking good, nice weather, even if a bit wet 

I guess that somehow they knew you and thought they'd mess with your OCD and use 2 different calipers 


Just J said:


> I'm not entirely sure why the front brake is matte with dark logos and the rear glossy with white logos but hey ho, maybe they're supposed to be like that and I'll live with it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> I guess that somehow they knew you and thought they'd mess with your OCD and use 2 different calipers


Someone did somewhere down the line!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Things about to get sweary up in here!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

While they are clean practice how you'll carry them bandoleer style on your body when you flat and have to pull them out to put a tube in. I've watched quite a few riders with inserts have to do that and it seems like they could have benefited from a bit of practice before the insert was saturated with sealant.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> While they are clean practice how you'll carry them bandoleer style on your body when you flat and have to pull them out to put a tube in. I've watched quite a few riders with inserts have to do that and it seems like they could have benefited from a bit of practice before the insert was saturated with sealant.


I got peer pressured into this, I don't even suffer from pinch flats very often at all so I wouldn't count on these being on of my sworn by mods. Sworn at, no doubt however!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You must remember to thank that person for giving you such pressure that coerced you into this purchase  I'm waiting to hear the feedback on if this does what the thinking was that it should do 



Just J said:


> I got peer pressured into this, I don't even suffer from pinch flats very often at all so I wouldn't count on these being on of my sworn by mods. Sworn at, no doubt however!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> You must remember to thank that person for giving you such pressure that coerced you into this purchase  I'm waiting to hear the feedback on if this does what the thinking was that it should do


I'll be sure to do that, once he's agreed to buy them off me and after the skin on my knuckles have healed! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I didn't even know there was a 29+ option for us.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey J, what tire and rim are you running through that Fox 34? How's the clearance? Sorry if you already posted answers... I admit I didn't scroll through all 16 pages...  Thanks!

Meanwhile I received my new 29+ wheels (courtesy mikesee at LaceMine29). Fork was shipped today (also courtesy Mike), expected to arrive late this week.

Hubs: DT350 , boost front, 157mm rear
Rims: RaceFace ARC40 offset
Tires: Bontrager XR4 29x3"
Fork: RockShox Lyric 170mm 29/275+

When I received the new wheels, I mounted the tires and OMG these things are smack dab in the middle of monster truck territory. For the heck of it I pulled my Smash's current front wheel (29x2.6" tire, i30.5 rim) out of its 160mm Pike 29" fork to check fitment of the new 29+ front wheel -- knew it wouldn't fit but whatever. No kidding! Fork bridge just rested atop the tire; couldn't even settle the axle into the legs' TA receptors. Somewhat aghast, I stepped back & poured myself a beer, shaking my head & mumbling. These wheels & tires are HUGE.

Made me wonder how your system fits.
=sParty


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Hey J, what tire and rim are you running through that Fox 34? How's the clearance? Sorry if you already posted answers... I admit I didn't scroll through all 16 pages...  Thanks!


I'll jump in ahead of J.

On an i30 rim the XR4 fits inside a 34SC, but clearance at top of arch is marginal. Ok for dry trails with not much debris maybe, which is the opposite of where the XR4 shines.

XR2 on same setup is fine FWIW.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

alixta said:


> I'll jump in ahead of J.
> 
> On an i30 rim the XR4 fits inside a 34SC, but clearance at top of arch is marginal. Ok for dry trails with not much debris maybe, which is the opposite of where the XR4 shines.
> 
> XR2 on same setup is fine FWIW.


Thanks, alixta. My new 29+ beast will be my off season bike or as we often call them here in the PNW, my mud bike. So I'll need plenty of fork & frame clearance. Eager to see how well this gigantic wheel fits in the Lyrik. Mike indicates no problem.

The reason I'm asking J about his Fox is I'd originally considered getting a 36 for this build.

Frame clearance won't be an issue inasmuch as I'm going custom. Thanks again.
=sParty


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are some unscientific photos of XR4 29x3.0 on i30 in a Yari.

I just checked the specs on Rockshox and it is now showing as a 29+ fork.
https://trailhead.rockshox.com/en/specs/48T76567030

I am almost 100% certain when I bought the fork second hand (it has 'G2' geometry sticker) it was listed as a 27.5+/29 boost fork on that very same page. I recall because I was so chuffed my 29+ tyres fit when they weren't officially supposed to. Anyways.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Hey J, what tire and rim are you running through that Fox 34? How's the clearance? Sorry if you already posted answers... I admit I didn't scroll through all 16 pages...  Thanks!
> 
> Meanwhile I received my new 29+ wheels (courtesy mikesee at LaceMine29). Fork was shipped today (also courtesy Mike), expected to arrive late this week.
> 
> ...


Hey sParty

Sounds like a great wheelset, the Arc rims have definitely been my favourites so far and I'm sure that's going to be a rock solid setup for you too.

I know you're questions have been answered in my absence (a guys got to sleep you know!)  but I echo what's already been said. I'd say that the clearance is just adequate, slightly better on the SC fork than my previous 34 but there's not much in it. Although I have been running throughout the British winter with no issues.

My rims are i36 Durocs with a XR4 up front.





































I've just bought a Lyric off Mikesee too, it should be here in a day or two. I had him set it down to 150mm. Are you going to be running 170 on your new hardtail?...


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

When you get your lyriks I'd be interested to see what they are named on their sram trailhead page.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

alixta said:


> When you get your lyriks I'd be interested to see what they are named on their sram trailhead page.


Will do.



Just J said:


> Are you going to be running 170 on your new hardtail?...


As crazy as it may sound to some, yes. I've been riding a Kona Honzo with a 160mm Fox 36 for a few years now and like it fine, so personally I'm not afraid of a long travel hardtail.

Once I get my new Addiction (ha -- I like the sound of this), my old Honzo will become my "new" singlespeed. I never ride my ancient '07 On One Inbred 29er SS anymore; given its antiquated geo and rubbery frame, I don't know how I ever did. 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Just J said:


>


Another opportunity for changing your grips!

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> Another opportunity for changing your grips!
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:


Oh watch this space on that one!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Life has been really busy lately, good busy but riding has taken a back seat I'm afraid. I also sold my quiver, because I just wasn't riding them, obviously I kept both of the Waltworks.

I find that when I'm not riding or unable to ride, I start to spend vast amounts of time spending vaster amounts of virtual money on bikes! Ha ha! So this morning, I found myself with a couple of hours to ride my bike...










It was just a local ride but I'm lucky enough to live in a house that backs onto a pretty fast and flowy trail network surrounding the town in which I live. When the weather is good and ground is dry these trails are a pretty good training route. I managed to ride 11 miles and put a smile upon my dial. Always a good thing!

All thoughts of other bikes were dispelled the moment I hit the dirt with those 3 point O's, I felt like I was riding 100mph everywhere and I was hitting things fast and confidently. So good to be back out and to have my WW off road!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


>


FedEx dropped my Lyrik off a few days ago while I was out of town. Meanwhile my riding buddy & framebuilder was visiting my town so he stopped by my place and picked up my fork & wheels so he could take them back to his shop & start building my frame. He lives/works 3 hours north of me -- now my fork is gone and I haven't even seen it yet! Not likely to for some weeks.

Meanwhile your Lyrik looks nice, J. You got red! I don't know what color mine is... only know it's not red! Ha!

So what are you going to do with that red thing, anyway? Replacing your Fox?
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> FedEx dropped my Lyrik off a few days ago while I was out of town. Meanwhile my riding buddy & framebuilder was visiting my town so he stopped by my place and picked up my fork & wheels so he could take them back to his shop & start building my frame. He lives/works 3 hours north of me -- now my fork is gone and I haven't even seen it yet! Not likely to for some weeks.
> 
> Meanwhile your Lyrik looks nice, J. You got red! I don't know what color mine is... only know it's not red! Ha!
> 
> ...


Good to hear that your build is underway!

The red thing came from Mikesee's latest Lenz sale, it's set to 150mm travel and I was intending on using it on a Behemoth although I'm still deciding on whether or not I need one... It'll come in handy on a future build I'm sure.

I had considered trying it on UW2, not sure what it'll do to the head angle though as the A-C is about 25-30mm higher than the 34 currently on there. I guess there's no harm in trying though?...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So, that's a negative on having any decent feedback on those inserts then  Good to hear you got out for a ride, same $hit happens to me when I can't ride, start browsing and seeing stuff online and have to use lots of self control to not buy.



Just J said:


> Life has been really busy lately, good busy but riding has taken a back seat I'm afraid. I also sold my quiver, because I just wasn't riding them, obviously I kept both of the Waltworks..............It was just a local ride but I'm lucky enough to live in a house that backs onto a pretty fast and flowy trail network surrounding the town in which I live. When the weather is good and ground is dry these trails are a pretty good training route. I managed to ride 11 miles and put a smile upon my dial. Always a good thing!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> So, that's a negative on having any decent feedback on those inserts then  Good to hear you got out for a ride, same $hit happens to me when I can't ride, start browsing and seeing stuff online and have to use lots of self control to not buy.


Sorry my mate, I haven't had a chance to fit them (or the new grips!) as yet, I might have a look at them tomorrow though...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> He he I needed a Raceface BB for Payton anyways!...
> 
> Abbey tools are lovely things, I'll definitely be starting my collection ASAP!...
> 
> ...


Hey J,

I'm going way back into the thread archives here, but I can't remember if you ever mentioned what chainring you're using with the eeWing crankset? I'm considering this crankset, but currently have to flip my 30t RF cinch ring to clear the chainstay yoke on my WW frame. And I didn't think you could easily flip a SRAM direct mount ring because of the way the mounting screw holes are machined. (Even though apparently some folks do flip them and use rotor bolts for mounting since they're slightly longer).

What are you doing?

And did the crank boots come with the cranks?

And overall are you happy with them?

Sorry for the question barrage 

Thanks!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Hey J,
> 
> I'm going way back into the thread archives here, but I can't remember if you ever mentioned what chainring you're using with the eeWing crankset? I'm considering this crankset, but currently have to flip my 30t RF cinch ring to clear the chainstay yoke on my WW frame. And I didn't think you could easily flip a SRAM direct mount ring because of the way the mounting screw holes are machined. (Even though apparently some folks do flip them and use rotor bolts for mounting since they're slightly longer).
> 
> ...


Hey CCSS!

No problem about the questions, this thread has been a little quiet of late anyway.

I'm using a Wolftooth 0mm offset (Superboost) chainring. There are quite a few brands (One-Up, AB etc) offering the Sram rings in 0mm now. It would be nice if Sram did but they don't.

I am very happy with the crankset, it's stiff, light and looks amazing. It's very resilient too and can be kept looking good with a scotchbrite pad. I do have an annoying click coming from the crankset area though. I checked the BB and it doesn't seem to be that, so I think it might be the chainring mount. When I get chance I'll pull it all apart, clean and regrease everything.

The crank boots I used are Raceface but I took them off the bike pretty quickly because I have good clearance on the UW2 and the cranks look so much better without.

I picked up a 170mm eeWing crankset for a steal off Cotic bikes a few weeks back, I'm going to use them on my Ripley.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> No problem about the questions, this thread has been a little quiet of late anyway.


I agree - not enough UW1 or UW2 buzz. That said, please no more frozen seatpost antics to light this thread back on fire 

Thank you for the eeWing info! I'll have to see if a 0mm offset will work with my frame. Currently I have a standard RF cinch ring flipped, so I *think* that should be giving me 3mm of negative offset. In other words, 3mm out outboard from what a 0mm would provide. And with that setup I probably only have a couple of mm clearance between the teeth of my 30t ring and my chainstay yoke.

I know that SRAM makes a -4mm offset direct mount ring, but I'm worried that the extra millimeter outboard will kill my chainline - since my cog is at the outer edge of my freehub already.

Oh, these first world problems


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I agree - not enough UW1 or UW2 buzz. That said, please no more frozen seatpost antics to light this thread back on fire
> 
> Thank you for the eeWing info! I'll have to see if a 0mm offset will work with my frame. Currently I have a standard RF cinch ring flipped, so I *think* that should be giving me 3mm of negative offset. In other words, 3mm out outboard from what a 0mm would provide. And with that setup I probably only have a couple of mm clearance between the teeth of my 30t ring and my chainstay yoke.
> 
> ...


Yup no more rusted seat posts here, thankfully!

Let us know how you get on and I'll be sure to post more soon, I have actually been testing some new setups recently!...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Let us know how you get on...


Couldn't resist...









Used a -4mm offset SRAM direct mount ring (my mechanic buddy found it on QBP). Worked perfectly as a direct swap for the Next SL crankset with a flipped 3mm ring.

These things a jewelry, and a perfect complement to my Great Orange Beast!

Thanks again for the inspire, J!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! It'll be the best and potentially the last crankset you ever need to own!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh by the way, that annoying click I had, was my NDS pedal and not the cranks! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I figured that it was time for an update!

I've been playing with the setup of UW2 recently (no surprises there!), I haven't been happy with a could of the component specs of late, mainly the brakes and wheels...

As you might remember, I had a pair of Hayes Dominiums, mismatched Dominions, this bugged me, but the brakes worked great, however, they still lacked something...

I also had the opportunity to buy a used Lyric, it was adjusted down from 170 to 150mm of travel and thought that it might be interesting to try out on the UW2.

I've been riding as much as time allows recently, I'm certainly used to the bike and I think I've dialled the setup.

The forks felt great, but slacked the ride out, the damping is not on par with the Fox and as a result they came off the bike pretty darn quick, no real surprises there! The bike is designed for 120 Fox 34 SC and NOT a 150mm Lyric!

Having taken the Dominiums off the bike, I put the old faithful Sram Guide RSC back on, they suited the bike better than the Hayes BUT I wasn't happy. What it boiled down to was I put my Hopes from UW1 onto the bike and now I've got perfect modulation, all the power I need and smiles for miles. I also matched them up with the 35mm Hope stem... Perfect!

Next stop wheels...

Here's a few pics from the past couple of months...

Ohh AND the seat post still looks as good as new on the inside at least! 

This morning's ride before work.





































Payton still got it!












































































































































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Interested to hear about the dampening differences between the SC34 & Lyric. Can you elaborate further?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Oh by the way, that annoying click I had, was my NDS pedal and not the cranks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the scoop!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

alixta said:


> Interested to hear about the dampening differences between the SC34 & Lyric. Can you elaborate further?


The damping is the only thing that could be compared on those forks as they're really like chalk and cheese. The Lyrics feel glitchy and just not as smooth. Whether or not I bought a very well used fork is another thing though. They also sink deep into their travel very quickly under sag, I'm not a fan of this, I like a fork to feel firm until the travel is needed. The small bump compliance is good but not on par with the Fox. I am going to service the fork as soon as I get chance and give it a try out again but not on my Waltworks as it's not the bike to pair this fork too, it was literally a quick experiment because I could.

My 34SC is a very dialled fork, the MRP Ramp Up Control Cartridge gets the exact feel I want out of it, every time.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Clearance.

That's been the name of the game since trying out the Lyric and finding out how much space there was between the tyre and the fork so when Rockshox launched the new Pike Ultimate (having just typed that I've just realised how apt the name is!!) I've been all over them like white on rice! My new fork turned up today!...

Although UW2 was designed around the 34SC, there is very little difference A-C and certainly not enough to worry about.

I've had a quick spin and the fork feels very nice, a lot different damping to the Lyric, nowhere near as divey but still very supple and lots of small bump sensitivity. Looking forward to a longer ride on Sunday.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Doesn't hurt that the Pike is also silver to match the bike right  You need to build back your orange hub wheels with some silver rims


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Doesn't hurt that the Pike is also silver to match the bike right  You need to build back your orange hub wheels with some silver rims


Ha ha yes maybe I do, wheels are definitely next!...


----------



## erik$ (May 16, 2006)

That looks so good with the Pike one there!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

erik$ said:


> That looks so good with the Pike one there!


Thanks! Glad you like it!!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, yeah, sorry, always forget to state something that's obvious to me, pike looks stellar on there, matches real well with the frame it looks like, hence why the silver rim rec  :thumbsup:



erik$ said:


> That looks so good with the Pike one there!


So, what rims are you going to go for, will you stick to the same ones you have now that were so highly recommended to you? BTW, how are they going, held up OK with the little bit of riding you've managed to do with the new business and all going on? Sun Ringle Duroc's right?



Just J said:


> Ha ha yes maybe I do, wheels are definitely next!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Hey, yeah, sorry, always forget to state something that's obvious to me, pike looks stellar on there, matches real well with the frame it looks like, hence why the silver rim rec  :thumbsup:
> 
> So, what rims are you going to go for, will you stick to the same ones you have now that were so highly recommended to you? BTW, how are they going, held up OK with the little bit of riding you've managed to do with the new business and all going on? Sun Ringle Duroc's right?


Well, funny you should ask LyNx but the Durocs have got to be the worst rims I've owned since I ran Stans Crests (not good for clydes!)! They came out of true very quickly and they've also dinged up pretty badly and far too easily too. I wouldn't buy again.

I'll be buying some Raceface ARC40 Offset rims and using DT Comp spokes and nipples. Hubs to be decided but I might go Hope again...

I'm getting my Sundays back so as of next week, I'll be trying to get more miles in again!!

Ha ha thanks, I thought you'd like the fork, I'm really happy and having rode a tiny bit more today the thing feels so supple out of the box!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Still here. Still awesome.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> Still here. Still awesome.


Your last post mentioned you weren't crazy about the Durocs, & wanted to build a wheel set with the Raceface ARC 40's. Have you changed your mind about the Durocs, or just decided to run them until they break before building something new?

I just ordered a Duroc 50 to replace the Mulefut 50 that has a bad vertical hop, & I keep breaking spokes on. Hope I didn't make a bad choice, but it was the only 45mm internal rim I could find. Didn't even think about the ARC 45. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Your last post mentioned you weren't crazy about the Durocs, & wanted to build a wheel set with the Raceface ARC 40's. Have you changed your mind about the Durocs, or just decided to run them until they break before building something new?
> 
> I just ordered a Duroc 50 to replace the Mulefut 50 that has a bad vertical hop, & I keep breaking spokes on. Hope I didn't make a bad choice, but it was the only 45mm internal rim I could find. Didn't even think about the ARC 45.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm waiting on the UK Raceface importer to get the Arc 40's in stock but it has been months so I might have to think again. Also need to decide on some hubs. I wanted the new Onxy Vesper hub but they seem to be dragging their heals with the Superboost versions...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Still here. Still awesome.


Looks a little lonely since the Ripley has shown up.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> Looks a little lonely since the Ripley has shown up.


Ha ha well maybe a little bit more than previously! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> Ha ha well maybe a little bit more than previously!


Riding all those fine bikes is basically a full time job!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Riding all those fine bikes is basically a full time job!


Ha ha I wish! I only have the 2 Waltworks and the Ibis now. Payton is still rigid and SS and never gets out so I need to put some gears on her. I rarely get any time to ride at the moment. Need to change that!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Payton is still rigid and SS and never gets out so I need to put some gears on her.


Wait a second, J... Then you'd just have three MTBs with gears and no more rigid single speed. That sounds like a big step backwards


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha I wish! I only have the 2 Waltworks and the Ibis now. Payton is still rigid and SS and never gets out so I need to put some gears on her. I rarely get any time to ride at the moment. Need to change that!


Pfft! I build a SS and you undo a SS... Go figure!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


> Wait a second, J... Then you'd just have three MTBs with gears and no more rigid single speed. That sounds like a big step backwards [/QUOTE
> 
> I'm with CCSS on this one. :yesnod:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha it just feels like a waste of a good bike to me!


----------



## PCT (Jun 29, 2009)

Following up on this, as I am planning a similar 29+ build.

Approximately what kind of top/side clearance does that XR4 have?

Is that an RC2 damper and how firm is the lockout?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

PCT said:


> Following up on this, as I am planning a similar 29+ build.
> 
> Approximately what kind of top/side clearance does that XR4 have?
> 
> Is that an RC2 damper and how firm is the lockout?


The clearance is significantly better than the 34SC although I am currently running the 34 again because my Ripley needed the Pike.










I don't use the lockout but it's fairly firm but not locked out by any means.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Last week's Annual Christmas Bacon Ride!

The Waltworks has been faultless, still my very favourite bike too.

Now that Chris King have launched their new hubs I'll probably get a new wheel build started this year...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Good to hear from you again J and nice to see that awesome bicycle all dirty.

Success & happiness to you & yours in 2020.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Good to hear from you again J and nice to see that awesome bicycle all dirty.
> 
> Success & happiness to you & yours in 2020.
> =sParty


Thank you sParty and to you I hope the New Year brings you and yours all that you wish for, including lots of bike rides in cool places with even cooler people!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> Thank you sParty and to you I hope the New Year brings you and yours all that you wish for, including lots of bike rides in cool places with even cooler people!


Not to steal thunder from your thread J, but hopefully I'll take possession of a new ti 29+ frame within the next couple of weeks. Your amazing bike projects have provided great inspiration in this regard.

As for cool places and even cooler people, it'd be awesome to visit your digs (cool place) and meet you (cooler person). If I had all the money in the world, I'd arrange such a trip right now but alas: time, energy, money -- pick two. Happy to say I'm doing well on the first two but just okay on the third at the moment (con$idering the new machine $oon to come my way).

Then again, you could consider arranging to take a mountain biking vacation out thisaway -- the upper left coast, with its legendary singletracks -- just sayin'. 

Meanwhile, have lots o' fun and please keep your inspiring ride reports coming.
=sParty


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Just J said:


> Ha ha I wish! I only have the 2 Waltworks and the Ibis now. Payton is still rigid and SS and never gets out so I need to put some gears on her. I rarely get any time to ride at the moment. Need to change that!


Gears and the Hodags and rigid! :thumbsup: Maybe?

Awesome thread! Thanks for making it and keeping it alive and interesting.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Not to steal thunder from your thread J, but hopefully I'll take possession of a new ti 29+ frame within the next couple of weeks. Your amazing bike projects have provided great inspiration in this regard.
> 
> As for cool places and even cooler people, it'd be awesome to visit your digs (cool place) and meet you (cooler person). If I had all the money in the world, I'd arrange such a trip right now but alas: time, energy, money -- pick two. Happy to say I'm doing well on the first two but just okay on the third at the moment (con$idering the new machine $oon to come my way).
> 
> ...


Oh I would love to! The plan is to start winding down and enjoying life a little more, so let's hold that thought!...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rruff said:


> Gears and the Hodags and rigid! :thumbsup: Maybe?
> 
> Awesome thread! Thanks for making it and keeping it alive and interesting.


Thank you!

I'll be putting some XT on this beast soon, I might keep it rigid or I might buy my old forks back from Mikeetheviking and get back on it!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


>


Are the Wainstones just over that there hill??

XR2/4 combo!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Are the Wainstones just over that there hill??
> 
> XR2/4 combo!


They certainly are, good eye!

Yeah the XR2/XR4 combo is amazing, especially in 3" mode. Pretty good in 2.6 too on the Ripley!


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

I've read much of this thread but not all, so I might have missed it... 

You were running 3.8" Hodags for awhile. Any clearance issues? And this is with a 148mm rear and 73mm BB with ring in the the normal boost position of ~52mm offset? 

Thank you!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rruff said:


> I've read much of this thread but not all, so I might have missed it...
> 
> You were running 3.8" Hodags for awhile. Any clearance issues? And this is with a 148mm rear and 73mm BB with ring in the the normal boost position of ~52mm offset?
> 
> Thank you!


No the ring isn't in the normal boost position, the ring is flipped. But yes to everything else, the only issue I had was the different chainline once I moved over to 12 speed. The chain would rub on the tyre in the big ring.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Just J said:


> No the ring isn't in the normal boost position, the ring is flipped. But yes to everything else, the only issue I had was the different chainline once I moved over to 12 speed. The chain would rub on the tyre in the big ring.


With Payton, if I'm not mistaken as I also started re-reading this thread, wasn't the 148mm rear end offset 6mm so that you would have dishless wheels? Similar to Cannondale and their Ai offset system and other companies that are doing it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Redlands R&C said:


> With Payton, if I'm not mistaken as I also started re-reading this thread, wasn't the 148mm rear end offset 6mm so that you would have dishless wheels? Similar to Cannondale and their Ai offset system and other companies that are doing it.


Yes that's correct.


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Just J said:


> No the ring isn't in the normal boost position, the ring is flipped. But yes to everything else, the only issue I had was the different chainline once I moved over to 12 speed. The chain would rub on the tyre in the big ring.


Thanks for the info! Ok, I think I understand now. Your ring is in the position it would be for a 157 symmetrical rear, but instead of using a 157 hub you are using a 148 with dropouts spaced 6mm to the right of the CL... ?

Did you change the chainring offset when you went to 12spd? From what I gather the Shimano 11 and 12spd cassettes are the same width, with Sram being only 1mm wider. So it doesn't seem like that alone should change your chain/tire clearance.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rruff said:


> Thanks for the info! Ok, I think I understand now. Your ring is in the position it would be for a 157 symmetrical rear, but instead of using a 157 hub you are using a 148 with dropouts spaced 6mm to the right of the CL... ?
> 
> Did you change the chainring offset when you went to 12spd? From what I gather the Shimano 11 and 12spd cassettes are the same width, with Sram being only 1mm wider. So it doesn't seem like that alone should change your chain/tire clearance.


I'm sorry, I can't quite remember all of the details because it's been so long since I experimented with the wheel sizes etc. The info is somewhere within this thread though. I didn't change the chainring offset though, I know that much.


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

So many gold nuggets in this thread! I've done a bit of searching and found this is post #850 from 3-18-2018:

"The Hodag setup didn't want to play with a One-Up chainring (which I destroyed a few updates back!). The chain was making contact with the tyre and I mistakingly made the assumption that it was the update to Eagle that was the culprit so I sold the Arc 45 wheels as a result. It was only once I changed the chainring back to the Absolute Black that I realised that was the issue."

Sounds like it was ring offset that caused the interference?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

rruff said:


> So many gold nuggets in this thread! I've done a bit of searching and found this is post #850 from 3-18-2018:
> 
> "The Hodag setup didn't want to play with a One-Up chainring (which I destroyed a few updates back!). The chain was making contact with the tyre and I mistakingly made the assumption that it was the update to Eagle that was the culprit so I sold the Arc 45 wheels as a result. It was only once I changed the chainring back to the Absolute Black that I realised that was the issue."
> 
> Sounds like it was ring offset that caused the interference?


Yes, sorry as I say it's hard remembering exactly what I did!  Even I confuse myself! Lol.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Back in the lab...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Back in the lab...


Finally going rigid and SS. Proud of ya!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Finally going rigid and SS. Proud of ya!


Ha ha oh you know why it's in the lab and it's quite the opposite!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice !!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


>


Obviously, Nitrousjunky was wrong... It's chainless! :cornut:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Obviously, Nitrousjunky was wrong... It's chainless! :cornut:


Lol for less drag obviously, no brakes either, this thing's gonna fly again!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Lol for less drag obviously, no brakes either, this thing's gonna fly again!


If Danny Mac can ride brakeless...


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> They certainly are, good eye!
> 
> Yeah the XR2/XR4 combo is amazing, especially in 3" mode. Pretty good in 2.6 too on the Ripley!


Just ordered an XR4 to stick on my bike. Keen to see how it measures up compared to the chuppa's. I had high speed front wheel wash out on my fatbike last time I was out (fortunately on soft sodden grass) so it's spurred me into action for a gripper front on the plusser to avoid it happening in the future!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Just ordered an XR4 to stick on my bike. Keen to see how it measures up compared to the chuppa's. I had high speed front wheel wash out on my fatbike last time I was out (fortunately on soft sodden grass) so it's spurred me into action for a gripper front on the plusser to avoid it happening in the future!


I'm still intrigued with this combo. I guess by your username that your riding conditions are similar to Just J?

My Chupas seemed to lack grip in the dry rocky Utah Trails, and seemed a bit more fragile (also lighter). I'm running XR4 front and rear in the west USA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

1 cog frog said:


> I'm still intrigued with this combo. I guess by your username that your riding conditions are similar to Just J?
> 
> My Chupas seemed to lack grip in the dry rocky Utah Trails, and seemed a bit more fragile (also lighter). I'm running XR4 front and rear in the west USA.


Yeah, we are pretty close, ironically Just J is further north that I. J is riding a bit more mud than me I expect. It's mostly hard pack stuff I do, so want to keep the low rolling resistance of the chupa, but as its now decidedly soggy, and I am going up north to Scotland to do a few rides where mud will come into play, I want faith in the front end.

Just an experiment as I got the XR4 on sale, we can see how I get on; come summer I expect to swap back to chupa front and rear.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> ...Pretty good in 2.6 too...


Out of interest anyone know what the height difference between the 2.6 and the 3.0?? in the XR4 or chupa


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> Out of interest anyone know what the height difference between the 2.6 and the 3.0?? in the XR4 or chupa


If I remember correctly, the 2.6 XR4 is around 29.75" and the 3.0 XR4 is 30.25".


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Day 1 Self Isolation.

Just thought I'd check in, hope you're all fairing well I'm all of this crazy?

I rode the UW2 to work this morning, closed the place down and promptly rode back home.

I put a little more air in the tyres today because I'm out of practice and forgot what I usually run. Ended up with the tyre rubbing on the fork arch.

I've been playing with the idea of using UW1's front wheel for a while, so I swapped it out this afternoon. The results are a lighter, lower drag setup as I kept the Chupacabra on there.

Looking forward to trying it out over the next few days...










Take care guys!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

reamer41 said:


> Beautiful bike J, glad you're digging it!
> 
> Here's a question: how did you arrive at the steeper seat angle and longer/slacker front end? Did you demo bikes with similar geometry?
> 
> ...


I was digging thru the history of this thread trying to find the geo of you UW2 frame and I came across this ol post of mine. 
I'm now riding an Alchemy Arktos 29ST. 66.1 HTA and 75.5 STA with longish reach -485mm in XL.

I can, indeed, appreciate the new school geometry. 
(Still haven't found your frame's specs.)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

reamer41 said:


> I was digging thru the history of this thread trying to find the geo of you UW2 frame and I came across this ol post of mine.
> I'm now riding an Alchemy Arktos 29ST. 66.1 HTA and 75.5 STA with longish reach -485mm in XL.
> 
> I can, indeed, appreciate the new school geometry.
> (Still haven't found your frame's specs.)


Nice bike!

Here's a recap of UW1 vs UW2 which I've never done before, it's amazing what happens when you've got all the time in the world on your hands!...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just J said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> Here's a recap of UW1 vs UW2 which I've never done before, it's amazing what happens when you've got all the time in the world on your hands!...


Excellent!
Thanks for posting those drawings! Sweet machines!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> The clearance is significantly better than the 34SC although I am currently running the 34 again because my Ripley needed the Pike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you remind me what size tire that is? I'm looking for a 29 x 3.0" fork and I like the Pike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Can you remind me what size tire that is? I'm looking for a 29 x 3.0" fork and I like the Pike.


That's a 29x3.0 Bontrager XR4 and the Pike swallows it with loads of room the spare


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> That's a 29x3.0 Bontrager XR4 and the Pike swallows it with loads of room the spare


Awesome. I thought that was what it was, but figured best to ask. Stay safe!

_BTW - I am going to post that photo in my HT thread if you don't mind to demonstrate the 29+ clearance of the Pike._


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Awesome. I thought that was what it was, but figured best to ask. Stay safe!
> 
> _BTW - I am going to post that photo in my HT thread if you don't mind to demonstrate the 29+ clearance of the Pike._


No problem at all thanks Vik!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Rekindling old passions and finding new things to do...

Today's project consisted of building the Waltworks Ultimate Warrior version 1 back up with the intention of putting some gears back on her along with some Rimpact plus+ tyre inserts that should allow me to run less tyre pressure and make things a little more comfortable.

The Rimpact inserts were so easy to fit so I'm looking forward to testing them out.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm using the time to tear down, clean, lube, & tune up all my bikes. New cables & housing, new brake pads, new chains, bleed brakes.

"The One Bike to Rule Them All" is in the stand now.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I'm using the time to tear down, clean, lube, & tune up all my bikes. New cables & housing, new brake pads, new chains, bleed brakes.
> 
> "The One Bike to Rule Them All" is in the stand now.
> 
> ...


Excellent use of the time and awesome bike!

I tidied and sorted my garage out and I'm feeling a whole lot more organised now!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> I tidied and sorted my garage out and I'm feeling a whole lot more organised now!


I'm thinkin that the Waltworks bikes are pissed cause they coulda been riding instead of watching you tidy up...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I'm thinkin that the Waltworks bikes are pissed cause they coulda been riding instead of watching you tidy up...


Ha ha UW2 has been getting plenty lately!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

UW2 posted that watching you tidy up was boring and it was time to play!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> UW2 posted that watching you tidy up was boring and it was time to play!


Hey this is no stinking eBike  steel hardtails are about as far from becoming self aware as any bike's ever going to be! Ha ha!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Today's project consisted of building the Waltworks Ultimate Warrior version 1 back up with the intention of putting some gears back on her along with some Rimpact plus+ tyre inserts that should allow me to run less tyre pressure and make things a little more comfortable.
> 
> The Rimpact inserts were so easy to fit so I'm looking forward to testing them out.


I'm running the Rimpact 29+ up front on my WW GOB (Great Orange Beast), too! Have had it installed for a couple of months and have settled on 9.3 PSI as the ultimate front tire pressure 

Wish I'd had the Rimpact sooner.

Thanks for keeping this thread running, J!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I'm running the Rimpact 29+ up front on my WW GOB (Great Orange Beast), too! Have had it installed for a couple of months and have settled on 9.3 PSI as the ultimate front tire pressure
> 
> Wish I'd had the Rimpact sooner.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread running, J!


Oh you're welcome and thank you for following it!

Love your bike!

I'm really looking forward to trying the bike out with this setup. I'll check in once I find out what pressures work.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Oh you're welcome and thank you for following it!
> 
> Love your bike!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to trying the bike out with this setup. I'll check in once I find out what pressures work.


Wish there was a LIKE button in MTBR!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

CCSS said:


> I'm running the Rimpact 29+ up front on my WW GOB (Great Orange Beast), too! Have had it installed for a couple of months and have settled on 9.3 PSI as the ultimate front tire pressure
> 
> Wish I'd had the Rimpact sooner.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this thread running, J!


That bike is sweet! So many cool Waltworks bikes on this thread. Thanks CCCS & JustJ!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> That bike is sweet! So many cool Waltworks bikes on this thread. Thanks CCCS & JustJ!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome and thank you too!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Even though Walt isn’t on MTBR anymore, I think it would be cool to have a Waltworks 27.5+/29+ thread on this forum. What say y’all? I searched but didn’t see one. I seem to remember a Walt specific thread on the 29er forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> Even though Walt isn't on MTBR anymore, I think it would be cool to have a Waltworks 27.5+/29+ thread on this forum. What say y'all? I searched but didn't see one. I seem to remember a Walt specific thread on the 29er forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't he on here anymore?...

But yeah.l, good idea!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> Isn't he on here anymore?...


https://waltworks.com/2019/11/why-isnt-walt-on-mtbr-anymore/


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> https://waltworks.com/2019/11/why-isnt-walt-on-mtbr-anymore/


Ohhhhhhh.... 

Thanks Vikb


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't had the opportunity to tinker with my setups for such a long time but today (and with the encouragement of everyone's favourite know-all LyNx)  I decided to try the 2.6" tyres that came with my wheel set when I bought it from Mikesee.

I have a new wheel set on order for UW2 so figured I may as well try this setup on this bike. Initial impressions are painful. Lol. I'm going to keep the tyres on these wheels, I might like this setup but somehow think the 2.6" tyres are definitely more suited to a full suspension bike.

Other things to note are I lost almost 1lb in rotational weight going to this setup and that obviously translates to a slightly more spritely ride on tarmac and smooth hardpack.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah. I love the 2.6s on my sus bike. But not for a hard tail.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn, that is a bummer 'bout Walt moving on.

On the 2.6 (Read 2.FTS) front, not going there with my full squish or hardtails. Anti establishment, indeed but I paid for a plusser and that's that.



Just J said:


> Hey this is no stinking eBike  steel hardtails are about as far from becoming self aware as any bike's ever going to be! Ha ha!


lol

The MiddleChild differs!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

This is just me experimenting as usual, the plus tyres will be back. 

As Reamer41 says though, I love the 2.6 on my full squish, but not on the hardtail.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to tinker with my setups for such a long time but today (and with the encouragement of everyone's favourite know-all LyNx)  I decided to try the 2.6" tyres that came with my wheel set when I bought it from Mikesee.
> 
> I have a new wheel set on order for UW2 so figured I may as well try this setup on this bike. Initial impressions are painful. Lol. I'm going to keep the tyres on these wheels, I might like this setup but somehow think the 2.6" tyres are definitely more suited to a full suspension bike.
> 
> Other things to note are I lost almost 1lb in rotational weight going to this setup and that obviously translates to a slightly more spritely ride on tarmac and smooth hardpack.


I'm all for experimenting, especially with tires. I'm obviously conditioned though, because anything les than a true 29x3 looks anemic to me anymore!

I have the same problem with my gravel bike. Anything less than true 700x45 feels harsh and looks like a road tire.

My name is 1cogfrog, and I have a tire problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Seriously? He was kicked off MTBR because he wouldn't promote ebikes?

Walt never struck me as being dishonest, so I'm thinking there's some truth to what he wrote.

So there you go, MTBR really is about advertising.



vikb said:


> https://waltworks.com/2019/11/why-isnt-walt-on-mtbr-anymore/


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> So there you go, MTBR really is about advertising.


Newsflash -- from 2005.


----------



## NJ Gator (Jul 27, 2019)

Getting back on the boards after some time off- good to see you Just J- we were in regular contact when we were sporting vintage Intense Tracers! I think my posting name was different back then but I am following your trends again- albeit with a RSD MiddleChild- HT Plus bike! Cheers and stay healthy


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

NJ Gator said:


> Getting back on the boards after some time off- good to see you Just J- we were in regular contact when we were sporting vintage Intense Tracers! I think my posting name was different back then but I am following your trends again- albeit with a RSD MiddleChild- HT Plus bike! Cheers and stay healthy


Hi! Good to hear from you again, yes your name was definitely different but I think I know who I'm talking to!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Guess what?...

She's alllliiiiiiive! (Again)

This time she's got gears!










Just finished her off tonight and had a quick pedal to make sure the gears are working well. They are and the tyres with the inserts feel interesting, I think I'm going to like this setup. It feels good to get back on Payton - The Ultimate Warrior!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, it sure is good to see Payton getting some love! Love the appearance of the Chupas cause they look like they roll fast and fun out on the trails.

Not a thing wrong with going geared again and it is easy enought o go SS on a whim.

Be safe and healthy...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

What a lovely afternoon to have a quick local pedal, although knowing that the Giant Hog Weed you can see in some of these pictures will mean that pretty much most of this place will be unrideable within a month.

First ride out in a long time on the (original) Ultimate Warrior having retired it due to realising that the back end is actually out of alignment. But that's what axels do, right? They hold things together! 

Slung some XT 12 speed gears on it yesterday and trying out the Rimpact plus tyre inserts that seem to be doing the trick. I'm running 10psi in the rear with 9 up front, the tyres feel fantastic, loads of grip even in the dusty conditions we have at the moment, the tyres are actually acting like they should and take the sting out of all but the larger hits.

I'm really happy because I'd pretty much fallen out of love with this bike when it came back from Waltworks after its seat post repair and the chain stay damage it sustained whilst there. Also running it rigid and single speed didn't help, well the loves definitely back now!

When I originally came up with the idea of having Walt build me this versatile bike, I planned on it being rigid only, relying on the big tyres, in much the same way as a Jones. I feel that the Ultimate Warrior's (probable) final incarnation has taken us back round to that blueprint.

Funny how things work out...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Glad to see it back in action and not hanging on the wall. It's unfortunate that it's had these flaws hold it back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Glad to see it back in action and not hanging on the wall. It's unfortunate that it's had these flaws hold it back. :thumbsup:


Thank you I'm also glad to see it back!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Did the alignment and CS damage get sorted or are you just overlooking them for now and not worrying about it?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Did the alignment and CS damage get sorted or are you just overlooking them for now and not worrying about it?


To be honest, I'm not going to worry about it. I did report the CS damage back to Walt when it arrived back to me and I opened the package up. I figured it probably wasn't worth talking to him about the alignment issues as a result.

I'd have to cover the cost of sending it back etc etc and it doesn't owe me anything, especially seeing as I also have UW2. I just couldn't bare to have it hang on the ceiling of my garage when it's still perfectly rideable.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Just J said:


> What a lovely afternoon to have a quick local pedal, although knowing that the Giant Hog Weed you can see in some of these pictures will mean that pretty much most of this place will be unrideable within a month.
> 
> First ride out in a long time on the (original) Ultimate Warrior having retired it due to realising that the back end is actually out of alignment. But that's what axels do, right? They hold things together!
> 
> ...


Dig the white and gold.

Reminds of a white and gold Race Inc. I was going to build in the 80's for BMX. Ended up with a blue P.K. Ripper instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Glad to see it’s back to full use, J.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Not one other bike on this forum has been down the road of experience like Payton. It is refreshing to see that bike is haunting the trails after going through so much .
No other bike has had the experiments with component changes either. This thread has been testament of your good times and not so good times, J. but here you are, back to raising hell with UW 1. Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Not one other bike on this forum has been down the road of experience like Payton. It is refreshing to see that bike is haunting the trails after going through so much .
> No other bike has had the experiments with component changes either. This thread has been testament of your good times and not so good times, J. but here you are, back to raising hell with UW 1. Awesome stuff!!


Ha ha thanks Bansh!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha thanks Bansh!


You're welcom, J.

Following this thread and the new WW thread has been good stuff.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Negan approves...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Took UW2 out for a recovery run in the rain this morning.

I'm back running the 3.0's and the Pike 130 Ultimate now and loving this setup. Still need the new wheels, having to run a tube in the back wheel now because the ding in the rim won't allow me to run tubeless anymore. What is this, 1995?! Ha ha


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pick up that beer can, J


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tubes and front derailleurs — good riddance! 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Pick up that beer can, J


I did, despite the Covids!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Tubes and front derailleurs - good riddance!
> =sParty


Yer goddamn right! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Tubes and front derailleurs - good riddance!
> =sParty


Tubes and a bush fix make sense but what the hell is a front derailleur??


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

My boredom has got the better of me today so I figured I'd see what my bikepacking gear looked like, slung on Payton...

I bought this gear about three years ago with the intention of using it at least once. Nuhuh, hasn't happened as yet...

The bike weighs 46 lbs without any food or clothes, first aid kit etc.

Why do people do this kind of thing? Why?! Lol


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> Why do people do this kind of thing? Why?! Lol












I love bike camping. The secret to my own happiness is remembering I'm out for an epic bike ride that includes some camping not an epic camping trip that includes some biking. That focuses me on the part of the trip I want to enjoy the most and leads me to get rid of all the superfluous gear that does making camping nicer, but weighs down the bike and makes it steer like a truck.

Photo shows my rig setup for a recent overnighter. We rode down some tech trails on the way home and I scored a PR on an enduro stage riding my hardtail with camping gear. 

I don't know what land access/camping options are like in the UK, but I would just find someplace close by you can ride to with a buddy and do something simple for the first time. You'll learn lots about what you like and what you don't like. Plus it's easier to make a simple trip happen than something elaborate and once you go bike camping once it's easier to get out the door the second time for something more challenging.

Obviously that'll have to wait for COVID-19 to be in the rearview mirror, but now is a great time to plan trips and you can load up your bike and ride it locally to see how it feels with camping gear and make adjustments before the first real trip. At least you can get those bags a little dirty!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> I love bike camping. The secret to my own happiness is remembering I'm out for an epic bike ride that includes some camping not an epic camping trip that includes some biking. That focuses me on the part of the trip I want to enjoy the most and leads me to get rid of all the superfluous gear that does making camping nicer, but weighs down the bike and makes it steer like a truck.
> 
> Photo shows my rig setup for a recent overnighter. We rode down some tech trails on the way home and I scored a PR on an enduro stage riding my hardtail with camping gear.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice and help, I am a total newb in terms of bikepacking, I need all the help I can get! Once we've got all of this behind us I'll meet some friends for a night, I could never see me doing multi day trips but the odd over nighter might be fun. I do need to learn to pack down though, I bought everything and probably don't need half of it.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> I could never see me doing multi day trips but the odd over nighter might be fun. I do need to learn to pack down though, I bought everything and probably don't need half of it.


Nothing wrong with doing simple overnight trips with a buddy. Could even be trips to explore pubs a bit further away from home and/or add in trains to get to fresh areas without days of riding from home. That way you can skip the cooking gear and most of the food. Just carry snacks for the day and water. Eat meals at pubs along the route.

Your setup does not look crazy. I hate stuff attached to my fork legs as it really changes how the bike handles so I'd get rid of those and try to pack the front bag with light bulky stuff so you can still get that front wheel up over obstacles. The less technical the riding the less how you pack the bike matters.

You could probably get rid of the smaller bag bags as the TT gas tank bag you have is pretty generous and you can access your DT water bottle for hydration. I like having the bar free to turn fairly tightly. Again that matters most for technical riding.

There is no really wrong way to do bikecamping other than to not leave home. So just do what seems like fun and make changes each trip to increase the smiles.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Nothing wrong with doing simple overnight trips with a buddy. Could even be trips to explore pubs a bit further away from home and/or add in trains to get to fresh areas without days of riding from home. That way you can skip the cooking gear and most of the food. Just carry snacks for the day and water. Eat meals at pubs along the route.
> 
> Your setup does not look crazy. I hate stuff attached to my fork legs as it really changes how the bike handles so I'd get rid of those and try to pack the front bag with light bulky stuff so you can still get that front wheel up over obstacles. The less technical the riding the less how you pack the bike matters.
> 
> ...


Now I like the idea of a pub trip but I do actually enjoy cooking outside, we often take a BBQ or stove out, kinda adds to the adventure for me. I could definitely try the pub thing though...

I reckon I could easily get rid of the top bag, the snack bag and the two mounted on the fork with a bit of thought. I love the Anything Cages but don't like the idea of them getting snagged on something, which is a distinct possibility. Like you say, I'd much rather have a bike that I was still able to shred on than a truck.

Hopefully I can update this thread with a bike camp story at some point... Thanks again Vic.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not sure if I've updated this thread on the current (and final?) status of UW1? Although it doesn't look like I have, so....

The gears didn't work out, I wasn't able to find a chainring with the correct offset flipped or not that would work with the new Shimano XT 12 speed so it was time to have yet another rethink. So here it is:










This will be the final rendition of The Ultimate Warrior, the Rimpact inserts have given it some nice cush, I'm running 13/14 psi in the back and 11/12 up front.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> The gears didn't work out, I wasn't able to find a chainring with the correct offset flipped or not that would work with the new Shimano XT 12...
> 
> This will be the final rendition of The Ultimate Warrior, the Rimpact inserts have given it some nice cush, I'm running 13/14 psi in the back and 11/12 up front.


Yes - rigid SS - all is right in the world!!

As happy as that makes me, I've been through the chainline gauntlet myself with my bike, and found some interesting options with Wolftooth. Using their CAMO spider I'm able to get a +4mm oval to work. Not sure exactly what you need, but I'm happy to walk you through my myriad experiments.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Yes - rigid SS - all is right in the world!!
> 
> As happy as that makes me, I've been through the chainline gauntlet myself with my bike, and found some interesting options with Wolftooth. Using their CAMO spider I'm able to get a +4mm oval to work. Not sure exactly what you need, but I'm happy to walk you through my myriad experiments.


Aah thank you, I did look at the CAMO, I'm assuming you used their P2 Reverse dished spider? The reason I didn't end up ordering was that I had just ordered a new style RF Cinch SH12 ring and wasted £70 in doing so, because their new rings cant be flipped, I ended up giving up and reverting to SS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Just J said:


> I'm not sure if I've updated this thread on the current (and final?) status of UW1? Although it doesn't look like I have, so....
> 
> The gears didn't work out, I wasn't able to find a chainring with the correct offset flipped or not that would work with the new Shimano XT 12 speed so it was time to have yet another rethink. So here it is:
> 
> ...


I dig it! Kinda makes me want a rigid SS UW from Walt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Aah thank you, I did look at the CAMO, I'm assuming you used their P2 Reverse dished spider? The reason I didn't end up ordering was that I had just ordered a new style RF Cinch SH12 ring and wasted £70 in doing so, because their new rings cant be flipped, I ended up giving up and reverting to SS.


Yep, that's exactly what I did. I feel your pain on the wasted money on rings and spiders - I have some for sale right now myself 

And bummer that the new rings can't be flipped. Is it because it screws up the tooth pattern with 12 speed? Or is it no longer physically possible (as with the annoying SRAM DM)?

Bottom line, rigid SS is the ideal outcome, so congrats!

Oh, not sure how much you weigh or your preference for tire feel, but I ran 9.2 psi in my front tire today (Cruz on an i40 with Rimpact) and it was glorious. I'm ~180 geared up.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Good to see UW1 again, J! Always marvel at the nice lines the frame has ad the compliment of orange anodized parts.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I did. I feel your pain on the wasted money on rings and spiders - I have some for sale right now myself
> 
> And bummer that the new rings can't be flipped. Is it because it screws up the tooth pattern with 12 speed? Or is it no longer physically possible (as with the annoying SRAM DM)?
> 
> ...


Yeah basically it's not physically possible on the new rings, the design isn't as streamline as the original cinch rings so they don't allow any flipping.

I'm 220 lbs and falling currently, I did experiment with 9 psi both ends and I liked it, I think I'll probably settle at around 10-11 up front with 12-13 out back.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Good to see UW1 again, J! Always marvel at the nice lines the frame has ad the compliment of orange anodized parts.


Thank you, I appreciate that. Hopefully I'll be able to keep using her for many years now.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that. Hopefully I'll be able to keep using her for many years now.


It's always a pleasure to follow the latest experiments and good things going on with the WW UW brothers! Many tests that have been brought forth have been great for the community to learn from as well. Besides, my bikes have friends across the pond!!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothing finer than a rigid SS. Just as long as I don’t have to ride it off road and/or uphill!

Haha! (Not kidding)

Also— final, really??

Are those Bontrager xr2s on there? How do you like? I was on Chronicles and not enough traction. Now on DHRII front n rear - don’t love - too stiff. 

Digging the XR4 29x2.6 on my FS Alchemy Arktos 29ST.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

reamer41 said:


> Nothing finer than a rigid SS. Just as long as I don't have to ride it off road and/or uphill!
> 
> Haha! (Not kidding)
> 
> ...


Shame on you!
My SS has words for that excuse, Mr.!!

As for final, J was buzzed when he posted that, don'tcha know!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Yeah basically it's not physically possible on the new rings, the design isn't as streamline as the original cinch rings so they don't allow any flipping.


Well that sucks. I wonder the rationale of RF? People couldn't see our logo on the flipped rings? Now we can sell more individual offset rings? Lame.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Well that sucks. I wonder the rationale of RF? People couldn't see our logo on the flipped rings? Now we can sell more individual offset rings? Lame.


As far as I can tell they're not offering any more offset options. They knew people (even manufacturers) were flipping their rings, they could have simply laser etched both sides and called it good. Lol

Here's the new ring, you'll see the problem I was met with right away...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, all I can say is RF did have a corner on the market with flexibility. Now the limitations will make it easier for folks to use other brands since they aren't flexible either. Not to mention RF's NEXT product line, I find the name repulsive since it is a Walmart bicycle brand, so that word is not permitted on or near my bikes.

Come on, RF, you guys are trying to give my bikes a complex!!

Oh yeah, J, gotta call you out on the "final" thing on Peyton, cause you know that's BS!! We know you cannot resist, brother...

For the good rings, keep an eye peeled for new old stock in bike shops you're passing by in your travels. That can help us stock up on em.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, all I can say is RF did have a corner on the market with flexibility. Now the limitations will make it easier for folks to use other brands since they aren't flexible either. Not to mention RF's NEXT product line, I find the name repulsive since it is a Walmart bicycle brand, so that word is not permitted on or near my bikes.
> 
> Come on, RF, you guys are trying to give my bikes a complex!!
> 
> Oh yeah, J, gotta call you out on the "final" thing on Peyton, cause you know that's BS!! We know you cannot resist, brother...


Ha ha nope I'm pretty much done tinkering with Payton, not because of a lack of love, but because I think we've covered it all together, it's no longer something I need to do. I've got UW2 (Maggie) for that and even she's about to see her final rendition before the next project...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha nope I'm pretty much done tinkering with Payton, not because of a lack of love, but because I think we've covered it all together, it's no longer something I need to do. I've got UW2 (Maggie) for that and even she's about to see her final rendition before the next project...


Mhmm, yup, that's right!!

We'll wait and see what you and Walt concoct next...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Mhmm, yup, that's right!!
> 
> We'll wait and see what you and Walt concoct next...


But I might not be going custom next time, I've found geometry that works even better for me, so for now, I might not have to.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> But I might not be going custom next time, I've found geometry that works even better for me, so for now, I might not have to.


That is what I found in my MiddleChild. At that point I was sorting the options for a plusser that would be playful, nimble as a flow trail ripper. Going through some of the tight, twisty trails with the banked curves in the forest on a hot day is like being on rails.

Of the builders I was looking strongly at were Walt, Quiring and Marino. Quiring had my attention for Ti, Walt and Marino for 4130.
4130 is inexpensive and easier to work with thus should have lower labor budget while Ti requires special handling in the welding process as well as cutting and threading.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Any reason you were looking at Quiring TI & not Walt TI frames?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Any reason you were looking at Quiring TI & not Walt TI frames?


Probably because Walt doesn't do Ti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Funoutside said:


> Any reason you were looking at Quiring TI & not Walt TI frames?


It has been some years since a Ti frame was absorbed into the collective.



1 cog frog said:


> Probably because Walt doesn't do Ti.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And, well, this!


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh my bad mistake, I was thinking of Walty TI frames.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> As far as I can tell they're not offering any more offset options. ...


They want users to replace the axle to adjust the chain line rather than flip the ring. Traditionally all RF rings are 3mm offset. Change the axle for the desired chainline.

Other manufactures have given us the different offsets which will come in time. I take it the absolute black 12s, which you can flip, is not correct?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> They want users to replace the axle to adjust the chain line rather than flip the ring. Traditionally all RF rings are 3mm offset. Change the axle for the desired chainline.
> 
> Other manufactures have given us the different offsets which will come in time. I take it the absolute black 12s, which you can flip, is not correct?


AB don't make a SH12 ring for Cinch cranks unfortunately.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> AB don't make a SH12 ring for Cinch cranks unfortunately.


https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-b...g-for-12spd-shimano-hyperglide-hg-plus-chain/


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-b...g-for-12spd-shimano-hyperglide-hg-plus-chain/


Well that's new! Lol


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> https://absoluteblack.cc/raceface-b...g-for-12spd-shimano-hyperglide-hg-plus-chain/


Thank you by the way. But alas, I'm hitting so many stumbling blocks with UW1 nowadays that I honestly feel it's time to just keep her SS and rigid and let her enjoy a lighter pace. It's a pity the same can't be said of me when I'm trying to ride her up my local hills though! SS is hard.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SS makes you strong fast, J! 

On the chainring front, there are a host of em out there in various configurations that can be had, money that RF evidently doesn't want...


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

fwiw, after another 2 race face next crank cracks (out of warranty) in the last couple months, ive gone to hollowgram cranks. in most cases 25g per crank more for the si model, and there are 0 ish mm offset rings from cannondale and one-up that end up the same chainline as superboost+ ie flipped on race face cinch. its a stiffer crank too, which helps. there is also the wolftooth camo fat caad carrier, but the bolt circle is such that if you have very tight clearance on the stays (like i do) the 'nubs' that have the female thread are too proud to fit. fsa rings are also hollowgram fit and are 3mm offset but use a spacer to achieve boost non interchangeability on their set up. i dont know how easily they would flip but it might work. i also have absolute black round rings at around 5.5mm offset, that do flip, but this would give a real wide chainline. if you cold use a narrower axle, youd be golden and run a narrower Q.

ive been collecting info re all the chainine fits etc as i have 2 bikes that require a flipped cinch set up on a 149.5 axle for a 177 rear end, what Sam at Naked calls Roost - and atmo, its the way forward (for bandy legged folk like me at least). ~


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> fwiw, after another 2 race face next crank cracks (out of warranty) in the last couple months, ive gone to hollowgram cranks. in most cases 25g per crank more for the si model, and there are 0 ish mm offset rings from cannondale and one-up that end up the same chainline as superboost+ ie flipped on race face cinch. its a stiffer crank too, which helps. there is also the wolftooth camo fat caad carrier, but the bolt circle is such that if you have very tight clearance on the stays (like i do) the 'nubs' that have the female thread are too proud to fit. fsa rings are also hollowgram fit and are 3mm offset but use a spacer to achieve boost non interchangeability on their set up. i dont know how easily they would flip but it might work. i also have absolute black round rings at around 5.5mm offset, that do flip, but this would give a real wide chainline. if you cold use a narrower axle, youd be golden and run a narrower Q.
> 
> ive been collecting info re all the chainine fits etc as i have 2 bikes that require a flipped cinch set up on a 149.5 axle for a 177 rear end, what Sam at Naked calls Roost - and atmo, its the way forward (for bandy legged folk like me at least). ~


Aah fantastic thank you for the info!

So is there a particular crank I should be looking at?


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/components-c9/chainsets-cranks-c70/hollowgram-si-crankarm-p23609

id go with these - its the best price on the arms you will find other than ebay/used. you'll also need to get the bolts, and a spider lockring and wave washer and a number of spacers (including the 0.5mm ones). you can use the cinch axles fine. what confused me initlaly is that the ring to crank alignment and where they sit on the taper is different between race face and hollowgram. off the bike id been measuring up and thought id need a flipped ring, but you dont, for superboost plus type spacing, generaly, you need a fat caad or 0-ish offset ring.

if it helps - i run a king pressfit 30 bb in a custom errr...100ish mm shell. and i can tell you the spacers i use. wheels manufactuirng, race face and various others sell spacers too...i end up with just a couple of 2.5mm spacers on the non drive side and the wave washer then the drive side has somethign like one or two of the 0.5mm...

ive been using the one-up swicth with a 30tooth oval with my shimano 11-46. its been great. overall weight is a bit more than a race face set up but i suspect they will be a bit more resilient...we're talking 50g if ring is like for like.

remind me what your set up is? walt often uses a cut cylinder for a yoke and can cram 29+ and short tays in on boost spacing iirc?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll second (sort of) what dRjOn said on the hollowgram stuff.
while I have yet to complete my hollowgram conversion, I have also been collecting parts to go this route for the light weight/adjustability of it. Good options, solid parts, light to very lightweight setup.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Redlands R&C said:


> I'll second (sort of) what dRjOn said on the hollowgram stuff.
> while I have yet to complete my hollowgram conversion, I have also been collecting parts to go this route for the light weight/adjustability of it. Good options, solid parts, light to very lightweight setup.


good on you! im going to push this as an alternative as its cheaper than race face damn close in weight and if more folk use it the ring choice might increase - id love a simple DM ring (other than the cannondale one) to use....its a shame the mono sync carbon ti ones arent available at the mo'.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjon - thank you very much for your insights on this, would love to see your findings on this thread or another if you have time at some point, assuming you haven’t already? I do like RF stuff, but if we can get this done cheaper for a reasonable weight then I’m all for it, especially given that I know I’ve been pretty lucky with my cranks thus far... Always in the back of my mind, what happens when they well and truly move on from flipped rings etc which is why I stipulated that we weren’t tied into RF on my UW2 build (I just need to run 0mm offset rings)...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I should have mentioned - one-up do a switch ring that is cinch, super boost and 12 speed shimano compatible, if you want to try it.

https://uk.oneupcomponents.com/collections/chainrings-1/products/switch-cinch?variant=31728975511687

they seem good rings, with excellent retention and no creaking. might be of use....let me know if I can help out with any Hollowgram info.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

dRjOn said:


> I should have mentioned - one-up do a switch ring that is cinch, super boost and 12 speed shimano compatible, if you want to try it.
> 
> https://uk.oneupcomponents.com/collections/chainrings-1/products/switch-cinch?variant=31728975511687
> 
> they seem good rings, with excellent retention and no creaking. might be of use....let me know if I can help out with any Hollowgram info.


I didn't know that One Up made one too, I like their switch rings and have used them on UW1 in the past.

Thanks again, I'm sure I'll be in touch in regard to the Hollowgram info.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ride out on UW2 this morning. Wet mode.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Soggy J rides bikes! 

Had a ride today that was hot n dry! Good to see the WW tribe is going strong, J.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Soggy J rides bikes!
> 
> Had a ride today that was hot n dry! Good to see the WW tribe is going strong, J.


Ha ha thanks, I'm actually averaging 74 mtb miles a week at the moment but mainly Ibis (and dry) ones!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The WW's are plotting, J...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Swung my leg over this girl yesterday and enjoyed ever minute of the quick urban ride we did.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Swung my leg over this girl yesterday and enjoyed ever minute of the quick urban ride we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah you did!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's about time, J!! That work of art is very photogenic.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I did a cursory search, but what is the price on the Ultimate frame? Is it 2k like the other MTB? Would that price be with the fork & anything else or just frame?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Funoutside said:


> I did a cursory search, but what is the price on the Ultimate frame? Is it 2k like the other MTB? Would that price be with the fork & anything else or just frame?


Im not sure what Walt is charging at the moment, you're best getting in touch with him.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> I did a cursory search, but what is the price on the Ultimate frame? Is it 2k like the other MTB? Would that price be with the fork & anything else or just frame?


Yep - the UW frame is just another MTB frame for Walt. And you can add/delete any details that you want. For example, mine has the curved top tube, regular boost vs 157, and no braze ons for shifter cables. All the same price.

And yes, the fork is a separate charge, but less when purchased with a frame.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Good to know. I take the fork can be customized a bit, say mounting points for a rando rack?


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Funoutside said:


> Good to know. I take the fork can be customized a bit, say mounting points for a rando rack?


Yep - you can customize the fork. I think the only thing Walt upcharges for is a ridiculous number of mounting points. I wanna say like 20!


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Can I play? Mine has space for 3.0 tires, but for now is shod in 2.6 (super boost spacing). The paint is a bass boat black and purple/pink sparkle. Onyx hubs/Flow rims, 12 speed shimano mix, 120 step cast fork. Curved top tube for standover. Rack attachment points for bikepacking with a rack instead of seatbag (thanks for the inspiration Vik!).


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

sherpaxc said:


> Can I play? Mine has space for 3.0 tires, but for now is shod in 2.6 (super boost spacing). The paint is a bass boat black and purple/pink sparkle. Onyx hubs/Flow rims, 12 speed shimano mix, 120 step cast fork. Curved top tube for standover. Rack attachment points for bikepacking with a rack instead of seatbag (thanks for the inspiration Vik!).
> View attachment 1369381
> 
> 
> View attachment 1369383


Oh I really like that! The colour scheme looks great and I bet it's a tonne of fun, thanks for sharing!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

sherpaxc said:


> Can I play?
> View attachment 1369381


Looking good. Enjoy the new ride. :thumbsup:

Drop some photos when you have her loaded up for touring.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So 'tis hardtail season around these parts right now and I've been locked down again so what better time to get things dialled and ready to start getting rad in the mud again?










I've recently taken delivery of the new wheels for UW2.

WTB KOM Light i40 rims
Hope pro 4 evo hubs, their new Superboost 157mm rear
DT Swiss comp spokes and nipples

Another workhorse of a wheelset but they'll work well in our conditions for many years.










I've also swapped the 3.0 tyres for 2.8 Rekons. I've wanted to try them for a while because I've never been happy with the mud clearance on the 34 SC fork. There's plenty of clearance now though and I'm getting on with the narrower tyres really well.

Not sure if I mentioned it before but I swapped the dropper and shift levers for PNW matching ones. 










Anyway, I'm hoping to get a nice ride in this weekend...

Oh one more thing... Something else happened recently...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dammit, J! House arrest??? 

What's that blue thing?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Dammit, J! House arrest???
> 
> What's that blue thing?


Feels like it Bansh!

That blue thing is a Stif Squatch

29 x 2.6"

78° STA

64° HA

480mm reach

450mm ST

430mm CS

80mm BB Drop equating to 293mm BB height...

I saw the numbers and had to have one as aside from the BB height, it's exactly where I'd go if I built UW3...

Just finished building it this morning so looking forward to riding it.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

UW2 looks good, & the Squatch is very nice! I’m curious, do you run any kind of rear fender in “mud season”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> UW2 looks good, & the Squatch is very nice! I'm curious, do you run any kind of rear fender in "mud season"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Occasionally I'll run a Crud Catcher rear fender type mud guard. I think there are some pics somewhere on here but I'll try to find and repost.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> UW2 looks good, & the Squatch is very nice! I'm curious, do you run any kind of rear fender in "mud season"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Feels like it Bansh!
> 
> That blue thing is a Stif Squatch
> 
> ...


I had a close call with COOTIES 19... My brother contracted it and let me know. I promptly did the voluntary house arrest. My physician ordered testing and a 10 day stint. At least I could hang out with six RSD's and take some backcountry trails.

I think I'm liking the appearance of that blue thing! It's purdy and looks pithy enough for some rowdy time. Only thing I wanna change is the 2.6's for 3.0hyeah!

Between the WW's and the Stif, you have some nice hardware, Mr.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I had a close call with COOTIES 19... My brother contracted it and let me know. I promptly did the voluntary house arrest. My physician ordered testing and a 10 day stint. At least I could hang out with six RSD's and take some backcountry trails.
> 
> I think I'm liking the appearance of that blue thing! It's purdy and looks pithy enough for some rowdy time. Only thing I wanna change is the 2.6's for 3.0hyeah!
> 
> Between the WW's and the Stif, you have some nice hardware, Mr.


Aside from having to be tested for "cooties 19" this week (negative!) we've thankfully remained unaffected apart from the nationwide lockdowns enforced on us. It's harder this time round as the weather is so bad but I have a good home gym setup and I'm heading towards my goal weight and fitness at the moment thanks mainly to Peloton! 

I'm liking 2.6" on a hardtail at the moment, it feels a bit vague on my Ibis Ripley so I went to 2.35 on that bike but I'm testing cushcore on this Squatch frame, experimenting with pressures and so far so good. The way I figure, it might just be a good fit for me going forward.

Of course I still love my 3.0" tyres and I'm still loving the Waltworks, always will. I still have the idea of a 29 plus full suspension from either Walt or Lenz one day too...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, my testing came back negative, thankfully. 

Onward with bikes... I too have been pondering a 29+ FS. 3.0 is my target size although, they are in short supply these days. Fortunately, to scratch that itch, there is the Wildcat. 
Most of my riding is loose terrain 70%, 20% hardpack, 10% tarmac. We all know that plussers are allergic to tarmac!

And, those WW's, awesome bikes. Also like Vikb's Cotic thread. Some nice frames are out there lately, not that they are on par with WW or Quiring.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

First of all, I love that both of you (especially BansheeRune) dig "real 29+" as much as I do!

Second, speaking of sweet 29er frames that'll fit 3.0 out back, what do you guys think about the Myth Talos?

https://mythcycles.com/bikes/talos/

My interest is definitely piqued....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> First of all, I love that both of you (especially BansheeRune) dig "real 29+" as much as I do!
> 
> Second, speaking of sweet 29er frames that'll fit 3.0 out back, what do you guys think about the Myth Talos?
> 
> ...


Those things look sweet, I'd definitely be speaking to Myth if I were in the market for another custom plus bike.

Hey, I still love real 29+ as much as anybody, but you also know what I'm like for exhausting my options! Ha ha.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, my testing came back negative, thankfully.
> 
> Onward with bikes... I too have been pondering a 29+ FS. 3.0 is my target size although, they are in short supply these days. Fortunately, to scratch that itch, there is the Wildcat.
> Most of my riding is loose terrain 70%, 20% hardpack, 10% tarmac. We all know that plussers are allergic to tarmac!
> ...


I've also been looking at the Wildcat recently, that thing has got to be the best value for money proper FS frame out there!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Hey, I still love real 29+ as much as anybody, but you also know what I'm like for exhausting my options! Ha ha.


Oh, we know  I'll keep on living vicariously thru you, J!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> 80mm BB Drop equating to 293mm BB height...
> 
> ... aside from the BB height, it's exactly where I'd go if I built UW3...


Cool new bike you've got there, J! Your comment above leaves me curious - what BB height would you prefer? Thx.
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Oh, we know  I'll keep on living vicariously thru you, J!


Ha ha ha oh I've been so good lately too, I'm sorry I will try harder.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Cool new bike you've got there, J! Your comment above leaves me curious - what BB height would you prefer? Thx.
> =sParty


Hey sParty, glad you like it! Hmm I don't know, something where I don't wear 5mm off my eewing's during each ride?!!  Seriously though, UW1 is 323mm and UW2 320mm, I always felt these measurements were ideal. We'll see how I get on with the Stif...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, Ccss, SpartyinWI and I will take the three bikes out for the day...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I busted out the Mucky Nutz rear fender out for a short wet moors blast this morning on Maggie (UW2) and loved every minute of it.

The Rekon 2.8 tyres felt fantastic actually, far better in the mud than I expected, predictable with great cornering traction, I'm very impressed and even moreso with the mud clearance on the front of the bike now.

Coming from riding my Ripley with its 76° seat angle back to the Waltworks with its 74° was a shock. I felt the front end wandering on climbs more than I ever have, I suppose it's something I'll get used to again that's all. As some of you will remember, I did want a steeper STA when we made UW2 but sadly it wasn't to be. Looking back at the bikes numbers show that it's geometry is still very relevant, but not as progressive as I would have liked, that's where the Stif Squatch comes in though...

I still love this bike (and plus tyres!) very much, it was a blast everywhere today!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've managed to get a few rides in on both Payton (UW1) and Maggie (UW2) recently.

Although UW1 requires a completely different approach that it would have previously with its one gear and rigid forks it's still a lot of fun when you grab it by the scruff of its neck.

UW1 is still very fun and capable of course and both bikes' slack (or traditional) seat tube angles feel strange when coming from an Ibis Ripley or my new Stif Squatch. This morning I almost felt like I was on a size smaller bike than I'm now used to!

The plus tyres really come into their own this time of year and I had a blast.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, lookin good, Mr.!! 

I can understand the foreign feeling after settling in on a different geometry for a while. 
It seems I have learned that the steep STA is not for me however, they are serving many quite well. 
I have a better cadence from a slack STA and a severe power loss on a steep angle. Just my methodology and physique, I suppose.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, lookin good, Mr.!!
> 
> I can understand the foreign feeling after settling in on a different geometry for a while.
> It seems I have learned that the steep STA is not for me however, they are serving many quite well.
> I have a better cadence from a slack STA and a severe power loss on a steep angle. Just my methodology and physique, I suppose.


Thanks Bansh!

Yeah I know a few people that have said similar to you but as you say it's probably the differences between how we're all made up. I get on well with a steeper STA but know other guys that can't get away with them.

It's all silly and relative though because a year or two ago UW2 felt steeper and progressive compared to other bikes to me. Crazy how things change...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks Bansh!
> 
> Yeah I know a few people that have said similar to you but as you say it's probably the differences between how we're all made up. I get on well with a steeper STA but know other guys that can't get away with them.
> 
> It's all silly and relative though because a year or two ago UW2 felt steeper and progressive compared to other bikes to me. Crazy how things change...


If you had a fleet that was comprised of various STA's and you chose one from the lineup to ride for a week, then switch to another after daily rides on the first bike, ya, it would feel rather alien. Suddenly being able to spin up or negotiate a feature might not be a "clear" but a practice session would break out.

I view the STA as I do ignition timing specifications between manufacturers. Set incorrectly and the car falls on its face when you put your foot down however, set correctly and you put some leg in it and it hauls ass! Hell, it might just light em up!! Fun Factor achieved, advance to hard mode...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Your posts never fail to inspire, J -- thanks for this.

I gotta say you make that bike look small. 
Have fun,
=sParty


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> If you had a fleet that was comprised of various STA's and you chose one from the lineup to ride for a week, then switch to another after daily rides on the first bike, ya, it would feel rather alien. Suddenly being able to spin up or negotiate a feature might not be a "clear" but a practice session would break out.
> 
> I view the STA as I do ignition timing specifications between manufacturers. Set incorrectly and the car falls on its face when you put your foot down however, set correctly and you put some leg in it and it hauls ass! Hell, it might just light em up!! Fun Factor achieved, advance to hard mode...


Love the STA = ignition timing metaphor. Lord knows my '65 Triumph TR4 needs all the help it can get firing up...

I just ordered an Esker Japhy, so looking forward to trying out the steeper STA for myself. Even though I'll be SS, so it's all relative.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Love the STA = ignition timing metaphor. Lord knows my '65 Triumph TR4 needs all the help it can get firing up...
> 
> I just ordered an Esker Japhy, so looking forward to trying out the steeper STA for myself. Even though I'll be SS, so it's all relative.


Oh I'll be looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Jalphy!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Oh I'll be looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Jalphy!!


As shall I. It looks very interesting.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Oh I'll be looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Jalphy!!


Me three! :thumbsup:


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Holy Ultimate Warrior epiphany - 27.5x3.8 is amazing! I received my UW in April '18, and have been running 29x3.25 the entire time. Until today.

Backstory, I recently ordered an Esker Japhy and decided I'll run that with the Bonty Line Pro 40 29er wheelset I'd been running on the WW. Which was the perfect excuse to finally try 27.5x3.8.

Ordered a set of 27.5 Line Pro 40s (seriously under rated and amazing bang-for-the-buck wheelset IMO) and a pair of Hodags. Installed tires and rotors and everything lined up perfectly.


























Running same gearing (30x20) as I was with the 29er 3.25s.

Impressions:

1) Acceleration is off the charts. The Hodags are barely heavier than the Crux and Dozer they're replacing, and the wheelset is lighter (about 1660g).
2) Really nimble/playful
3) Killer traction! I could actually hear the tires making the sound that gym shoes make on the gym floor!
4) I can go way lower with pressure. Ran 9.8psi front and 10psi rear. Dumped some pressure in the front at the end of the ride and came home with 7.7 psi. Can go lower. Especially when I add a Rimpact.
5) I lost 16mm of bike height, which I can feel in pedal strikes and in rollover. But nowhere near as impactful as I feared. I'm running 170s and will probably go with 165s.
6) That 16mm lower bike is bizarrely very perceptible going under low branches...
7) I can feel the decrease in centrifugal force with the smaller diameter wheels, so a bit less stability, but the nimbleness makes up for it.

Just J - you didn't stick with the 27.5x3.8s for very long. How come?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CCSS, good on ya for the experiment and now you see the light... Ride into the light!!

Being a beanpole, I can run 5 PSI and not even consider pool noodles! 

Now, I'll be neighborly and open the beer for your bike and supply a straw.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

CCSS said:


> Holy Ultimate Warrior epiphany - 27.5x3.8 is amazing!
> Running same gearing (30x20) as I was with the 29er 3.25s.
> 
> Impressions:
> ...


I still think this is my favorite wheel size for SS use in my local terrain. To me it's like the perfect blend of a light fat setup and 29+. I've went wider and have been playing with 27.5x4.5, but I think I may be headed back to the B fat light side of things for the SS.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Just J - you didn't stick with the 27.5x3.8s for very long. How come?


It all looks and sounds awesome there!

So I REALLY liked the 27.5x3.8" setup, I even went as far to say that it was my second most preferred setup BUT I personally felt 29x3.0" was the ultimate setup for me. It's definitely something I'd be interested in revisiting though...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Absolutely terrible conditions out today. Got some nice riding done on UW2 though...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My ass, J, the conditions are just fine... Snow is fallin', the Mayor and Sarge III are ready to go out and slip and slide on fresh powder...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> My ass, J, the conditions are just fine... Snow is fallin', the Mayor and Sarge III are ready to go out and slip and slide on fresh powder...


 the axle deep mud when I was done taking photos and just wanted to get my own ass on some seat warmers would beg to differ!

I'd do anything for some snow instead of rain right now!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> the axle deep mud when I was done taking photos and just wanted to get my own ass on some seat warmers would beg to differ!
> 
> I'd do anything for some snow instead of rain right now!


Dammit, J!! You're doin it wrong!


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been watching the thread for quite a while now, and have nothing to say apart from being jealous about the scenery; roughly where in the UK are you J?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

satanas said:


> I've been watching the thread for quite a while now, and have nothing to say apart from being jealous about the scenery; roughly where in the UK are you J?


Ha ha thanks, I'm in North Yorkshire it does have some very beautiful areas


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Ha ha thanks, I'm in North Yorkshire it does have some very beautiful areas


And the historic locations in your pics are awesome, J.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, we are blessed with a very varied history. Next time I’m out I’ll shoot some pics of a local iron-age village for you...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks, we are blessed with a very varied history. Next time I'm out I'll shoot some pics of a local iron-age village for you...


Gotta love the hysterical stuff, um, historical stuff, J. I also follow Coastkid71 since his blog is loaded with additional historic sites. Always an excellent way to see such rich heritage and historic places as they are today and ponder the goings on of their day. Keep it going, J. And doing it with a WW bike, how ever so kewl to do the deed with such awesome transportation!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just checking in on you guys and to update you…. The Stif didn’t last long, turns out 2.6” tyres and Cushcore were no match for the big 3 point oh’s in the end! I enjoyed the frame’s compliance but not the low BB and I think perhaps that STA on occasions was a little too much on a hard tail. Awesome bike but no match for the Ultimate Warriors! 

Speaking of which, I feel the need for an update on UW1…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, that is not how the little blue pill works...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, that is not how the little blue pill works...


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Time for UW1 to get back rowdy!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, this thread has been a staple for some time. Hope to see more activity here in the near, near future.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Just checking in on you guys and to update you&#8230;. The Stif didn't last long, turns out 2.6" tyres and Cushcore were no match for the big 3 point oh's in the end! I enjoyed the frame's compliance but not the low BB and I think perhaps that STA on occasions was a little too much on a hard tail. Awesome bike but no match for the Ultimate Warriors!
> 
> Speaking of which, I feel the need for an update on UW1&#8230;


Do it! Mine is now 27.5x3.8 (haven't installed Rimpacts yet, but have 'em in the garage), switched to 165mm cranks and installed a shiny new fork (thanks, Walt).

And agree - 2.6 ain't 3.0 (or 3.25)!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Do it! Mine is now 27.5x3.8 (haven't installed Rimpacts yet, but have 'em in the garage), switched to 165mm cranks and installed a shiny new fork (thanks, Walt).
> 
> And agree - 2.6 ain't 3.0 (or 3.25)!


That's pretty much exactly what I'm thinking. Or maybe 26x4"&#8230;


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's UW2 from today's camp out ride. It's still an awesome bike to ride, I love the trophy truck nature of just hitting and bouncing off features. Such a fun machine&#8230;













































I am considering putting gears (probably Sram GX) back on UW1 and I'd like another wheelset building for her too, 27.5x3.8 was always my second preferred setup but I'm wondering if 26x4" would fit as mentioned earlier. I'm also toying with the idea of a Bomber Z2 fork and another dropper post to make it truly trail worthy again. Swapping between UW1 and UW2 and there's just something about Payton, whether it's rose tinted memories or what I'm not sure&#8230;


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just J said:


> I am considering putting gears (probably Sram GX) back on UW1 and I'd like another wheelset building for her too, 27.5x3.8 was always my second preferred setup but I'm wondering if 26x4" would fit as mentioned earlier. I'm also toying with the idea of a Bomber Z2 fork and another dropper post to make it truly trail worthy again. Swapping between UW1 and UW2 and there's just something about Payton, whether it's rose tinted memories or what I'm not sure&#8230;


Tough choices about configuring bikes and which-components-to-buy are good problems to have, eh J. 
Good to see you back here & read your UW updates. UW2 appears rightly dialed... and fun. 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Tough choices about configuring bikes and which-components-to-buy are good problems to have, eh J.
> Good to see you back here & read your UW updates. UW2 appears rightly dialed... and fun.
> =sParty


Hey sParty, good to hear from you!

Yes, which components are available right now is another matter however. On all honesty though, we're still recovering after lockdown so I'm not sure which of these changes will be made first, we shall see&#8230;


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, the second pic is something only a plusser like that can cause! The Cheshire cat grin... Way to go and glad to see pix and words once again in here. 
That is awesome that going between the two UW's has you torn on which to ride. Rose glasses? Ha!! Payton made some fantastic memories come to be. Good place to be, needless to say.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I'm thinking. Or maybe 26x4"&#8230;





Just J said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I'm thinking. Or maybe 26x4"&#8230;


First off, I love how your UW2 and my UW1 are inverse silver/orange images 










I'd love to follow your 26x4 adventure, J!

I've learned quite a bit over the last six months with the conversion from 28x3.25 to 27.5x3.8 on my UW. Honestly, I'm not sure 26x4 would work for me.

I recently discovered half link chains (using the KMC HL710 and now have my wheel basically slammed with this setup, and I probably couldn't get a 26x4 to fit in the sweet spot of the yoke. I have paragon rockers, though, so less adjustability than sliders (if you have those).

Keep us posted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> First off, I love how your UW2 and my UW1 are inverse silver/orange images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours looks so cool! 

You're thought echo my concerns too, I don't think 26 will fit in my yoke either. Might see if I can find a wheel to try&#8230;


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, I believe CCSS's bike will drink your suds if you aren't attentive... Beware, Payton might just do the same!


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Just wanted to give a heads up in case people are reading in here, my Waltworks Ultimate Warrior (built around the same time as the bike this thread is about) is going to be for sale in a couple of weeks. Frame only and a frame bag optional.

If you're ~5' 9" it's going to be a perfect fit. It's built around a 120-130mm fork with room for 27.5 * 3.8 in the back. Modern geo (68 hta, 610mm ett, 415-430mm paragon slider stays)

I'm going to be moving to a 130mm/100mm travel full suspension for my bikepacking/backup bike, and I can't justify 3 bikes, so the WW has to go 

edit: good point below on the "desperate for a groupset". I'll sell it with an XX1 shifter, 2 derailleurs, and couple of XX1/X01 cassettes as well, since I'm moving to Shimano 12spd on the new bike


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

trhoppe said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up in case people are reading in here, my Waltworks Ultimate Warrior (built around the same time as the bike this thread is about) is going to be for sale in a couple of weeks. Frame only and a frame bag optional.
> 
> If you're ~5' 9" it's going to be a perfect fit. It's built around a 120-130mm fork with room for 27.5 * 3.8 in the back. Modern geo (68 hta, 610mm ett, 415-430mm paragon slider stays)
> 
> I'm going to be moving to a 130mm/100mm travel full suspension for my bikepacking/backup bike, and I can't justify 3 bikes, so the WW has to go


Good luck with the sale from me and the original who enjoyed a quick ride out yesterday and is desperate for a GX groupset !


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

trhoppe said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up in case people are reading in here, my Waltworks Ultimate Warrior (built around the same time as the bike this thread is about) is going to be for sale in a couple of weeks. Frame only and a frame bag optional.
> 
> If you're ~5' 9" it's going to be a perfect fit. It's built around a 120-130mm fork with room for 27.5 * 3.8 in the back. Modern geo (68 hta, 610mm ett, 415-430mm paragon slider stays)
> 
> ...


How much are looking to sell it for?


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no idea. $2200 + 6 months wait for a new frame, so maybe like $1500 including the drivetrain stuffs (cassettes are well worn, but shifter/derailleur/etc are real good)


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

trhoppe said:


> Just wanted to give a heads up in case people are reading in here, my Waltworks Ultimate Warrior (built around the same time as the bike this thread is about) is going to be for sale in a couple of weeks. Frame only and a frame bag optional.
> 
> If you're ~5' 9" it's going to be a perfect fit. It's built around a 120-130mm fork with room for 27.5 * 3.8 in the back. Modern geo (68 hta, 610mm ett, 415-430mm paragon slider stays)


Pictures, please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey guys, let's not turn J's thread into a buy/sell thing. Please start a new thread or buy a classified. Thanks.
=sParty


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Yup, just wanted to pique some interest as lots of people watch this thread that could be interested in the bike. I'll do a classifieds post in a few days when I clean it up and post plenty of pics


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Hey guys, let's not turn J's thread into a buy/sell thing. Please start a new thread or buy a classified. Thanks.
> =sParty


Late to the party, sParty?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys

I’m thinking about selling both UW1 & 2, priorities have changed over the past 18 months or so and I think now might be the time to go down to a one bike garage. 

If any of you are interested please let me know and we can chat. 

I’m not sure what I’m going to ask for the bikes as yet but you all know how meticulous I’ve been over the specs etc and yes the seat posts have been greased! Lol.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Just J said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm thinking about selling both UW1 & 2, priorities have changed over the past 18 months or so and I think now might be the time to go down to a one bike garage.
> 
> ...


Hrmmmm, email sent.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh


Just J said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm thinking about selling both UW1 & 2, priorities have changed over the past 18 months or so and I think now might be the time to go down to a one bike garage.
> 
> ...


 Oh my...
So who get the job as Just J's bike in that one bike garage??


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh my...
> So who get the job as Just J's bike in that one bike garage??


I know! I'm in a little bit of shock. I hope the "one bike" isn't ePayton 2.0 

Just J - we're going to miss you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I know! I'm in a little bit of shock. I hope the "one bike" isn't ePayton 2.0
> 
> Just J - we're going to miss you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not gone yet! Ha ha.

I most certainly won't be on an ebike though!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh my...
> So who get the job as Just J's bike in that one bike garage??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Dammit, J!!! That coulda been another Waltworx...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nice! Let’s hear about it!
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparticus said:


> Nice! Let's hear about it!
> =sParty


Sorry SParty, this completely slipped my mind to do?!

It's an Ibis Ripley V4, 120mm out back and 130mm on a Trust Message Fork, full XTR everything, one up post, guide, synchros one price bar and stem combo, ergonomic grips and saddle. DT Swiss XMC1200 wheels with Maxxis WT Tyres. It's a quick bike, everywhere.

However normal business has resumed and although I tested the waters in the prospect of selling the WW's sense ensued and I've decided to keep both bikes. I want to change things up though when stock allows and I've even gone and entered this:



https://moorsonehundred.com/



It would make sense to ride a WW right?!&#8230;


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, that sounds like a top notch event. Hope it goes off without issue seeing as how everything has been postponed over the last who knows how long. Best times to ya!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, all sounds top notch. Way to go! Looking forward to a photo laden thread chronicling the event once it’s done. Sounds terrific. Glad to hear you’re keeping the twins. 
=sParty


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll be sure to post something after the event


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Whew, all is right in the universe again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> I've even gone and entered this:
> 
> 
> 
> https://moorsonehundred.com/


A friend of a friend is one of the originators/organisers... a great ride by all accounts.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> A friend of a friend is one of the originators/organisers... a great ride by all accounts.


I'm looking forward to it, should be fun.

With that in mind I've been in the garage, swapping tyres around again and have realised that before I start arsing a round with tyres or other hardtail frames again I really should just tell-read what I've written in this thread!

The XR2's (no inserts )are back on the bike and are as much of a revelation to me as they were in 2016! Other 3.0" tyres seem to deaden the bike, make it more uncomfortable and less lively. The XR2's just feel right, I don't even recall running them front and rear on this bike actually but I'm glad I am now.

This is now making me re-evaluate which bike I'll be using for the Moors100&#8230;


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Just J said:


> The XR2's (no inserts )are back on the bike and are as much of a revelation to me as they were in 2016! Other 3.0" tyres seem to deaden the bike, make it more uncomfortable and less lively. The XR2's just feel right


Got some of those on my Unit... very nice fast rolling tires.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

More options&#8230;



















Removed the Fox 34 SC and fitted the rigid Waltworks fork from UW1.

I'm going to see if I can get away with this setup for a longer ride, 100 miles is a long way and I'm not used to rigid bikes however&#8230;


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Doesn't match!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Redlands R&C said:


> Doesn't match!


It used to!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, the Guiness holders on the fork will carry the equivalent of two ham sammiches!

The curiosity on tires is if Bonty was as generous with volume on the XR as they were with the original Chupa. 
Now, the bike... Love the hell outta that Waltworx made frame along with the groovy orange component selection still, to this day! Just says adventure in a very exquisite way.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> The curiosity on tires is if Bonty was as generous with volume on the XR as they were with the original Chupa.


Exact same size as the Chupa. I can't remember now if they actually changed the casing at all or if it was just the name change.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, the Guiness holders on the fork will carry the equivalent of two ham sammiches!
> 
> The curiosity on tires is if Bonty was as generous with volume on the XR as they were with the original Chupa.
> Now, the bike... Love the hell outta that Waltworx made frame along with the groovy orange component selection still, to this day! Just says adventure in a very exquisite way.


Thanks Bansh, must say I'm really loving the bike too!

Samiches make everything better, right?!&#8230;


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

nitrousjunky said:


> Exact same size as the Chupa. I can't remember now if they actually changed the casing at all or if it was just the name change.


Just a name change as far as I can see.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks Bansh, must say I'm really loving the bike too!
> 
> Samiches make everything better, right?!&#8230;


What doesn't go good with a sammich or three?
Back to the Waltworx rideable art! Glad to see the renewed friendship going on, J. Wouldn't be right without the WW bikes carousing the region.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to break it to you all but in the end I decided to use the Ripley this past weekend. Because I didn't really know what I was getting myself into, I chose the reliable, comfort, speed and efficiency but a contributing factor was just that both the Waltworks need some TLC that I just couldn't give them in the time I had.

The ride ended up being 99.8miles and almost 11,000ft of climbing over 2 days. I'm beat!

The Rip was fantastic but I will be using a WW next time and oh yes, there will be a next time as we've got unfinished business to be had!&#8230;


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

You used a Ripley? Does that mean there were Aliens present on your ride?!? Pics or it didn't happen!👽


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J has earned a demerit...


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Just J has earned a demerit...


Just need to photochop the UW into that photo and then the natural order will be restored....


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Just need to photochop the UW into that photo and then the natural order will be restored....


Indeed!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So in a vain effort to redeem myself somewhat I have been back in the garage and playing with setups. Part of me realised that I probably should have taken the Waltworks on my bikepacking trip but I favoured the faster, more comfortable bike…  

I’ve all but retired Payton now, she’s completely stripped, as we’ve been tinkering with her over the months I’ve come to realise that she’s probably too far gone, she came back from her last trip home out of alignment and dented, I’d have to spend some money on getting her back to former glory. It’s time to remember what was rather than think about what could have been. 

So Maggie is trying out her fork! Ouch my wrists! 

Had a fantastic and adventurous morning together though, I’ve also put the XR2/Chups back on her and she’s perfect! 

It was great to get back out again and nice to by almost completely analogue in a world where 8/10 bikes are now ebikes in my locality…


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> I’ve all but retired Payton now, she’s completely stripped, as we’ve been tinkering with her over the months I’ve come to realise that she’s probably too far gone, *she came back from her last trip home out of alignment and dented*, I’d have to spend some money on getting her back to former glory. It’s time to remember what was rather than think about what could have been.


I thought I was paying attention, but I feel like I missed something...Walt fixed UW1...how did it get dented and smashed out of alignment???


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> I thought I was paying attention, but I feel like I missed something...Walt fixed UW1...how did it get dented and smashed out of alignment???


It came back that way. I have no idea


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just J said:


> It came back that way. I have no idea


Bummer. Time to hang it on the wall.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

vikb said:


> Bummer. Time to hang it on the wall.


I’ve strung it out, gesticulated and dragged my heals but I’ve finally succumbed and I agree.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, sorry to hear of Peyton's demise, a sad event indeed. There is another WW that will proudly carry the torch with you! And, you gonna share some of that cooking?? Looks good!

Keep on riding, playing and next trip shall be aboard a WW!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, sorry to hear of Peyton's demise, a sad event indeed. There is another WW that will proudly carry the torch with you! And, you gonna share some of that cooking?? Looks good!
> 
> Keep on riding, playing and next trip shall be aboard a WW!


Thanks Bansh!

You know what I liked about today the most? No. Bloody. Pedal strikes! It’s amazing that every new, off the shelf bike I’ve owned or ridden in the past 5 years has suffered for them, I’m hoping the longer, lower, slacker thing goes away soon. Walt was right to wind things back a little on this bike, when I was prepared to go too far into the trendy route.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Thanks Bansh!
> 
> You know what I liked about today the most? No. Bloody. Pedal strikes! It’s amazing that every new, off the shelf bike I’ve owned or ridden in the past 5 years has suffered for them, I’m hoping the longer, lower, slacker thing goes away soon. Walt was right to wind things back a little on this bike, when I was prepared to go too far into the trendy route.


Frankly, the lower part needs to just kick rocks! I hate the pedal strike thing and refuse to purchase a bike for off road that is not properly designed for it.

I'll keep 65-67° HTA's and 70-72° STA's since those work for me but BB spindle center shall be a minimum of 330mm from this point forward. Sure, it's up there but it permits off piste where 310 is a pedal strike factory!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Frankly, the lower part needs to just kick rocks! I hate the pedal strike thing and refuse to purchase a bike for off road that is not properly designed for it.
> 
> I'll keep 65-67° HTA's and 70-72° STA's since those work for me but BB spindle center shall be a minimum of 330mm from this point forward. Sure, it's up there but it permits off piste where 310 is a pedal strike factory!


I’m 100% with you guys on the new-school geo induced pedal strike frustration. Question for you, though. Have you tried shorter cranks? When I switched my WW from 29x3.25 to 27.5x3.8 it dropped the BB. I can’t remember how much, but it was appreciable. So I switched to 165 cranks and modified my gearing (gain ratio) accordingly. Turns out I really like spinning smaller circles. YMMV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CCSS said:


> I’m 100% with you guys on the new-school geo induced pedal strike frustration. Question for you, though. Have you tried shorter cranks? When I switched my WW from 29x3.25 to 27.5x3.8 it dropped the BB. I can’t remember how much, but it was appreciable. So I switched to 165 cranks and modified my gearing (gain ratio) accordingly. Turns out I really like spinning smaller circles. YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done 170's and found the cadence increase to be awesome but there is a cost in low end torque, going shorter.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I’m 100% with you guys on the new-school geo induced pedal strike frustration. Question for you, though. Have you tried shorter cranks? When I switched my WW from 29x3.25 to 27.5x3.8 it dropped the BB. I can’t remember how much, but it was appreciable. So I switched to 165 cranks and modified my gearing (gain ratio) accordingly. Turns out I really like spinning smaller circles. YMMV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When UW2 was made Walt gave her a 3mm lower BB down to 320mm, I went from a 175mm crank that I was well used to, to a 170 and I love it. 

I also use a 170mm on the Ibis, in all fairness the Ibis strikes a good balance, it’s not too low, not like the silly 293mm Stif Squatch but I definitely find myself having to be very careful on every ride on that bike.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J, having to call a tow truck to get my bike offa the speed bump in front of the package store is an embarrassment to a nice bike!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J, having to call a tow truck to get my bike offa the speed bump in front of the package store is an embarrassment to a nice bike!


Tell me about it!

First time out on the Squatch last year…


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

They aren't building these new bikes for hand build trails, they are all for machine built 3' wide stuff. I heard one reviewer in a video talk about how all climbing I'd done on fire roads anyway, so basically who cares if it's a nimble climber. 

Just goes to show that ymmv!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> They aren't building these new bikes for hand build trails, they are all for machine built 3' wide stuff. I heard one reviewer in a video talk about how all climbing I'd done on fire roads anyway, so basically who cares if it's a nimble climber.
> 
> Just goes to show that ymmv!


Yeah I don’t agree with that reviewer either, proper climbing should include clambering up rain gullies strewn with rocks and up natural steps etc. That’s where the modern bikes suck but then again that’s where these new bikes are aiming; the type of riding the younger generation is doing is going to consist of mainly smooth, bike park and trail centre type trails. 

Don’t even get me started on ebikes! Lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Yeah I don’t agree with that reviewer either, proper climbing should include clambering up rain gullies strewn with rocks and up natural steps etc. That’s where the modern bikes suck but then again that’s where these new bikes are aiming; the type of riding the younger generation is doing is going to consist of mainly smooth, bike park and trail centre type trails.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on ebikes! Lol


Cause the term Jeep is not in their vocabulary.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Cause the term Jeep is not in their vocabulary.


F-yeah!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> F-yeah!


Well, in your case it would be a Model 88, if I remember the vintage Rover make.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Well, in your case it would be a Model 88, if I remember the vintage Rover make.


Nope, in my case it’s a…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's a Jeep thing, you wouldn't understand!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just J said:


> Yeah I don’t agree with that reviewer either, proper climbing should include clambering up rain gullies strewn with rocks and up natural steps etc. That’s where the modern bikes suck but then again that’s where these new bikes are aiming; the type of riding the younger generation is doing is going to consist of mainly smooth, bike park and trail centre type trails.
> 
> Don’t even get me started on ebikes! Lol


Yeah it's interesting how a fairly large segment of the United States is being ignored by manufacturers. Around here hand built trails are the cream of the crop And smooth machine built stuff is 2nd class


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Something lurks…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright, J... Where's this taking Peyton?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Rumor has it that a mustache bar, run upside down in a cafe racer style, is in the works  Picturing some Maxxis Hookworms as well for some good runs to the coffee shop.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Redlands R&C said:


> Rumor has it that a mustache bar, run upside down in a cafe racer style, is in the works  Picturing some Maxxis Hookworms as well for some good runs to the coffee shop.


Hookerworms are heavy as a truck tire!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Redlands R&C said:


> Rumor has it that a mustache bar, run upside down in a cafe racer style, is in the works  Picturing some Maxxis Hookworms as well for some good runs to the coffee shop.


Ha ha now I like this idea, I could definitely go get my coffee in styleeeee!  

It’s time to back to back test Payton and Maggie again, I’ve felt the need to build UW1 back up and I’m currently sourcing the parts needed to do so. 

In the mean time I rode Maggie today in a fully rigid setup. First time in a long while and I loved every minute of it…


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

That photo of the riding into the fog is amazing!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Redlands R&C said:


> That photo of the riding into the fog is amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

It is and it is!
=sParty


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Oh I like where this may be going……😈


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> It’s time to back to back test Payton and Maggie again


I vote rigid single speed! Simple and sublime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I vote rigid single speed! Simple and sublime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely rigid, I just don’t ride it when it’s set up SS though


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Just J said:


> Definitely rigid, I just don’t ride it when it’s set up SS though


Fair enough. I’m excited to hear that this will be a rigid comparison. Do you have two rigid WW forks? If not, I highly recommend the Tandell boost carbon. Amazing value, and it’ll fit a 3.8 tire. 

That’d be another fun variable in your comparison - 29+ on one and 27.5x3.8 on the other. 

Bring it on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> Fair enough. I’m excited to hear that this will be a rigid comparison. Do you have two rigid WW forks? If not, I highly recommend the Tandell boost carbon. Amazing value, and it’ll fit a 3.8 tire.
> 
> That’d be another fun variable in your comparison - 29+ on one and 27.5x3.8 on the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks I’ve had a look at that fork just now and it looks great!

The white fork currently on UW2 was originally made by Walt for UW1 but I’m using it whilst I decide whether I’m going to sell the 34SC or not but the Tandell could be another option like you say…


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> Definitely rigid, I just don’t ride it when it’s set up SS though


Wut? That bike would be awesomely, the cat's meow as a one speed automatic! Correct gearing for a fun range of speed and ascending capability, off to the races.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

More fully rigid fun today at Dalby Forest.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, J!! That looks like a lovely place to have a good ride.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Wow, J!! That looks like a lovely place to have a good ride.


It’s one of my favourite places to ride but I didn’t get to do the full red route today. Still a lot of fun though and I’m getting used to riding rigid.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> It’s one of my favourite places to ride but I didn’t get to do the full red route today. Still a lot of fun though and I’m getting used to riding rigid.


Back to the roots of it all. Way to go, mate.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick Father’s Day hello from us, Maggie is quickly becoming my one and only again you’ll all be pleased to read. 

I swapped out my Ergon saddle and grips off my Ripley to try them on the UW2, coupled with the Thomson Ti bar this is by far my favourite setup. I’m wondering why my hands aren’t fatigued?! 

The rigid fork and I are getting on really well now, even on the chunk. 

It’s taken me a long time to get this far but I like where things are taking me and the Waltworks again.

Happy Father’s Day guys, hope your day is as blessed as mine.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Happy Dad's Day, J.
Awesome photos & bike!
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's riding some lovely countryside with a fantastic bike, doesn't get better than that! 

Thanks J!!


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just J said:


> More fully rigid fun today at Dalby Forest.


How is Dalby Red on a rigid?? I have a friend trying to twist my arm to go, I sold my XC with squish, so my Niner plus bike rigid would be the most appropriate I have for that kind of thing.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> How is Dalby Red on a rigid?? I have a friend trying to twist my arm to go, I sold my XC with squish, so my Niner plus bike rigid would be the most appropriate I have for that kind of thing.


I’ve found that most of the best fun is had while rigid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> How is Dalby Red on a rigid?? I have a friend trying to twist my arm to go, I sold my XC with squish, so my Niner plus bike rigid would be the most appropriate I have for that kind of thing.


Haven’t managed to ride much of the red on it yet, not whilst rigid but intend to soon…


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CCSS said:


> I’ve found that most of the best fun is had while rigid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yer goddamn right it is!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

CCSS said:


> I’ve found that most of the best fun is had while rigid


You know I thought I was weird to feel that way, but now realize a few others have the same mindset. I am a big heavy rider at 6'2" and 250lbs, and have never really gotten along with suspension. Regardless of the tune, it just never performs the way I want it to. Rigid is much more predictable, dependable, and obviously reliable. 

I have lusted for a high end build 29+ steel hardtail/rigid bike for a few years now. Just always find other people to spend my money on/for me! haha


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

jonshonda said:


> You know I thought I was weird to feel that way, but now realize a few others have the same mindset.


Nope you are not alone. I'm starting a rigid specific frameset build right now as well!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

CCSS said:


> I’ve found that most of the best fun is had while rigid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if tire size/volume is real plus.

Phoney plus need not apply, those are fired before hiring!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

jonshonda said:


> You know I thought I was weird to feel that way, but now realize a few others have the same mindset. I am a big heavy rider at 6'2" and 250lbs, and have never really gotten along with suspension. Regardless of the tune, it just never performs the way I want it to. Rigid is much more predictable, dependable, and obviously reliable.
> 
> I have lusted for a high end build 29+ steel hardtail/rigid bike for a few years now. Just always find other people to spend my money on/for me! haha


Nate and I had this conversation only a couple of weeks ago, I mean it helps that I’ve been running Trust Message forks for a couple of years on the other bike but I’m loving the predictable behaviour of the rigid fork.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Just J said:


> Nate and I had this conversation only a couple of weeks ago, I mean it helps that I’ve been running Trust Message forks for a couple of years on the other bike but I’m loving the predictable behaviour of the rigid fork.


Yeah I just never liked suspension forks tbh, and it's mostly because of my weight and height, and likely core muscles that could be stronger in slower tech type riding (aka unloading my arms and handlebars so the fork isn't riding too low in the travel). But when you are tall and that high in the air, there is a lot of leverage and gravity is not helping to keep the weight off the bars. When you lift the front to clear an obstacle, you don't need to worry about where the fork is in it's travel. And if you are really good, you can lift just enough to clear most of the obstacle, and get a little pop off the top with the tire to aid in getting the rear over as well. 

I also struggle with comfort if I just sit and spin down the trails. I need to be shifting weight around and staying active, otherwise I get saddle and hand pain. For me at least and the trails I have ridden thousands of times, a rigid bike just adds a whole new element to riding. It's just an overall enjoyable experience, and imho a better overall workout for your body.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, hope you’re all having a great weekend?!

Not sure if you remember but last September I completed the Moors 100, a 2 day ride from Goathland to Boltby and back?…. Well you guys told me that I used the wrong bike as I used the Ripley and I kind of agreed with you!

So the Moors 100 is no more at the moment, on hiatus due to some politics and I believe because a few people didn’t turn up for the ride last year, so we took it upon ourselves to do day one of the ride yesterday. 51.91 miles of North Yorkshire’s finest. 

This time I brought an old friend along!

The ride was very wet for the first 5 hours but the sun returned in the afternoon along with a strong head wind. 

The Waltworks was definitely the right bike for the job in hand and you guys were right!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That fargin bastage is eatin my supper!!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WOW. Nice!
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sParty and I discussed this, J... That is considered Fukkengrubben!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> sParty and I discussed this, J... That is considered Fukkengrubben!


That was muthafukken steak and ale pie, chips (not fries!), veg and gravy! A bit heavy 25 miles in I can tell you that!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Big mid-ride meal… reminds me of the time a buddy & I rode Hwy 242 (aka McKenzie Pass) over & back with a stop at the Sno Cap Restaurant in Sisters, OR for lunch at the halfway mark.
I ordered fish & chips (large size) and a vanilla milkshake (size large) and ate it all. I was stufffed.
The return ride over the pass back to our vehicle parked on the west side of the mountains was most unpleasant.
This was 20+ years ago. I have not forgotten. A mistake that won’t be repeated. 
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Your eyes bigger than your belly, gotcha in trouble, J!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha ha you guys are correct, mistakes were made! 

I managed ok after a few miles the food was getting digested and I could concentrate on the task in hand of picking my rigid Waltworks through some gnarly rocks and getting her home safely!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

J's AWOL... AGAIN!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> J's AWOL... AGAIN!!


LOL I’m still here don’t worry!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> LOL I’m still here don’t worry!


Hadta give you a hard time, J! 😁 

Whaddya say, we OD on food and ride bikes?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Hadta give you a hard time, J! 😁
> 
> Whaddya say, we OD on food and ride bikes?


😀 I’d love to dude!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Just J said:


> 😀 I’d love to dude!!


Dammit, J... You did demonstrate the proper methodology behind it! 😁


----------

